# Rave Coffee



## Mrboots2u

Members are better of ordering from rave direct for fresh beans

Amazon stock rave wares but there is no guarantee these will be roaster fresh to order, as amazon will keep a stock in their warehouse for their same day prime customers. As long as amazon meet use by or best before dates they are doing nothing " wrong "

So order direct from Rave get tasty beans ...

With Jampit being uber popular, its lead onto people asking about other blends and SO from Rave. Theres been quite a bit of discussion on various threads so Id though I would start somewhere where we relate what we have tried for reference.

Ive tried fudge and fudge berry , both for espresso only , in milk drinks.

Fudge in a flat white , with whole milk delightful and rich . I let it rest 6 days before use. Would have again.

Fudge and Berry , lovely aroma with a fruit on opening, smelt like summer, little bit sour in milk for me, but i put that down to me palate rather than any shortfall in the blend , but Im glad i tried it .


----------



## coffeechap

Signature blend has a lovely hazelnut flavour that is delightful in milk.


----------



## Gangstarrrrr

Was a big fan of the Italian job, could see it being a good every day espresso. And when purchased as a kilo from amazon it's cost effective (~£12.50?).

I'm trying their decaff at the mo, not a huge fan, it's a bit bright and citrusy for my palette.


----------



## xiuxiuejar

Gisuma and Red Bourban were superb. Next for the Jampit! Rave is my new favourite supplier.


----------



## c_squared

I recently got some of the mocha java blend, mainly for mrs c_squared as she was complaining that my coffee was too strong. I thought the sweeter chocolatey flavours would have suited her better. I thought it was ok but I definitely prefer the signature blend. I've got my eye on the fudge blend next time round. I must say I've been very impressed with how fast rave get the beans out in the post after I have ordered. Imo they are great quality and fantastic value for money.


----------



## Anthorn

I've looked at the Rave site exhaustively and I'm not really too sure about it: Does it really have fudge and berry in it or is that just a taste comparison?


----------



## bignorry

Just ordered another kilo of fudge and some Villa Esperanza Huila. Trying some of the teas as well,Rooibos - Red Bush and Rooibos Creme Caramel

Rave best value roaster in UK? If not would like to know who is.


----------



## coffeechap

bignorry said:


> Just ordered another kilo of fudge and some Villa Esperanza Huila. Trying some of the teas as well,Rooibos - Red Bush and Rooibos Creme Caramel
> 
> Rave best value roaster in UK? If not would like to know who is.


Not only best value, but the quality of the beans that you get from rave are right up there, I genuinely don't know how they do it so competitively, but long may it continue....


----------



## coffeechap

Anthorn said:


> I've looked at the Rave site exhaustively and I'm not really too sure about it: Does it really have fudge and berry in it or is that just a taste comparison?


It is just the flavour notes, not a trace of fudge or berries in the beans!!


----------



## Anthorn

coffeechap said:


> It is just the flavour notes, not a trace of fudge or berries in the beans!!


Thanks for the info. I thought so but good to check. I had visions of grinding lumps of fudge. I'm going to buy the fudge. It sounds like a good departure from nuts and chocolate.


----------



## Xpenno

Any recommendations for a first order? I'd be looking for a straight up espresso or long espresso don't usually go for milk. I usually prefer the caramels to dominate the citrus but I'm up for trying anything that comes with a recommendation.

Cheers

Spence


----------



## coffeechap

Spence hit up the jampit while they still have it, really nice espresso


----------



## Xpenno

I'll get on it! I read some good reviews, many said it worked well with milk which is why I asked before jumping in.

Cheers


----------



## Spazbarista

Italian job gives a really good rendition of sweet northern Italian espresso.

Signature is much deeper and earthier with slight floral notes.


----------



## jeebsy

Just placed my first order with Rave - decaf blend, Fazenda Patano and the Fudge & Berry


----------



## cold war kid

bignorry said:


> Just ordered another kilo of fudge and some Villa Esperanza Huila. Trying some of the teas as well,Rooibos - Red Bush and Rooibos Creme Caramel
> 
> Rave best value roaster in UK? If not would like to know who is.


There's so many good roasters around it makes me a little uneasy when the groupthink kicks in and everybody seems to recommend the new blue eyed boy, but I have to say I'm on their signature blend at the moment and its very good indeed, especially for the price.

As for best value, Garraways are doing a SO Nicaraguan and former cup of excellence winner for £10 per kilo. It's going to be my next order so I'll have to wait and see if its as good as it sounds.

Please let us know what their teas are like.


----------



## coffeechap

Is that £10 delivered?


----------



## bronc

I couldn't find any information on Garraways website about when they roast their beans. There are a couple of pages talking about how freshness is very important but nothing concerning their business model.


----------



## bignorry

Heres another take on the Rave deals.If Rob can do such great roasts for these prices are the others working on too large a margin or just buying at a higher price?


----------



## glevum

Unlike some other roasters Rave usually deliver my order next day or 2 after ordering. I do like my drop of extract but they can be slow at times to deliver.


----------



## glevum

Looks to me as Rob is roasting daily unlike other roasters


----------



## jeebsy

glevum said:


> Unlike some other roasters Rave usually deliver my order next day or 2 after ordering. I do like my drop of extract but they can be slow at times to deliver.


Here's hoping as I finished my decaf tonight and only have one shots worth of espresso left!


----------



## c_squared

+1 for the fast delivery. At a time when consumers demand high quality, low price and quick delivery, rave tick all the boxes for me.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Just ordered some Jampit.


----------



## cold war kid

coffeechap said:


> Is that £10 delivered?


No. Excluding delivery.


----------



## cold war kid

bronc said:


> I couldn't find any information on Garraways website about when they roast their beans. There are a couple of pages talking about how freshness is very important but nothing concerning their business model.


It does say somewhere on their website that they post within a few days of roasting.


----------



## Spazbarista

Some companies buy greens that cost a bit more, some don't but still charge as if they do.

At the end of the day only you can decide if the extra is worth it.


----------



## Spazbarista

glevum said:


> Looks to me as Rob is roasting daily unlike other roasters


I don't want to speak for Rob, but last time I was in he was talking about getting another larger roaster presumably because demand is starting to reach the limits of his current roaster.

His beans are popular because they are excellent quality, consistently well-roasted, and he doesn't take the piss with the prices.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Just pulled some signature blend that is my back up , out of the freeze . Really lovely , 6 oz cappuccino, nutty (but not overpoweringly so ) with nice choco finish.


----------



## nordberg

Love the fudge, Italian Job and about to try the Sig Blend. Couldn't stop myself from just ordering a 1kg of Jampit and some more Fudge just now....


----------



## Mrboots2u

nordberg said:


> Love the fudge, Italian Job and about to try the Sig Blend. Couldn't stop myself from just ordering a 1kg of Jampit and some more Fudge just now....


Glad you liked the fudge, jampit is a rocking bean , but the other stuff is really worth trying too.


----------



## jeebsy

I got my beans today - very impressed with the service. Ordered yesterday morning, used the default shipping option and still got them today. Top class.


----------



## glevum

Yep, out of numerous roasters i have used over the years, Rave is top drawer.


----------



## Southpaw

Any suggestions for rave beans purely for espresso? Jampit and sig. Are on the list but what else is worth a try?


----------



## coffeechap

get your mouth around the nicaraguan el bosque


----------



## Southpaw

Cheers - I'll take a punt on one more for luck


----------



## origmarm

I enjoy both Italian Job and Signature. I've yet to try Jampit and unfortunately seem to have missed the boat


----------



## jonners

origmarm said:


> I enjoy both Italian Job and Signature. I've yet to try Jampit and unfortunately seem to have missed the boat


Missed Jampit? Look again, it's on the Rave website at the moment.


----------



## origmarm

jonners said:


> Missed Jampit? Look again, it's on the Rave website at the moment.


Sorry to be clear when I last ordered they were out of it. I tend to move around roasters a bit for variety so hopefully they'll have some more in next time I come to order. I tend to order about 1 in 5 from them at the moment.


----------



## c_squared

Just turned out my best shot of the fudge blend yet. 18g in and 27.7g out in 27 seconds. Imagine my excitement as I turned to the next task of steaming the milk and the disappointment as I made a complete hash of the milk! It still tasted really good, lovely smooth caramel flavours. Next time I'll make sure that the milk is spot on too!


----------



## dabac

Came across this: http://www.cotswoldlife.co.uk/food-drink/win_a_3_month_coffee_subscription_with_cirencester_based_rave_coffee_1_2853212

A chance to win 3-month subscription with Rave, the game is ending today..


----------



## Olliehulla

6 x 250g bags ? 3 months supply ?

Naa, try 3 weeks ! lol !


----------



## Olliehulla

I also notice that some dumbass has posted the correct answer in the comments box lower down the webpage !! Doh!


----------



## jonners

dabac said:


> Came across this: http://www.cotswoldlife.co.uk/food-drink/win_a_3_month_coffee_subscription_with_cirencester_based_rave_coffee_1_2853212
> 
> A chance to win 3-month subscription with Rave, the game is ending today..


Well, I just heard that I've won this competition! So, many thanks to you dabac for the heads up. PM me with your address and I''l send a bag on to you.


----------



## Daren

Grrrr... I was sure I was going to win that!

Well done Jonners and thanks to dabac for sharing


----------



## coffeechap

Nice one jonners enjoy


----------



## coffeechap

Daren said:


> Grrrr... I was sure I was going to win that!
> 
> Well done Jonners and thanks to dabac for sharing


Haven't you won enough for one week?


----------



## Olliehulla

jonners said:


> Well, I just heard that I've won this competition! So, many thanks to you dabac for the heads up. PM me with your address and I''l send a bag on to you.


Again, the camaraderie of this forum shines through, pay it forward - chapeau Jonners


----------



## Daren

coffeechap said:


> Haven't you won enough for one week?


Yeah - I have done well... That's why I was sure I was going to win - the perfect end to a winning streak. Never mind - I've got no reason to complain.

Hopefully my luck will be back for the next big comp, can't wait!


----------



## dabac

jonners said:


> Well, I just heard that I've won this competition! So, many thanks to you dabac for the heads up. PM me with your address and I''l send a bag on to you.


Cheers jonners, a really nice gesture, however as I reside in Italy, the shipping costs for one bag would be more than the price of the beans so I don't think it's worthwile..







And also, I've actually just made a 1kg order with Rave, so am more then set for this month









Enjoy your coffee!


----------



## jonners

OK dabac, thanks again...... and enjoy your coffee too!


----------



## Wobin19

Thought I would try something different so have some Fudge and Berry (the G3 "raspberry" option) from Rave on the go. Brilliant in milk, especially as as a piccolo. The raspberry really does shine through. Also really enjoying this as flat white. I tried it as espresso and ristretto, but too out there for me like that for my tastes, but that's not what this blend is about according to Rave.

I served to some guests and they all loved it without exception.

mmm, I reckon this might be good in the Aeropress too...


----------



## Daren

I'm enjoying some fudge at the moment - just coming into its own now 2 weeks after roast. It's my favourite Rave blend.... Mmmmm


----------



## El carajillo

I am also on the Fudge very smooth with rich mouth feel and no acidic after taste,only problem one is not enough.


----------



## cold war kid

I need to order some more beans soon and was thinking of going to garraways in Bolton, but I enjoyed the signature so much I might give rave another go.


----------



## Jonathan007

Just got some Fudge in.

Rave is new for me, I'm usually a HB or SM kind of guy.


----------



## Kyle548

Just got some monsoon malabar, 5 days off roast still acting really young.

It was my first shoot with the bottomless, I know it makes it look younger than it is, but how much younger are we talking here?


----------



## coffeechap

It is way to young dude, let rave beans rest for at least 10 days...


----------



## Kyle548

coffeechap said:


> It is way to young dude, let rave beans rest for at least 10 days...


That's a shame, dying for a cappa.

Guess it's brewed for the next 5 days....


----------



## Kyle548

Anyone got any tips for the Monsoon Malabar?

I think Rave took it a tad too dark and I can't figure out a good way to approach it.


----------



## ronsil

If its too dark for you, try blending it with something else.

Goes very well with most Brazilians.


----------



## coffeechap

Rave roast on the darker side anyway, they are not light roasters unless for brewed, try 18 grams in but pull it slightly shorter than 27 seconds so around 22 and aim for an output of around 22 grams.


----------



## Kyle548

I have been pulling at 15 and trying to put about 24 out.

Any shorter and its just massively acidic (which is really weird for a MM this dark.....) and any longer and its just bitter, but just about works in milk.


----------



## RedNight

Do you know if they usually reply to customers emails? I asked them a few question a couple of days ago and still nothing...


----------



## jeebsy

I emailed them at 6pm one night and they replied at 9pm...


----------



## jonners

RedNight said:


> Do you know if they usually reply to customers emails? I asked them a few question a couple of days ago and still nothing...


Did you use the contact form on their web page? Try that if you didn't.


----------



## CrazyH

After my brother complained this morning that the coffee didn't taste like coffee (hasbean) ordered a couple rave bags. Peru and monsoon malabar


----------



## ronsil

Thats great but the MM as a SO takes a while to acquire the taste. Its always full flavoured but earthy. Peru is also very good. I like the one from the ladies farm.

You may like to try it blended with the MM.


----------



## CrazyH

ronsil said:


> Thats great but the MM as a SO takes a while to acquire the taste. Its always full flavoured but earthy. Peru is also very good. I like the one from the ladies farm.
> 
> You may like to try it blended with the MM.


The malabar is more for me to try as I like earthy coffees, I particularly enjoyed the Indian from hasbean (though less so the sumatra which is earthy and fruity







) so looking to try out more from the region, . The peru looks like it should be a good all-rounder.

Will definitely give blending a go, especially if I find the malabar a bit too 'distinctive'.


----------



## dabac

After excellent Jampit and decent Yirgacheffe Dumerso, in my second shipment I've opted in for the Sumatran Jagong that people here were praising a lot, and have to say that I keep finding it quite unpleasant (strange earthy mouthfeel) in espresso; although it produces nice intensive cup in aeropress. I also got some Rwanda Red Bourbon that I find great in espresso (really pleasant chocolatey taste with citric notes) and refreshing and fruity in aeropress.


----------



## Mrboots2u

dabac said:


> After excellent Jampit and decent Yirgacheffe Dumerso, in my second shipment I've opted in for the Sumatran Jagong that people here were praising a lot, and have to say that I keep finding it quite unpleasant (strange earthy mouthfeel) in espresso; although it produces nice intensive cup in aeropress. I also got some Rwanda Red Bourbon that I find great in espresso (really pleasant chocolatey taste with citric notes) and refreshing and fruity in aeropress.


You should get a some dark choc and cherry to it, any earthiness shouldn't be over powering , what dose and extraction are you using / getting ?


----------



## dabac

Mrboots2u said:


> You should get a some dark choc and cherry to it, any earthiness shouldn't be over powering , what dose and extraction are you using / getting ?


I go for 16-16.5g to 25-28g in 23-28 sec, using the standard reverse temp surf on silvia... Think I should try updosing & grinding coarser?


----------



## Wando64

dabac said:


> I go for 16-16.5g to 25-28g in 23-28 sec, using the standard reverse temp surf on silvia... Think I should try updosing & grinding coarser?


I found the Jagong to be very sensitive to temperature with a rather narrow sweet spot slightly higher (in temperature) than other coffee types from Rave.

No point in giving you my PID setting for the Silvia as they would be meaningless to you.

Try to guess a slightly hotter temperature.


----------



## Neill

dabac said:


> I go for 16-16.5g to 25-28g in 23-28 sec, using the standard reverse temp surf on silvia... Think I should try updosing & grinding coarser?


I found this coffee took over 10 days to rest. It's also sweetest as a ristretto. I tend to cut the shot at 20s.


----------



## dabac

Wando64 said:


> I found the Jagong to be very sensitive to temperature with a rather narrow sweet spot slightly higher (in temperature) than other coffee types from Rave.
> 
> No point in giving you my PID setting for the Silvia as they would be meaningless to you.
> 
> Try to guess a slightly hotter temperature.


well i could use a reference point (even though I don't have means of measuring my temp) - which temp are you using for Jagong, and which is your "standard" temp?


----------



## dabac

Neill said:


> I found this coffee took over 10 days to rest. It's also sweetest as a ristretto. I tend to cut the shot at 20s.


mine has now had around 20 days, so it's not that.. I'll try cutting it a bit shorter tomorrow; what brew ratio are you getting at 20 sec?


----------



## c_squared

I've just got stuck into the jagong village, I've tried it across a couple of different methods, brewed, ristretto, espresso, long black and flat white. I really like it as a ristretto but it's not doing it for me across any other types. For a double ristretto I've been putting 18g in, cutting the shot short at 20 seconds with an output of 20g. Thick, syrupy, big cherry flavour or as my palette likes to summarise it as...fruity!


----------



## Neill

dabac said:


> mine has now had around 20 days, so it's not that.. I'll try cutting it a bit shorter tomorrow; what brew ratio are you getting at 20 sec?


I dosed 18g in an 18g vst and aimed for 28 out in 28s, once I had that sorted I just cut the shot at 20s. Haven't weighed the ristretto but really strong cherry flavour.


----------



## Neill

c_squared said:


> I've just got stuck into the jagong village, I've tried it across a couple of different methods, brewed, ristretto, espresso, long black and flat white. I really like it as a ristretto but it's not doing it for me across any other types. For a double ristretto I've been putting 18g in, cutting the shot short at 20 seconds with an output of 20g. Thick, syrupy, big cherry flavour or as my palette likes to summarise it as...fruity!


I've had some really tasty flat whites made with ristrettos of this.


----------



## Spazbarista

Me too. Yummy. Not bursting with fruit or anythung like that but just a sort of deep smooth chocolateyness that really hits the spot


----------



## NudeCoffee

Whats the coffee bean to try from Rave then? I'm tempted. Whats this fudge berry thing all about?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Depends a what taste or drink your looking to make .

Signature - nutty and choco , good in milk

Fudge - great flat whites , moorish and rich

Fudge and berry not my personal favourite , above with a really nice aroma , but a hint if acidity

Single origin - sumtra jagong - dark cho and cherry , great as ristretto espresso or in milk ,


----------



## Wando64

dabac said:


> well i could use a reference point (even though I don't have means of measuring my temp) - which temp are you using for Jagong, and which is your "standard" temp?


I pulled the Jagong approximately 1C hotter (PID starting point 107.7)as to start with it was a bit too "fruity", however the point I am making is that IMO it is more sensitive to temperature than many other single origin and certainly more than any blend. In many cases with a blend 1C +/- would make little difference whereas it is (again, IMO) very noticeable with the rave Sumatra. But this is simply my experience and to try and replicate it by surfing alone is too hit and miss.

Other steps I took to make it right was to pull it a bit short (but still in 27ish seconds), by tightening the grind a little. This has also made a noticeable difference and it can be easily replicated.

EDIT: I've just re-read your original post and you mention your pull in 23 to 28 seconds. I would advise to aim for the 28 all the time. Anything faster than 25 seconds is way too quick assuming the ratio are correct. However, I am not the Messiah, I am just a very naughty boy.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Cool , not noticed anything re temperate wise , does seem to respond to be being pulled shorter tho.


----------



## jeebsy

Got these on the way:


Swiss Water Decaf Blend

Doyo

El Bosque

Gatomboya AB Micro Lot  


----------



## tictok

Is that the same Rave Coffee that opened relatively recently in Cirencester?

My better half regularly picks up for me form there when dropping little'un off at nursery.

Love we can phone and order, then pick them up freshly roasted next day - best place I know for beans


----------



## jeebsy

The very one!


----------



## tictok

Can't beat shopping local!

Nice chaps too and they happy to let you try before you buy if you pop in.


----------



## craig01nire

Has anyone tried the Fudge in a French press? I'll be using it mainly for espresso but I might like to bring some to work as well.


----------



## Geordie Boy

In the past I've struggled to find an Espresso based roast that excels also as a brew (I think lighter roasts work better for a French Press). That being said, I've never had one that's undrinkable


----------



## GS11

craig01nire said:


> Has anyone tried the Fudge in a French press? I'll be using it mainly for espresso but I might like to bring some to work as well.


Got some fudge resting at the moment. As well as espresso, will also be trying it out brewed via aeropress when it's ready.

Will report back.


----------



## Mrboots2u

GS11 said:


> Got some fudge resting at the moment. As well as espresso, will also be trying it out brewed via aeropress when it's ready.
> 
> Will report back.


I loved it in milk , not sold on it as espresso only though. Be interesting to see what you make of it as aeropress.


----------



## Kyle548

GS11 said:


> Got some fudge resting at the moment. As well as espresso, will also be trying it out brewed via aeropress when it's ready.
> 
> Will report back.


The real question is, who at Rave packed that fudge?

-lets self out-


----------



## NudeCoffee

i've ordered some fudge today. It sounded good! I must say the pictures on their website are very good. Particularly the ones for the fudge, it really sells it. I'm thinking about introducing something similar for Nude.


----------



## c_squared

NudeCoffee said:


> i've ordered some fudge today. It sounded good! I must say the pictures on their website are very good. Particularly the ones for the fudge, it really sells it. I'm thinking about introducing something similar for Nude.


The fudge is absolutely amazing as a flat white!


----------



## Daren

I've got a kilo of fudge resting at the moment. I can't wait! It smells like..... Fudgy coffee! Mmmm


----------



## Daren

I totally agree with C_squared, great as a flat white. One of my favourites.


----------



## CrazyH

Should finally be able to get round to brewing some rave this evening. Think I will start with the Malabar tonight and the Peru in the morning.


----------



## Soll

Hi guys, I got some Italian Job beans from Rave, how long is the resting time for them as this is my first order with them.

Soll


----------



## GS11

Soll said:


> Hi guys, I got some Italian Job beans from Rave, how long is the resting time for them as this is my first order with them.
> 
> Soll


Allow 10 days with rave beans


----------



## MarkyP

GS11 said:


> Allow 10 days with rave beans


I would say that would be a minimum...

The Rave beans I have tried have all got better with age... Even after a month, with some!

YMMV...


----------



## Spazbarista

Maybe a bit less for the Italian Job. 3 or 4 will do. It's a very easy coffee to extract.


----------



## Soll

10 Days it is then, smells wonderful, I don't know if I can last that long. This was supposed to be used on La Pavoni but not yet sorted out my grinder so until then I'll be using the Jura machine at work. I don't think I'll be getting the best out of the beans through there ! Anyone tried Rave beans in a B2C machine before?


----------



## CrazyH

Ok, so had a chance to try both the malabar and the peruvian.

First the Malabar, first thing I noticed was how much co2 the beans were producing, I had to be quite aggressive with a spoon to get it all wet as it was bubbling up so much! The smell was great whilst brewing, I was in a rush so I didn't have a chance go leave it in the press very long, it could have been less than 4 minutes, even. Anyhow on my first sip I was surprised at how dark it tasted, in terms of roast, it reminded me of Starbucks. Personally I don't mind a bit of a burned flavour as long as it's not the only thing there. Next thing that struck me was how smooth and syruppy it was, whereas a starbucks dark roast might be brash this was very very smooth and had no detectable acidity at all. It reminded me a lot of cocoa when drinking it, there was a sweetness there but I think it needs a longer brew time to eek it out. Although I could taste the dark roast and it was sort of ash flavoured, it wasn't bitter. A lot of people wouldn't like this coffee but I enjoyed drinking it, though probably not on a daily basis, I would love to try it as an espresso but as I have no machine I can't do that myself. It seemed to have a high caffeine content as I was still buzzing several hours later! I also tried adding milk after drinking most of the mug and it didn't really add anything and seemed to just mute the flavour more than anything.

This morning I tried the Peruvian, this is the sort of coffee I could drink quite regularly. Still quite dark, and a fairly heavy dark roast flavour but less so than the Malabar and more flavours coming through. Again very smooth, not quite as syruppy as the malabar but still very pleasant to drink. Again, I was in a bit of a rush so didn't have a chance to leave as long as desired (back to this shortly..) There was a hint of acidity, but not much and not unpleasant, just mostly smooth caramelish flavours. After finishing the cup I noticed there was some still left in the press so I poured and drank it, it was a fair bit stronger and there was a lot more sweetness in it, there was a bit more bitterness and acidity but I think what I can take from that is that I definitely need to give it more time. Didn't get a chance to but I'd quite like to try this one with milk, I have a feeling it would work well.

Looking forward to having more fun with the beans, I don't think I'd want these darker roasts every day, at least for french press brews - I usually associate darker roasts with espresso, but so far, so good.


----------



## Saftlad

Thought I would go on and get some Fudge ready for the Christmas visitors.

ITS ALL GONE!

Dammit, what now? Shall I wait and see if it comes in, or shall I get something else?


----------



## Daren

Saftlad said:


> Thought I would go on and get some Fudge ready for the Christmas visitors.
> 
> ITS ALL GONE!
> 
> Dammit, what now? Shall I wait and see if it comes in, or shall I get something else?


Try sending them an email to find out when it's back. They are very quick to respond. The fudge is worth waiting for... Mmmm

It's too good for visitors though... Hog it to yourself and buy some cheap stuff for the visitors. That'll stop em asking for more


----------



## c_squared

Saftlad said:


> Thought I would go on and get some Fudge ready for the Christmas visitors.
> 
> ITS ALL GONE!
> 
> Dammit, what now? Shall I wait and see if it comes in, or shall I get something else?


As Daren said, drop then an e mail. Alternatively if you want to stick with rave and haven't already tried it the signature blend is really nice as a flat white, easily as good as the fudge.


----------



## Spazbarista

Or just get some harrar and some el Salvador or Columbian and mix it.


----------



## NudeCoffee

This has just gone on the site..

I think it was Wednesday evening when I sat down to open the package that had arrived in the post from RaveCoffee. First things first, I would say that the packaging of this coffee was excellent. The bag itself was strong and well styled and I particularly liked the black matt effect finish it had going on. Once other feature of the bag was a one way de-gassing value which helps rid the gasses that the coffee beans release from the bag and helps to stop them from getting spoiled (something that we at Nude Coffee are now incorporating into our packaging!). Upon opening the bag, I must say that I wasn't overwhelmed by the smell of fudge. It was a nice smell, but i'd definitely say that it was more creamy. I'd also thought in advance and having experimented with flavoured coffee beans before I wasn't going to let these anywhere near my blender - I'd ordered the cafetiere blend. I brewed up the usual 2 level tablespoons in the cafetiere and waited for 4 minutes. As I was waiting Luis Suarez managed to score a cracking goal against Norwich but thats another story. It was quite dark, I poured it out and mixed it with a little milk. It was delicious, the most distinctive flavour being a really rich cream which I guess is what fudge is made from. Overall, i'd buy this coffee again. Only at the time of writing it appears to have disappeared from their website."

NUDE


----------



## jeebsy

No rest time?


----------



## GS11

NudeCoffee said:


> Only at the time of writing it appears to have disappeared from their website
> 
> NUDE


Same thing happened with rave's jampit, certain forum members stockpiling


----------



## Daren

GS11 said:


> Same thing happened with rave's jampit, certain forum members stockpiling


Shhhhhhh - they'll be burgling my house


----------



## GS11

Daren said:


> Shhhhhhh - they'll be burgling my house


Daren would you be prepared to let some of your fudge go

I can go as far as £30 per kilo......


----------



## Daren

You'll start a bidding war if I say yes.... Maybe best if I keep it all to myself in the interest of fairness


----------



## c_squared

NudeCoffee said:


> This has just gone on the site..
> 
> I think it was Wednesday evening when I sat down to open the package that had arrived in the post from RaveCoffee. First things first, I would say that the packaging of this coffee was excellent. The bag itself was strong and well styled and I particularly liked the black matt effect finish it had going on. Once other feature of the bag was a one way de-gassing value which helps rid the gasses that the coffee beans release from the bag and helps to stop them from getting spoiled (something that we at Nude Coffee are now incorporating into our packaging!). Upon opening the bag, I must say that I wasn't overwhelmed by the smell of fudge. It was a nice smell, but i'd definitely say that it was more creamy. I'd also thought in advance and having experimented with flavoured coffee beans before I wasn't going to let these anywhere near my blender - I'd ordered the cafetiere blend. I brewed up the usual 2 level tablespoons in the cafetiere and waited for 4 minutes. As I was waiting Luis Suarez managed to score a cracking goal against Norwich but thats another story. It was quite dark, I poured it out and mixed it with a little milk. It was delicious, the most distinctive flavour being a really rich cream which I guess is what fudge is made from. Overall, i'd buy this coffee again. Only at the time of writing it appears to have disappeared from their website."
> 
> NUDE


I might be wrong and therefore stand to be corrected...but as I understand it the fudge blend isn't a 'flavoured bean'. It's the blend that produces the smooth flavour that it has. So when you open a bag you should smell...coffee. I haven't tried it as French press, it's amazing as a flat white though. I'm guessing when you say 'blender' you mean grinder, if so, there's no need to worry, it is after all just coffee.


----------



## Spazbarista

Two things, AFAIK Rave don't use flavoured beans. Strictly SO Arabic, apart from a weeny touch of quality robust a in the Italian job. Secondly, you won't get that much aroma from fresh beans....it builds up and up over the ensuing days.


----------



## Saftlad

jeebsy said:


> No rest time?


No need to rest pre-ground.

I've had the fudge before, it was quite popular even through an aeropress and as a black filter. I was hoping to get this dialled in for when the parents and family all descend on us at Christmas with a new-to-me classic. Plenty of time yet though, I've sent an email asking when it will be back in stock.

I've got some berry mix I can be prepping as a fall-back option.


----------



## jeebsy

Didn't read the part where he said he ordered pre-ground. Not doing his coffee retailer credentials much good.


----------



## NudeCoffee

Why? I say in the article that i didn't want to ruin my grinder with fudge flavour.


----------



## coffeechap

Precisely, it's not flavoured coffee, it's the tasting notes, anyone who knew anything about coffee would realise that! And you are a roaster?


----------



## Daren

NudeCoffee said:


> Why? I say in the article that i didn't want to ruin my grinder with fudge flavour.


There are no added flavourings as mentioned above, just a blend of single origin beans that when combined and brewed give subtle fudge tasting notes.

Adding these beans to your grinder is no different to adding any other beans with different tasting notes. You will not harm or ruin your grinder and you should not notice any aftertaste once you run a couple of shots worth of beans through (depending on the retention of your machine)


----------



## RvB

NudeCoffee said:


> This has just gone on the site..
> 
> I think it was Wednesday evening when I sat down to open the package that had arrived in the post from RaveCoffee. First things first, I would say that the packaging of this coffee was excellent. The bag itself was strong and well styled and I particularly liked the black matt effect finish it had going on. Once other feature of the bag was a one way de-gassing value which helps rid the gasses that the coffee beans release from the bag and helps to stop them from getting spoiled (something that we at Nude Coffee are now incorporating into our packaging!). Upon opening the bag, I must say that I wasn't overwhelmed by the smell of fudge. It was a nice smell, but i'd definitely say that it was more creamy. I'd also thought in advance and having experimented with flavoured coffee beans before I wasn't going to let these anywhere near my blender - I'd ordered the cafetiere blend. I brewed up the usual 2 level tablespoons in the cafetiere and waited for 4 minutes. As I was waiting Luis Suarez managed to score a cracking goal against Norwich but thats another story. It was quite dark, I poured it out and mixed it with a little milk. It was delicious, the most distinctive flavour being a really rich cream which I guess is what fudge is made from. Overall, i'd buy this coffee again. Only at the time of writing it appears to have disappeared from their website."
> 
> NUDE


WTF, Really!!!!! You're expecting people on here to want to buy your products, you're not coming across as a coffee expert to me!

Did you read about the coffee on the Rave site first? Fudge isn't flavoured coffee, it's a blend designed to taste like fudge when made as a flat white. Espresso, nice and sweet and syrupy with sweet, creamy micro foamed milk and it tastes fudgey. It's not flavoured, it doesn't smell of fudge in the bag, it doesn't taste of fudge as an espresso, or press, or filter. It tastes good made other ways though, love it through a V60, but it doesn't taste of fudge.

And as for not messing up your "blender", FFS!!!!!!


----------



## jeebsy

NudeCoffee said:


> I brewed up the usual 2 level tablespoons in the cafetiere


What ratio does this give you?


----------



## NudeCoffee

It was a joke.


----------



## coffeechap

NudeCoffee said:


> It was a joke.


Really, I think you have unfortunately exposed your knowledge levels!!


----------



## c_squared

Have to admit, it didn't read as a joke.


----------



## MrShades

LOL... I am sat here actually laughing out loud at this.

If you've dug yourself into a hole, stop digging... Don't "it was a joke" leap right in and lie down!


----------



## Charliej

MrShades said:


> LOL... I am sat here actually laughing out loud at this.
> 
> If you've dug yourself into a hole, stop digging... Don't "it was a joke" leap right in and lie down!


Seems to me more like he's using a JCB to make himself a pit that deep.


----------



## 4085

I was going to buy some coffee from Nude, but right now, I have 5 kilos sitting and could not do it justice. If no one else volunteers, I will buy some at some point. I really need to get a second grinder sorted out though as there is simply no point in buying 100 gms with a conical, and 100 gms is a very expensive option on Nude Coffee. The house blend looks interesting. never seen such a high roasted Italian bean blended with a less than medium roast before, so that may be worth trying out.

Then, having bought it, I feel able to offer my own thoughts. If NudeCoffee is listening, then perhaps he could recommend me a couple to try. I like the darker roasted stuff rather than the lighter, fruity acidic stuff.

I await your recommendation.


----------



## GS11

Really liking the fudge. Smells great in the bag now at 13 days post roast.

Just had a couple of 8oz flat whites on the trot. Makes an impressive account of itself in milk. Look forward to seeing how this develops over a longer rest time.

Both Smooth & Sweet. Also getting blueberry (tasting notes refer to a slight zest)

I'm liking this over extracted @35-40sec brew time and have gone for a higher brew temp 95 with this blend.

Llook forward to trying fudge via aeropress if there's any left!


----------



## NudeCoffee

3 or 4 people have already bought beans from the site. I won't name them, they only bought last week (so they might not have tried them yet!). I'm happy to offer discounts to anyone who is interested in trying the coffee beans. I want to get the name out there, and get the brand started with a good reputation. Granted this thread might not have helped, but from what I have sold so far the feedback has been very very good. People particularly like the Peruvian and Mexican beans which are 4/5 or maybe 5/5 on the roasting scale. If you like dark roasts, you'd like those for sure. As for prices, everything is sourced as fairtrade and organic which does push the price higher. If anyone wants to try 100g of anything on the site, as a tester i am happy to bring the pricing down to make it a more realistic option. How about £2.99 per 100g with £1.00 postage? or is that still a little bit high?


----------



## Charliej

dfk41 said:


> I was going to buy some coffee from Nude, but right now, I have 5 kilos sitting and could not do it justice. If no one else volunteers, I will buy some at some point. I really need to get a second grinder sorted out though as there is simply no point in buying 100 gms with a conical, and 100 gms is a very expensive option on Nude Coffee. The house blend looks interesting. never seen such a high roasted Italian bean blended with a less than medium roast before, so that may be worth trying out.
> 
> Then, having bought it, I feel able to offer my own thoughts. If NudeCoffee is listening, then perhaps he could recommend me a couple to try. I like the darker roasted stuff rather than the lighter, fruity acidic stuff.
> 
> I await your recommendation.


David are you sure you haven't got him mixed up with Nude Espresso who's prices do take the piss?


----------



## GS11

NudeCoffee said:


> 3 or 4 people have already bought beans from the site. I won't name them, they only bought last week (so they might not have tried them yet!). I'm happy to offer discounts to anyone who is interested in trying the coffee beans. I want to get the name out there, and get the brand started with a good reputation. Granted this thread might not have helped, but from what I have sold so far the feedback has been very very good. People particularly like the Peruvian and Mexican beans which are 4/5 or maybe 5/5 on the roasting scale. If you like dark roasts, you'd like those for sure. As for prices, everything is sourced as fairtrade and organic which does push the price higher. If anyone wants to try 100g of anything on the site, as a tester i am happy to bring the pricing down to make it a more realistic option. How about £2.99 per 100g with £1.00 postage? or is that still a little bit high?


Would be better off to promote your coffee on a separate thread rather than on this thread about another roaster.


----------



## GS11

Fudge appears to be now back up on the rave site:good:

http://ravecoffee.co.uk/shop/coffee-blends/Fudge


----------



## NudeCoffee

Sorry, I was just responding to DFK41s Question.


----------



## GS11

fudge appears to be back up on the rave website

http://ravecoffee.co.uk/shop/coffee-blends/Fudge


----------



## 4085

Charlie, you had me wondering but no, I am on the right website mate. I did not think anyone would buy 100 gms of beans. The kilo price is average but only if it stacks up. On Nudes recommendation, I will order a couple in time for Xmas and have a play


----------



## 4085

And since it has been pointed out that this is a Rave thread, I have just bought a kilo of decaf to try as I think I drink too much coffee, along with a kilo of fudge.


----------



## Saftlad

jeebsy said:


> Didn't read the part where he said he ordered pre-ground. Not doing his coffee retailer credentials much good.





> I'd ordered the cafetiere blend


I took that to mean it was pre-ground. I also thought it was a quote from their website, not what Nude had written. Probably my mistake on both counts.


----------



## jeebsy

Given he calls his grinder a blender you might be right.


----------



## Saftlad

Btw, Fudge is back on the Rave menu. I assume it was just a website mistake.

My order is in!


----------



## Wobin19

I have put strawberries, raisins, molasses, chocolate and all sorts of other tasting notes through my grinder, no problems so far!


----------



## Dordes

Haven't found anything as good as Signature in milk. I keep coming back to them.


----------



## Spazbarista

It really hits the spot for me, too.

I like playing around with fruitier coffees but Sig just has a lovelyy rich nougat choc nutty-ness


----------



## dabac

Out of the 4 beans I've had so far from Rave (had 0.5 kg of each): Yirgacheffe Dumerso, Java Jampit, Sumatra Jagong and Rwanda Gisuma Red Bourbon, I've found the last one the most enjoyable - for me it offered perfect balance between sweetness and fruitiness in the cup. Jampit was also very enjoyable, Dumerso was a bit meh as espresso but produced decent aeropress whereas Jagong proved to be quite demanding and unforgiving (had quite a few of under/over extracted cups) - although the few cups I've managed to get Jagong "right" were excellent.


----------



## Charliej

I've been loving the Rave Rwandan coffees both the Gisuma and Impala. I have been trying quite a variety of Rwandans searching for something similar to the Londinium DSOL Rwandan beans which were quite simply the best coffee I have had at home this year, but I haven't found anywhere offering the same beans as this since..


----------



## Orangertange

Just got a kg, of Italian job, it's pretty good as well as cheap, also got some Cuban Serrano, that'll open in a couple of weeks, as my Xmas brew


----------



## Spazbarista

I'll be getting a big bag of Sig next. I've had 1.5k of Jagong, 0.5 of Rwanda and Yirg. these past 6 weeks.

Have to say the Rwanda wasnt the bag I tended to reach for for the morning flat whites. I think I probably havent given it a fair go. The Jagong is great but needs a short tight pull.

He's getting really quite exceptionally good coffees in, now that he knows people will buy them, and I think he knows where he's at with his roasting.


----------



## Nimble Motionists

Expobarista said:


> I'll be getting a big bag of Sig next. I've had 1.5k of Jagong, 0.5 of Rwanda and Yirg. these past 6 weeks.
> 
> Have to say the Rwanda wasnt the bag I tended to reach for for the morning flat whites. I think I probably havent given it a fair go. The Jagong is great but needs a short tight pull.
> 
> He's getting really quite exceptionally good coffees in, now that he knows people will buy them, and I think he knows where he's at with his roasting.


I've noticed a significant improvement in the last year or so!


----------



## Charliej

The Rwandan seemed to get lost in milk very easily, I found using around 3 oz of milk rather 4 it worked better.


----------



## Spazbarista

That makes sense. Problem is, at 6am old habits die hard


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Charliej said:


> I've been loving the Rave Rwandan coffees both the Gisuma and Impala. I have been trying quite a variety of Rwandans searching for something similar to the Londinium DSOL Rwandan beans which were quite simply the best coffee I have had at home this year, but I haven't found anywhere offering the same beans as this since..


I might give the Rave Rwandan beans ago, the Londinium DSOL ones were really impressive. Raves Jampit has to be the best for me this year, it was a bit of a revelation for me into the world of ristretto.


----------



## NudeCoffee

Had some good interaction with these guys last night on twitter. They are a friendly bunch!


----------



## kikapu

What are you guys buying from them for espresso at the moment? jarjong is sold out? Have signature at the moment and want to get a stock pile of coffee before we get snowed in







tempted to get more signature and fudge (just for milk) for a change anything else standout as espresso but also work in milk?


----------



## Charliej

Try the Rwandan beans, the Peruvian ones were quite nice when I last had some and I guess the Sumatra Mandheling has to be worth a try too and of course the Cuban coffee. That's all I can suggest looking at the current line up, I've been struggling to decide what to buy from Rave of late myself.


----------



## 4085

I have decided to get a kilo of the decaf from Rave. I know I will be drinking a lot of coffee over the break, and would quite happily switch to decaf for a while if I could find one I liked


----------



## kikapu

Charliej said:


> Try the Rwandan beans, the Peruvian ones were quite nice when I last had some and I guess the Sumatra Mandheling has to be worth a try too and of course the Cuban coffee. That's all I can suggest looking at the current line up, I've been struggling to decide what to buy from Rave of late myself.


Might just do that along with another bag of Signature


----------



## mike 100

dfk41 said:


> I have decided to get a kilo of the decaf from Rave. I know I will be drinking a lot of coffee over the break, and would quite happily switch to decaf for a while if I could find one I liked


You won't regret it.. just rest it for 10 days I possible and it really does get better!


----------



## HDAV

dfk41 said:


> I have decided to get a kilo of the decaf from Rave. I know I will be drinking a lot of coffee over the break, and would quite happily switch to decaf for a while if I could find one I liked


Just ordered a kilo for my dad for christmas...... Might have to borrow a few grammes....


----------



## GS11

Charliej said:


> Try the* Rwandan* beans, the *Peruvian* ones were quite nice when I last had some and I guess the Sumatra Mandheling has to be worth a try too and of course the Cuban coffee. That's all I can suggest looking at the current line up, I've been struggling to decide what to buy from Rave of late myself.


Liking the cupping notes with these two and have placed a small order:good:


----------



## MarkyP

dfk41 said:


> I have decided to get a kilo of the decaf from Rave. I know I will be drinking a lot of coffee over the break, and would quite happily switch to decaf for a while if I could find one I liked


What a great idea!

I've done the same... I also added some Fudge and some of the Peruvian Femenino Cecanor.

Should keep me going for a while...


----------



## Fevmeister

Why don't rave do an option for 1kg reduced price for their fudge and fudge and berries beans?


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I've bought a kg of Fudge from them at the reduced rate. Their website can be a bit clunky at times. Drop them an email, they respond really quickly.


----------



## Fevmeister

Cool thanks urban!


----------



## Soll

urbanbumpkin said:


> I've bought a kg of Fudge from them at the reduced rate. Their website can be a bit clunky at times. Drop them an email, they respond really quickly.


Just tried to order 1 KG of Fudge but the drop down list only showing 250g !!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Email rave and ask then , if might by a site error. Only they will really. Be able to tell you if it's correct or not .


----------



## GS11

Soll said:


> Just tried to order 1 KG of Fudge but the drop down list only showing 250g !!


Fudge did disappear from the site the other day.

Very popular blend at the moment....wonder if they are having to ration it?


----------



## Geordie Boy

Only been able to order 250g bags of Fudge on the website since Wednesday at least (I went for a kilo of Signature instead). Maybe too many people stockpiling for Christmas


----------



## MarkyP

Geordie Boy said:


> Only been able to order 250g bags of Fudge on the website since Wednesday at least (I went for a kilo of Signature instead). Maybe too many people stockpiling for Christmas


Who, me?

I might be...


----------



## Fevmeister

fudge has disappeared arghhhhhhh


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I tried Raves Rwandan beans over Christmas and thoroughly enjoyed it. Great as straight espresso / long black. Also good with milk.


----------



## kikapu

urbanbumpkin said:


> I tried Raves Rwandan beans over Christmas and thoroughly enjoyed it. Great as straight espresso / long black. Also good with milk.


Tried some of this today on first few attempts seemed very nice as espresso cajt wait to play more with this think it could be a favourite!


----------



## GS11

urbanbumpkin said:


> I tried Raves Rwandan beans over Christmas and thoroughly enjoyed it. Great as straight espresso / long black. Also good with milk.





kikapu said:


> Tried some of this today on first few attempts seemed very nice as espresso cajt wait to play more with this think it could be a favourite!


Sounds good chaps, great feedback. I'm very much looking forward to trying the Rwandan.


----------



## c_squared

I got four of raves single origins in for Christmas, mainly for brewing as I was away from my machine. However I'm now back and just tried the Ethiopian yirgacheffe g3 natural dumerso as espresso and then as a flat white. I can't say I nailed the shot (both times) however it really hits the spot for me. The espresso was really nice and fruity but as a flat white it was incredible, again nice and fruity and definitely leaving me wanting more.


----------



## jonners

I quite agree about the Yirgacheffe - I've just bought another kg.


----------



## c_squared

jonners said:


> I quite agree about the Yirgacheffe - I've just bought another kg.


I like a bean that is equally at home when brewed or as espresso. I've not had many naturals before but I've found some a bit earthy. I don't get so much of that with this bean.


----------



## 2971

Thanks to you guys, I just received some Rave Italian Job and tried a few flat whites from my current setup of OE Pharos and Ponte Vecchio Export. OK so the beans are just roasted, and it's supposed to get better in 10 days or so, but really these are great beans, and way way cheaper than anything else decent I've had (closest being the peruvian tunke from Coffee Compass).

So, thanks!


----------



## Iwwstriker

I still don't know how to taste what's inside an espresso, really. I just know that it smells like coffee. Would anyone like to share their experiences?? Though, I have tasted an amount of sweetness in my cappuccino using signature blend from Rave Coffee. It tastes wonderful and smooth. But I don't get the chocolate, or hazelnut, or caramel thing...


----------



## garydyke1

Drinking the espresso in milk wont do you any favours for finding tasting notes


----------



## Charliej

garydyke1 said:


> Drinking the espresso in milk wont do you any favours for finding tasting notes


Unless as Rave do you are given descriptors for in milk too.


----------



## t-c

urbanbumpkin said:


> I tried Raves Rwandan beans over Christmas and thoroughly enjoyed it. Great as straight espresso / long black. Also good with milk.


Hi Urban, Is that the Gisuma Red Bourbon? I'm using them now, and enjoying their flavour-I'm still too new to coffee to make out flavour just it tastes great


----------



## urbanbumpkin

t-c said:


> Hi Urban, Is that the Gisuma Red Bourbon? I'm using them now, and enjoying their flavour-I'm still too new to coffee to make out flavour just it tastes great


Glad you liked it, it's a great bean. Charlie recommend it to me. Would definitely go for it again. I think it's currently my second favourite bean from Rave (1st being Jampit pulled short).


----------



## t-c

I've just ordered another 2, 250g bags of the Gisuma and 1kg Italian Job which will be for the before work drink, I'm hoping it'll be strong in flavour, and Gisuma when I get home.


----------



## ahirsty

I tried the Colombian Villa Esperanza Huila. Taste was in a different class than other beans I have had, very impressed.


----------



## kikapu

ahirsty said:


> I tried the Colombian Villa Esperanza Huila. Taste was in a different class than other beans I have had, very impressed.


Thanks for this just checked it out and seems like a lighter roast from rave that Mrskikapu might actually like as a pour over/filter coffee.


----------



## shinsplint

Looking forward to trying either Mocha Java or Italian job tonight.... hmmm, what to try first !!


----------



## El carajillo

Has anyone tried the Jagong Village and found it slightly astringent on the back edge /after taste ?


----------



## Pompeyexile

Having a couple of days ago received 250g each of Rave signature and Columbian Suarez, yesterday my Brasilia RR55OD grinder arrived and after taking the advice of chaps on here, decided against getting some cheapo beans to dial it in (as I didn't want waste the signature and Columbian Rave beans) but will instead buy a 1kg bag of fudge instead. That way i'll have plenty of quality coffee left to enjoy.

Just out of interest what amount might it take to get the grinder dialled in, taking into acount Coffechap has already weaved his magic whilst he had it?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Ok first lets the beans rest if you can 10 days is best but minimum of 5-7 . Second CC might have got it close , but you will have a different bean, different dose probably to what he was using . Consistent dose (on jewellery scales ) , weigh in and out , taste , taste , taste.


----------



## Charliej

Don't forget you can alter the time for each button as well to deliver the amount you want once you've got it dialled in on the grind.


----------



## Pompeyexile

Thanks Charliej I forgot you could do that, so just had a root around on the web and found a manual and once I get my head round the pigeon English, I'll give it a go. Mind you, there's a very good chance as you're the oracle on the Brasilia RR55 I might be bothering you...sorry!


----------



## Charliej

Pompeyexile said:


> Thanks Charliej I forgot you could do that, so just had a root around on the web and found a manual and once I get my head round the pigeon English, I'll give it a go. Mind you, there's a very good chance as you're the oracle on the Brasilia RR55 I might be bothering you...sorry!


Thats no problem altering the time is really easy. With the grinder switched off hold down both buttons on the keypad and switch it on, you scroll through the options with the F2 button and enter the displayed option by pressing the F1 button, once editing a parameter F1 takes the number higher and F2 lower. F1 parameter is the single shot button I have mine set to about 1.2-1.5 seconds, depending on which basket I'm using, and have the F2 button set appropriately to give me around 18.5g. This allows me to use the F2 button to dose if I'm using the 18g VST basket and if I'm using the 20g or 22g basket I can use F1 to top up the dose with either 1 press or 2.

Once you have set the dose times, which should be done once you have found the right grind level, you then simply switch the grinder off then on again and your setting have been saved.

I tend to weigh the grounds for 1st couple of shots of the day ( I weigh the output of every shot) to check if anything needs changing, after a while you just know by how much to change grind level and time as you get to grips with it.

They're an excellent grinder and there are not many grinders I would change it for and all of those are well north of £7-800 even used unless I came across an outrageous bargain.


----------



## Soll

Just placed an with Rave for 1Kg of Italian Job and 1Kg Mocha Java, haven't seen Mocha Java before is this a new blend of theirs ? Anyone tried it yet?


----------



## Spazbarista

Yes its a two bean blend. Its pretty full on roasty and deep. Good in milk.

Italian Job does a good job of replicating yer typical Italian espresso.

Try the Jagong too, its great.


----------



## truegrace

popped into Rave yesterday and picked up my first 1kg bag of Italian Job and had a cheeky Latte while I was there, couldnt resist and popped in again today on my lunch break for another! Lovely staff and lovely Coffee!


----------



## coffeechap

did they do you a lever shot?


----------



## Lighty

First bags of fudge & signature this week

mightily impressed .... Ploughing through lattes like there is no tomorrow

mrs L very impressed too

thanks for the help again to all here - cc / boots especially for their time

been off forum for a while but back to learn again


----------



## RikA

The fudge and signature blends are great value. Next, I'm going to try the Italian Job blend and maybe a few of the single origins (maybe the Jagong and Gisuma Red Bourbon?).


----------



## Mrboots2u

Lighty said:


> First bags of fudge & signature this week
> 
> mightily impressed .... Ploughing through lattes like there is no tomorrow
> 
> mrs L very impressed too
> 
> thanks for the help again to all here - cc / boots especially for their time
> 
> been off forum for a while but back to learn again


Nice to see you back mate!

Pm me your address please I still have a present for you sat here.


----------



## bronc

I'm waiting for a 1 kilo bag of Italian Job. Any recommendations on the dose and time? I dose around 15g and extract 1.2 for a ristretto and 1.6 for an espresso but I haven't tried this blend..


----------



## Mrboots2u

bronc said:


> I'm waiting for a 1 kilo bag of Italian Job. Any recommendations on the dose and time? I dose around 15g and extract 1.2 for a ristretto and 1.6 for an espresso but I haven't tried this blend..


both of those are good starting point ratio wise for this blend

I tend to dose a bit more but that's a taste preference really


----------



## Soll

Mrboots2u said:


> both of those are good starting point ratio wise for this blend
> 
> I tend to dose a bit more but that's a taste preference really


I'm with you on that one Booty, I'm preferring 18g in the new IMS basket especially in the Mocha Java I had this morning, very smooth and chocolatey


----------



## bronc

That's something that has always been confusing to me. If the extraction ratio is kept the same, why should there be a difference when updosing?


----------



## ShortShots

basket size/headroom in the puck. What size baskets are you using? a lot depends on what size basket you are using, and the roast level. Brew ratio should be fairly constant, unless....Light roasts tend to favour a 'scandinavian' extraction, ie 30-38s and 30-35g to get sweetness. Whereas darker roasts tend to favour a standard ratio. It all depends on what school of thought you follow, what grinder you have and what pressure you brew at. I've had coffees on a strada ep that were mind blowing but put them on a pumped sanremo or expobar were just average. At the end of the day it's all down to taste, see what works for you!


----------



## Mrboots2u

bronc said:


> That's something that has always been confusing to me. If the extraction ratio is kept the same, why should there be a difference when updosing?


By taste I meant , I like more coffee , I updose and get more output from a bigger dose to go in my milk drink or as espresso .

As the above poster says there is also the effect of Changing doses and In what baskets ( headroom ) that can also change taste profile , depends on machine also (pre infusion , pump or lever etc )


----------



## Spazbarista

I've been blending Jagong and Yirgachef (the raspberry one) at roughly 75/25 for flat whites.

Bloody lovely


----------



## Mike mc

Currently drinking the Kenyan micro lot in my moccamaster.very light and fruity.think I need to up the dose next time


----------



## nordberg

I'm just about to re-acquaint myself with Rave after a few months with Limini... I've spotted something a bit odd...

Rave Sig - £4.20 p/250g or £12.95 p/kg

Rave Fudge - £4.20 p/250g or £14.50 p/kg

Seems strange?


----------



## Mrboots2u

I've asked one of the rave guys to pop on and have a look at your query .


----------



## coffeechap

its not strange as signature is the main product in the RAVE lineup and therefore can be offered for less as the kg bag.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Thanks CC didn't take into account economies of scale . Derp....


----------



## nordberg

coffeechap said:


> its not strange as signature is the main product in the RAVE lineup and therefore can be offered for less as the kg bag.


I don't follow your logic? Surely the discount on 1kg bags is based on customers buying "in bulk".

Looking at their prices, the discount for 1kg bags varies across the whole range - from £2.30 (Fudge) to £6.50 (Italian Job).


----------



## Mrboots2u

If they sell more of a bean or blend across the whole estate Not just to an individual who decides to order 1kg rather than 250 g then it means they can reduce the price through buying roasting more etc.

e

As cc indicated signature wil sell a lot more across their whole business that fudge for example . Meaning they can reduce the price at larger levels .

i can't believe raves prices full stop , it's incredible value .


----------



## coffeechap

I believe they have two prices for 250 gram bags yet most of the kilo bags are different, the classic blend of signature is their most widely roasted blend and is done in much greater quantities than the other blends, and as it is the "signature blend" they charge it out in volume for less than the other beans per KG.


----------



## nordberg

Fair enough. I was expecting to see a fairly consistent discount across the range....

I agree though, excellent coffee and excellent value. That was never in question


----------



## AliC

A kg of Italian Job for £9.50 is ridiculous value. I appreciate they put a spot of Robusta in there, which I assume will be cheaper, but I find it hard not to order in a load, just in case the price goes up!!!

I'm wanting to order from Hasbean, but they price in multiples of 250g bags worth. I fear Rave may have spoiled me as I'm expecting now a discount with a bulk (kg) order of a single bean and get a bit huffy when it doesn't happen.


----------



## nordberg

3 bags ordered.....can't wait to get Rave in my cup again...


----------



## Soll

They do spoil you don't they! But CoffeeCompass are worth a try, a very close second in my opinion


----------



## Saftlad

I think Rave have pretty much nailed the bulk order process, such that they are great value. The cost of delivery is another item that has swayed me away from Hasbean for the majority of my coffee purchases


----------



## froggystyle

Some new beans on the website today, look yummy!


----------



## Spazbarista

Popped in yesterday for some beans and to scrounge some packing materials for Sol's roaster.

Rob told me a funny story, which I don't think he'll mind me sharing. He'd got the new El Salvador beans roasted and on the website but after a couple of weeks was scratching his head as to why nobody was buying them given that they are superb quality.

He went back on to the website and discovered that in the tasting notes somehow the words 'will make a good blender' had been put in by mistake









Unfortunately there was none on the shelf when i popped in, but from the sound of it the El Salvador might be of interest to those who like HasBean style. Anyhow, I left with the very last of the Indian beans, and the new Peru (which is awesome)


----------



## RagingMammoth

Received a bag of Mocha Java in the post today. Dialing things in at the moment, will report back with opinions on it!


----------



## froggystyle

Expobarista said:


> Popped in yesterday for some beans and to scrounge some packing materials for Sol's roaster.
> 
> Rob told me a funny story, which I don't think he'll mind me sharing. He'd got the new El Salvador beans roasted and on the website but after a couple of weeks was scratching his head as to why nobody was buying them given that they are superb quality.
> 
> He went back on to the website and discovered that in the tasting notes somehow the words 'will make a good blender' had been put in by mistake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately there was none on the shelf when i popped in, but from the sound of it the El Salvador might be of interest to those who like HasBean style. Anyhow, I left with the very last of the Indian beans, and the new Peru (which is awesome)


How are those Indian beans? Thinking of getting some green and roasting this week.


----------



## Mrboots2u

froggystyle said:


> How are those Indian beans? Thinking of getting some green and roasting this week.


Ive gone through a bag of the Peddabayallu, really enjoyed them. Prefered as a short milk drink. Citrus hints good depth , great sticky mouthfeel and body as espresso.


----------



## froggystyle

Thanks Boots, what level are they roasted to?


----------



## Mrboots2u

froggystyle said:


> Thanks Boots, what level are they roasted to?


Errrrr Id say medium ....if that helps at all . I don't roast so stubble to be a little more specific


----------



## Spazbarista

I think I might have had the last of the Indian, Froggy. If I recall, Rob said he bought them in, didn't get round to them for a while, then when he did, realised how good they were but by then the greens had sold out at the brokers. He did say he'd try to get them in again at the next harvest.

The Peru is bloody good, if you are thinking of something else, and he did hint that the El Salvador is great, although I've not tried it myself.


----------



## froggystyle

ahhh nuts!!!


----------



## froggystyle

Been drinking the Indians this weekend, Mrs loves it as a double shot topped up with steamed milk in a big cup, bit to weak for me so i do the same in a little cup.

Gotta say its lovely!

Roasted some of my own also Saturday so will rest it for a few days and touch wood they will taste good also!


----------



## Mike mc

Made an order over the weekend for a kilo of signature blend and 250g of the Indian.

Are rave considered a lighter roasting style on most coffees as the fudge etc ive ordered have been nice but I wasn't too fond of the Kenyan far too light for my liking


----------



## Atilla

Are Rave really that good? I've only ever tried the Fudge and I was really underwhelmed. Don't know if that was an issue with the shot or not though.


----------



## AliC

Atilla said:


> Are Rave really that good? I've only ever tried the Fudge and I was really underwhelmed. Don't know if that was an issue with the shot or not though.


Fudge isn't great to drink as espresso. It has been blended and roasted to go into milk drinks which is where the fudgey quality is meant to come through.

They are lovely people to deal with and offer great value with 1kg orders of the same bean/blend. If you are not a fan of lighter roasts try their Italian Job.

I am currently on their Columbian Suarez. Hate to sound simple but it tastes of coffee, in a nice way. I have tried some interesting beans recently which have very fruity qualities and the Columbian is a nice straight forward coffee-flavoured coffeee.

I have also been through a kg of their Ethiopian Yirgacheffe (sp!!!!). Great as pour over. Plum/damson crumble notes. Pretty good as espresso too, but found i needed to go to practically 2x weight out to weight in to get a balanced shot, although when adding milk I personally found it better when pulled a little short keeping a touch of sourness in there. I have another kg waiting in the freezer for me.


----------



## Spazbarista

Atilla said:


> Are Rave really that good? I've only ever tried the Fudge and I was really underwhelmed. Don't know if that was an issue with the shot or not though.


Great and sometimes stunning coffees, but they don't take the piss with pricing.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Mike mc said:


> Made an order over the weekend for a kilo of signature blend and 250g of the Indian.
> 
> Are rave considered a lighter roasting style on most coffees as the fudge etc ive ordered have been nice but I wasn't too fond of the Kenyan far too light for my liking


I've never thought of Rave as being a light roaster. I've always thought of them as being medium dark, I've only been into this coffee lark for a out 12 months so could be completely wrong.

I liked Fudge, agree it definitely for milk as is signature blend.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Atilla said:


> Are Rave really that good? I've only ever tried the Fudge and I was really underwhelmed. Don't know if that was an issue with the shot or not though.


They do some fantastic beans. I really liked Ethiopian Yirgacheffe, blueberry heaven. As someone who doesn't drink milk based drinks so much their Rwanda Red bourbon and Cuban beans are awesome IMHO.


----------



## Atilla

I forgot to say that I had tried the Fudge in a cappuccino. I will definitely get round to trying them again, after I have worked my way through my current wish list, that is. I like that they have quite a wide range of flavours on their site. Next time I am over that way I will definitely seek them out and go for a chat.


----------



## Charliej

Atilla said:


> I forgot to say that I had tried the Fudge in a cappuccino. I will definitely get round to trying them again, after I have worked my way through my current wish list, that is. I like that they have quite a wide range of flavours on their site. Next time I am over that way I will definitely seek them out and go for a chat.


I found that with the Rave Fudge blend it worked far better in a 5-6 oz beverage than with a higher amount of milk.


----------



## froggystyle

My last 15g of rave beans tonight, then i am out whilst waiting for the home roasted indian beans that i did Sunday.....

Its gonna kill me waiting, knew i should have ordered more!


----------



## MattRobbo45

I've been having fudge with just a glug of milk in an espresso cup. Not quite a macchiato, but not much more and it's very nice


----------



## robti

Currently using a 50/50 mix of fudge and mocha in flat whites and love it


----------



## Lighty

Sounds nice robti .... Might try that

really enjoying jagong village at the moment

chocolate & cherries mm mmmmm


----------



## smidster09

I struggle to find a roaster that sells in 1kg sizes that look as good quality as Rave, so I'm scared to go anywhere else, I'm a fan of the signature blend and the fudge is also pretty good!! Prices cannot be questioned and delivery is always speedy!


----------



## Wuyang

Hi all, just been on the rave site. Can anybody give me an idea of the postage costs...... Sort of 250g to 1 kg in uk.

thanks


----------



## jonners

Rave's postage cost is very reasonable: £1.85 for up to 1kg Second Class. £2.70 First Class.


----------



## Wuyang

jonners said:


> Rave's postage cost is very reasonable: £1.85 for up to 1kg Second Class. £2.70 First Class.


Cheers for that


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Free post if it's over £25


----------



## Wuyang

urbanbumpkin said:


> Free post if it's over £25


Sweet...cheers


----------



## m4lcs67

Just been reading through a few posts. So Rave are good then???? Until I can get my grinder sorted I am getting my coffee freshly ground from my local coffee shop. They use Coopers of Huddersfield and the one I get is their Louie Mio which is very nice, but I feel that it is time to break out and see and sample what else is out there. Also it is pretty pricey for what you get, so buying 250g bags from somewhere else would/will be more cost effective. Obviously until I can get my grinder so I can grind my own beans I am reliant on espresso grind to go in my Gaggia Classic. I am getting a standard non pressurised portafilter which will be here soon, so in that case what are the recommended coffees from Rave? I am open minded as to what may be suitable. At the end of the day things are subjective anyway, so what is great to one person may be awful to another. I like the sound of the cholocatey/sweet/fruity/fragrant varieties. I don't really do bitter. I do like my coffee to have a real kick though and a full bodied flavour. We usually drink cappuccinos, but I might be converted onto espresso in time. We'll see.


----------



## Big O

I'd try the Italian job first. Very nice roast and forgiving. Nice choclate with a lingering mouthfeel, especially when finished off with a sip of cold water, the choc flavour just explodes. But yes grinder first, don't get ground and posted..


----------



## froggystyle

How much are you buying ground from your local roaster?

If its 250g or above then why not try a 250g bag from rave, ground to espresso. You can choose level of ground when choosing bag weight.

If you drink cappuccinos, then i would try the fudge, once its rested its a lovely drink, hard to describe but it doesn have fudge in it, or even really taste of fudge, it just kind of makes you think of fudge when you drink it!

I really like the Jagong village, but through the v60 and no milk.

If you order in the morning then you will more than likely get beans roasted that day and delivered next day so even though they are ground for you, you can keep them fresh in the bag, just try to use them in a few days.

You really need to grab a grinder though.

Posted your filters this morning so should be with you soon!


----------



## Mrboots2u

My advice

Wait til you get a grinder, even a hand one , then order whole bean, then you'll understand why fresh coffee is so wow and why people like Rave

. By the time its ground and posted and you get it , you won't be doing justice to the beans as espresso.

Ground coffee stales after 10-15 minutes, at least if your buying local your saving on postage and have some control over how its ground for you . Plus your saving on postage

Plus the usual reasons why pre ground and a non pressurised basket aren't always compatible .....


----------



## gcogger

Is it me (and it may well be!), but are Rave roasting a lot lighter these days? When I started my coffee journey, maybe a year ago, Rave were thought to roast darker than most. I've just received my first order from them in many months and the two bags I've opened so far (Guatamala HuHu and Rwanda Gisuma) seem on the very light side of medium roast. I used to love the Guatamala but now it's far too light for my taste, and I'm not getting any of the dark fruit flavours I picked up on nearly a year ago. Is it just that my tastes have changed, or have Rave moved to a lighter roast level?


----------



## glevum

I used to like their IJ and noticed it was lighter and more acidic a couple of months ago. I could not finish the bag


----------



## Spazbarista

Maybe. But they still do different roasts for filter and for espresso for some of their beans.

But, I think they are also buying in better quality subtle beans that don't lend themselves to being burnt to a crisp.

I doubt Sig Sig, IJ and Mocha Java have changed at all, and I don't suppose Jampit and Jagong have either.

Rave have evolved over the two years that I have used them. They are certainly open to ideas and trying new things.


----------



## El carajillo

I would have to agree with gcogger and glevum Rave's roasting seems to have changed and some of their beans are quite acidic.


----------



## Thecatlinux

Was hoping to be trying some Italian job in the near future, am a bit confused by some of the comments , what kind of roast are they? I was thinking they were giving a traditional Italian blend. Hence the name.


----------



## gcogger

Hmm... not just me, then. I have some Italian Job that I've not opened yet, so I'll be interested to see what that's like. If it is a wholesale move to lighter roasts then I guess it's unlikely I'll be going back to them







(That's not to say there's anything wrong with Rave, it's just not to my taste).


----------



## coffeechap

They are not roasting any lighter on their blends and I am sure rob would confirm this.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I've had several batches of Italian Job from Rave and haven't noticed it being any lighter. Like all of their other stuff definitely on the dark side.


----------



## glevum

Going to have to give IJ another go. Last bag in march was lighter and just not right. I contacted them to see if they had changed their blend as it was lighter and more acidic. There reply was they had a problem with their temp' probe but wanted the batch number off my bag. A day later i had another reply to say that batch was the right profile. Probably my taste buds that week.


----------



## autopilot

Just got a bag of Italian Job after the last bag 3 months ago - I can't believe its the same coffee. Not bad (although not as nice) but it's completely different IMO.


----------



## Walter Sobchak

Just tried the rave mocha java after 6 days rest, it's ok not as nice as signature, hoping it will improve after a few extra days rest.


----------



## froggystyle

Im back on fudge blend, love it!

Have also got a bag of Italian job, but only pulled one shot from it so far, is this blend any good as pour over?


----------



## Thecatlinux

Italian job ? Tried a ratio of 1.6 (17in 28out)

was expecting a bit darker flavour , as I have not had these before I have nothing to compare them too,

there is a little sharpness at the beginning , but I put that down to only 5 days from roast.

just wondered what extraction ratios others used for these beans ?


----------



## Kyle548

Thecatlinux said:


> Italian job ? Tried a ratio of 1.6 (17in 28out)
> 
> was expecting a bit darker flavour , as I have not had these before I have nothing to compare them too,
> 
> there is a little sharpness at the beginning , but I put that down to only 5 days from roast.
> 
> just wondered what extraction ratios others used for these beans ?


Make it a little longer.

Maybe about 35 out for darker flavours.


----------



## Mrboots2u

You could try going to a more ristretto type shot to get meow intense flavours ,see if you like that . Say 17 g in 17-19 out

Also try kyles see which your prefer


----------



## froggystyle

Interesting, two different opinions on that one, one short, one long....


----------



## Mrboots2u

froggystyle said:


> Interesting, two different opinions on that one, one short, one long....


Depends what flavour the OP wants .

Pulling it shorter will you a more traditional ristretto taste , intense to me more dark powerful and sweet

Pulling it longer will dilute the tastes already there .

Depends what dark tastes the OP is trying to get at ....

No harm in trying both and seeing which they prefer


----------



## froggystyle

Will have a crack at them both tonight, so far these beans have not excited me as much as i though they would.


----------



## Thecatlinux

I have tried tighter shots 1:1

really should write down what I have tried , been up and down long and short ,

was just curious what others had found worked best for this blend, after a dozen shots or more i think my taste buds get a bit shot


----------



## Big O

Mrboots2u said:


> get meow intense flavours


purrr...









13 char


----------



## Mrboots2u

Thecatlinux said:


> I have tried tighter shots 1:1
> 
> really should write down what I have tried , been up and down long and short ,
> 
> was just curious what others had found worked best for this blend, after a dozen shots or more i think my taste buds get a bit shot


Does not dark tasting enough equate to not strong enough ?

Are you drinking as espresso or milk .....


----------



## Thecatlinux

Mrboots2u said:


> Does not dark tasting enough equate to not strong enough ?
> 
> Are you drinking as espresso or milk .....


I have now got it down to 17g in 20 out in 20 secs any tighter and I am finding it can go quite bitter , the sharpness at the beginning has gone from this morning so put that down to fresh beans, made at least 12 milk drinks tonight with no complaints , ( didn't have the confidence for serving up espresso) will try some espresso s tomorrow , close to the 'blend' I'm looking for but tomorrow's shots will give me more of an idea . So far since this morning things have got better.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Excellent news ............


----------



## Thecatlinux

View attachment 6765
This is awesome !! In milk . Just wish I had more of it.


----------



## Thecatlinux

Pulled half a dozen espresso's on the Italian job , shorter shots seemed to get the best out for me, made a great americano with it, good consistant and forgiving blend ,

best way to describe flavour so far is sweet Dutch liquorice


----------



## mrmike1

What do you think of the warrawee?


----------



## James811

Hey guys, I've got some beans from rave, IJ sampler (50g) the Jagong village and also the fight for me and the mrs to have. I've been using 60g/litre and 3.5min steep with the Jagong, IJ and another coffee from smokey barn and have loved the results. However, had the fudge last night and it was so strong it was unreal. It was roasted on the 18th so I'll try again in a few days but I was very surprised at how strong it was. Would this be because it's only a few days old as I wasn't expecting it to be strong?

I'm guessing it is, just looking for clarification really,

James


----------



## froggystyle

How are you using the fudge?

Its best served as a flat white i found.


----------



## mrmike1

I'm interested in the fudge as well. I'm thinking about buying the Cuban (thanks Kyle) and the Fudge.


----------



## froggystyle

Just order a shed load of rave beans.

250g of the signature blend.

Then the following green beans.

1kg Fazenda pantano bourbon

1kg Monsooned Malabar

1kg Guatemalan Huehuetenango

1kg Ethiopian Sidamo 2

450g Robusta

Looking forward to roasting these, plus gonna try some blending with the MM and Robusta in the others...


----------



## James811

We just had it as a French press with milk


----------



## froggystyle

yeah i dont think it works in a french press, needs to be espresso i believe.


----------



## m4lcs67

Excellent, Froggy. I have just this moment put an order into Rave myself. 250g of Warrawee and 250g of Mocha Java. Don't know If I have managed to place my order in time for dispatch today? I guess it depends if they have been roasting them today or not. I have my 500g of Signature sat in the cupboard resting, so they will be good to start mid-week next week. Hopefully, i'll be able to keep everything going now. If I can get my orders timed just right from now on i'll always have rested beans ready to go all the time.


----------



## froggystyle

Thats the tricky bit Malc, timing! I have bumped my order up this month so ensure i have plenty of greens to roast.

Looking forward to getting the signature blend.


----------



## Thecatlinux

I have just included some signature to my latest order, can't wait to try it. May even be here in the morning


----------



## m4lcs67

Yeah Froggy, you roast, don't you? How easy/difficult is it???? Was speaking to my brother earlier telling him all about my coffee making kit and he mentioned about roasting your own. What are the virtues of it? You will need an element of skill surely? Where do you obtain the skills required apart from working in a roastery? I guess if you learn off your own back you would end up throwing a shed load of beans before you managed to nail it? The sense of satisfaction though by doing your own would be brilliant. "Froggy's Premium Blend". That would be fab eh?????


----------



## froggystyle

I do roast Malc, although sometimes not great!

I only purchased the machine in January so still very new at it.

http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/coffee-roasters-5/coffee-roasters/gene-cafe-coffee-roasters/gene-cafe-coffee-roaster-101a-240v-with-large-chaff-collector-black.html

What do you get from roasting, well you get to choose the level of roast, you can save some money if you buy enough or look for deals, plus you get the satisfaction of enjoying fresh beans when you want.

I think i threw about two batches (400g) when i first started but overall even if you don't have a great roast you can still drink them!

Got you thinking now..... got your grinder, now work on the wife for a roaster!


----------



## m4lcs67

Blimey. That might be a step too far when considering how difficult the grinder was. I may end up sleeping in the shed.


----------



## Phil104

There's a method in the Blue Bottle Craft of Coffee book for roasting in the (domestic) oven, assuming you can get a temp up to 260 degrees C. Do you know if anyone has tried it?


----------



## froggystyle

m4lcs67 said:


> Blimey. That might be a step too far when considering how difficult the grinder was. I may end up sleeping in the shed.


Thats ok, you can run a cable down and roast at the same time, keep you warm also!


----------



## mrmike1

Dog bowl methos works very well. I had alot of sucess some 10 years ago.


----------



## adam0bmx0

Just had delivered 1kg of fudge, will crack the bag open tomorrow and see how it goes!


----------



## froggystyle

adam0bmx0 said:


> Just had delivered 1kg of fudge, will crack the bag open tomorrow and see how it goes!


Delivered today? roast date plus 5 i reckon.

Dont spoil the fudge!


----------



## adam0bmx0

froggystyle said:


> Delivered today? roast date plus 5 i reckon.
> 
> Dont spoil the fudge!


Run out of coffee so no choice........ was roasted on Wed.

Oh, also dialled it in on first shot, well in terms of the 'golden rule', 16g in 28g out in 28 seconds, tasted great, messed the milk up though.


----------



## Thecatlinux

Anyone dialled the Cuban Serrano in yet? I'm not getting much from it , might be me !! curious if anyone else has tried it.

Doesn't seem a poor coffee , but I haven't found a WOW factor yet and only have a limited number of beans.

Mine were Roasted on the 12th

the finer i grind the clumpier it gets .


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Thecatlinux said:


> Anyone dialled the Cuban Serrano in yet? I'm not getting much from it , might be me !! curious if anyone else has tried it.
> 
> Doesn't seem a poor coffee , but I haven't found a WOW factor yet and only have a limited number of beans.
> 
> Mine were Roasted on the 12th
> 
> the finer i grind the clumpier it gets .


What dose / extraction are you doing?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Finer grind = potential clumps > solution quick stir.


----------



## Thecatlinux

Latest So far.

18g 48g out 25secs (reference )

18g 28g out

18g 26g out 25secs

18g 37.5g out 30 secs .

Don't seem to be having much influence on flavour only on mouthfeel don't ask me for flavour as I cant seem to think of how too describe other than coffee and bizarrely 'salt' (and before everyone asks I am only describing what I am getting) this may not be the taste but just a similar sensation to a salty food .

now going to try a tighter grind , I have a feeling its going to choke though.


----------



## Thecatlinux

Mrboots2u said:


> Finer grind = potential clumps > solution quick stir.


 Will try a stir before I adjust the grind plus I will post a pic of said clumps


----------



## Thecatlinux

Said clumps before stirring


----------



## Thecatlinux

Went finer pulled a shorter shot, looking better little bit of citrus lovely mouth feel .


----------



## Kyle548

The Cuban works really well pulled at any length.

Short it's a bit spicy, long it's got tobacco.

I'm having trouble with jagong village though, not sure where to go with it.


----------



## Kyle548

Wow, 17 is very short.

I find 25 is a very good length for the Cuban.

(Then again, I was pulling 20g doses)


----------



## Thecatlinux

Kyle548 said:


> Wow, 17 is very short.
> 
> I find 25 is a very good length for the Cuban.
> 
> (Then again, I was pulling 20g doses)


What sort of time are you pulling that in i will give it a go


----------



## Kyle548

Thecatlinux said:


> What sort of time are you pulling that in i will give it a go


25-27 seconds.


----------



## Thecatlinux

Thanks Kyle Got to go out , but will give a go when I get home, see what I can get . Was really looking forward to these this weekend but so far all I am seeing is an ever decreasing supply of beans. LOL


----------



## Kyle548

Thecatlinux said:


> Thanks Kyle Got to go out , but will give a go when I get home, see what I can get . Was really looking forward to these this weekend but so far all I am seeing is an ever decreasing supply of beans. LOL


What machine are you using?


----------



## Thecatlinux

Rocket evo2...


----------



## amirharris

I just ordered loads of beans from them to get the free delivery. I went for Jagong (since everyone had good review about it), gatomboya, el bosque, cuban serrano, colombian suarez, and yirgacheffe. Will let you guys know how it turned out. Hopefully it comes soon as I'm into my last scoop of HasBean!!


----------



## Mrboots2u

amirharris said:


> I just ordered loads of beans from them to get the free delivery. I went for Jagong (since everyone had good review about it), gatomboya, el bosque, cuban serrano, colombian suarez, and yirgacheffe. Will let you guys know how it turned out. Hopefully it comes soon as I'm into my last scoop of HasBean!!


If using for espresso you'll need to let them rest a few days .


----------



## amirharris

I know but desperate time calls for desperate measures. Couldn't bring myself to buy off the shelf beans after I tried freshly roasted beans couple of months ago hence the buying frenzy! On a sidenote, what do you reckon is the best tasting bean (from rave) for aeropress?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Can't help,sorry don't brew using aeropress


----------



## amirharris

it's alright! have to try them myself and share it here then. (assuming I managed to improve my palette)


----------



## Going banana's

anyone know if raves cuban serrano superior is the same as coffeecompass' serrano altura superior?

im guessing its probably the same stuff from the same importers but would like to know for certain before i order.


----------



## Kyle548

> anyone know if raves cuban serrano superior is the same as coffeecompass' serrano altura superior?
> 
> im guessing its probably the same stuff from the same importers but would like to know for certain before i order.


Probably not the same, but I imagine it won't be a million miles away in terms of what you actually get in the cup.


----------



## Mrboots2u

> anyone know if raves cuban serrano superior is the same as coffeecompass' serrano altura superior?
> 
> im guessing its probably the same stuff from the same importers but would like to know for certain before i order.


Even if it is ( and I'm not sure it is btw ) they could roast it to an entirely differtpent level of profile changing the taste of it


----------



## Jason1wood

Just ordered 1kg of Signature Blend and 1kg Sigri.

Never ordered from Rave before so looking forward to these 2.


----------



## smidster09

Jason1wood said:


> Just ordered 1kg of Signature Blend and 1kg Sigri.
> 
> Never ordered from Rave before so looking forward to these 2.


I've only tried around 4-5 different roasters but must admit I've enjoyed Raves signature blend the best! So your SJ should do it justice Jason


----------



## Jason1wood

SJ is sold, posting it tomorrow. Got a RR55 now. It's even better. Haha


----------



## Jason1wood

Just got home and have a yodel card through the door, can't think what else I have ordered apart from my Rave beans, how are these delivered, through yodel or Royal Mail.

I can't stand yodel so won't order again if that's who they're using as a courier.


----------



## jeebsy

My Rave stuff has been Royal Mail previously


----------



## Jason1wood

jeebsy said:


> My Rave stuff has been Royal Mail previously


Ah that's good to know. Right what the hell have I been ordering? Haha


----------



## Dylan

Jason1wood said:


> Just got home and have a yodel card through the door, can't think what else I have ordered apart from my Rave beans, how are these delivered, through yodel or Royal Mail.
> 
> I can't stand yodel so won't order again if that's who they're using as a courier.


To be fair, it would be pretty hard to seriously damage a bag of coffee beans.

But rave has always come with the RM for me.


----------



## Jason1wood

It's not about damaging the package. Yodel are a terrible courier company, they use a lot of men with cars to deliver stuff.

I've had numerous issues with this company and have stopped buying from anyone who uses them.

There's plenty info around the web about their delivery techniques, or lack of them.


----------



## Jason1wood

D_Evans said:


> But rave has always come with the RM for me.


I've just had a mail to say they have been dispatched so alls well with Rave. Haha


----------



## Dylan

I'm totally with you with Yodel, they are a total joke, I have had packages turn up weeks late because the delivery driver was on holiday. Crazy stuff.

But I cant say they would prevent me from getting my Rave fix


----------



## m4lcs67

Perhaps if enough people complain to Rave about how rubbish Yodel are then they may look at using someone else? Hell, there is more than one courier company after all.


----------



## froggystyle

Rave use royal mail, or have done on all my orders...


----------



## Jason1wood

Not sure if my package is the rave beans. Seem to use Royal Mail, so my Yodel package must be some other goodies I may or may not receive.


----------



## Guest

I've ordered from Rave Coffee a few times - i'm pretty sure they always use Royal Mail. Unless, of course, they have very recently changed.


----------



## gtanny

after being down to my last 250g or so of monmouth coffee i placed my order Tuesday night and today had 1Kg of Fudge and 1Kg of Signature delivered, roasted 28th but i couldnt resist and had a quick go on the fudge and it was nice but i decided that was it until Sunday giving it 4 days before i start to play

its my first order from rave direct but i did get a couple from the DSOL group when it first started and the rave ones were both nice from what i remember although one had an odd smokey/tabacco aftertaste to it.

any tips on getting the sweetness out of the coffees i have? i tend to dose 14g as a standard at the moment as much more seems to overpack my portafilter and im still unsure about a VST or similar basket as i dont know what size to get.

all drinks will be milk based if that helps.

edit: as a note from previous the beans came royal mail


----------



## Jason1wood

Jason1wood said:


> Not sure if my package is the rave beans. Seem to use Royal Mail, so my Yodel package must be some other goodies I may or may not receive.


Got my packages from Royal Mail, seems like yodel posted through the wrong letterbox. See what I mean about their service.

Anyway, 1Kg of Signature and another Kilo of Sigri (strong as a bear)


----------



## Charliej

Jason1wood said:


> Got my packages from Royal Mail, seems like yodel posted through the wrong letterbox. See what I mean about their service.
> 
> Anyway, 1Kg of Signature and another Kilo of Sigri (strong as a bear)


Don't get me started on Yodel, wasted an entire day on Tuesday waiting in for my new centre speaker delivering to me, didn't know it was yodel until I got an email on Monday, it was finally delivered by a uniformed driver, always previously been a van here, going up 7pm, as there is a depot in Chorley I'm guessing the assclown lives somewhere close as he was in his car so I got my delivery on his way home from work.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Yodel are a fan of lobbing boxes over fences. I wouldn't mind but they even got the wrong fence!


----------



## Jason1wood

Haha yeah know what you mean lads. Useless company and thank Goodness Rave use Royal Mail.


----------



## froggystyle

Just cracked open my bag of rave signature blend.

Only roasted 3 days ago but couldn't resist.

WOW! i love it, have had the fudge blend a couple of times and IMHO this beats it hands down, cant wait to see how the bag develops over the coming days!


----------



## Dylan

froggystyle said:


> Just cracked open my bag of rave signature blend.
> 
> Only roasted 3 days ago but couldn't resist.
> 
> WOW! i love it, have had the fudge blend a couple of times and IMHO this beats it hands down, cant wait to see how the bag develops over the coming days!


Your in for a treat, Sig is incredibly forgiving and I often crack it open before its ready. The flavour noticeably settles down and becomes even better after a week or so!


----------



## froggystyle

Cant wait for the morning now to drink some more!!


----------



## Guest

froggystyle said:


> Just cracked open my bag of rave signature blend.
> 
> Only roasted 3 days ago but couldn't resist.
> 
> WOW! i love it, have had the fudge blend a couple of times and IMHO this beats it hands down, cant wait to see how the bag develops over the coming days!


I dont know where the love of Fudge comes from to be honest. I presume it's from people who haven't tried signature!

Great coffee - it really is and cheap.


----------



## froggystyle

Dont get me wrong i love the fudge, but this one is better, got more to it!

Think i may need to order some more, 250g is not going to last long!


----------



## Spazbarista

Really well balanced, I find


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I'm about to place an order with Rave for some decaf. I'll get some "full fat beans too".

I've tried their Cuban, Jagong Village, Rwandan Red Bourbon, Yirg G1, Italian Job, Signature and Fudge.

I'd like to try something new any suggestion for an espresso drinker?


----------



## JK009

That is what the name ( Signature) tells all about


----------



## Spazbarista

froggystyle said:


> Dont get me wrong i love the fudge!


I've been drinking. And this now takes on a completely diffent meaning.


----------



## Titch

Just got my first order from rave opened the fudge. Nice drink. Not opened the signature yet.

So ill have a few more fudge first through my aeropress


----------



## James811

I can't get on with the fudge as a brew


----------



## Thecatlinux

James811 said:


> I can't get on with the fudge as a brew


I have not tried the fudge , but was always under the impression is was best served through a milk.

PS I have picked up some beans from the smokey 4 YA


----------



## jeebsy

James811 said:


> I can't get on with the fudge as a brew


Its not supposed to be brewed


----------



## James811

I didn't know that as I've only just started drinking good coffee but now I do


----------



## froggystyle

Spazbarista said:


> I've been drinking. And this now takes on a completely diffent meaning.


Oh so very wrong....


----------



## mrmike1

I put my order in today.

I got Signature, Fudge, Cuban, and Warrawee. Can't wait to try them out!


----------



## ojush

Anyone else tried their new decaf? Seems a lot more forgiving (and a bit nicer) than their old one.


----------



## 7493

Just received a kilo of Signature. Very quick delivery by Royal Mail. Roast date is the 4th of June so I'll try to be patient!


----------



## froggystyle

Rob666 said:


> Just received a kilo of Signature. Very quick delivery by Royal Mail. Roast date is the 4th of June so I'll try to be patient!


Good luck, i can never go past 4 days!


----------



## m4lcs67

Am going to be getting an order of some sorts in soon. Have a 250g bag of Signature that is just waiting to be opened and also a 250 bag of Warrawee. Both are nicely rested. I may take drive over to Limini (only 20 min car journey) and get some beans from them as well. Happy days!!!!!


----------



## mrmike1

mrmike1 said:


> I put my order in today.
> 
> I got Signature, Fudge, Cuban, and Warrawee. Can't wait to try them out!


It came today, wow that was fast. Also came with RM, well done Rave! Now for a taste.


----------



## mrmike1

mrmike1 said:


> I put my order in today.
> 
> I got Signature, Fudge, Cuban, and Warrawee. Can't wait to try them out!


Which one need the longest rest?


----------



## Spazbarista

Warawee.

But they'll all need resting. Give the SIG 4 days but the WW needs a week+


----------



## Jason1wood

Just had the best out of my Siganture. Been a week since I got them.

18g in

29g out @ 24 seconds

95 degrees @ 9 bar pressure

Was going to have a flat white but the espresso tasted amazing so I had it as it came. Haha


----------



## mrmike1

What beans are in sig, warreewee and fudge?


----------



## Guest

fudge? it will be a blend of single origins. Most likely Peruvian and Guatemala etc


----------



## Yes Row

In Fudge there is fudge flavouring if you look back through the thread, according to a certain bean seller/roaster. Still makes me smirk when I read it!!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Yes Row said:


> In Fudge there is fudge flavouring if you look back through the thread, according to a certain bean seller/roaster. Still makes me smirk when I read it!!


U mean there isn't!!!!!!!


----------



## Mike mc

Running low on signature blend now so ordered a kilo of the Colombian Suarez last night

Really liked the Indian coffee they had but seems to have all gone now


----------



## James811

I'm thinking of ordering a bag of both Ethiopian beans for when I'm home next Thursday









Would these be be best with a week or so rest on?


----------



## coffeechap

absolutley need a weeks rest


----------



## James811

Thank you







I shall order them on Thursday or Friday this week


----------



## RagingMammoth

Think I'm going to go back to Raves IJ after my Redber beans have being extracting weirdly...

Each shot seems to be completely different, and I don't think it's my fault.


----------



## VJC

I've just got some Rave Mocha Java through my door, roasted yesterday - anyone know how long a rest period it needs for best flavour?


----------



## urbanbumpkin

VJC said:


> I've just got some Rave Mocha Java through my door, roasted yesterday - anyone know how long a rest period it needs for best flavour?


I've not tried that one, but generally their other stuff is a week to 10days rest


----------



## James811

7 days seems to be the consensus for first trying it, then if it's good keep going. If not leave it another day or two and try again I'd say


----------



## m4lcs67

I got some a couple of weeks ago. If memory serves me I started it after 5-6 days.


----------



## m4lcs67

Have just opened my last bag of Rave Signature this evening. I then have a couple of bags of Limini waiting in the wings. I am slowly getting to grips with timing my coffee purchases so I have a new batch rested and ready to go in time for my previous one running out. Horror of horrors would be being completely out of coffee.


----------



## James811

Just ordered a bag of each of the two different Ethiopia beans. I'm home a week today and can't wait to get back and try them both


----------



## Milanski

Just bought a kilo of the Warrawee.

Anyone else tried this yet?


----------



## Spazbarista

Yes. Wasn't a massive fan, but then I like a bit of depth and earthiness in my coffees.

Want some Harrar


----------



## Milanski

Is this quite a light blend then?


----------



## Spazbarista

Not especially. Just a bit too light for my tastes.

Plenty of people like it.


----------



## mrmike1

Just tried the Cuban. Embargo tastes so good! A little fruity, a hint of milk chocolate? Anyway, I will be buying this one again.


----------



## Scotford

Harrar to me tends to be a chocolatey. I've always liked it as macchiatos


----------



## andyt23

I've got a kilo of Suarez and a kilo of Mocha Java on their way (all in the name of free delivery)...

Just done the OPV mod to my Classic too so I'm looking forward to getting to grips with it and seeing if there's a difference, particularly with the Suarez.

Until now I've enjoyed it in the Aeropress more.

Only thing is I have NO coffee in the house - it's gonna be a tough wait, although I'm sure I'll sneak into the bags early as usual.

Probably a silly question, but aren't pre-rested and ready to use beans an option? Or is demand so high they can't get them out the door quick enough, and that just happens to play right into our hands as 'supa-fresh' coffee?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Personally id prefer to know the beans are roasted for my order rather than sat around on a shelf in the hope i might order them

Perhaps next time order sooner and less and use 2nd class shipping and let the royal mail rest them for you !

Pre rested would require predicting sales really accurately and could lead to unwanted waste and loss of profit as im sure there are unpredictable spikes in orders

Green beans last yonks , once roasted they dont, although great for you not great for the roaster

Order more , put some im freezer when you crack into reserve you know its time to order again......

Single origin can be used for brewed straight away and i wouldnt want these unless fresh .....


----------



## Geordie Boy

I remember HB Steve saying that direct consumers want beans freshly roasted (I guess it's the ultimate sign of freshness), whereas cafes prefer them rested and ready to use on arrival


----------



## andyt23

Mrboots2u said:


> Perhaps next time order sooner and less and use 2nd class shipping and let the royal mail rest them for you !


love this idea - everything else makes perfect sense too


----------



## Spazbarista

Scotford said:


> Harrar to me tends to be a chocolatey. I've always liked it as macchiatos


Blueberries and earth

That's what a decent harrar will do

Mixed with a fairly neutral central american it'll give you a knockout flat white


----------



## Spazbarista

Mrboots2u said:


> Personally id prefer to know the beans are roasted for my order rather than sat around on a shelf in the hope i might order them
> 
> Perhaps next time order sooner and less and use 2nd class shipping and let the royal mail rest them for you !
> 
> Pre rested would require predicting sales really accurately and could lead to unwanted waste and loss of profit as im sure there are unpredictable spikes in orders
> 
> Green beans last yonks , once roasted they dont, although great for you not great for the roaster
> 
> Order more , put some im freezer when you crack into reserve you know its time to order again......
> 
> Single origin can be used for brewed straight away and i wouldnt want these unless fresh .....


I genuinely think that nothing hangs around at Rave.

I go there at least every two months, usually more, and the problem I have is that if I go there on a Saturday morning there is usually **** all left on the shelves.

Its already gone.


----------



## Charliej

andyt23 said:


> love this idea - everything else makes perfect sense too


You could also try ordering over the phone and asking if they have anything that is ready to go, this is more likely with the stuff like Signature and IJ I would guess


----------



## Scotford

Spazbarista said:


> Blueberries and earth
> 
> That's what a decent harrar will do
> 
> Mixed with a fairly neutral central american it'll give you a knockout flat white


yeah, I've only really gotten blueberries once or twice. I suppose it depends on the bean. I've enjoyed pairing the umami of Harrar with a slightly sweet Thai Doi Chaang recently. The two really complement each other in flat whites.


----------



## James811

I order mine a week before I get home, that way they're rested for a week when I get back and are great for my 2 weeks home


----------



## Spazbarista

To be honest I'm not even sure there is any decent Harrar about at the moment. Rob told me last years crop was wiped out by weather and nobody had any. He doesn't appear to have restocked so I wondering if the is still a drought.

He had some amazing stuff in before. Needed a week before the blueberries came through. Really rich manure smells. Yum


----------



## andyt23

Charliej said:


> You could also try ordering over the phone and asking if they have anything that is ready to go, this is more likely with the stuff like Signature and IJ I would guess


Solid idea Charlie, thank you


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I tried a couple of shots using their de-caf. Both shots were really fast. The second shot was on the limit if fineness that my grinder will do. 18g in 39g out in 25 secs.

Has anyone else found this with their decaf?


----------



## jeebsy

On the Mazzer I normally had to go a bit finer for decaf but not that much - bit weird


----------



## Gangstarrrrr

jeebsy said:


> On the Mazzer I normally had to go a bit finer for decaf but not that much - bit weird


Think it's something to do with the bean being less dense due to caffeine removal. I'm sure I read this somewhere. I almost always find decaf needs a finer grind.


----------



## andyt23

Well after asking about receiving rested beans and bemoaning having to wait for my order to mature AGAIN cos I'm so disorganised, Rave have sent me 1kg Mocha Java that was roasted on 10th June, which makes it ready to rock!, and some lovely Suarez roasted two days ago









It's like they're listening . . . and is a bit spooky


----------



## Spazbarista

Nah....its probably more to do with the Mocha Java selling more slowly.

I wouldn't have thought it needs resting very long to be honest. It will be peaking now.


----------



## andyt23

Spazbarista said:


> Nah....


haha didn't reeally think they were spying on me, but it is a bit of a co-inkydink!

Suits me though, I'll be diving right in tomorrow - work at home day!!


----------



## DannyMontez

I just got some of the fudge. I look forward to tomorrow's coffee.


----------



## Spazbarista

andyt23 said:


> haha didn't reeally think they were spying on me, but it is a bit of a co-inkydink!
> 
> Suits me though, I'll be diving right in tomorrow - work at home day!!


Hope you enjoy it. I like it in a large flat white. Its pretty hefty.


----------



## AliC

Spazbarista said:


> Nah....its probably more to do with the Mocha Java selling more slowly.


Probably true. The majority of the beans i have had from them have a roast date of the same day i rang through my order. Great for freshly roasted, but a bit of a drag if you don't have ten days worth of beans left at home. If I'm desparate I'll just stick to brewed coffee for the first week until the beans are ready for espresso. I've even done that with Italian Job, when i was gagging for a coffee.

I would hate to appear a parriah, but I am finding Raves beans improve over the course of a month. They just seem to shed any harsh edges and a little more of the fruity/choccy notes come through.


----------



## andyt23

AliC said:


> I would hate to appear a parriah, but I am finding Raves beans improve over the course of a month. They just seem to shed any harsh edges and a little more of the fruity/choccy notes come through.


Being quite new to this, and so far not having bought a kg of the same beans twice in the name of experimentation - I also think I get better at fine tuning my method and more familiar with the bean as the bag goes down. So I'm better with it by the end of the bag.

What I should perhaps do is decided at that point if I like it and buy another bag when I get down to the last 200g


----------



## jeebsy

AliC said:


> I would hate to appear a parriah, but I am finding Raves beans improve over the course of a month. They just seem to shed any harsh edges and a little more of the fruity/choccy notes come through.


That seems to be widely accepted


----------



## Milanski

I'm not digging the new shiney bags









Much more classy in matte.


----------



## andyt23

Milanski said:


> I'm not digging the new shiney bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much more classy in matte.


I'm with you. just received one of each and I much prefer the matt


----------



## James811

Just got home from work this morning. I had a bag of each of raves Ethiopia beans (hunda Oli and doyo) I'm currently drinking the hunda Oli, it is incredible!


----------



## andyt23

I suspect my new bag of Suarez may develop a bitter after taste if a certain individual dives his way to the next round of the world cup...


----------



## RagingMammoth

Gone back to IJ after having a poor experience with redbers quality control/


----------



## James811

I'm not a fan of the glossy bags either


----------



## Guest

they got the glossy ones because everyone everywhere had run out of the matt black ones - good news is, they are now back in stock at the suppliers.


----------



## froggystyle

Just placed an order for greens.

1kg Sumatra Mandheling

For some reason this bean jumped out the page at me, had to order.. 1kg of Colombian Suarez!

And a shed load of bags, as i seem to be filling more than i am emptying at the minute!


----------



## froggystyle

Does anybody know what beans are used in the Fudge blend, would love to try and emulate it at home.

Shortshots, care to share or is it top secret?


----------



## Going banana's

RagingMammoth said:


> Gone back to IJ after having a poor experience with redbers quality control/


what happened?

ive never tried redber but ive often been tempted with their commercial grade greens


----------



## Andy Blyth

froggystyle said:


> Just placed an order for greens.
> 
> 1kg Sumatra Mandheling
> 
> For some reason this bean jumped out the page at me, had to order.. 1kg of Colombian Suarez!
> 
> And a shed load of bags, as i seem to be filling more than i am emptying at the minute!


Apparently the Suarez has a bit of a bite to it.............


----------



## Going banana's

froggystyle said:


> Just placed an order for greens.
> 
> For some reason this bean jumped out the page at me, had to order.. 1kg of Colombian Suarez!


if your roasting the suarez yourself for filter, try it at a city+/full city level.

i tried it a various roast levels and imo the lighter roast was far, far better than the usual second crack darker roasts, which tasted generic.

its the same with raves cuban.


----------



## froggystyle

> if your roasting the suarez yourself for filter, try it at a city+/full city level.
> 
> i tried it a various roast levels and imo the lighter roast was far, far better than the usual second crack darker roasts, which tasted generic.
> 
> its the same with raves cuban.


Thanks, will try to get a batch out just for the V60, see what its like.

Always struggle with the light roasts though on the Gene, even more so this time of the year.


----------



## Mike mc

I'm finding the columbian Suarez is getting better the older it gets.cracked it open at 10 days post roast and finding its improving daily


----------



## froggystyle

How you drinking it Mike?


----------



## Mike mc

froggystyle said:


> How you drinking it Mike?


In flat whites mate


----------



## froggystyle

Think i might fire off a darker roast first, get it warmed up nicely, then drop another in for a lighter roast.

Bets of both worlds!


----------



## slas111

Has anyone tried the new warrawee

how does it compare with the Italian job?


----------



## urbanbumpkin

slas111 said:


> Has anyone tried the new warrawee
> 
> how does it compare with the Italian job?


I found Warrawee much lighter than Italian Job. I preferred IJ over it.


----------



## Guest

Whats the best single origin they have at the moment?

I usually do a bulk purchase and get 5 or 6 of the 250g bags to avoid postage costs.

2 or 3 bags then get put in the freezer


----------



## froggystyle

Your obsessed with coffee in the freezer Noah...


----------



## Guest

Well if you only buy 2 bags you have to pay £2.80 for postage.

A bag of Suarez is only £4.20 so for the cost of postage might as well have more bags.

I have never noticed a difference in taste with frozen coffee - i have some has bean ones that have been frozen for months.

That said, I am not a coffee taster or a professional.


----------



## froggystyle

You see this is where i cant work you out.

You said in another earlier thread about you and your office chums going though coffee like it was air, you consume a bag in no time, so why are you now saying it lasts months.


----------



## Guest

Thats coffee at work - we get that together as a group we put in a couple of quid a week and someone does an order. It's usually Rave or York coffee emporium.

I am not sharing the coffee i get for me with the people at work!


----------



## froggystyle

See that makes no sense either.

You order your beans and work beans on the same order, saving postage, when they come, pick yours up and take them home.

Simple.


----------



## Guest

i dont look after the work coffee thing.

i prefer lighter roasts then we usually get at work.

they like blends and fudge blends etc etc

i prefer just to sort my own out

TBH i basically get a has bean subscription once a week - and that's more or less all i buy.

I sometimes get beans if they are on special offer


----------



## froggystyle

Why not try Hype coffee?

They are based near you.


----------



## Guest

I only asked a simple question lol how did it turn into this?

We have tried them before. Didn't think much too it!


----------



## froggystyle

Yeah i wouldn't use them either, there was a right pillock that came on here from Hype!


----------



## Milanski

slas111 said:


> Has anyone tried the new warrawee
> 
> how does it compare with the Italian job?


I actually really like the Warrawee blend. Not quite so deep and choclately/nutty as their other blends but find the sweet spot and it rewards you with blueberries


----------



## shrink

froggystyle said:


> Yeah i wouldn't use them either, there was a right pillock that came on here from Hype!


see this doesnt make any sense...

why suggest them in the first place if you don't like them









(sorry, couldn't resist)


----------



## froggystyle

Because he lives near them, and he wants to save on postage.

I would rather use a supermarket bean than buy from Hype, have you seen the lovely feedback on the site.


----------



## coffeechap

Noah&theBean said:


> i dont look after the work coffee thing.
> 
> i prefer lighter roasts then we usually get at work.
> 
> they like blends and fudge blends etc etc
> 
> i prefer just to sort my own out
> 
> TBH i basically get a has bean subscription once a week - and that's more or less all i buy.
> 
> I sometimes get beans if they are on special offer


I really dont understand why you are doing all the cloak and dagger stuff noah, clearly everyone knows that you are a roaster so why deny it?why sa you are not a professional? why say you dont buy much coffee when you just bought the darker side as well as IMM as well as more rave beans. Do you think people on here are that stupid not to work you out.

Why not just come clean and be honest, you might not get half of the swipes you get on the forum then.


----------



## Jason1wood

Is there another agenda going on here then?

I tend to take people as I see and hate all the cloak and dagger shenanigans


----------



## Mrboots2u

Jason1wood said:


> Is there another agenda going on here then?
> 
> I tend to take people as I see and hate all the cloak and dagger shenanigans


No

I'm Spartacus ......


----------



## urbanbumpkin

No I'M Sparacus


----------



## Mrboots2u

urbanbumpkin said:


> No I'M Sparacus


I'm roasticus


----------



## jeebsy

Oooohh someone explain


----------



## froggystyle

Not allowed!

13 noahs.


----------



## garydyke1

Hang on what about the coffee???


----------



## Jason1wood

Haha you guys are mental


----------



## ronsil

garydyke1 said:


> Hang on what about the coffee???


Exactly - stay on thread.....


----------



## Guest

So then, now that the agenda monkey has been told. What single origin beans would you recommend at the moment from Rave?


----------



## froggystyle

Who's the Agenda Monkey?


----------



## drude

coffeechap said:


> I really dont understand why you are doing all the cloak and dagger stuff noah, clearly everyone knows that you are a roaster so why deny it?


I didn't know that. I thought he was a brickie.


----------



## coffeechap

Noah&theBean said:


> So then, now that the agenda monkey has been told. What single origin beans would you recommend at the moment from Rave?


not told noah just want to know your rationale thats all?


----------



## Guest

There isn't one. I don't sell / roast beans - and haven't done so for 5 or 6 months. Even when I did it proved to be a fickle market and one that I was only ended up being involved in for around 2 or 3 months. I did not make any money. In fact I sold approximately 20 bags at the most.


----------



## ronsil

Please leave it now & lets get back to the Rave Coffee Thread.

The coffee Lounge is always open for any discussion.


----------



## Kofe

Sorry for the intrusion.

But I keep seeing people saying they store roasted coffee beans in the freezer.

I have read much about coffee in the last couple of months and it clearly states never to put your coffee beans in the freezer.

Like I said sorry for the off topic post but I just had to say it. : //

Been buying coffee from Rave so I thought it was relevant.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Kofe, this has been extensively covered on the forum. If you want to freeze beans - use freshly roasted, make sure they are well sealed and the one way valve is sealed. When taking them out of the freezer let them come to room temp before opening and don't refreeze. There's an excellent bit of research on Home Barista on this topic.


----------



## Guest

Kofe said:


> Sorry for the intrusion.
> 
> But I keep seeing people saying they store roasted coffee beans in the freezer.
> 
> I have read much about coffee in the last couple of months and it clearly states never to put your coffee beans in the freezer.
> 
> Like I said sorry for the off topic post but I just had to say it. : //
> 
> Been buying coffee from Rave so I thought it was relevant.


Where have you read? have you tried it yourself?

I can honestly say that I have 3 coffees a day, 1 in the morning and 2 when i come in from work. Both of them are usually part of a subscription that i get, however, by Thursday time its usually the end of the bag, so i resort to taking beans out the freezer. I cannot taste the difference for the life of me.

If you read around on this forum - there's a thread doing an actual test by a Roaster. They say the same as me. I'm not saying freeze it for 10 years or something... just for a month or two.


----------



## Kofe

Ok I just wanted to see what others are doing because having read conflicting info.

There didn't seem much point me going to the extra effort of buying really nice coffee online and then destroying it in my freezer.

Thnx I'll try it out and see what the difference is.to me.


----------



## slas111

tried the fudge today and i'm not impressed testes sharp and bitter

extraction 18g in 36g out in 30 secs


----------



## urbanbumpkin

slas111 said:


> tried the fudge today and i'm not impressed testes sharp and bitter
> 
> extraction 18g in 36g out in 30 secs


Did you try it with milk? It doesn't really work as a straight espresso.

Try it with milk, try tightening the grind, and look to extract a bit less. I found better results with 27g-28g from 18g in 25 secs.


----------



## slas111

urbanbumpkin said:


> Did you try it with milk? It doesn't really work as a straight espresso.
> 
> Try it with milk, try tightening the grind, and look to extract a bit less. I found better results with 27g-28g from 18g in 25 secs.


I don't like straight espresso and always use milk

I will try those settings and report back

Thanks


----------



## froggystyle

slas111 said:


> tried the fudge today and i'm not impressed testes sharp and bitter
> 
> extraction 18g in 36g out in 30 secs


Agree with bumpkin, aim for 28-30g out in 25ish seconds, it really makes a great latte if you get it right.


----------



## Guest

Just bought

250g of Fudge

250g of El Salvador Bosque Lia

250g of Kenyan Kagumoni AA Microlot

250g of Cuban Serano Superior

250g of Sumatra Jagong Village

250g of Nicagraguan El Bosque

Total was £26.00 or thereabouts with free postage. STEAL!


----------



## coffeechap

The jagong village and the nic el bosque are lush espresso single origins


----------



## froggystyle

Try the jagong in pour over if you have the gear.


----------



## Guest

I will try them all at some stage, and give you a verdict. Particularly looking forward to the Jagong! I have a chemex - so will try it with that at some point?!


----------



## Tiny tamper

Noah&theBean QUOTE=Noah&theBean;192049]Just bought

250g of Fudge

250g of El Salvador Bosque Lia

250g of Kenyan Kagumoni AA Microlot

250g of Cuban Serano Superior

250g of Sumatra Jagong Village

250g of Nicagraguan El Bosque

Total was £26.00 or thereabouts with free postage. STEAL!

Noah&theBean do you freeze some of those? Do some of them need different resting periods etc? How much do you go through a week??


----------



## Hoffmonkey

A friend (Rich who also joined me on the Extract Coffee day last month) and I have clubbed together to buy 1kg Signature and 1kg Italian Job plus 8 bags. It arrived after like 1 day and I'm splitting tomorrow when he brings it along to work (went to his postal address).

I'm looking forward to trying it out. Seems like an absolute bargain to be able to get 1kg each of quality blend for 12 quid each!


----------



## truegrace

I have a kilo of cuban ready to go, shoukd be in it tomorrow if all is well


----------



## Andy Blyth

I'm just finishing off my first kg of Ethiopian Hunda Oli, very nice, and took delivery today of 750g of Peruvian Churupampa (for free as it happens, thanks Rave) and 1kg of Sumatran Jagong Village. I'm going to be busy this weekend.................

Oh, and I'm quite disappointed that nobody followed up on my Suarez joke a couple of pages back.........................


----------



## Mrboots2u

Andy Blyth said:


> I'm just finishing off my first kg of Ethiopian Hunda Oli, very nice, and took delivery today of 750g of Peruvian Churupampa (for free as it happens, thanks Rave) and 1kg of Sumatran Jagong Village. I'm going to be busy this weekend.................
> 
> Oh, and I'm quite disappointed that nobody followed up on my Suarez joke a couple of pages back.........................


750g for free

well done you


----------



## coffeechap

Andy Blyth said:


> Apparently the Suarez has a bit of a bite to it.............


so much so it should be banned


----------



## froggystyle

coffeechap said:


> so much so it should be banned


I have locked my bag away in the cupboard for months, then i may consider sending it to Spain!


----------



## matta

As we all know the free delivery at £25, very tempting to pad the order out........couldn't resist a bit cost analysis. Hopefully someone will find it useful:









if anyone wants the excel file just PM me.

thanks


----------



## Guest

Great idea!

Can you please also include the price for 250g i.e. just to buy a single bag that size

so we can compare the difference. you can probably do that anyway - just find it hard at the moment

unless someone wants to explain

ta


----------



## matta

the third column '250 grams' is the price for a single 250g bag. Has the image showed ok? (I can see it ok, but posted the image.)

I think a lot of the saving is due to not using four smaller bags.

Headings:

250 grams: Cost of a single 250g bag

1KG: Cost of a Kilo bag

250g @ 1KG: This is the (equivalent) cost of a 250 gram bag purchased at Kilo bag prices.

% of 250g price: This is the percentage of what you pay when compared to a single bag price. e.g. something would normally cost £10, buying in 'bulk' I only pay £6.80, therefore 68%.


----------



## jeebsy

It displays fine


----------



## Guest

Has anyone tried the Kenyan Micro-lot?


----------



## toString

matta said:


> As we all know the free delivery at £25, very tempting to pad the order out........couldn't resist a bit cost analysis. Hopefully someone will find it useful:
> 
> View attachment 8008
> 
> 
> if anyone wants the excel file just PM me.
> 
> thanks


What is the difference between the red and blue lines? Out of interest...

Oh damn, just noticed it was blend... can't delete this now! sorry..


----------



## DNA

Going to make another order soon.

I have a question about how long they will keep fresh and if its worth me getting 6x 250g packs to reach the free delivery.

On average i drink 1350g a month (2-3 cups of 18g per day) so by the end of the month i will still have a bag or 2 of coffee unopened.

Now my question is, with the amount that i drink, would it be a waste to get 6x250g just to get free delivery?

Im wondering this because the last few bags that i open wont be that fresh any more.

...Im not really making my question clear but hopefully someone gets what im trying to figure out...If not, ill try explain again when im a bit more awake...perhaps after my morning cup


----------



## Mrboots2u

Either freeze some or buy less and pay for second class postage or drink more or worry less....


----------



## urbanbumpkin

....Or find a forum member near you and split 2kg between you.


----------



## James811

I made my 4 weekly order yesterday, and got 3 bags with second glass post. Got an email a moment ago to say they've been sent and they went first class. I emailed back and said I only paid for second so I hope you've no done yourselves an injustice, got a quick response saying that the boss told her to upgrade my postage. I know it's only £1 but is pots great service in my opinion. Can't wait to try them when I get home


----------



## m4lcs67

I am expecting a new order from Rave any day and within that order is a bag of Italian Job which I haven't had before, so I was wondering if anyone knew the resting period for it?

Ta


----------



## Mrboots2u

Most coffee will be drinkable after 5 days rest. From memory IJ gets better with a few days more. Try it at 5 and every day after And make your own mind up for next time


----------



## stevenh

Just to mention that Rave has very good and fast service... ordered yesterday arrived this morning! XD


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Mrboots2u said:


> Most coffee will be drinkable after 5 days rest. From memory IJ gets better with a few days more. Try it at 5 and every day after And make your own mind up for next time


7-10 was good for me.....if you can wait


----------



## Dylan

Dont buy your beans from amazon, I was trying to be clever and get some rested beans, but a month old is pushing more than a bit.


----------



## froggystyle

Last of my Rave Columbian Suarez, home roasted.

17g in, 30 second bloom, didst weigh out but guess about 260g in 3.30 minutes.

Nice and strong as its a darker roast.


----------



## thanasisnas

Any reviews for the Nicaragua El Bosque ho ey proccesed???


----------



## jeebsy

Have they had a wee website revamp? Looks great (although maybe quite similar to Intelligensia?)


----------



## ronsil

Yes - Rob talked about it last Sunday. They have direct control & its very good


----------



## Guest

Ahh they have gone for a more modern wordpress website. I like it looks good! the old one was not without it's problems. New logo as well by the looks of it. impressive work.


----------



## Guest

Also some new coffees by the looks of it!


----------



## Guest

http://ravecoffee.co.uk/pages/canmore-alberta-ca

they have a shop in canda as well?


----------



## Guest

they seem to have tripled the number of coffees on offer as well!


----------



## matta

The new site looks good. Extra sizes as well now. Surprised about the shop in Canada.


----------



## shrink

Nice to see new sizes. Have ordered 350g of signature and 350g of the columbian Suarez.

That should see me through the next few weeks.


----------



## glevum

Any reason why Rob's doing 350g and not 500g bags?


----------



## jeebsy

That's what the trendy London shops do


----------



## froggystyle

Just on there now, looking for my greens for the month, was really wanting to pick up some Brazilian beans, but alas they have non!

Are the out of season ?


----------



## ryancarey

Definitely going to start using these guys, great prices and seems like great coffee too!


----------



## Mrboots2u

froggystyle said:


> Just on there now, looking for my greens for the month, was really wanting to pick up some Brazilian beans, but alas they have non!
> 
> Are the out of season ?


Yep.............

13 seasons


----------



## froggystyle

bugger

13 buggers.


----------



## Mrboots2u

froggystyle said:


> bugger
> 
> 13 buggers.


http://www.sweetmarias.com/coffee.prod.timetable.php


----------



## ShortShots

boots is right, everyone is coming to end of crop for Brazil and awaiting fresh harvest/shipments


----------



## froggystyle

No worries, just ordered a load of other greens.


----------



## Charliej

glevum said:


> Any reason why Rob's doing 350g and not 500g bags?


Maybe because 2 x 250g bags gets you the 500 and for people who get through a bit more than 250g between orders?


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Can anyone recommend a good Bean for Filter from Rave? Using a CCD.


----------



## Guest

all of them, this roaster is brilliant! you'll find them all devine!


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Noah&theBean said:


> all of them, this roaster is brilliant! you'll find them all devine!


Fudge it is then!


----------



## froggystyle

Thats not really correct Noah!

I for one would not buy some of the blends for filter.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

froggystyle said:


> Thats not really correct Noah!
> 
> I for one would not buy some of the blends for filter.


I wouldn't either.......just being facetious

I was looking at the ETHIOPIAN YIRGACHEFFE G1 NATURAL DUMERSO or ETHIOPIAN HUNDA OLI but I'm open top offers


----------



## Charliej

Clive if the Kenyan Micro Lot is still on the site try that, Rob gave me a bag of it at the grinder jam and it's really nice full of tropical fruit flavours but not very high in acidity.


----------



## ShortShots

kenyan or costa rica for the win


----------



## froggystyle

Nice little delivery of fresh greens and a bag of Signature!

Lets roast bitches...


----------



## Brewdog

Waiting for my first batch of Rave beans ....... A kilo of Italian Job to get me going!


----------



## froggystyle

There goes your sleep!


----------



## Obnic

froggystyle said:


> Lets roast bitches...


 bi-atches

13 RVs


----------



## shrink

Anyone else got any experience with the Columbian Suarez?

I just haven't got on with mine at all. Now 5-6 days past roast, I've tried so many variables and preparation methods.

Out off the SJ even with the fastest of thwacking, this coffee is clump crazy unlike anything my machine has seen. I've tried stirring with a paperclip, I've tried shaking the grinds in a cup before dosing, I've tried grinding coarser and up dosing. No matter what I do, the pours are just horrid. Slow to start, then uneven, pale thick streaks in the middle of the pour.

I end up with a very very poor tasting bitter and sharp coffee that just isn't to my palate drinkable.

It's the one coffee so far that I haven't enjoyed through my current setup. So wonder if this is a notably difficult one to work with?


----------



## froggystyle

I love that bean, roasted it a few times now and love everything about it, to be fair have only blended it i think so cant comment on it as stand alone shot...

Will roast some though and let you know!


----------



## shrink

Oh I also I tried different temps and with and without pre-infusion. Just couldn't get a good tasting cup out of it!

Shame as I've had much success with rave signature.


----------



## froggystyle

Maybe try it after 10 days?


----------



## shrink

Well it's almost all gone now, but I can't imagine another 5 days revolutionising what I was tasting. I have a bag of rave sig to work with and some hasbean Guatemala to enjoy


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I'm with Froggys advice. I've not tried these beans but all of the other beans I've tried from Rave have been better after 10 day.


----------



## froggystyle

I have a bag of Sig also, 2nd time, will leave these 10 days, always been keen to use beans after 5-7 days and figure its time i started letting hem rest longer to see the difference!


----------



## chewy

I'm having issues with the crema with the Fudge blend. By the time I've finished heating the milk most of the crema has disappeared. I had no issues with the signature blend though. Extraction tastes fine to me by way.


----------



## froggystyle

I wouldn't worry to much about the crema, most of the time it will drop off.


----------



## Skorpa

Just finished off a bag of Colombia Suarez (Aeropress) and must say I loved it.


----------



## truegrace

chewy said:


> I'm having issues with the crema with the Fudge blend. By the time I've finished heating the milk most of the crema has disappeared. I had no issues with the signature blend though. Extraction tastes fine to me by way.


I had the same with some doyo, little crema but lovely taste (and a few squirters!) Started on the dsol with wonderful thick crema and not a single gush from the first bag


----------



## Wando64

The last time I popped into Rave I got a kilo of Sumatra Jagong and a cheeky 250g of the other type of Sumatra (I think it was Mandheling?). Well, the other Sumatra turned out to be AMAZING! Made a mental note to get a kilo next time. Move on to today, just browsing the Rave website and, WTF, the only Sumatra sold is the Jagong.

Now, don't get me wrong, I love the Jagong but the other one was just super delicious. I am gutted.


----------



## RazorliteX

Skorpa said:


> Just finished off a bag of Colombia Suarez (Aeropress) and must say I loved it.


Favourite of mine too, good strong flavour.


----------



## jeebsy

What do you mean by strong?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Members are better of ordering from rave direct for fresh beans

Amazon stock rave wares but there is no guarantee these will be roaster fresh to order, as amazon will keep a stock in their warehouse for their same day prime customers. As long as amazon meet use by or best before dates they are doing nothing " wrong "

So order direct from Rave get tasty fresh beans ...


----------



## gingerneil

I had 1kg delivered from Amazon (I use Prime) yesterday. Roasting date on the bag is the 20th August.


----------



## Phil104

gingerneil said:


> I had 1kg delivered from Amazon (I use Prime) yesterday. Roasting date on the bag is the 20th August.


 On the other hand, I had 350g Serrano Superior and 250g Alma Negra Black Honey delivered yesterday for £1.65 direct from Rave, both roasted on 29 August. Also had a friendly email from Sharon at Rave. Must be better for Rave, too, because they will have to pay Amazon something.


----------



## gingerneil

£11.90 from Rave, I paid £12 from amazon with next day tracked delivery. I'm a sucker for Amazon Prime and hate waiting for things in the post. This was my first bean order, and wanted them delivered in time for my Classic arriving from Seeq. In future I'll be far more likely to order direct from Rave...


----------



## Phil104

gingerneil said:


> £11.90 from Rave, I paid £12 from amazon with next day tracked delivery. I'm a sucker for Amazon Prime and hate waiting for things in the post. This was my first bean order, and wanted them delivered in time for my Classic arriving from Seeq. In future I'll be far more likely to order direct from Rave...


 I would have done the same in your situation, particularly as the other plus for you was that you could assume that they were already rested and so could use straight away rather than waiting a week or so.


----------



## gingerneil

Yeh - thought of all that resting stuff!







(Lets just say I still have lots to learn!)


----------



## sjdavies47

Got my delivery through today with a roast date of yesterday!!!


----------



## Phil104

sjdavies47 said:


> Got my delivery through today with a roast date of yesterday!!!


 What did you get and what are they like?


----------



## sjdavies47

Got my subscription of signature blend, but as it always finishes too quickly I've got some Italian job as well to see me through. Just finishing off my last batch of beans, so due to start tomorrow. Picking up new grinder on sat so hoping to experience the beans further next week.


----------



## Hoffmonkey

Ordered from Rave last week and I noticed that the order didn't arrive despite it being marked as fulfilled on my account. I let them know yesterday and today a replacement order dropped through the letterbox. Brilliant customer service and the Royal Mail's feckup wasn't their fault. Can't rate them highly enough. Brilliant!


----------



## Bigpikle

I ordered 1kg of IJ weekend before last through amazon as I had some vouchers that needed using. After ordering I decided I wanted something else to use in my Cona so rang them early Monday to see if I could add to the order. My amazon order was being fresh roasted that morning and they happily combined orders to save postage. Both bags of beans arrived promptly and showed a roast date of that Monday so amazon doesn't mean less fresh beans IMHO. Rave still fulfill those orders and it's not like amazon have loads of bags of stale beans sat in their warehouse. Happily order that way again if I had vouchers.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Glad to hear you got fresh roasted That hasn't always been the case I would still recommend using rqve direct as you can't gauge tee you get fresh roasted from them , plus rave get paid more , and they pay their tax


----------



## Bigpikle

Yep - I'd order direct to save their costs. J have a regular flow I amazon vouchers from other sources so its nice to be able to use them when possible though.

All the Rave beans I've tried so far have really impressed me so I know I'll be trying more. I've also been told to try Coffee Compass so that's next on my list when the current glut is out of the way. Learning my new La Pavoni might help me burn through things a little quicker by the sound of it!


----------



## Norvin

Another reason to order direct rather than through Amazon is that any tax paid goes to UK coffers.

Wifey and me like the Rave Mocha Java, waiting 'till friday to see if there are any deals.


----------



## Dylan

Norvin said:


> Another reason to order direct rather than through Amazon is that any tax paid goes to UK coffers.


It is very easy to forget the significance of this, paying less (which in this case, we aren't) by using a company that dodges most of its tax costs us dearly in the long run.


----------



## cawfee

some deleted words basically repeating some other words said by someone else earlier.

move along


----------



## jeebsy

Tax being used to fund cuts for the rich


----------



## ShortShots

its only amazon prime that we don't fulfill directly....


----------



## DNA

Damn it i never know what to order! Any good filter recommendations? A lot of the coffees i see people talking about are usually for espresso but i only use Aeropress (and occasionally v60). Im thinking about buying 3 packs today while the Black Friday offer is still on.

My previous favorites are Rwanda Red Bourban and Ethiopian Yirgachegge G1 but i want to try something else.

EDIT: Bought the El Bosque and the Alma Negra

Hope they are good!

The El Bosque sounds fantastic!...was tempted to get another Yirgachegge G1 but with 2 more bags coming from Bailiescoffee that will be too much for now.


----------



## BenW

I'd definitely recommend their Nicaraguan Finca el Bosque Natural, been drinking is this week - works well with the aeropress, biscuity + strawberry/raspberry flavour. Just ordered their Ethiopian Yirgacheffe G1 a few hours ago, nice to see it's on someone's favourites list!


----------



## BenW

Ah, didn't see your edit but you went with what i recommended anyway







.. Still yet to try it with syphon, can imagine it'd work quite well


----------



## DNA

Great! Im looking forward to the El Bosque







, what Aeropress ratio/method/grind etc did you use for it?


----------



## BenW

Usually brewing around 1g for every 15ml, inverted aeropress method. Grind is 1.3 on my hausgrind (table salt consistency, maybe a touch coarser). Flip at 1min and aim for a total brew time of 1:30.

Might play around with a coarser grind + longer brew time but I'm getting good results with this method







but play around with it and see what works for you - happy brewing!


----------



## froggystyle

Another offer from Rave today, Free UK Shipping on all web orders, enter CYBERRAVE.


----------



## froggystyle

Bugger, Just noticed the new banner!

Ill get me coat.


----------



## marcuswar

eh.. what new banner Froggy ?


----------



## froggystyle

You have to have over 1018 posts to see it Marcuswar...


----------



## Glenn




----------



## marcuswar

Ahhh...thanks Glenn


----------



## marcuswar

...and Froggy. Doh, this post still only makes me 1018


----------



## cawfee

nice christmas offer. that'll work nicely


----------



## shamster

Hi, i've been ordering from Rave for the last 18 months or so and have been really happy with their coffee. However, it seems that they have changed their packaging from the black plastic to a paper type. Ever since then, my bag has always been torn upon arrival and coffee spilt into the outer plastic packaging. Rave have been great at refunding but same again when I next order. Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## bronc

I had my coffee delivered to Bulgaria and didn't have such issues. I guess it depends on who handles the package.


----------



## Eyedee

shamster said:


> Hi, i've been ordering from Rave for the last 18 months or so and have been really happy with their coffee. However, it seems that they have changed their packaging from the black plastic to a paper type. Ever since then, my bag has always been torn upon arrival and coffee spilt into the outer plastic packaging. Rave have been great at refunding but same again when I next order. Has anyone else experienced this?


I think you need to blame your postie, 2 bags arrived here yesterday without any problems.

Ian


----------



## shamster

ok, hopefully an unhappy coincidence. Royal Mail is my carrier so most probably their rubbish handling.


----------



## glevum

RM is just getting slower & slower, 2nd class is over 5 days. Ordered an item from Amazon Germany, it was delivered in under 3 days by Amazon & postage was free.


----------



## Rdl81

Can someone recommend some rave coffee to try over Xmas what are most popular ones


----------



## Mrboots2u

Rdl81 said:


> Can someone recommend some rave coffee to try over Xmas what are most popular ones


For what brew method/s and drinks

What tasting notes so you like or wanna try

Chocolate ? nutty ? Sweet fruit ? Naturals ....


----------



## truegrace

This reminds me I need to get some for the aeropress over Xmas, might try the hurrave blend


----------



## Bigpikle

shamster said:


> Hi, i've been ordering from Rave for the last 18 months or so and have been really happy with their coffee. However, it seems that they have changed their packaging from the black plastic to a paper type. Ever since then, my bag has always been torn upon arrival and coffee spilt into the outer plastic packaging. Rave have been great at refunding but same again when I next order. Has anyone else experienced this?


only had 1 order with the paper bags but TBH I wasnt impressed simply with the packaging as they arent resealable so everything needs transferring to other bags/containers. Bit of a shame as everything else is great with their products so far.


----------



## Spazbarista

I usually find RM excellent, but as we all know this black Friday bullshit has stretched their capacity.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Bigpikle said:


> only had 1 order with the paper bags but TBH I wasnt impressed simply with the packaging as they arent resealable so everything needs transferring to other bags/containers. Bit of a shame as everything else is great with their products so far.


Ive not ordered from them for a while. From memory the 250g bags were resealable but the 1kg weren't.

For espresso I really liked their Rwanda red Bourbon last Xmas.


----------



## Bigpikle

my last order was a mix and both were paper bags and not resealable sadly. Just a few weeks before the 250g bags were the black foil versions but that seemed to change. Not sure if its permanent but a little bit of a pain.


----------



## Rdl81

Mrboots2u said:


> For what brew method/s and drinks
> 
> What tasting notes so you like or wanna try
> 
> Chocolate ? nutty ? Sweet fruit ? Naturals ....


I would like a berry fruity one for Areopress / v60 and then a different one for espresso darker with chocolate and dark fruit maybe just wondering what are people's normal favourites


----------



## Spazbarista

Bigpikle said:


> my last order was a mix and both were paper bags and not resealable sadly. Just a few weeks before the 250g bags were the black foil versions but that seemed to change. Not sure if its permanent but a little bit of a pain.
> 
> View attachment 10711


Roll the top over, shove an elastic band on. I find it quicker than using the sealed bags


----------



## Bigpikle

Rdl81 said:


> I would like a berry fruity one for Areopress / v60 and then a different one for espresso darker with chocolate and dark fruit maybe just wondering what are people's normal favourites


In the pic above you can see some Brazil Sitio Laranjal which I bought specifically for the aeropress and has some fruity notes in it - very nice. Certainly lighter than you'd probably want for espresso!


----------



## ShortShots

Rdl81 said:


> I would like a berry fruity one for Areopress / v60 and then a different one for espresso darker with chocolate and dark fruit maybe just wondering what are people's normal favourites


Hit the Nicaragua Finca El Bosque Natural or the Costa Rica Alma Negra, both out of this world fruity


----------



## cawfee

waiting on some more of the finca el bosque to arrive currently. such an amazing tasting coffee


----------



## frandavi99

Been waiting for a chance to order some Rave beans since I stumbled upon their cafe during a weekend away in the Cotswalds a few months ago. Just ordered the finca el bosque on the advice here and the yirgacheffe g1 that I enjoyed so much in the cafe. Should tide me over Christmas nicely.


----------



## BenjaminPiper

Rave made a mistake with my last order. When I pointed this out they rectified it very quickly and sent me an extra bag of beans as an apology. Very happy with their service and their product. Nicaragua Finca El Bosque has been my favourite so far. Colombian Suarez was a bit to dark for my tastes but seemed to go down well with my milk loving flatmates.


----------



## bronc

/a bit of an offtopic but because packaging was mentioned here../ I recently bought two bags of coffee, one from Brussels (roasted in Paris) and one from Amsterdam, that were packaged like this. I find that it's very convenient because it gives you an easy and fast way to close the bag. I'd love to see more roasters adopting these bags.


----------



## glevum

The Roastery @ Bella Barista use those style bags


----------



## DoubleShot

Just my luck, only just seen the free delivery offer from Rave but sadly it ran out yesterday!









Compiling a short list for my first order from Rave which so far includes Cuban Serano, Italian Job and Signature Blend. Haven't tried enough 'quality' coffee to know exactly what I like. Although I prefer darker roasts with bold flavours in instant coffee! Not sure that I'm into fruity flavours although I'm basing that on Kenco Colombian which to me tastes a little like tea, which I can't stand.

Any recommendations more than welcome from long time Rave customers for someone just starting his coffee journey using a Brewtus IV and Ceado E37 combo.

Thanks.


----------



## cawfee

all new orders from Rave (that i've received recently) come in those bags with the stick on wire holder. at first i was a bit miffed having bought some empty ziplok bags and received those...but tbh they're much more convenient that the ziplok now i've been using em for a bit.


----------



## GCGlasgow

I ordered the espresso taster pack, got them about 2 weeks ago but I don't know if they've been left long enough as they all taste similar...pretty new to coffee beans but getting great tips from this site....coffee is serious business on here!


----------



## Mrboots2u

GCGlasgow said:


> I ordered the espresso taster pack, got them about 2 weeks ago but I don't know if they've been left long enough as they all taste similar...pretty new to coffee beans but getting great tips from this site....coffee is serious business on here!


They will be useable after 7 days from roast

Something like the signature blend is anecdotally better after 10 days ish rest


----------



## simon333

Hi,

I was wondering if anyone knows of a discount code for Rave at the moment please?

On a bit of an economy drive !!

Thanks very much


----------



## coffeechap

yes purchase £25 worth and get free delivery, they are already one of the cheapest great quality roasters out there


----------



## froggystyle

.


----------



## simon333

Ha.....thanks for that Coffeechap...


----------



## julesee

bronc said:


> /a bit of an offtopic but because packaging was mentioned here../ I recently bought two bags of coffee, one from Brussels (roasted in Paris) and one from Amsterdam, that were packaged like this. I find that it's very convenient because it gives you an easy and fast way to close the bag. I'd love to see more roasters adopting these bags.


Ive noticed such a big improvement in flavour over the course of a bag after starting to use Coffee Compass' vacuum containers I swear by them... see the thread i started 3-4 weeks back on coffee losing flavour. You wont look back at these sorts of bags imo.


----------



## bronc

I just got my 1kg of Sumatra Gegarang Village. Has anyone else tried this? I don't really like what I'm getting in the cup - there is a very specific taste that I can't determine. If I try to describe it I would say it tasted earthy but not in a pleasant way.


----------



## Mrboots2u

bronc said:


> I just got my 1kg of Sumatra Gegarang Village. Has anyone else tried this? I don't really like what I'm getting in the cup - there is a very specific taste that I can't determine. If I try to describe it I would say it tasted earthy but not in a pleasant way.


What recipe ( brew ratio ? ) are you using ?

Tasting notes are dark chocolate and citrus . Probably respond to a shorter shot ( ristretto type brew ratio )


----------



## bronc

I forgot to include my recipe - 14.5g in, 24g out in 25ish seconds.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Ok try shortening a bit 15 Into 20 over similar time


----------



## bronc

I managed to taste the dark chocolate! Short is the way to go with this bean.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Eagerly awaiting two bags from Rave. The Nicaragua Finca El Bosque Natural Micro Lot and Costa Rica - Los Angeles, Girasoles Lot.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Sk8-bizarre said:


> Eagerly awaiting two bags from Rave. The Nicaragua Finca El Bosque Natural Micro Lot and Costa Rica - Los Angeles, Girasoles Lot.


They arrived, very happy about that. *However a question* I keep seeing bits here and there about resting a newly roasted bean!!! They were only roast yesterday, should I let them idle a while??

It's just I'm way new to this and don't want to waste my coffee with a lack of knowledge...


----------



## DoubleShot

For espresso, yes others often recommend leaving them to rest for between 7 and 10 days with Rave beans.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

DoubleShot said:


> For espresso, yes others often recommend leaving them to rest for between 7 and 10 days with Rave beans.


........Thanks Doubleshot. That's exactly what they are intended for. Looks like I'll have to pay a visit to somewhere tomorrow to fill the gap with another buy to keep me going the next week.

Ah well not to moan just means more variety of choice for me come a few days time.


----------



## DoubleShot

I made a suggestion on another thread about Rave, along the lines of...asking them if they can supply a 250g bag or two of beans you'd like to try that have been roasted a few days ago, so they are almost ready to use soon after receiving them. This in addition to say a Kg of something you have tried before or are sure you'll like such as Italian which has just been roasted and therefore you'll have almost a 10 day window in which to use the smaller quantities whilst the Italian are reaching their 'ideal' state. Just a thought and something I shall try as there's 3 or 4 different beans from Rave I've shortlisted that others have recommended on various threads.


----------



## James811

High guys, does anyone know if rave are going back to their black "popper" style bags as I much prefer them to the paper ones with the little sticky thing I've received the last 2 times?

James


----------



## Mrboots2u

James811 said:


> High guys, does anyone know if rave are going back to their black "popper" style bags as I much prefer them to the paper ones with the little sticky thing I've received the last 2 times?
> 
> James


Rave would know ,ask them would be my advise


----------



## NJD1977

There was a note in my last rave delivery saying apologies for the temporary packaging. I presume it's just a short term thing and hope so because I agree with you the bag I got is pretty annoying.


----------



## Mrboots2u

NJD1977 said:


> There was a note in my last rave delivery saying apologies for the temporary packaging. I presume it's just a short term thing and hope so because I agree with you the bag I got is pretty annoying.


They've changed bags , not run out, they are not the only roaster to use bags like this ( extract , origin )


----------



## Mr O

Are the valve bags they sell the same as what they used to use?


----------



## Eyedee

A friend of mine in the USA who is a commercial roaster, has now started supplying a small bulldog clip with his retail bags. This is instead of the next to useless resealable adhesive strip that never worked more than once, fold over the top and clip the bag closed to make it airtight.

When you think about it the valve is only necessary when the beans are degassing.

Ian


----------



## bronc

I just tried the Nicaragua Finca El Bosque in a Clever (10g beans, 10 clicks on the Hario Slim, 200g water, 2.5mins steep time). This coffee is so sweet and tasty! The tasting notes are spot on - the strawberry flavor is very strong.


----------



## James811

Because I don't like the way the bags don't seal very well I got a couple of tupper wares today as a second barrier to the filthy air!


----------



## DoubleShot

I'm guessing it comes down to costing and trying to maximise profit as to why lots of coffee roasters use the usual paper bags with one-way valve, which you bin once the original contents have finished? But then offer customers an add-on option such as the black re-sealable bags at 50p a pop.


----------



## Mrboots2u

DoubleShot said:


> I'm guessing it comes down to costing and trying to maximise profit as to why lots of coffee roasters use the usual paper bags with one-way valve, which you bin once the original contents have finished? But then offer customers an add-on option such as the black re-sealable bags at 50p a pop.


Rave has always been great value and offer free postage on bulk amounts ...Plus they dont inflate postage for normal orders ( and offer 2nd class ) .

If that means they need to offer different bags, to be more cost effective ( or in this case the same bags that alot of roasters ) then thats fair enough, but some bags a re use them ...Better than sticking 50 p on all the coffees surely?


----------



## DoubleShot

I have no problem paying 50p each for their black optional bags. In fact plan on purchasing a couple in my first order when ordering a couple of kilos of beans.


----------



## StuartS

I bought four of their zip lock bags with my first kg Italian Job order in early January. They seem to work quite well. I've just had a second kg delivered and split it into 250g sealed bags. I've taped over the one way valve this time.

i'm pleased with the IJ. £11.90 for 1kg delivered is very good value.


----------



## DoubleShot

StuartS said:


> I've just had a second kg delivered and split it into 250g sealed bags. I've taped over the one way valve this time.


Are you planning on freezing some as thought that was the only time others have mentioned taping up one-way valves?


----------



## StuartS

No plans to freeze it - no room in the freezer! I just assumed tape would seal the valve better, though i'm not sure how air tight the zip is.


----------



## DoubleShot

Are you planning on taping up the one-way valve after the beans have been left to rest (de-gas) for a period of days?


----------



## hotmetal

That valve lets the gas escape without letting air in. Once the beans are rested I can't see a problem with taping it up, but I believe it's only necessary if you're intending to freeze them. I don't know though as I've never frozen any. I use the Tupperware boxes like the pic James811 posted a few posts back.


----------



## Mr O

Morning folks,

yesterday i placed the order below.

I'm not sure what the delivery times are with Rave but hopefully I've got them by the weekend.

1x The Italian Job Blend - 1kg

1x Guatemalan La Florida - 250g

2x Nicaragua Finca El Bosque Natural Micro Lot #2512 *Exclusive* - 250g

i plan to use some and freeze some. Do I need to degas them all, even the ones I'm planning to freeze? (7-10 days)

Cheers, Mr O


----------



## glevum

Mine turn up 3 days after shipping confirmation email 2nd class.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Mr O said:


> 2x Nicaragua Finca El Bosque Natural Micro Lot #2512 *Exclusive* - 250g


I had one of these last week along with another Mr O, I reckon you'll get by the weekend. Dunno anything about freezing.

Drinking the above through a press in work as flat white as we speak, sweet and refreshing little number.


----------



## Mr O

Sk8-bizarre said:


> I had one of these last week along with another Mr O, I reckon you'll get by the weekend. Dunno anything about freezing.
> 
> Drinking the above through a press in work as flat white as we speak, sweet and refreshing little number.


i bought me an Aeropress for work but it's so good I use it at home. Might have to buy another :-/


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Mr O said:


> i bought me an Aeropress for work but it's so good I use it at home. Might have to buy another :-/


hmmmmmm they are not that expensive are they........lol!!


----------



## Mr O

Sk8-bizarre said:


> hmmmmmm they are not that expensive are they........lol!!


No, but dont tell Aeropress


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Mr O said:


> No, but dont tell Aeropress


Best put one on the list.......


----------



## Dylan

Mr O said:


> Morning folks,
> 
> yesterday i placed the order below.
> 
> I'm not sure what the delivery times are with Rave but hopefully I've got them by the weekend.
> 
> 1x The Italian Job Blend - 1kg
> 
> 1x Guatemalan La Florida - 250g
> 
> 2x Nicaragua Finca El Bosque Natural Micro Lot #2512 *Exclusive* - 250g
> 
> i plan to use some and freeze some. Do I need to degas them all, even the ones I'm planning to freeze? (7-10 days)
> 
> Cheers, Mr O


Yea, keep em out in their bags for about a week then freeze them. They are ready to go when they come (and have thawed) out that way.


----------



## Olliehulla

All,

Any current discount codes floating around for Rave ? Just about to order but thought I'd check first. I know they did a FOC shipping offer pre Christmas that I took advantage of, looking for something similar.

Anyone know ?

Thx


----------



## DoubleShot

In before coffeechap...

Yes, free delivery when ordering £25 or above.


----------



## Olliehulla

- there's always one... lol!

yeah aware of the FOC del over £25, was hoping there was something else, not to worry.


----------



## bronc

Rave's beans are very cheap when you buy them by the kilo.


----------



## DoubleShot

Rave Italian 1kg - £9.50

Cheapest around unless I'm mistaken?


----------



## jeebsy

DoubleShot said:


> Rave Italian 1kg - £9.50
> 
> Cheapest around unless I'm mistaken?


Four bags of ash out the cash and carry for £8....


----------



## Olliehulla

DoubleShot said:


> Rave Italian 1kg - £9.50
> 
> Cheapest around unless I'm mistaken?


yeah as a bag price (for fresh decent beans) you're probably right but it's not £9.50 though is it once you've paid £2.40 postage.

A £25+ order is not ideal for me as I usually only drink 1kg / mnth so to get the £25 order value I have to buy 2kgs+, unless of course I buy the more expensive 250/350g bags however this means my £9.50/kg bag is now more like £17-19+ per kg.

If there is no offer on, it is what it is, we are where we are, I shall pay up and move on.


----------



## froggystyle

Think about it, supermarket beans are about £3/250g.

Rave 1kg with postage is £11.9 / 4 = £2.98/250g.


----------



## gingerneil

IJ was the first bean I bought last summer. I added 250g to my last order and had forgotten just how good it is! Insanely cheap for the quality, and hats off to Rave for charging real postage costs and not screwing their customers.


----------



## Olliehulla

So I ask an innocent question about deals on at Rave .... lol !


----------



## DoubleShot

Olliehulla

I almost asked the same after the pre-xmas code ran out. Saw someone else ask and coffeechap posted response above. Thought I'd beat him to it this time round, lol! No hard feelings Bud.


----------



## smidster09

Bring back the black bags!! Them brown paper jobs are hard work to seal at 6am whilst rustling around the pantry!!


----------



## smidster09

Oops posted double by mistake!!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Split thread here on discussion of the price of coffee and what people want to pay think its worth ...

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?21830-What-do-you-pay-for-coffee-How-much-is-is-worth&p=259926#post259926


----------



## NickdeBug

Thumbs up to Rave. Just got new burrs for SJ and dropped in (5mins before closing) and asked if they had any old beans that I could buy to season the burrs.

Walked out with 3 kilos - no charge!

they are a really friendly bunch there.


----------



## Mr O

Ive just noticed the my Rave - IJ dont have a roasted on date, or any date?

How do i know how long to de gas them for?

Added:

I suppose i could just start using them as per the date on the other beans i got with them?


----------



## coffeechap

When did you order them and when did they arrive


----------



## Mrboots2u

Is it on the bottom of the bag


----------



## Mr O

coffeechap said:


> When did you order them and when did they arrive


Ordered on the 1st/2nd feb - delivered on the 6th. The other beans in the order were roasted on the 3rd so i assume the IJ are the same....


----------



## Mr O

Mrboots2u said:


> Is it on the bottom of the bag


No, nothing. The other 3 different (smaller) bags have a white sticker about 30mm square..


----------



## NickdeBug

Every time I have bought from them (in person) the beans have been roasted either that day or the day before.

Allowing for a day to process the order and a couple of days to deliver, your estimate seems reasonable.


----------



## Mr O

So........ as i eat my early morning porridge and drink an espresso made from my very stale dutch supermarket beans....

I just thought!!! My beans were roasted on the 3rd, so does that mean as it's day 7 they are worth a try?


----------



## mremanxx

Mr O said:


> So........ as i eat my early morning porridge and drink an espresso made from my very stale dutch supermarket beans....
> 
> I just thought!!! My beans were roasted on the 3rd, so does that mean as it's day 7 they are worth a try?


Interested what you think after 7 days, I felt they tasted better after nearly two weeks being opened, but am unsure if that is the beans or my tastebuds.


----------



## Mr O

mremanxx said:


> Interested what you think after 7 days, I felt they tasted better after nearly two weeks being opened, but am unsure if that is the beans or my tastebuds.


I might be getting a tad impatient, I will wait till 10 days and then have a sneaky grind and test


----------



## dabac

Has anyone tried the Hurrave blend; if so, what are your thoughts on it? I'm going through it now, however I'm really disliking it, I find them quite bitter and with an unpleasant floral aftertaste... The beans are 10 days rested, and I've tried everything from 16g->20g to 16g->32g in 25-30sec, as well as in aeropress, however I can't seem to get anything I appreciate out of it; any suggestions what to try next?


----------



## np123

dabac said:


> Has anyone tried the Hurrave blend; if so, what are your thoughts on it? I'm going through it now, however I'm really disliking it, I find them quite bitter and with an unpleasant floral aftertaste... The beans are 10 days rested, and I've tried everything from 16g->20g to 16g->32g in 25-30sec, as well as in aeropress, however I can't seem to get anything I appreciate out of it; any suggestions what to try next?


A different bean...ha ha, just kidding. Sounds like you have exhausted your choices. Maybe try brewing it?


----------



## Mrboots2u

dabac said:


> Has anyone tried the Hurrave blend; if so, what are your thoughts on it? I'm going through it now, however I'm really disliking it, I find them quite bitter and with an unpleasant floral aftertaste... The beans are 10 days rested, and I've tried everything from 16g->20g to 16g->32g in 25-30sec, as well as in aeropress, however I can't seem to get anything I appreciate out of it; any suggestions what to try next?


Can you alter the temp on your machine?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Have you tried 16 > 34-36?


----------



## wheniwake

Placed my first order from these guys, random selection more than anything else!

1x Costa Rica - Los Angeles,

1x Nicaragua Finca El Bosque

1x Colombian Suarez

1x Signature Blend

Looking forward to getting and trying, normally use another site but figured it was worth trying them out as they get "rave" reviews







.. I'm sorry for the pun , it won't happen again


----------



## CamV6

I'll bet you the Suarez comes out as the favourite in that bunch


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I'm with Cam on the choice of beans although I'm not really a milk based drink and I know that people who are really rate Signature.


----------



## dabac

np123 said:


> A different bean...ha ha, just kidding. Sounds like you have exhausted your choices. Maybe try brewing it?


I think you might be right; I've tried preparing it in moka pot and, while it came out the best among the 3 methods, I still haven't really enjoyed it.. Simply not my type of bean, I guess..



Mrboots2u said:


> Can you alter the temp on your machine?


Not really, I have a Silvia w/o a PID; so pretty much the best I can do is omit the cooling flush if I want to brew higher, or temp surf a bit longer for brewing lower... I've tried the former but couldn't tell any difference...


----------



## flibble

I really enjoyed the hurrave blend. I found it really buttery and a little vanilla-y in the aftertaste. The website suggests a longer pull 20 in and 40g out. It was really christmassy! I've just ordered a second kilo. Have to say I only drank it in milk though.


----------



## flibble

P.s. As with most rave beans I've tried they really get better with age (like much older), I didn't feel they were at their best till at least 14 days in, and even then the bottom of the bag was better than the top!


----------



## jkb89

1x Kenya Kii AB Micro Lot - Whole Bean / 250g

1x Indian Monsooned Malabar AA - 250g / Whole Bean

1x Colombian Suarez - 350g / Whole Bean

1x The Italian Job Blend - 1kg / Whole Bean

Working my way through. IJ to get my 'spro sorted, the others to try in the aeropress... Any advice for any of the beans chaps? Had a good cup of the IMM from the AP yesterday.


----------



## inkydog

I've just tried

250g Rave's Signature, which was nice, and

250g of the Columbian Suarez, which I liked a lot.

250g decaff, after recommendations on here.

It's been a while since I tried decaff, but I found it really unpleasant. Any tips on the best way to make it using an espresso machine?


----------



## twotone

flibble said:


> P.s. As with most rave beans I've tried they really get better with age (like much older), I didn't feel they were at their best till at least 14 days in, and even then the bottom of the bag was better than the top!


I found that too, thought it was just me getting used to a new grinder.

Bought two 1kg bags of the Italian Job and the second bag was much better by a long way than the first, both of the bags were roasted at the same time but the second bag was in the freezer for a fortnight. i used the first bag as soon as the rest period was over.


----------



## DoubleShot

When you take beans out of the freezer, do you need to allow them to thaw out before grinding, if so for how long?


----------



## twotone

DoubleShot said:


> When you take beans out of the freezer, do you need to allow them to thaw out before grinding, if so for how long?


I just put them in a cupboard fir a few hours before grinding, I removed a bag tonight from the freezer which I'll start using tomorrow.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

wheniwake said:


> Placed my first order from these guys, random selection more than anything else!
> 
> 1x Costa Rica - Los Angeles,
> 
> 1x Nicaragua Finca El Bosque
> 
> 1x Colombian Suarez
> 
> 1x Signature Blend
> 
> Looking forward to getting and trying, normally use another site but figured it was worth trying them out as they get "rave" reviews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. I'm sorry for the pun , it won't happen again





CamV6 said:


> I'll bet you the Suarez comes out as the favourite in that bunch





urbanbumpkin said:


> I'm with Cam on the choice of beans although I'm not really a milk based drink and I know that people who are really rate Signature.


Good, I was struggling to get up to the £25 mark for free delivery with a kilo of the Italian Job £9.50 and a kilo of Signature £12.95 in my cart , 250g of Colombian Suarez it is


----------



## NickdeBug

inkydog said:


> I've just tried
> 
> 250g Rave's Signature, which was nice, and
> 
> 250g of the Columbian Suarez, which I liked a lot.
> 
> 250g decaff, after recommendations on here.
> 
> It's been a while since I tried decaff, but I found it really unpleasant. Any tips on the best way to make it using an espresso machine?


I've had quite a bit of their decaf. Never going to be as nice as full octane as an espresso. Lacks the mouthfeel and I have found that the flavour can be a bit astringent if the shot is off by the tiniest amount. It's quite a dark roast I believe. On the plus side, it tastes fine in a flat white, and it makes you appreciate it when you switch back to normal.

Often use - Signature and Sparkling Water decaf from Rave for flat whites,

Currently using - Coffee Compass Sweet Bourbon and some beans that CoffeeChap gave me (I think he said they were Cuban, which makes sense 'cos the first shot that I pulled tasted like cigars!







)

Union decaf is another one worth trying


----------



## bronc

I'm waiting for a kilo of Serraro Superior to arrive next week. Any recommendations for espresso and brewing?


----------



## julesee

After a year of making coffee at home, I have found the Nicaragua Finca El Bosque to be one of my favourite beans so far. Cant really say I can detect the strawberries and cheesecake (lol), but delivers a lovely medium/sweet chocolatey latte


----------



## Mr O

julesee said:


> After a year of making coffee at home, I have found the Nicaragua Finca El Bosque to be one of my favourite beans so far. Cant really say I can detect the strawberries and cheesecake (lol), but delivers a lovely medium/sweet chocolatey latte


I ground all my beans up for Aeropress (wish i'd saved some to try as espresso) and i get **STRAWBERRIES** as soon as i take the lid of the container....







I wan't to email Rave to see if this bean is going to run out anytime soon. I'd like more but ive got more than enough beans at the mo....and a LSOL subby turning up tomorrow....


----------



## julesee

Mr O said:


> I ground all my beans up for Aeropress (wish i'd saved some to try as espresso) and i get **STRAWBERRIES** as soon as i take the lid of the container....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wan't to email Rave to see if this bean is going to run out anytime soon. I'd like more but ive got more than enough beans at the mo....and a LSOL subby turning up tomorrow....


Hmm right I should get another batch of these in then... Let me know if this is only a temporary stock! On the Strawberries bit, I am struggling to get the precise settings for other coffees too to get the flavours talked about by many on this forum. Maybe I have faulty taste buds or something!


----------



## Mrboots2u

julesee said:


> Hmm right I should get another batch of these in then... Let me know if this is only a temporary stock! On the Strawberries bit, I am struggling to get the precise settings for other coffees too to get the flavours talked about by many on this forum. Maybe I have faulty taste buds or something!


What's you brew recipe


----------



## ShortShots

We bought the whole microlot so don't worry, still got quite a bit left


----------



## NJD1977

Got a bag of Mocha Java from Rave to try, and only had 3 shots out of it so far but struggling to get a nice shot out of it. Got a 30second 18g in 38g out this morning which tasted a bit sharp, but empty without the richness of chocolate / nuts behind it that I was expecting. Strange because the bag of Italian Job I had a few weeks ago was delicious and easy to get great shots out of, so was expecting similar from the Mocha Java.

Any tips of a PID'd Gaggia Classic / Eureka Mignon user with this bean would be appreciated.


----------



## froggystyle

up the dosage to 19/20g and take it longer, say 40g+


----------



## Mrboots2u

NJD1977 said:


> Got a bag of Mocha Java from Rave to try, and only had 3 shots out of it so far but struggling to get a nice shot out of it. Got a 30second 18g in 38g out this morning which tasted a bit sharp, but empty without the richness of chocolate / nuts behind it that I was expecting. Strange because the bag of Italian Job I had a few weeks ago was delicious and easy to get great shots out of, so was expecting similar from the Mocha Java.
> 
> Any tips of a PID'd Gaggia Classic / Eureka Mignon user with this bean would be appreciated.


Whats the roast date on it.


----------



## NJD1977

Mrboots2u said:


> Whats the roast date on it.


19th Feb, it's 8 days old now.


----------



## Mrboots2u

ok 18>38 go finer and try it over 35 seconds , see if that ups the mouthfeel and choc notes


----------



## julesee

Mrboots2u said:


> What's you brew recipe


19.5 in, 32.5 out 30 secs...anyway just run out







.... will order some more when I'm through the Italian job I ordered with it. What do you think is the ideal combination here?


----------



## Mr O

julesee said:


> 19.5 in, 32.5 out 30 secs...anyway just run out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... will order some more when I'm through the Italian job I ordered with it. What do you think is the ideal combination here?


I ordered Italian Job with mine too...

currently im enjoying 17.5 in 32-36 out in 28-32 ish... (Not deadly accurate but it's the best my poor tamping method can achieve)


----------



## julesee

Mr O said:


> I ordered Italian Job with mine too...
> 
> currently im enjoying 17.5 in 32-36 out in 28-32 ish... (Not deadly accurate but it's the best my poor tamping method can achieve)


This was for the Nicarague Finca El Bosque?


----------



## Mr O

julesee said:


> This was for the Nicarague Finca El Bosque?


Sorry, no, this is for the Italian Job (just having my second double of the day)


----------



## bronc

I received my Cuban Serrano Superior a few days ago. The roast is very light even though Rave mark it as medium/dark on their website. Any experience with these beans?


----------



## Mrboots2u

One mans light another mans medium . try pulling a 1:2 ratio shot over 25-30. Taste and adjust. The difference in perception of roastcolour shouldnt preclude hitting the taste notes that led you to purchasing it..


----------



## bronc

I've been buying exclusively from Rave for the past year or so and I'm used to their roast styles so that struck me as strange. These beans are really light - I will throw in a photo tonight. By no means am I saying that the bean is bad, though.


----------



## jeebsy

How do they taste before we get caught up on how much of a tan the beans have?


----------



## twotone

Hi Guys, I'm a bit of a way into a kg bag of Rave's signature blend and I'm struggling with these beans

I don't know if the beans are 'off' or it's down to my grinding them or indeed even storage but I've never had this before so I'm a bit puzzled.

First of all the beans were roasted on 15th Jan 2015 and I received then a few days later, I let them rest for about a week or so then after about another week I stuck them in the freezer with the valve taped over.

I removed the beans from the freezer at the begining of the week and started using them using my previous grind which was pretty close to what these beans extracted at so the first few espressos were fine (I mainly drink cappas so the espressos were used in cappas) and I didn't have to adjust the grind much.

My recipe is 18g>36g '@ about 30secs but I started to get a couple of realy sour extractions after the first half dozen espressos so I adjusted the grind slightly coarser for a quicker extraction with the same ratio but last night I had a really foul sour tasting espresso so I had to sink that one and again adjusted the grind a bit coarser to try to get rid of the sour taste but I noticed that when I smelled the beans in the bag (I just store them in a dark cupboard in the Rave paper bag with the top folded over) there was a definite 'gas' smell from them and with some of the really sour tasting shots the ground coffee in the porta filter had this same 'gas' smell before I extracted the coffee in the Expobar.

I adjusted the grind again and my latest espresso tonight was 18g>38g @ 20 seconds and that was a big improvement re the sour taste but I can still smell it slightly with this recipe and taste it in the espresso but only slightly however in milk as a cappa then the coffee is fine and it goes really well with milk, in fact most of the cappas with these beans have been okay with only a couple or so smelling sour and tasting dodgy however this latest recipe is a wee bit 'watery' in milk so I don't know wether to adjust the grind a bit finer to see if I can hit the sweet spot but I am still thinking that the beans are slightly 'off'.

Does it sound as though the beans are 'off' guys or am I not stroring them properly (I used to store my beans in an air tight container) however I don't ever recall smelling this 'gas' smell from beans before and for context I've been drinking freshly ground coffee for about seven years now and I don't think I can ever recall thinking that beans I had in a cupboard/container were 'off'.

Could the freezing thing have done the beans damage?

I recently put other beans in the freezer recently from Rave and from Stewarts and those beans were fine when they were taken out of the freezer and used so I'm at a bit of a loss here.

Thanks

Tony


----------



## Obnic

Have you cleaned the Expobar recently? Don't mean to be a patronising git but I am constantly surprised by how much better espresso tastes from a thoroughly clean machine and I reckon I clean mine pretty frequently.


----------



## twotone

Obnic said:


> Have you cleaned the Expobar recently? Don't mean to be a patronising git but I am constantly surprised by how much better espresso tastes from a thoroughly clean machine and I reckon I clean mine pretty frequently.


Thanks, no I've not cleaned it since I bought it January.

Thing is though the beans smell a bit 'dodgy' in the bag they're stored in and they smell it bit dodgy sometimes in the portafilter after being ground but before the going into the Expobar to be extracted.


----------



## Obnic

It's possible your bag contained a 'stinker' - a bean that got stuck in the pulper or fermentation stage. Just one bean can make a whole batch bad. Bit like corked wine. It's a strong nasty smell particularly when the culprit is found and crushed. Don't let him into your grinder.


----------



## twotone

Obnic said:


> It's possible your bag contained a 'stinker' - a bean that got stuck in the pulper or fermentation stage. Just one bean can make a whole batch bad. Bit like corked wine. It's a strong nasty smell particularly when the culprit is found and crushed. Don't let him into your grinder.


Do you think I should just toss the beans?


----------



## Mrboots2u

twotone said:


> Do you think I should just toss the beans?


Could be a stinker hard to tell

Id mail Rave if you think it is

BUT

two tone - If your espresso is sour i would be grinding finer not coarser shortening the ratio a little perhaps

18>30 in 25-35

then try 18 > 26 ish

does this make it any better

I always drank sig as a milk based drink , so i can't comment on it as espresso - to used to be chlorate and nutty though in the cup


----------



## twotone

Mrboots2u said:


> Could be a stinker hard to tell
> 
> Id mail Rave if you think it is
> 
> BUT
> 
> two tone - If your espresso is sour i would be grinding finer not coarser shortening the ratio a little perhaps
> 
> 18>30 in 25-35
> 
> then try 18 > 26 ish
> 
> does this make it any better
> 
> I always drank sig as a milk based drink , so i can't comment on it as espresso - to used to be chlorate and nutty though in the cup


Thanks Mr B, I've had another sniff at the bag of coffee and if i move the beans about then the 'smell' goes away, I don't think it's a 'stinker' I think it's just gas I'm smelling.

I'll try a finer grind and adjust the ratio and report back tomorrow (had too many espressos today lol).

Thanks again.

Tony


----------



## DoubleShot

Obnic said:


> Have you cleaned the Expobar recently? Don't mean to be a patronising git but I am constantly surprised by how much better espresso tastes from a thoroughly clean machine and I reckon I clean mine pretty frequently.


Would you mind sharing your Expobar cleaning routine please? I'm sure it would be helpful to both myself and Tony.

Thanks.


----------



## chandlercoffee

Just read this post and thought i would mention i bought a kilo bag of Italian Job to try after hearing all the good reviews on here,opened the bag after 10 days and the smell was awful ,no joyous coffee aroma just stale ash,spoke with Rave who promptly sent me out another bag along with a small bag of signature blend to try, i have not opened the Italian job yet keeping my fingers crossed but on opening the signature blend the aroma was not great ,it did not have that fresh coffee aroma like all other coffees I have tried, have any other forum members had these problems ? I am only a newbie but I feel like the coffee is not up to scratch,am i being too harsh or missing something ?


----------



## flyabynyt

I seem to have this exact problem with my kilo of IJ, every single shot is unbearably sour even when it's supposed to be overextracted, and the bag smells absolutely awful, like a mixture of burning rubber and gasoline. The smell seems to get worse as I move the beans around. They were roasted around the 25th, and I've emailed rave about it.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Signature is best with milk (which it's geared up for). I really didn't like it as a straight espresso. Thought it was good with milk though.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

twotone said:


> Thanks, no I've not cleaned it since I bought it January.


It's worth doing a back flush with Pulcaff or equivalent product at least once a month depending on use. Soak the baskets in a pulcaff solution for 15-20 mins too. Takes way any weird tastes.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

flyabynyt said:


> They were roasted around the 25th, and I've emailed rave about it.


25th of Feb or Jan? Did you get them via Amazon or direct from Rave?


----------



## Mrboots2u

flyabynyt said:


> I seem to have this exact problem with my kilo of IJ, every single shot is unbearably sour even when it's supposed to be overextracted, and the bag smells absolutely awful, like a mixture of burning rubber and gasoline. The smell seems to get worse as I move the beans around. They were roasted around the 25th, and I've emailed rave about it.


Lets look at some of the variables in play if posdible.. What's your recipe please ?

What does the water coming out the group of your machine taste like ?

What temp/machine are you brewing with?

Do you have a grinder?

It also has robusta in this blend , can add a smell if rubber/woody like quality . I've not had the blend recent enough to compare for you, what are you using to compare to in terms of fresh coffee smell?


----------



## urbanbumpkin

twotone said:


> Thanks Mr B, I've had another sniff at the bag of coffee and if i move the beans about then the 'smell' goes away, I don't think it's a 'stinker' I think it's just gas I'm smelling.
> 
> I'll try a finer grind and adjust the ratio and report back tomorrow (had too many espressos today lol).
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> Tony


From memory I used to get good results from IJ from my old set up with. 18g in (VST basket) 28g out in 25 secs. That was with a Mignon / Classic pairing.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Just had a shot of the Kenyan from them, love it when you make one and you get the flavour on the tasting notes!

Sweet Rhubarb it is and a lovely and fresh. A lively little start to the morning and I'll be lucky if i manage to stretch to a half hour before i make another!


----------



## Mrboots2u

chandlercoffee said:


> Just read this post and thought i would mention i bought a kilo bag of Italian Job to try after hearing all the good reviews on here,opened the bag after 10 days and the smell was awful ,no joyous coffee aroma just stale ash,spoke with Rave who promptly sent me out another bag along with a small bag of signature blend to try, i have not opened the Italian job yet keeping my fingers crossed but on opening the signature blend the aroma was not great ,it did not have that fresh coffee aroma like all other coffees I have tried, have any other forum members had these problems ? I am only a newbie but I feel like the coffee is not up to scratch,am i being too harsh or missing something ?


Hi ...What's your recipe ? Machine grinder and Brew temp?


----------



## Mrboots2u

To all the posters questioning quality or taste of the coffee in the last few posts . I would recommend brewing or cupping it also and seeing what taste you get from that also.


----------



## jeebsy

DoubleShot said:


> Would you mind sharing your Expobar cleaning routine please? I'm sure it would be helpful to both myself and Tony.
> 
> Thanks.


Drop the shower screen, soak that and your baskets in pulycaf.

Scrub around group and remove any crap

Backflush


----------



## bronc

jeebsy said:


> How do they taste before we get caught up on how much of a tan the beans have?


I'm still experimenting with the beans but at 15g in, 30g out for 27ish seconds they are acidic and I believe I can detect a bit of the smokiness. I will try pulling a bit tighter to see how it goes. Oh, and as MrBoots suggested I will try cupping/brewing.


----------



## simontc

I've got three raves to try- monsooned Malabar, hurrave for the holidays and mocha java- loved the sig as both espresso and aeropressed, Italian and wahroonga both great espresso. Dont let me


----------



## flyabynyt

Mrboots2u said:


> Lets look at some of the variables in play if posdible.. What's your recipe please ?
> 
> What does the water coming out the group of your machine taste like ?
> 
> What temp/machine are you brewing with?
> 
> Do you have a grinder?
> 
> It also has robusta in this blend , can add a smell if rubber/woody like quality . I've not had the blend recent enough to compare for you, what are you using to compare to in terms of fresh coffee smell?


I'm using a gaggia classic with a porlex (upgrade on the way), it got completely cleaned and descaled about a week ago. I'm not sure about the temperature, but I've tried a variety of temperature surfing techniques, from running the shot as soon as the light comes on, to turning on the steam switch. The recipe I've used most is 18g>38g in 27 seconds, but 16>32 in 27, 14>30 or even 18>18 all have the exact same sour and nasty taste. I've had shots from other beans, strangely enough the Rwanda Gisuma from my last order, which wasn't anywhere near this sour. I'm comparing the smell to all of the other coffees from my previous order, like the el bosque, suarez, los girasoles, qorema and gisuma, which all smelled more like "coffee" compared to the nasty gasoline smell I get from this bag.

EDIT: Just remembered I've tried brewing with it and get the same unpleasant kind of taste. Only thing left is to cup it.


----------



## Mrboots2u

flyabynyt said:


> I'm using a gaggia classic with a porlex (upgrade on the way), it got completely cleaned and descaled about a week ago. I'm not sure about the temperature, but I've tried a variety of temperature surfing techniques, from running the shot as soon as the light comes on, to turning on the steam switch. The recipe I've used most is 18g>38g in 27 seconds, but 16>32 in 27, 14>30 or even 18>18 all have the exact same sour and nasty taste. I've had shots from other beans, strangely enough the Rwanda Gisuma from my last order, which wasn't anywhere near this sour. I'm comparing the smell to all of the other coffees from my previous order, like the el bosque, suarez, los girasoles, qorema and gisuma, which all smelled more like "coffee" compared to the nasty gasoline smell I get from this bag.


Ok Try brewing it then, see how it tastes before the espresso machine and man get to it ....

I would have hoped to have seen it go from a sour > bitterer range across those ratios ( everything else being constant )

If you are not doing so , its helpful to keep to one temp surf method , dose etc and change the brew ratio only .....if you are doing this then apologies

The smell could well be down the the robusta ( which wouldn't be in any of the other beans )

You may not just like this blend , IJ though is normally more in the dark chocolate ,bitterer side of tastes as opposed to sourer .

Normally sour is an indicator of too low a temp , too coarse a grind ( too fast a shot )

Not saying this is you , but some people have a hard time distinguishing bitter v sour at the extremes ?

Have you tried the water from the group on its own.

Is the sourness as espresso or in milk ( or both ? )

Have you tried the milk you have steamed on its own before putting it in the espresso ...


----------



## flyabynyt

In milk it tastes absolutely fine in fact, I think I'll try the water from the group on it's own next, I'm using clearview mixed with buxton because I thought the pH would be 7, which i assumed is better than the lower pH of clearview on it's own. The milk is fine, but I suspect the machine may have temperature issues. The grinder could also be the problem because it seems there are a lot of fines so i have to grind coarser leading for a lot of particles underextracting. I've noticed I have to grind far, far coarser with this bean to not choke the machine. I just find it incredibly strange that a much more acidic, lighter roasted coffee was less sour than this one.


----------



## Mrboots2u

flyabynyt said:


> In milk it tastes absolutely fine in fact, I think I'll try the water from the group on it's own next, I'm using clearview mixed with buxton because I thought the pH would be 7, which i assumed is better than the lower pH of clearview on it's own. The milk is fine, but I suspect the machine may have temperature issues. The grinder could also be the problem because it seems there are a lot of fines so i have to grind coarser leading for a lot of particles underextracting. I've noticed I have to grind far, far coarser with this bean to not choke the machine. I just find it incredibly strange that a much more acidic, lighter roasted coffee was less sour than this one.


I think you have made some valid points there

Grind will be coarser as its a darker roast..

Porlex isnt great at consistency - could be getting worse the coarser you get ( causing under extraction )

You might be getting better extraction ( higher yields ) of your lighter roasts ( could be porlex is better at finer setting who knows )

Temp is also at play

Yep id try the water on it own after its been through the brew boiler also ....


----------



## flyabynyt

Ok I just had some water from the group and it's incredibly smooth and flavourless. Just made a shot 15>23 in 28 seconds and it's noticeable less sour, but tastes quite underextracted and the sourness definitely lingers, making it quite unpleasant. It's drinkable though. I'm thinking that maybe dark roasts just aren't my thing, and I'll stick to lighter roasts which i strangely seem to have more success with.


----------



## garydyke1

flyabynyt said:


> In milk it tastes absolutely fine in fact, I think I'll try the water from the group on it's own next, I'm using clearview mixed with buxton because I thought the pH would be 7, which i assumed is better than the lower pH of clearview on it's own. The milk is fine, but I suspect the machine may have temperature issues. The grinder could also be the problem because it seems there are a lot of fines so i have to grind coarser leading for a lot of particles underextracting. I've noticed I have to grind far, far coarser with this bean to not choke the machine. I just find it incredibly strange that a much more acidic, lighter roasted coffee was less sour than this one.


Clearview by itself will be preferable, or perhaps 75% clear view 25% buxton if you want to put the buxton to good use.

Sounds like you are under extracting - under extracted robusta will be about as nasty a taste in coffee as you'll ever find..

Darker roasted coffee is actually more acidic in PH terms .


----------



## flyabynyt

To be honest, it really does taste like the generic nasty espresso you'll find in a cafe, probably because robusta is so common and those places usually underextract. I think I'll attempt to overextract with a high temperature and finer grind, to see if I can make it bitter and get the sour taste away. I tried this before and it was still sour with 4g out in 30 seconds, so what chance is it that there's a stinker in my bag? The smell in the bag gets worse if i agitate the beans, but I'm not sure if that's just gas from the beans.


----------



## garydyke1

Controversial - Ditch the robusta


----------



## Obnic

DoubleShot said:


> Would you mind sharing your Expobar cleaning routine please?


Several times a week:

- drop the shower screen and give group head and screen a thorough brushing with a Pallo group head brush (red) and a good wipe with a damp microfibre cloth. You'll be surprised at the gunk that lurks.

Weekly:

View attachment 12358


As above. Then, Cafiza solution in a jug (add powder to boiling water) and soak the shower screen, basket and portafilter. Then wet microfibre cloth with Cafiza solution and drape over the Cafelat group brush (black) and use this to get all of the gunk out of every corner of the group where the portafilter locks in. Rinse with wet cloth.

Once shower screen, basket and PF finished soaking (or straight away if you have a second set - i do) put a spoonful of Cafiza (see spoon at end of red into a blind portafilter basket and back-flush. Take out portafilter, discard residue and repeat operation again. Take out portafilter, discard residue, rinse and back flush like crazy to rinse any remaining Cafiza out of the system. I keep going until there is no froth of any kind appearing in the drip tray.

Purists will say you should lubricate your E61 cam at this point. I do that a couple of times a year. Probably ought to do it more frequently.

I'm quite Catholic about this in that this routine is honoured as much in the breach as in the observance but I'm always surprised how much this affects flavour. It really does.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Form your experiences with other single origins from Rave it sounds like a non robusta blend or single origin , would be preferable next time ..

Its hard to diagnose whether there is a stinker in the bag via the internet ........All you can really do it , brew it and change ratios , all else fails save it for milk drinks ....


----------



## flyabynyt

Thanks for the advice guys, I'll stick to putting it in milk for now, I'll give it another whirl for espresso when my used super jolly comes.


----------



## chandlercoffee

Ecm Heidelberg barista with La spaziale evo 10 grinder ,18 g in 36g out over 26 s but it is not so much the recipe it is the smell from the bag,my previous beans tried were the starter pack from Has bean of which i preferred the Blakes blend which seemed to go better with milk.I have never had such a poor aroma from fresh coffee beans but maybe this is how this particular brand smells.


----------



## twotone

Hi guys, I increased the grind to quite a bit finer grind and extracted 28g from 18g of beans over about 44 seconds, the extraction didn't start until about the 12 or 13 seconds mark (usually round about the 6 secs mark). I always pre-infuse for about three seconds then hit the time once the lever is in the up position.

This time the espresso was still a bit sour but not overly unpleasant but it was absolutey fine in milk and I go the chocolate note but no nuts.

I'm definitely getting a gas smell in the bag of beans but I am sure there isn't a 'stinker' in the bag just the carbon dioxide from the beans and it it is pretty nasty however if you agitate the beans the smell goes away.

I've adjusted the grinder a bit coarser for the next espresso to get the extraction time down.

Doubt I'll be buying these beans again, loved the IJ but these beans are a challenge.

I'm going to try Brighton Lanes espresso blend next from Coffee compass which is 100% aribica anyone have any other recommendations for beans from there as I'm going to order this afternoon.

Thanks

Tony


----------



## DoubleShot

twotone said:


> I'm going to try Brighton Lanes espresso blend next from Coffee compass which is 100% aribica anyone have any other recommendations for beans from there as I'm going to order this afternoon.


Jamit, Veloce

I've not tried them but they are a fave of dfk41 and on my list of beans to try.


----------



## twotone

DoubleShot said:


> I've not tried them but they are a fave of dfk41 and on my list of beans to try.


Just about to pull the trigger on two 500g bags plus something else however Dear Grean is in town and my wife is going in to town this afternoon:coffee:


----------



## Mrboots2u

twotone said:


> Hi guys, I increased the grind to quite a bit finer grind and extracted 28g from 18g of beans over about 44 seconds, the extraction didn't start until about the 12 or 13 seconds mark (usually round about the 6 secs mark). I always pre-infuse for about three seconds then hit the time once the lever is in the up position.
> 
> This time the espresso was still a bit sour but not overly unpleasant but it was absolutey fine in milk and I go the chocolate note but no nuts.
> 
> I'm definitely getting a gas smell in the bag of beans but I am sure there isn't a 'stinker' in the bag just the carbon dioxide from the beans and it it is pretty nasty however if you agitate the beans the smell goes away.
> 
> I've adjusted the grinder a bit coarser for the next espresso to get the extraction time down.
> 
> Doubt I'll be buying these beans again, loved the IJ but these beans are a challenge.
> 
> I'm going to try Brighton Lanes espresso blend next from Coffee compass which is 100% aribica anyone have any other recommendations for beans from there as I'm going to order this afternoon.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Tony


One last ratio to try ( for milk )

go proper ristretto ( just for a laugh )

18g 18-20g out over 25-30 seconds .

Stick it in milk .....

Is that any better ?


----------



## DoubleShot

Jamit, Veloce


----------



## twotone

Mrboots2u said:


> One last ratio to try ( for milk )
> 
> go proper ristretto ( just for a laugh )
> 
> 18g 18-20g out over 25-30 seconds .
> 
> Stick it in milk .....
> 
> Is that any better ?


I managed 18g>22g in about 37 secs and that is probably the best one yet, certainly in milk, doesn't taste of much as an espresso by that I mean it's pretty neutral no bitterness or sour taste, pretty good actually.

Tony


----------



## twotone

DoubleShot said:


> Jamit, Veloce


Bought three bags, Brighton Lanes, Java Jampit & Sweet Bourbon.

Was tempted to buy some more cause it's all the same shipping but I did that before with the last lot that I bought and it took me ages to get it through the lot and ended up freezing a load of beans.

Tony


----------



## DoubleShot

You did well Daniel Sarn! I know you've mentioned before about freezing excess fresh beans from your Stewartscoffees order but, as others have often said, probably best to avoid doing so if possible. Just order what you're likely to use within next month or so and keep them in a cool dry cupboard. Your tastebuds will thank you, I'm sure.

Look forward to hearing your comments on all of those beans Tony. Think I shall place a Rave order, followed by Smallbatch then Coffee Compass. Lots of Epic_Espresso lies ahead...


----------



## twotone

DoubleShot said:


> You did well Daniel Sarn! I know you've mentioned before about freezing excess fresh beans from your Stewartscoffees order but, as others have often said, probably best to avoid doing so if possible. Just order what you're likely to use within next month or so and keep them in a cool dry cupboard. Your tastebuds will thank you, I'm sure.
> 
> Look forward to hearing your comments on all of those beans Tony. Think I shall place a Rave order, followed by Smallbatch then Coffee Compass. Lots of Epic_Espresso lies ahead...


Definitely don't buy the signature blend, it's got robusta in it and frankly I'll never buy robusta beans again.

The IJ was good though, I liked that.

I'm really looking forward to the Coffeecompass order, I will let you know how I get on though.


----------



## Mrboots2u

twotone said:


> Definitely don't buy the signature blend, it's got robusta in it and frankly I'll never buy robusta beans again.
> 
> The IJ was good though, I liked that.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to the Coffeecompass order, I will let you know how I get on though.


Ij has robusta in it

Dont think signature has....

SIG is still a massively popular blend for people just not to your tastes


----------



## DoubleShot

Italian Job also has some robusta unless I'm mistaken?


----------



## twotone

Mrboots2u said:


> Ij has robusta in it
> 
> Dont think signature has....
> 
> SIG is still a massively popular blend for people just not to your tastes


Apologies I thought SIG had robusta in it.

Tony


----------



## jeebsy

twotone said:


> frankly I'll never buy robusta beans again.


1000 espressos will be gutted


----------



## DoubleShot

jeebsy said:


> 1000 espressos will be gutted


Too funny!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Just got some Guatemala La Florida brewing ...

Nom


----------



## twotone

jeebsy said:


> 1000 espressos will be gutted


Indeed, I have a kg bag which will never be used, don't think I could face it now:eek:


----------



## twotone

Had another cappa this morning witth these beans, 18g>30g @ 33seconds big taste of nuts in the milk but no chocolate this time, really very good.

I like them in milk but not so much as an espresso.

Tony


----------



## Mrboots2u

Glad your getting some drinks from them that you like ...


----------



## DoubleShot

A quick top 3 (or 5 if you've tried that many) from everyone of your favourite beans from Rave please?

Will be placing my first order with them later today or tomorrow.

Thanks.


----------



## twotone

Mrboots2u said:


> Glad your getting some drinks from them that you like ...


Aye wierd really, struggled a bit with the first half a bag then I got chocolate in the cappa yesterday and today it's nuts and I mean nuts, hazelnuts I think, great with milk though.

No chocolate today though, really odd must be my tastebuds.


----------



## twotone

DoubleShot said:


> A quick top 3 (or 5 if you've tried that many) from everyone of your favourite beans from Rave please?
> 
> Will be placing my first order with them later today or tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks.


Well I've changed my mind with the SIG, get that and the IJ, doubt you'll be dissapointed however the first bag of kg IJ wasn't as good as the second IMO.

Same with the SIG, first half of the kg bag was a real struggle but the second half is pretty good.

Think somemone on here recently said that Rave's beans get better with age, that is my experience too.

Tony


----------



## DoubleShot

Wonder if a simple shake of the bag would mix up the beans so you got both the chocolate plus nuts taste in the same cup?


----------



## Mrboots2u

DoubleShot said:


> A quick top 3 (or 5 if you've tried that many) from everyone of your favourite beans from Rave please?
> 
> Will be placing my first order with them later today or tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks.


For espresso ? Do you wish to stick with " coffee coffee " or are you branching out into something more exotic taste wise ..


----------



## twotone

DoubleShot said:


> Wonder if a simple shake of the bag would mix up the beans so you got both the chocolate plus nuts taste in the same cup?


Funny you should say that cause since I agitated the bag on Friday night the coffee has been much much better.


----------



## DoubleShot

Mrboots2u said:


> For espresso ? Do you wish to stick with " coffee coffee " or are you branching out into something more exotic taste wise ..


Primarily espresso for this order from Rave I think. As you know I do wish to try brewed coffee and keep thinking of an Aeropress for simplicity, size, price etc as my first foray into the world of brewed coffee but I guess that can wait until perhaps my future orders from Smallbatch, CoffeeCompass and HasBean.


----------



## bronc

Try the Nicaragua Finca El Bosque. This is the best bean I've tried from Rave so far. I mostly drank it brewed in a Clever but I believe that it will taste very nice as an espresso as well.


----------



## DoubleShot

bronc said:


> Try the Nicaragua Finca El Bosque. This is the best bean I've tried from Rave so far.


First order from Rave:

Colombian Suarez - 350g

Nicaragua Finca El Bosque - 350g

Mocha Java blend - 350g

And a couple of their Zip Lock Bags with Degassing Valve

Would have preferred a 500g option like StewartsCoffees. Which one is more the 'norm', 350g or 500g? 250g just doesn't seem enough to me especially if I haven't managed to get a new bean, that I'm trying, dialled in within a couple of shots.

Was massively disappointed that I could see no sign of Cuban Serrano on their website. Almost ordered 1kg of Colombian Suarez mistakingly confusing it with Cuban Serrano. So glad I realised then amended order. Probably would have taken me a month to get through them and if they weren't to my taste...

Anyone who has tried the above beans, what resting periods have you found to offer the best results? Rave suggest a minimum of 4 days post roast date but usually the beans will perform better around 7-10 days. Is this universal across all of their beans as most comments I've read suggest 7, 10 or even 14 days for Italian Job only?


----------



## jonners

DoubleShot said:


> Was massively disappointed that I could see no sign of Cuban Serrano on their website.


Well it's there now, amongst the single origins: "Serrano Superior".


----------



## DoubleShot

Doh, I saw that but thought it was a different bean!


----------



## bronc

bronc said:


> I'm still experimenting with the beans but at 15g in, 30g out for 27ish seconds they are acidic and I believe I can detect a bit of the smokiness. I will try pulling a bit tighter to see how it goes. Oh, and as MrBoots suggested I will try cupping/brewing.


This morning I had a very balanced shot with an extraction ratio of 1.8 (15g in, 27g out) for ~26-7 seconds. I think that this is my sweet spot for the bean. The temperature on my PID is 94*C but I can't comment on the actual temperature of the water.

As far as the Clever is concerned, I am still to find a suitable recipe. My usual one (12g beans, 10-11 clicks on the Hario, 200g water, 2-4 min steep) doesn't work very well. The resulting brew is very flat - almost like water. I tried steeping for 6 mins but there was no change. I will try grinding finer or increasing the dose.


----------



## DoubleShot

bronc

Following your comments with interest as they're one of the beans I've just ordered from Rave. What machine are you using? Is the Hario hand grinder your only one i.e. you don't have an electric one?


----------



## jeebsy

Bronc has an sj according to his Sig, presume the hario is just for brewed


----------



## DoubleShot

Thanks jeebsy. Should have clicked on his profile in tapatalk first as I have just now and see he has a Silvia & SJ as you said.


----------



## bronc

You can see both the machine and grinder in my signature - Rancilio Silvia PID & Mazzer Super Jolly. I use the Hario for my Clever dripper. The first part of my post is about espresso and the second about brewed coffee.

EDIT: oops, I was a bit too slow


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

...........have just fallen into the well I might aswell order a larger amount and save with the free postage trap.

Kenya Kii AB Micro Lot x1

Sparkling Water Decaf Blend x2

Ethiopia Qorema x1

Guatemala La Florida x1


----------



## bronc

bronc said:


> This morning I had a very balanced shot with an extraction ratio of 1.8 (15g in, 27g out) for ~26-7 seconds. I think that this is my sweet spot for the bean. The temperature on my PID is 94*C but I can't comment on the actual temperature of the water.


I had a very nice shot this morning. Sweet with a little tanginess and almost no bitterness. This is a huge improvement from my first shots with the Cuban beans. I tightened up the grind a bit but kept the extraction ratio. This time I pulled the shot for 28ish seconds as compared to 25 previously (the 26-7 in the post I'm quoting is wrong).


----------



## billred79

Hi all just received my first order from rave. Went for italian job, mocha java, wahroonha, 250G of each just to try only really drink latte's/cappucino's. Just bought a classic and this is the first time Ive had fresh beans so once opened how long should they last for before they are stale? Also where is the best place to store them once opened? Thanks


----------



## gingerneil

They should be fine for up to a month if you keep them in the bags they arrive in, sealing the top and in a cool/dry place. Mine just stay in the kitchen cupboard, but not above the kettle!

Grind as you need them. Wait a week or so after the roast date for espresso to let the beans rest.


----------



## DoubleShot

My order (first from Rave) arrived today. Roast date 10/03/15. Best before date 10/09/15. Wasn't expecting to the see latter I must say.

Shall probably wait until 17th before opening first bag, which will probably be Colombian Suarez. Give me a chance to finish off the bag of Stewartscoffees Swiss Espresso that I opened yesterday.


----------



## bronc

The best before date is most likely required by law. If they put a best before date 1 month they will most likely have to throw away everything that is older than a month.


----------



## Shot

Thanks to this thread I've placed my first order with rave. Beans arrived today, and again thanks to this thread I'll be giving them some rest time before grinding and brewing.

Went for the Colombian Suarez and the Espresso lovers pack which includes all their popular blends. Can't wait.


----------



## DoubleShot

Shot said:


> Went for the Colombian Suarez and the Espresso lovers pack


Good choice. Almost ordered the latter myself.


----------



## DoubleShot

Can any of those who have tried Colombian Suarez please post what you've found works best for this bean as a flat white: dose, output, extraction time etc. I've only got a 350g and would like to avoid using most of it dialling in and experimenting if possible.

Thanks.


----------



## FullBloomCoffee

DoubleShot said:


> Can any of those who have tried Colombian Suarez please post what you've found works best for this bean as a flat white: dose, output, extraction time etc. I've only got a 350g and would like to avoid using most of it dialling in and experimenting if possible.
> 
> Thanks.


The Bogota Coffee Co in Milton Keynes use the Suarez as their house espresso and its great in a flat white!

they use a 20g tamp and extraction time of around 27-30 seconds.

Also for anyone who is interested, I am visiting Rave next Wednesday and will be chatting to the directors and having a look around the roasters, I shall stick a write up on here if anyone who would like to see it?

it will be going up on my blog also


----------



## DoubleShot

20g in and what ratio, 1:2?


----------



## RagingMammoth

I got some of their Red Bourbon in the post this week. Beautiful in the Aeropress.


----------



## FullBloomCoffee

whoops, yep I believe so.

all of their flat whites are a double shot to.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Just finished off the Ethiopia Qorema this morning, lovely though was having a few probs again with precision of grind as the fruity numbers as much as I love them really do try to choke my machine to death if I'm not careful, very fine balance between getting a good taste and thinking the machine is gonna die!

Just opened a bag of the Guatemala La Florida started at a 2 on the Porlex and the pour flew through! *What a contrast,* going to tighten this one up. Nice choc flavour though, really looking forward to trying a tightened grind on this one later and seeing if i get the extra chocolate richness out of it I'm expecting....... Best wait a couple of hours though I'm two doubles deep and only been up two hours, right BMX and dog up the track then!!


----------



## greenm

really liking the Guatemala La Florida, although my Vario is struggling to grind any finer than a 25sec shot


----------



## fluffles

Just about to crack into BRAZIL SITIO LARANJAL. anyone had this? any tips on getting the best from it?


----------



## DoubleShot

Sk8-bizarre

On average how many different beans do you have in at any one time? Seems every other week or is that every few days I'm reading another new bean you're trying. You must be loving it?


----------



## greenm

DoubleShot said:


> Can any of those who have tried Colombian Suarez please post what you've found works best for this bean as a flat white: dose, output, extraction time etc. I've only got a 350g and would like to avoid using most of it dialling in and experimenting if possible.
> 
> Thanks.


Currently dosing a double espresso at 17g brewing at 94, 92 and even 90 degrees, even messed around with shot times, from 26 to 32 secs and getting very bitter results with everything going down the sink, the beans were roasted on the 20th March so should be good to go!!

It seems a very difficult beast to deal with, maybe tamp slightly lighter than usual. Previously coming from the Cuban and its grinding a couple of settings finer on the vario ie I have had to grind it a couple of notches coarser or it would choke my machine. Really liked the Guatemala La Florida, shame the Vario didn't, can't wait to put it through my new Ceado


----------



## Mrboots2u

Bitterness is likely a result of extraction .

Keep it simple

Temp same

Tamp same

Play with your Brew ratios .

Not saying changing temp won't make a difference it will but its a variable that changes taste through changing the extraction yield same as changing the amount of water you put through a puck

You've lowered your temp as they doesnt seemed to have helped


----------



## DoubleShot

greenm

Sorry to hear of your struggles with Colombian Suarez. I've not had a single sink shot, although all of mine have been as flat white plus a sample of brewed which surprisingly I quite liked despite not being a huge fan of neat espresso or black coffee.

Started using mine 13 days post roast date, mainly as I had other, older beans to finish first. I've been dosing 17g or 18g in, 30g or 32g out in 28 to 31 secs. 93 degrees. Lots of dark chocolatey goodness. Using a Ceado e37 does help! 

Might be worth getting in contact with Rave and see if they can't make a suggestion or two on how you can improve your results?


----------



## NJD1977

I had no end of problems with the Colombian Suarez beans. Eventually solved it by pulling longer shots, went for 18g in 50g out and the shots were infinitely more tasty. Give that a try.


----------



## DoubleShot

NJD1977

50g out in what sort of extraction time? Thanks.


----------



## NJD1977

28-30s


----------



## DoubleShot

That's pretty fast. So you're not using that fine a grind then?


----------



## NJD1977

Bizarrely its still a pretty fine grind. Quite a bit finer than on my current monsoon malabaar beans that I'm getting 18g in 34g out in 28s.


----------



## garydyke1

Espresso - the grind quality/size is everything. Go finer!


----------



## NJD1977

I took it to choking point on the grind but still couldn't get a decent shot out of the Colombian Suarez at a 1:2 ratio, but a little longer at nearly 1:3 it was a much tastier affair.


----------



## garydyke1

If the water you're using isn't an ideal profile 1:2 ratio is never going to work


----------



## froggystyle

garydyke1 said:


> If the water you're using isn't an ideal profile 1:2 ratio is never going to work


Whaa?


----------



## NJD1977

froggystyle said:


> Whaa?


Yeah. My thoughts exactly!


----------



## garydyke1

NJD1977 said:


> Yeah. My thoughts exactly!


''Eventually solved it by pulling longer shots''


----------



## NJD1977

I'm afraid its Saturday night and I've already had a few wines so you'll have to be a bit less cryptic for me to understand.


----------



## garydyke1

My work here is done


----------



## DoubleShot

garydyke1 likes to open a can of worms then hot foot it out of the door. Like on another thread you said "good luck trying to buy a Perger tamper after next week". Peaks others interest then disappears like Keysa Söze!


----------



## froggystyle

I think he just gets pissed and puts random posts up....oh hang on that might be me.


----------



## DoubleShot

froggystyle said:


> I think he just gets pissed and puts random posts up....oh hang on that might be me.


Pissed or high on coffee?


----------



## Yes Row

High on Coffee, I know!

Gary, very kindly came to give me some fine tuning in the art of all things coffee for a few hours yesterday and our caffeine intake was preposterous

He is a good egg and he helped me no end

Cheers Gary, you will soon come down, so to speak!


----------



## SmnByt

DoubleShot said:


> Can any of those who have tried Colombian Suarez please post what you've found works best for this bean as a flat white: dose, output, extraction time etc. I've only got a 350g and would like to avoid using most of it dialling in and experimenting if possible.
> 
> Thanks.


14g dose in, 15-20 out, 25 seconds, 12 days post roast, nice and chocolatey, caramel as it cools


----------



## DoubleShot

SmnByt

Thanks for that. Sadly finished my bag of Colombian Suarez yesterday. Now onto Nicaragua Finca El Bosque. Don't suppose you or anyone else who has tried that would be good enough to share your recipe?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

There will be a forum day dress code - members attending will need to be wearing a CFUK T shirt. Those who haven't got one yet need to contact Glenn urgently to avoid disappointment.


----------



## Mr O

I'm wearing my Hasbean tshirt









If that's ok?


----------



## Thecatlinux

View attachment 13054
Sorted !!!!!!


----------



## Mr O

Change of plan, i'm going for this little number now....

View attachment 13055


----------



## jeebsy

Mr O said:


> Change of plan, i'm going for this little number now....
> 
> View attachment 13055


Is that Mrs O?


----------



## DoubleShot

jeebsy said:


> Is that Mrs O?


If it is then, more like...Mrs O my god!


----------



## Mr O

jeebsy said:


> Is that Mrs O?


No it's not, she has slightly better taste than that,

and a head


----------



## Jon V

Just ordered the Guatemala La Florida to make flat whites & espresso with. Anyone tried this?


----------



## DoubleShot

Had my first sink shot today in I don't know how long, months probably?! 

Nicaragua Finca El Bosque as spro, 18g in 36g out in 28 secs. First tried it without sugar, very sour. Then tried it with a very small amount of brown sugar but tasted even worse so down the sink it went. I haven't taken sugar in my coffee since around 1990!










Then made a 6oz flat white using whole milk (been exclusively using semi-skimmed for decades) which was fine. Different to what I've been drinking since start of the year.


----------



## Mrboots2u

The El Bosque will be different in the cup to the Italian Job and other beans you have tried recently

This is where cupping and brewing might help you pick out the flavours on the bean before the man and machine get to it ..inside that coffee is a wonderful fruit flavour ( coffee is a fruit ) for me of sweet fruits and grapefruit zing ....

You may just not be used to this in a coffee cup , often these are identified as sourness compared to a more developed roast of chocolate and nuts ....


----------



## DoubleShot

I did also try it as brewed using my Impress Brewer. Was different but drinkable.

20g in, 300ml of 95 degree water, steep for 3 minutes then plunge.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Cupping note on the coffee is lime btw.. you may find lime sourer compared to other coffee you have been drinking ...


----------



## DoubleShot

That could well be why. Not sure I could call it ripe strawberries but it has a nice fragrance immediately after beans have been ground.


----------



## Chillypillow

What is currently favourite from rave at the moment?

no longer doing fudge and just finished signature and IJ.

Thanks


----------



## Mr O

I'm just finishing a bag of Columbian Suarez yum!!

ive not tried many beans and only just starting to pull a half decent shot so don't take my word for it


----------



## DoubleShot

Mr O

What recipe did you find gave the best results from Colombian Suarez?

Thanks.


----------



## simontc

Im enjoying the el bosque- definitely getting a berry hit, though to my palate its a little bit of a lower timbre- a little cherry/blackberry/raspberry hit. Again remembering I'm brewing with preground from them I think there's a testament to quality. Also got the plums and nuts, which is definitely humming with has a nice depth to it (main bean in the mix is the el bosque so its pretty similar taste wise) and signature (which I've used for aeropress and espresso before).


----------



## NickdeBug

Picked up a bag of their new "Nuts and Plums" this morning.

Jordan (who served me) could barely keep a straight face


----------



## Mr O

DoubleShot said:


> Mr O
> 
> What recipe did you find gave the best results from Colombian Suarez?
> 
> Thanks.


Sorry only just seen this. I'm no pro by the way so don't take my word for it but... Oh and I don't do milk...

ive really enjoyed a double @ 16.5g> 30/34g > 36/38 seconds.

i know it's not deadly accurate but compared to... One gusher, one choker, one gusher.....


----------



## Glenn

Here's your chance to nominate Rave Coffee for an award http://foodawards.cotswoldlife.co.uk/enter-online/


----------



## Thecatlinux

Glenn said:


> Here's your chance to nominate Rave Coffee for an award http://foodawards.cotswoldlife.co.uk/enter-online/


A commending nomination from me , and well deserved in my opinion


----------



## truegrace

They get my vote as well. One of the best roasters in the country Imo, and I can walk and get a coffee or beans on my lunch break everyday so even better!


----------



## NickdeBug

Truegrace - I hadn't realised that you were that close by. I am about 10 mins from Rave towards Stroud.

If you are still looking at a new machine and want to have a play, then I have a Sage Dual Boiler and a Rocket R58 that you can try. Both models can be purchased within your stated budget, either new or second hand.

Not trying to sell you anything. Just thought that I would mentioned it so you can get hands on if you like.

Pm me if interested.

Cheers

Nick


----------



## greenm

Down to my last few g's of Cuban Serrano and looks like it's going to be my last for a while as its disappeared from Raves website


----------



## truegrace

Will do nick, I work in ciren but live in brockworth currently so only just down the road either way!


----------



## DoubleShot

greenm said:


> Down to my last few g's of Cuban Serrano and looks like it's going to be my last for a while as its disappeared from Raves website


That's sad news! Wonder why?


----------



## Soll

NickdeBug said:


> Picked up a bag of their new "Nuts and Plums" this morning.
> 
> Jordan (who served me) could barely keep a straight face


I also tried a bag of those, quite lighter in roast compared with some of Raves other blends but I only picked out slight plum notes the main aroma and tastes was peanut, very nice in a latte or flat white


----------



## Mrboots2u

DoubleShot said:


> That's sad news! Wonder why?


Do you think it may be because they have run out


----------



## DoubleShot

Could well be if it's not something they only stock at certain times of the year? Wasn't their Fudge Blend one of those?

But a small note stating currently out of stock and next roast date wouldn't be a bad idea. That way customers looking for it would know. Save being inundated with phone calls or email enquiries. No?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Fresh beans are seasonal


----------



## jeebsy

http://www.grumpymule.co.uk/coffee-tour/coffee-from-seed-to-cup/coffee-harvests-and-seasons


----------



## DoubleShot

Caribbean - harvesting and arrivals

Cuba, Dominican Republic

Harvesting coffee cherries from September through to March.

Probably explains it then. Kicking myself now for not realising Cuban Serrano and Serrano Superior were in fact one and the same, when placing an order last month!


----------



## garydyke1

Maybe of some use

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/blogs/articles/7452836-coffee-calendar-harvest-and-arrival-times


----------



## greenm

DoubleShot said:


> Could well be if it's not something they only stock at certain times of the year? Wasn't their Fudge Blend one of those?
> 
> But a small note stating currently out of stock and next roast date wouldn't be a bad idea. That way customers looking for it would know. Save being inundated with phone calls or email enquiries. No?


I agree !!


----------



## Mrboots2u

greenm said:


> I agree !!


Cuban serano out of stock

Come back september

Why not try something in season ( coffee =a fruit )

Plenty to choose from


----------



## greenm

garydyke1 said:


> Maybe of some use
> 
> http://www.hasbean.co.uk/blogs/articles/7452836-coffee-calendar-harvest-and-arrival-times


Very useful


----------



## greenm

Mrboots2u said:


> Cuban serano out of stock
> 
> Come back september
> 
> Why not try something in season ( coffee =a fruit )
> 
> Plenty to choose from


 Your right I should try new things, but the Serano was a favourite , any recommendations for something that's rammed full of chocolate, with fruity smokey overtones


----------



## DoubleShot

Right then, who has some Serrano Superior that they want to part with? I really want to try some!


----------



## Mrboots2u

DoubleShot said:


> Right then, who has some Serrano Superior that they want to part with? I really want to try some!


What happened to the El bosque ?


----------



## DoubleShot

Got maybe a days worth of that then onto my last bag from Rave (Mocha Java). Should really be thinking about placing another order of fresh beans from somewhere so they are well rested ready for when the Rave beans finish. Thinking Smallbatch or Foundry?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Well you missed the code for march from small batch... Try foundry ( perbaps ask for suggestions on another thread )


----------



## coffeechap

DoubleShot said:


> Right then, who has some Serrano Superior that they want to part with? I really want to try some!


I would love to give away some of my stock, hang on what was i thinking no i wouldn't as it is my go to!


----------



## DoubleShot

Just the man I was hoping would stumble on my above comment but not the reply I was wanting!


----------



## coffeechap

DoubleShot said:


> Just the man I was hoping would stumble on my above comment but not the reply I was wanting!


that cuban is precious


----------



## mrmike1

Agree!


----------



## DoubleShot

That's it rub it in to those poor folk who cannot get hold of these precious beans!


----------



## johnealey

Tend to buy it as greens from Rave and stash it away for a rainy day (although down to my last 2 kilo's). Rave's cuban is very nice and if you really keen, whilst Rave awaiting new stock and not wishing to actively skew this thread, Coffee Compass have some Cuban Serrano Altura Superior....

John


----------



## Alison

Going to finally try some of their Italian Job. Code "CREATE" gives 10% off at checkout by the way


----------



## DoubleShot

Alison.

If you wanna add something else, along with Italian Job, Mocha Java might be worth a try. Just started on this today and it's the one I've enjoyed most out of the three beans from my first order with Rave.


----------



## greenm

Mr O said:


> Sorry only just seen this. I'm no pro by the way so don't take my word for it but... Oh and I don't do milk...
> 
> ive really enjoyed a double @ 16.5g> 30/34g > 36/38 seconds.
> 
> i know it's not deadly accurate but compared to... One gusher, one choker, one gusher.....


I had a sensational shot today as well from a 38 sec pull with this Columbian Suarez getting oranges !?


----------



## greenm

Guess what's back

http://ravecoffee.co.uk/products/cuban-serrano-superior


----------



## DoubleShot

greenm said:


> Guess what's back
> 
> http://ravecoffee.co.uk/products/cuban-serrano-superior


That's what I'm talking about!


----------



## Dallah

I just wanted to add to the general praise of Rave. I ordered a kg of the Colombian Suarez and with my usual great planning (ironic with me being a project manager by profession) realised that I would be running out just as new beans arriving from Rave, so no time to rest them. I dropped them an email asking if they could send me beans which had already been rested. Within a couple of hours they sent back an email telling me that they did not have any of those beans rested and they would be fresh roast BUT they would be sending me 250g of another coffee which had been rested and would do so for no charge. Free. Gratis.

Thanks Rave and long may you prosper. A new customer for life.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Now that's bloody awesome!


----------



## Jon

ridland said:


> I just wanted to add to the general praise of Rave. I ordered a kg of the Colombian Suarez and with my usual great planning (ironic with me being a project manager by profession) realised that I would be running out just as new beans arriving from Rave, so no time to rest them. I dropped them an email asking if they could send me beans which had already been rested. Within a couple of hours they sent back an email telling me that they did not have any of those beans rested and they would be fresh roast BUT they would be sending me 250g of another coffee which had been rested and would do so for no charge. Free. Gratis.
> 
> Thanks Rave and long may you prosper. A new customer for life.


+1 I just called them as I failed to order any coffee - they pulled me a bag of 10/04 roasted coffee from somewhere - and were very helpful - thanks Teresa @ Rave


----------



## Dallah

I've had a couple of double shots from the Brazilian Sitio Laranjal. Really enjoying it and can't wait to see how the Colombian Suarez turn out. Even if they weren't free I would be very happy with the Brazilian beans, but as it is, its the best free coffee I have ever had 

Should we start a Teresa fan club?


----------



## benralph

whats best one to try?


----------



## Jon

Another good experience with Rave today - small error with delivery (in my favour) that I rang them about - they said don't worry and let me keep the additional beans. With price, service, helpfulness and, of course, quality I'm a total convert to these guys now!


----------



## Jon

benralph said:


> whats best one to try?


Depends what you like. What do you like?


----------



## Dallah

greenm said:


> I had a sensational shot today as well from a 38 sec pull with this Columbian Suarez getting oranges !?


I was having issues with my recipe that I used for beans from ManCoCo and Coffee Compass. Basically for SWMBO's lattes, it just wasn't cutting through the milk. I upped the dose to 19g, added slightly more tamp pressure. This delivered a 30g shot in 34 secs. This transformed the shots making them match up with the tasting notes of caramel and chocolate. Milky drinks had a sweet almost milk chocolate flavour.

Good thing, as I had a kg of the beans.


----------



## Dallah

Has anyone tried this latest batch of Cuban Serrano beans? Tasting notes match up with my usual likes. I'd love to hear how they perform in real life.


----------



## coffeechap

Cuban are one of my rave favourites, love them through milk


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Mine too. I pulled my first proper shot using them. So I've a soft spot for them.


----------



## Drewster

ridland said:


> I just wanted to add to the general praise of Rave. I ordered a kg of the Colombian Suarez and with my usual great planning (ironic with me being a project manager by profession) realised that I would be running out just as new beans arriving from Rave, so no time to rest them. I dropped them an email asking if they could send me beans which had already been rested. Within a couple of hours they sent back an email telling me that they did not have any of those beans rested and they would be fresh roast BUT they would be sending me 250g of another coffee which had been rested and would do so for no charge. Free. Gratis.
> 
> Thanks Rave and long may you prosper. A new customer for life.


Sounds about par for the course.....

A Project Manager c0cking up then expecting others in the chain to go out of thier way to dig them out of the hole...

The others going that extra mile and really pulling out the stops to save the PM..

The only things different from my normal life here are:

a) The PM *admitting* he cocked up....

b) The PM *realising* the others have done a sterling job solving his problems (as well as no doubt providing an exec lent service to others who haven't cocked up)

c) The PM *acknowledging (and thanking for)* a+b


----------



## Alison

DoubleShot said:


> Alison.
> 
> If you wanna add something else, along with Italian Job, Mocha Java might be worth a try. Just started on this today and it's the one I've enjoyed most out of the three beans from my first order with Rave.


I did order 250g of their mocha java when I ordered a couple of weeks back. Haven't tried it yet! Italian Job is nice


----------



## DoubleShot

Once you've nearly finished your beans from Rave, why don't you pop over to the Coffee Compass Brighton Lanes thread. That's where some of us from stewartscoffees thread are now (twotone & myself).


----------



## lisaelizabet

Mrboots2u said:


> Members are better of ordering from rave direct for fresh beans
> 
> Amazon stock rave wares but there is no guarantee these will be roaster fresh to order, as amazon will keep a stock in their warehouse for their same day prime customers. As long as amazon meet use by or best before dates they are doing nothing " wrong "
> 
> So order direct from Rave get tasty beans ...
> 
> With Jampit being uber popular, its lead onto people asking about other blends and SO from Rave. Theres been quite a bit of discussion on various threads so Id though I would start somewhere where we relate what we have tried for reference.
> 
> Ive tried fudge and fudge berry , both for espresso only , in milk drinks.
> 
> Fudge in a flat white , with whole milk delightful and rich . I let it rest 6 days before use. Would have again.
> 
> Fudge and Berry , lovely aroma with a fruit on opening, smelt like summer, little bit sour in milk for me, but i put that down to me palate rather than any shortfall in the blend , but Im glad i tried it .


I'm trying their decaff at the mo, not a huge fan, it's a bit bright and citrusy for my palette.


----------



## Mrboots2u

lisaelizabet said:


> I'm trying their decaff at the mo, not a huge fan, it's a bit bright and citrusy for my palette.


Please dont copy and paste old posts


----------



## johnnygee04

There have been a few mentions of Cuban Serrano, so a quick google found this:

http://www.coffeecompass.co.uk/shop/roasted-origin-coffee/caribbean/cuba-cerano-500g.html

£8.95 for 500g; I'm stowed with beans from Rave at the moment, in particular a never ending kilo of IJ that's delaying the opening of some Foundry Yirgacheffe; Rave Columbian Suarez to follow that.


----------



## FullBloomCoffee

Hey guys,

following on from my visit to Rave, they have kindly offered a 10% discount for followers of my blog, valid until the 11/05/15

hope this helps some of you

http://beanabout.co.uk/2015/04/27/rave-coffee-roasters/


----------



## coffeechap

nice little bonus discount for the rave loyal on here


----------



## DoubleShot

BeanAbout said:


> my blog
> 
> http://beanabout.co.uk/2015/04/27/rave-coffee-roasters/


This is the first blog I've ever signed up for...yay!


----------



## Tewdric

Excellent blog! Well done for negotiating the discount - I've just ordered 6 bags of beans!


----------



## Dallah

Any suggestions for a SO espresso from Rave?


----------



## Mrboots2u

ridland said:


> Any suggestions for a SO espresso from Rave?


Taste preference?

http://ravecoffee.co.uk/collections/single-origin-coffee/products/guatemalan-la-florida


----------



## Dallah

Probably looking to try something different than my usual preference for dark chocolate tastes. Something fruity to challenge me.


----------



## Dallah

I think I'm going to try this: Nicaragua Finca El Bosque

http://ravecoffee.co.uk/collections/special-selection/products/nicaragua-finca-el-bosque-micro-lot


----------



## DoubleShot

ridland said:


> I think I'm going to try this: Nicaragua Finca El Bosque
> 
> http://ravecoffee.co.uk/collections/special-selection/products/nicaragua-finca-el-bosque-micro-lot


Something fruity to challenge you.

You'll probably find what you're looking for in the above then. I ordered that based on lots of positive comments from others but out of the three beans I ordered from Rave last month, that's the one I liked least. Other two were Colombian Suarez and Mocha Java.

Your mileage may vary...


----------



## chyobrian

Mrboots2u said:


> Members are better of ordering from rave direct for fresh beans Amazon stock rave wares but there is no guarantee these will be roaster fresh to order, as amazon will keep a stock in their warehouse for their same day prime customers. As long as amazon meet use by or best before dates they are doing nothing " wrong " So order direct from Rave get tasty beans ... With Jampit being uber popular, its lead onto people asking about other blends and SO from Rave. Theres been quite a bit of discussion on various threads so Id though I would start somewhere where we relate what we have tried for reference. Ive tried fudge and fudge berry , both for espresso only , in milk drinks. Fudge in a flat white , with whole milk delightful and rich . I let it rest 6 days before use. Would have again. Fudge and Berry , lovely aroma with a fruit on opening, smelt like summer, little bit sour in milk for me, but i put that down to me palate rather than any shortfall in the blend , but Im glad i tried it .


 I'm trying their decaff at the mo, not a huge fan, it's a bit bright


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Have you tried grinding it really fine? From an 18g dose I've found best results extracting 38-40g.


----------



## coffeechap

chyobrian said:


> I'm trying their decaff at the mo, not a huge fan, it's a bit bright


how long post roast is it, as it sounds like you have not let it rest long enough.


----------



## gingerneil

BeanAbout said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> following on from my visit to Rave, they have kindly offered a 10% discount for followers of my blog, valid until the 11/05/15
> 
> hope this helps some of you
> 
> http://beanabout.co.uk/2015/04/27/rave-coffee-roasters/


Ordered this morning - but didn't see this until too late! Grr.


----------



## gingerneil

coffeechap said:


> how long post roast is it, as it sounds like you have not let it rest long enough.


I really like their decaff. I tend to order 1kg of that, and 2x 350g or 250g bags to get me over the £25 for free delivery. My Mrs is a decaff drinker, and tend to go decaff at work - so that's the workhorse for us.

It certainly gets better a week or so after roasting though - so I have to order when I've got about 300g of the old 1kg left!


----------



## FullBloomCoffee

DoubleShot said:


> This is the first blog I've ever signed up for...yay!


great! hope you enjoy











Tewdric said:


> Excellent blog! Well done for negotiating the discount - I've just ordered 6 bags of beans!


Thank you, that means a lot! and glad you've found the discount worthwhile.

I will be ordering some myself shortly


----------



## greenm

Tried the Wahroonga Blend this evening had a very nice 32sec double espresso at around 92 degrees, lovely fruity finish, sweet with terrific mouthfeel would thoroughly recommend this bean. Dialed it straight in as well so must be an easy bean to get right!!


----------



## froggystyle

20% off till 15th on roasted coffee.

Although some restrictions apply, not sure what they are though.

Via Twitter!


----------



## Heligan

froggystyle said:


> 20% off till 15th on roasted coffee.
> 
> Although some restrictions apply, not sure what they are though.
> 
> Via Twitter!


Just had the email. Offer is on all roasted coffee, so not greens, brewed equipment, subscriptions etc. Prices are reduced on the website, no code needed.

I was planning to put an order in last night, so glad I didn't get round to it!


----------



## SimonB

Not sure what changed but the last batch of Italian job I ordered tasted amazing, the one I just finished off also required me to really tighten up my grind but the other beans seem normal.

Probably a difference on my end but a bit strange.


----------



## domjon1

ridland said:


> I think I'm going to try this: Nicaragua Finca El Bosque
> 
> http://ravecoffee.co.uk/collections/special-selection/products/nicaragua-finca-el-bosque-micro-lot


This is one of my favourite beans of the year, into my 3rd kg of it now. Sensational as aeropress imo


----------



## Neil294

Was just looking around for some new beans and have opted for a kilo of the Italian to see what Rave is all about.


----------



## Spazbarista

Not the best one to try to be honest.

Italian Job is an excellent go at emulating the sorts of espresso you get in Italy, but it isn't the most sophisticated or the best quality of their range. Their Single Origins are getting seriously good now that they have the throughput to hold lots of different greens in stock.


----------



## froggystyle

Bring back Fudge!!


----------



## Mr O

Same as.... I've had some very very good beans from Rave some that i will re order again in the future, but IJ won't be one of them....


----------



## Spazbarista

froggystyle said:


> Bring back Fudge!!


There might be some good news on that front. Harrar should be back in July after a couple of years of not being available and if I recall correctly it was an essential component of Fudge


----------



## froggystyle

Yeah they did say june/july when i asked the question.


----------



## Drewster

froggystyle said:


> Bring back Fudge!!


NOOOOOO!!!!!! MUST RESIST!!!!!! MUST RE-SIST!!!!!!

Phew that was close ;-)


----------



## froggystyle

Go on, get in the gutter, you know you want to.


----------



## Drewster

froggystyle said:


> Go on, get in the gutter, you know you want to.


In the gutter? Me!?

i am flattered that you think I could aim that high!!!


----------



## hotmetal

I'm currently enjoying their Divino Niño but that will soon be gone, so I've ordered a bag of Signature, Guatemala la Florida, Brasil Santa Rosalia and Nicaragua Finca El Bosque microlot. That should give me a few new experiences! With the offer this weekend that's less than £18 for a kilo of what is surely excellent beanage.


----------



## Mr O

hotmetal said:


> I'm currently enjoying their Divino Niño but that will soon be gone, so I've ordered a bag of Signature, Guatemala la Florida, Brasil Santa Rosalia and Nicaragua Finca El Bosque microlot. That should give me a few new experiences! With the offer this weekend that's less than £18 for a kilo of what is surely excellent beanage.


I really enjoyed this bean 'Guatemala la Florida' and it's one i will order again in the future....


----------



## teejay41

Mr O said:


> Same as.... I've had some very very good beans from Rave some that i will re order again in the future, but IJ won't be one of them....


What didn't you like about IJ? It's one of my favourite Rave offerings - but then again, I do make mainly lattes. Would that make a predictable difference, do you think?

Tony.


----------



## jlarkin

I hadn't tried rave before but they were on my list. The only criticism so far being that with 20% off its hard to also get the free shipping . 7 bags of coffee to take me over the limit, brilliant.


----------



## Mr O

teejay41 said:


> What didn't you like about IJ? It's one of my favourite Rave offerings - but then again, I do make mainly lattes. Would that make a predictable difference, do you think?
> 
> Tony.


it is a blend and contains Robusta = yak!! (I don't do milk so could be the difference)

I've enjoyed all the single origin beans from Rave


----------



## truegrace

I certainly wouldn't do IJ without milk, but for the price its not a bad bean in a latte.


----------



## Spazbarista

Interesting, because I think IJ makes a great espresso (if you like Italian style espresso) but if you dilute it in milk it shows up its weaknesses


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I prefer IJ without milk too.


----------



## glevum

Liking the Santa Rosalia & Jagong Village as espresso & with milk. Used to like IJ as espresso only, but had a rogue bag couple of years ago, have not touched it since.


----------



## truegrace

Maybe my IJ espresso experience was tainted as I was on the classic!


----------



## Spazbarista

Jagong is great.

I'm not sure if I've already said this but I've been planting a thought in Rob's head that he needs another killer blend on. I'm thinking something like Union Foundation or Coffee Compass Mahogany Hill and Valley. Something with a wave of roast but a really quality body of flavours underneath (like the aforementioned coffees)

In the meantime, he's given me 3 bags of Signature to try, +1, +2 and +3 degrees on the normal roast.


----------



## hotmetal

I like Union, Organic Natural Spirit and Foundation. Foundation is quite dark and treacly though. My local coffee shop in Windsor uses them as their house beans but last time I looked they weren't selling bags. I think Union sell through Waitrose/Ocado now, if you run out and don't want to wait for the post.

If Rob comes up with a new blend I'll definitely get some to try. I've liked all the beans I've had from Rave. Still haven't tried Italian Job yet. I like my doors on.


----------



## Grimley

hotmetal said:


> I think Union sell through Waitrose/Ocado now, if you run out and don't want to wait for the post.


 Ground coffee only. I asked one of their sales people at the London coffee festival a month or so ago & he said he didn't know if Waitrose were planning to stock their Beans.


----------



## hotmetal

Good to know. That will save me a wasted trip if I ever cock up my bean stocks!


----------



## Tewdric

Grimley said:


> Ground coffee only. I asked one of their sales people at the London coffee festival a month or so ago & he said he didn't know if Waitrose were planning to stock their Beans.


I really hope they do. They certainly used to.


----------



## Neil294

Sounds like a good excuse to try different beans as a contrast. Have been drinking a lot of Ozone and Notes recently as I can get it locally, but want to see what other options are open to me.



Spazbarista said:


> Not the best one to try to be honest.
> 
> Italian Job is an excellent go at emulating the sorts of espresso you get in Italy, but it isn't the most sophisticated or the best quality of their range. Their Single Origins are getting seriously good now that they have the throughput to hold lots of different greens in stock.


----------



## bronc

It's been awhile since I've last ordered from Rave. Anything you guys can recommend from their latest offerings?


----------



## Condyk

bronc said:


> It's been awhile since I've last ordered from Rave. Anything you guys can recommend from their latest offerings?


Ethiopian Yirgacheffe G1 Natural Dumerso

Nicaragua Finca El Bosque Natural Micro Lot


----------



## YerbaMate170

hotmetal said:


> I like Union, Organic Natural Spirit and Foundation. Foundation is quite dark and treacly though. My local coffee shop in Windsor uses them as their house beans but last time I looked they weren't selling bags. I think Union sell through Waitrose/Ocado now, if you run out and don't want to wait for the post.
> 
> If Rob comes up with a new blend I'll definitely get some to try. I've liked all the beans I've had from Rave. Still haven't tried Italian Job yet. *I like my doors on*.


Is that a figure of speech? I'm baffled.


----------



## hotmetal

YerbaMate170 said:


> Is that a figure of speech? I'm baffled.


Italian Job. The iconic film of the heist with the Minis starring Michael Caine. One of the most famous quotes is when the safe cracker uses explosive to open a safe and destroys it. Caine's character says "You're only supposed to blow the b***dy doors off!"


----------



## jlarkin

Still haven't tried Italian Job yet. *I like my doors on*.



YerbaMate170 said:


> Is that a figure of speech? I'm baffled.


Not a fan of films Yerba? It has to be a reference to the Italian Job (film), "you're only supposed to blow the bloody doors off..."

Darn if only I hadn't stopped to read some other posts before completing my reply, I wouldn't have been the second .


----------



## paul whu

Ethiopian Dumerso natural. My favourite Rave bean to date. In espresso I am tasting subtle raspberry and sweet cream with a gentle acidity. My recipe is 17g into 30g in 32 seconds. Lush. I would strongly recommend


----------



## destiny

Do we have any discount codes going with Rave?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

destiny said:


> Do we have any discount codes going with Rave?


If you go on the Rave webiste you should be prompted to sign up for their news letter. this in turn gives you a 20% off your next purchase.

The code is not red Xs. you will have to sign up for the code:secret:

Thanks for subscribing to our mailing list. You're now part of the RAVE and we'll keep you posted with all our latest news and offers. Here'sa tidy *20% discount* to be used on your first order made at *www.ravecoffee.co.uk*.Enter the promotion code XXXXXXXXXX at the checkout to redeem.

* *Small print*: code can only be used once by NEW customers ordering on our website. 20% discount *cannot* be used against subscription coffee or in conjunction with any other offers.


----------



## DoubleShot

Once subscribed to their newsletter, they often do a special on one type of beans per week (usually running Fri to Mon) discounting them by around 20%. Sometimes free delivery with no minimum spend (ongoing deal is spend over £25 for free delivery).

This is on top of their beans already being reasonably priced anyway.


----------



## Fevmeister

Rave are probably the cheapest 'up-to-standard' roaster you'll find

edit: I say cheap as its quantifiable, perhaps I mean best value which is of course from a qualitative perspective


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

I went mad and ordered 4 kilos so to make maximum use of my 20% discount







,, should arrive tomorrow or the day after


----------



## DoubleShot

That's you sorted for the next 6 months!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

spooky,, just worked it out,,, we consume 60 grams a day.

4000 / 60


----------



## Fevmeister

the number of the beast


----------



## DoubleShot

I got the 6 part right, days (66) rather than months though!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

DoubleShot said:


> I got the 6 part right, days (66) rather than months though!


Spooky eh !

I phoned Rave to ask how long the beans keep for. They said best after 5 days and 21 days after that,, but will keep for 6 months if stored in a cool cupboard.

Thought 2 months worth was the right amount for me.

Ive order a kilo of each Fudge blend, Indian monsooned malabar AA, Sumatra jagong village and Italian Job.

I'll keep the IJ until last as i dont mind that being the "stalest" out of them


----------



## Fevmeister

sumatra jagong = cherry to the power 3 + stewed fruit


----------



## DoubleShot

Interested to hear your feedback on Fudge as that sounds right up my street but did read quite a few comments not long ago whereby peeps who had tried it before seemed to think it tastes somewhat different this time around.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Fevmeister said:


> sumatra jagong = cherry to the power 3 + stewed fruit


This is the one im looking forward to the most. Gets some great reviews on the Rave website and sounds like I'll get on well with it.



DoubleShot said:


> Interested to hear your feedback on Fudge as that sounds right up my street but did read quite a few comments not long ago whereby peeps who had tried it before seemed to think it tastes somewhat different this time around.


Will do.

I haven't had it before though so cant compare it to previous. out of this order 3 i havent had before, only had the IJ once and that was a while ago so happy to give it another go

All of the beans ive ordered are medium/dark, so adventurous of me, but we know what we like and don't want to be disappointed


----------



## Fevmeister

far far too fruity for me but if its cherries and stewed fruits you're after than its bang on


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I liked these too.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

I dont usually drink espresso, preferring cappuccinos or lattes

All the tasting notes suggest cherries are the background with chocolate to the fore

What to expect in the cup

*Espresso*

Double Ristretto - Heavy Chocolate and Morello Cherries.

*Double Shot Flat White*

Big heavy milk chocolate that just keeps on going on the palate. Background cherry notes.

*Black Filter / Cupping*

Chocolate with a gentle cherry acidity.


----------



## Fevmeister

Perhaps it's my undeveloped palate but i only tasted cherry acidity all over

Could always be my shitty extraction but we'll never know!


----------



## Olliehulla

DoubleShot said:


> Interested to hear your feedback on Fudge as that sounds right up my street but did read quite a few comments not long ago whereby peeps who had tried it before seemed to think it tastes somewhat different this time around.


yep - fudge for me this time around was a dissapointment


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Olliehulla said:


> yep - fudge for me this time around was a dissapointment


----------



## hotmetal

I'm probably going to give the fudge a go shortly. I also never tried it before it was discontinued so will have nothing to compare it to. However I'm fairly sure Coffee Chap said that it had been tweaked again (Fudge 2.1?) and was up to scratch. I've never had a coffee from Rave that I didn't like (well, if I had to pick one maybe the MM).


----------



## johnealey

First batch we had of fudge this year, not having had any last year to compare with, was ok just nothing you would go nuts over.

However last lot bought not long after they went kilo size was way better, very nice indeed, sweet even in milk which is how it's best. Got another kilo since which is next up after the remaining 2 bags of LSOL.

yum

John


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Fudge was better in milk IMO. As I don't generally drink milk based drinks then it didn't really do it for me.

I DO like a lot of their other beans though. My first ever great shot was using beans from Rave.


----------



## hotmetal

That's one reason why it's on my list - I order fairly regularly from Rave and probably 80% of my coffees involve milk so could be a good choice. Enjoyed their Finca El Bosque and Divino Niño as espresso though.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Ive been given a tracking number for my consignment of beans.

This must be a new feature as im sure ive never had one before.

As always ive found their service level to be second to none


DateSigned by / LocationTracking event22.10.2015 07:34Ipswich DepotOut for delivery22.10.2015 06:23Ipswich DepotLoaded to vehicle for delivery22.10.2015 06:18Ipswich DepotReceived at delivery depot21.10.2015 23:12UK National Sort CtrReceived and processed21.10.2015 19:04Gloucester DepotForwarded for processing21.10.2015 17:25Gloucester DepotCollected from customer


----------



## destiny

I'm considering buying couple of kg to get free delivery... how long would a 1kg packet be usable for, if unopened and stored correctly?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

destiny said:


> I'm considering buying couple of kg to get free delivery... how long would a 1kg packet be usable for, if unopened and stored correctly?


I phoned them up only two days ago to ask this very question.

The knowledgeable lady who dealt with my inquiry stated they should rest for 5 days post roast and be at their optimum for 21 days after that.

They will be best before 6 months if stored in a cool dark cupboard.

But if in doubt, phone them


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I reckon the beans will be fine for up to 5-6 weeks. Under 4 weeks they'll be at their best. I get through a kilo in a month.

You can try freezing one of the bags. Not everyone agrees with it but I tend to decant them them into the small click lock Tupperware boxes that hold approx 80-100g. This way you can take out just a small amount of beans to defrost at a time.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Ive received a kilo of each Fudge blend, Indian monsooned malabar AA, Sumatra jagong village and Italian Job.

They're still degassing, will be ready tomorrow.

But an initial impression is the Italian Job is releasing way more gas than the other three,, the bag is swollen with gas and I helped release most upon its arrival.

The monsooned malabar AA must be a light bean weight wise because it looks like the bag contains more than the other 3 but weights the same.


----------



## otterolly

new to the forum and to Rave coffee, tried the fudge blend and have to say its one of the best tasting latte's or cappuccino's I've had.

Definitely recommended.

I have 1kg of signature blend to try next....hope its as good


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Great news.

I will be trying this sometime in the near future








To our dark roast preferring customers: we sincerely apologise for taking so long to develop this for you. It has been a labour of months of love, sweat and tears as we attempted to create a dark roast that wasn't roasty or full of charcoal notes. It had to have balance, big punchy flavours, gentle acidity and work well across all brewing methods.



We proudly present to you our Chatswood Blend; big strong and full of flavour, with notes of Cacao, dark chocolate and a gentle tangerine acidity. Now on sale throughout the weekend!
​


----------



## Dylan

Ooohhh, got some beans to work through at the mo, but this could well be next on my shopping list.


----------



## h1udd

thanks for the heads up .. I hadn't read the email as I dont need coffee ... but I am taking advantage of that.

Their pricing is back to front though ... normally when you buy more of something you get it for less ..... but in this case rather than buy 1kg of beans, its cheaper to by 4x250g of beans


----------



## johnealey

1 kilo=£11.20 ?

4x250g=£14.40

may well have spotted their mistake and corrected .

John


----------



## h1udd

nope .. no mistake .. it was me and my inability to use my stupid fat fingers ....... I made the mistake ... GAH .... haven't drunk enough today !


----------



## Eyedee

Chatswood blend seems right up my street, ordered a kilo, let's see if it lives up to the hype.

Ian


----------



## Fevmeister

Eyedee said:


> Chatswood blend seems right up my street, ordered a kilo, let's see if it lives up to the hype.
> 
> Ian


Can you give me your opinions when you get stuck into them please Ian


----------



## Eyedee

If other Rave beans are anything to go by, these will probably need up to 10 days rest to come to their best.

Ian


----------



## supbro

absolutely loving their Kenyan Thangaini AA right now


----------



## Roberts

supbro said:


> absolutely loving their Kenyan Thangaini AA right now


Can you please help me with some settings for espresso on this kenyan coffe?

What temp is ok and when is good to start using the coffee after the posting date...

Many thanks


----------



## supbro

Roberts said:


> Can you please help me with some settings for espresso on this kenyan coffe?
> 
> What temp is ok and when is good to start using the coffee after the posting date...
> 
> Many thanks


sorry mate, I can't afford espresso at home so I use a V60. I start brewing when I get the coffee usually {(I am impatient)


----------



## Roberts

No worries. Thanks and enjoy the coffee


----------



## johnealey

@ShortShots may be able to answer your question on resting time / recipe for the Kenyan

John


----------



## ShortShots

resting time for espresso 8-10 days and I'm doing it at 94, although its good at 93 as well. dont be afraid to head towards lungo with your recipe, it works well


----------



## Roberts

Thanks for the info i will do my best


----------



## h1udd

Eyedee said:


> Chatswood blend seems right up my street, ordered a kilo, let's see if it lives up to the hype.
> 
> Ian


Woah, 500g turned up this morning, I know I should wait a couple more days, but I couldn't wait

blooming marvellous, it's dark, it's rich, and no bitterness. Only pulled 1 shot, 12.5g to 32g from the la pavoni ... A little over extracted, as I need to tighten the grind, also tastes nicer as it cools, which is a first

liking this, could be my new favourite !!!!


----------



## ronsil

Chatswood must live with the best espresso blends Rave has ever produced.

Great full chocolate with a tangerine twist on the end.

Reminds me of a Jacobs Orange Club biscuit. Be sure to let it rest very well. Also as is my 'want' I tend to slightly under extract it when mixing with milk.

Another 'ACE' for Rave


----------



## froggystyle

Why did i read this!!!


----------



## Fevmeister

ronsil said:


> Chatswood must live with the best espresso blends Rave has ever produced.
> 
> Great full chocolate with a tangerine twist on the end.
> 
> Reminds me of a Jacobs Orange Club biscuit. Be sure to let it rest very well. Also as is my 'want' I tend to slightly under extract it when mixing with milk.
> 
> Another 'ACE' for Rave


When you say rest well, care to elaborate? what do rave suggest?


----------



## ronsil

Fevmeister said:


> When you say rest well, care to elaborate? what do rave suggest?


Never less than 10 days. Some of their beans continue to improve after 3 weeks.

Something to do with their roaster I believe.


----------



## h1udd

10 days ... I couldn't wait that long .. I'll need to start creating a coffee buffer so I start stacking them up


----------



## Dylan

My pattern is constantly

1. Realise I am running out of coffee and tell myself I need to order some more

2. Order is in the next few days when I actually remember to do so

3. Run out just after (or sometimes just before) the new coffee arrives

4. Open it early and 'enjoy' the improving flavors over the following week.


----------



## h1udd

Yeah, I still have 300g of fudge left, but I couldn't resist opening the chatswood. Glad I did though, its freaking awesom even this young


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

I cant wait to get some chatsworth, but have 3kg of beans to get through yet.

Your all making them sound so good, typical that ive ordered more beans in one go than ever before


----------



## jeebsy

Jumbo Ratty said:


> I cant wait to get some chatsworth, but have 3kg of beans to get through yet.
> 
> Your all making them sound so good, typical that ive ordered more beans in one go than ever before


Are you off the supermarket beans now?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

jeebsy said:


> Are you off the supermarket beans now?


Have been for a while now, thats not to say I wont ever have beans from a supermarket again.

I do believe in the future I will have some of my favourite LavAzza Crema E Aroma, just so I can re-appraise my appreciation as they are what I use to judge the merits of all other beans, my rule of thumb so to speak.


----------



## Jez H

Theses look good at a great price:

http://ravecoffee.co.uk/collections/daily-deals/products/rwanda-simbi

Shame I'm overstocked!


----------



## glevum

great deal. 1KG ordered.


----------



## Eyedee

My 1st try with Raves Indian Seethagundu, monster taste compared to this weeks dullards. I'm sure it will improve as it's only 5 days post roast but I was in desperation.

Ian


----------



## Condyk

Just bagged these:

1x Ethiopian Yirgacheffe G1 Natural Dumerso - 250g / Whole Bean for £6.50 each

2x Colombian Suarez - 250g / Whole Bean for £4.20 each

1x Rwanda Simbi - 1kg / Whole Bean for £11.60 each

Never had a bad Rwanda anywhere, but looks almost too good to be true. The Ethiopian I had last month and very good indeed so sticking with it. The Suarez reviews looked so good I just had to 'bite'! Will keep me going to Christmas ...


----------



## 2971

Just tried Chatswood for the first time. It's not rested properly but I can already tell that it's what I've been looking for to replace Jampit


----------



## Dylan

Just ordered some chatswood, looking forward to it after all the 'rave' reviews!


----------



## RazorliteX

Dylan said:


> Just ordered some chatswood, looking forward to it after all the 'rave' reviews!


Definitely my blend of the moment, nice kick!


----------



## Tewdric

I have 2 kg on the way too!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

I see RAVE won a couple of awards

















http://www.cotswoldsawards.co.uk/cotswolds-awards-2015-winners/?mc_cid=dd9f487175&mc_eid=cb90d5afcf


----------



## markf

first time trying rave... seems like all the posts recently have been about the chatswood, so that's what i ordered! looking forward to some great espressos


----------



## ronsil

Be sure to let it rest long enough before using.


----------



## hotmetal

Yes as Ron says, Rave beans often seem to be at their peak after 7-10 days. I'll be trying this Chatswood when I've got through the big pile of Finca El Bosque, Fudge, La Julia und Nuts n Plums that's currently resting in my cupboard!


----------



## markf

thanks for the tips guys.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Rave are promising some great deals this coming friday

We have been hard at work here in the roastery working out what we're going to do for Black Friday & Cyber Monday. Keep your eyes peeled on the website and our Twitter account (@ravecoffee) for updates. Not long to go!

*As promised, here is a sneak peek at what's coming this friday!* 












Papua New Guinea is Back and tasting as good as ever!
​


----------



## Tewdric

I cleaned out the grinder and loaded week old Chatswood today.

I've only had one espresso after dialling in but it was very pleasant indeed - first impressions very smooth and chocolatey with no hint of charcoal or burnt toast. I detected a very subtle hint of orange citrus on the finish and the best summary was like a Terry's plain chocolate orange but with much less orange!

While lacking the subtle fruit flavours of the best medium roasts this stuff is rich and super smooth and, I suspect, will become a mainstream classic.


----------



## glevum

Looks like a winner, not sure about the name though







. will try a kilo with next order


----------



## ShortShots

@glevum Our approach to blend nomenclature is limited I'm afraid. They are all (italian and signature/MJ aside) named after northern line train stations in Sydney, so hence all the abo names and chatswood, well, its chatswood haha


----------



## RazorliteX

India Seethargundu Estate - surprisingly dark with a chocolately undertone. Seems to work better as an espresso as whole milk seems to overpower it slightly.

I really do like this one and rate it just below Chatswood. I'm doing 18.5g with 40g yield.


----------



## froggystyle

This is what I like about rave, not afraid to dip into the indian market, not many will due to them being classed as below par.

Let the buyer decide I say!


----------



## Eyedee

RazorliteX said:


> India Seethargundu Estate - surprisingly dark with a chocolately undertone. Seems to work better as an espresso as whole milk seems to overpower it slightly.
> 
> I really do like this one and rate it just below Chatswood. I'm doing 18.5g with 40g yield.


I've just used 1kg of Seethargndu and now I'm on to Chatswood, I agree totally with your comments but must add that I think the Chatswood can also be easily overpowered with milk. For me they could have roasted it slightly darker.

Ian


----------



## Mrboots2u

Dear Green had that Indian last year - we super chocolate in milk . Had an Indian natural this year also from else where - funky and Ethiopian like . So Indian coffees are being picked up more and more where there is the quality


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

I like the sound of this one.










 We are pleased to announce that our seasonal blend HurRave! will be making a comeback this year. We are currently working on it daily to get just the right blend of spice, fruit and christmas cheer! Look out for it in our Black Friday Newsletter next week.


----------



## oursus

Jumbo Ratty said:


> I like the sound of this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are pleased to announce that our seasonal blend HurRave! will be making a comeback this year. We are currently working on it daily to get just the right blend of spice, fruit and christmas cheer! Look out for it in our Black Friday Newsletter next week.


Sounds like a contender!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

oursus said:


> Sounds like a contender!


my minds made up for my next order, 1kg of chatswood and 1kg of Hur*rave.*



*
*The only decision I'll have ahead is which one to start on first !


----------



## froggystyle

Check you out!

Took long enough to get you off those other beans!


----------



## oursus

Jumbo Ratty said:


> my minds made up for my next order, 1kg of chatswood and 1kg of Hur*rave.*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *The only decision I'll have ahead is which one to start on first !


How much you getting through a month?!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

oursus said:


> How much you getting through a month?!


give or take the odd gram either way 1.736kg in 31 days


----------



## oursus

I've been reining myself in at 1.495, I feel I have some latitude now...


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

but thats between two of us,, not my sole consumption


----------



## oursus

Jumbo Ratty said:


> but thats between two of us,, not my sole consumption


Crestfallen...

New grinder, wanting some lighter SOs to play with on account of that, already have a couple of blends for milk drinks, and now all this talk of chocolatey goodness coming out of Asia/PNG...

Going to be like a ferret on speed this month, I can see it.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

oursus said:


> .
> 
> Going to be like a ferret on speed this month, I can see it.


I dont like the sound of that,, I prefer to feel like a hibernating tortoise on vicodin come bedtime myself


----------



## oursus

Jumbo Ratty said:


> I dont like the sound of that,, I prefer to feel like a hibernating tortoise on vicodin come bedtime myself


I hear you on that, personally having spent a portion of the weekend behaving like a Lemur on magic mushrooms, and the morning talking to a bunch of camels on pissy pills, no doubt I shall be retreating into my shell later on... For now I am basking in a series of 30 minute coffee induced daydreams that I like Mondays


----------



## markf

Hey guys, I have some new rave beans coming in the next few days.

I have a quick noob question regarding storage a resting

People have been commenting that I should let the beans rest for 5-10 days before consuming them.

Does this mean:

1. Leave them in the bag they arrived in; or

2. Open the pack and put them in a bag with a degassing valve (what is degassing anyway?)


----------



## GCGlasgow

markf said:


> Hey guys, I have some new rave beans coming in the next few days.
> 
> I have a quick noob question regarding storage a resting
> 
> People have been commenting that I should let the beans rest for 5-10 days before consuming them.
> 
> Does this mean:
> 
> 1. Leave them in the bag they arrived in; or
> 
> 2. Open the pack and put them in a bag with a degassing valve (what is degassing anyway?)


Leave in bag...it has a valve on it.


----------



## jlarkin

They're letting out Co2 after roasting and it takes a variable amount of time and a varying amount depending on the bean and roast. Theory is something like when you introduce hot water it kicks up a notch and means the water, in the case of espresso, doesn't saturate the coffee grounds evenly because gas is stopping it from working at it otherwise would.

Some people use them straight away most seem to wait at least 5 days. Leave it in the bag is generally your best bet


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

markf said:


> Hey guys, I have some new rave beans coming in the next few days.
> 
> I have a quick noob question regarding storage a resting
> 
> People have been commenting that I should let the beans rest for 5-10 days before consuming them.
> 
> Does this mean:
> 
> 1. Leave them in the bag they arrived in; or
> 
> 2. Open the pack and put them in a bag with a degassing valve (what is degassing anyway?)


5 days is the suggested de gassing period. I phoned them and asked.

I found they get a little better as the days \ weeks go by, but thats just my personal experience.

Leave them in the bag. ive also got into the habit of squeezing the bag to get the gas out, no science behind this, but depending on the bean some bags can really balloon up.


----------



## Fevmeister

the new single origin decaf bean sounds pretty darn good, shame they've taken the goodness out of it though









http://ravecoffee.co.uk/collections/decaf/products/brazil-santa-lucia-co2-sparkling-water-decaf


----------



## markf

Thanks for all the tips guys


----------



## NickdeBug

Rave Black Friday offer - 20% off all roasted coffee until Tuesday


----------



## nufc1

Just got this e-mail too. Brilliant offer on already reasonably priced, good quality coffee!


----------



## Grimley

More's the pity, (me) I've still got another 2 bags of Smokey barn to get through so no buying any this year. I did last year though, I bought 2x 350G Colombian Suarez, enjoyed it very much.


----------



## Tewdric

Oooh!


----------



## supbro

I fancied a change so I went for their Chatswood blend (even though I don't do espresso). Need to tighten up my grind but it was a pretty nice cup (via V60) with the chocolate notes definitely coming through. Maybe it's worth not me writing off blends for brewed coffee just yet. I've never really tried specialty coffee that's roasted dark(er) - is it always that easy to grind? Usually I get a workout with my Hario Mini Mill...


----------



## ShortShots

I'm not a huge fan of dark roasts myself but I actually prefer chatswood brewed over espresso, one of the only blends I can say that about!


----------



## johnealey

Just come back from Rave, a quick call in whilst on way back from Reading.

Lovely double ristretto of Kenyan Thangaini AA from Donovan led to a Kilo purchase of that one ( special request which they very kindly agreed to) plus a kilo of Brasil Fazenda Londrina and a kilo of Honduras Finca Altos de Erapuca ( and a v60 01 / papers as a present, rude not to).

Thats most of Christmas week sorted 

John


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

Am I missing something obvious. Looking to get my Dad a Rave subscription (filter grind) and the 6 month subscription is £38 but a monthly subscription is £4.50/month so if I ran that for 6 months it would total £27, £11 cheaper. I must be missing something obvious?


----------



## oursus

Hairy_Hogg said:


> Am I missing something obvious. Looking to get my Dad a Rave subscription (filter grind) and the 6 month subscription is £38 but a monthly subscription is £4.50/month so if I ran that for 6 months it would total £27, £11 cheaper. I must be missing something obvious?


Shipping&tax, the monthly price is without...


----------



## johnealey

Hi Hairy

+ tax and shipping appears to be the difference, maybe

john


----------



## oursus

I assume they do it that way as they are taking a punt on possible shipping/tax increases on a finite subscription, but can't do that on an indefinite one...


----------



## yardbent

not seen it mentioned so far

FUDGE IS BACK..!!...................


----------



## Drewster

yardbent said:


> not seen it mentioned so far
> 
> FUDGE IS BACK..!!...................


Oh sorry.... I didn't know that was news!

I popped into Rave a few days ago to pick up some Xmas supplies - which included some Fudge...... If I'd known it had been "missing" I would have mentioned it


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

yardbent said:


> not seen it mentioned so far
> 
> FUDGE IS BACK..!!...................


Did it ever go? Had a kilo delivered pre xmas as my wife loves it in a latte


----------



## yardbent

Hairy_Hogg said:


> Did it ever go? Had a kilo delivered pre xmas as my wife loves it in a latte


oh well

i did a big order last month and didnt see it (missed it) on the website.................









just ordered 2 x 350 bags...


----------



## YerbaMate170

Is this a new, new fudge or still the "old, new" one which people were saying wasn't as good as the original?


----------



## Andy__C

I only have tried the more recent fudge, purchased end of Nov. Even though it was not that fudgey as per reports of people who have experienced both editions, I thought it was absolutely lovely.

I am working my way through a kilo of something else now and its no-where near as nice.... I'll have to re-order fudge soon I think.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

heres a thing.

I had Italian Job before a few times, first time thought it was OK but considering the price that gave it extra points for me.

Second time didnt like it nearly as much, thought id never order it again.

When ordering my last batch of Rave I decided to get another bag of it,and seeing as I was getting 20% off went for it.

Opened it the other day, it was roasted 21.10.2015 This bag is FAR superior to the other times ive had it.

Now I dont know whether this is because the other times ive had it I opened it soon after the 5 day suggested degassing period or they have just used different beans for this blend due to availability?

I rate these above signature blend, fudge & mocha java


----------



## StuartS

I've been using (solely) Italian Job since january and found it to be pretty consistent. occasional espressos are okay but i normally drink as flat white. I suspect that given the price, it will be prone to variation in the blend - it's just that my equipment can't get all the flavours out, hence my comment about it being consistent.

I start a bag about a week after roasting if i time the delivery right. My last two deliveries have been 2 x1kg bags and each one is lasting about 3 weeks so the end of the second bag is 7 weeks after roasting and still tastes fine.


----------



## froggystyle

10% off with code NEWYEARSRAVE

Think, its only valid for orders placed over the next three days though...


----------



## NickdeBug

Dropped in to say hi in the pouring rain yesterday. Had a cup of tasty and came home with some Yirg Dumerso and some Chatswood as we have a fan of the dark side visiting for the weekend.

If you have never ordere from Rave before then sign up for their newsletter and get 20% off your first order. Rave prices are already very competitive so this makes it a bargain!


----------



## jonbutler88

I just signed up for their subscription today based on the good reviews their coffee is getting on this thread. They're also pretty reasonably priced when compared to Pact / Cafedirect (kopi).

Now time to make sure I nail down my aeropress routine to make sure I get the most out of them when they arrive in the new year!


----------



## NickdeBug

Just supping on a cup of Rave's Ethiopian G1 Natural Dumerso and I have to say "wow"!

I've had it before but for some reason it is just singing today.

Brewed using Brazen - 92C with 1m30s pre-soak (using Kalita filters)

Grinder - Feldgrind set to 1.7

Dose - 55g in 1l

Roasted 30th Dec by the way

So much fruit!


----------



## h1udd

@NickdeBug how odd about 15 mins ago I just posted saying how much I hate Rave's Ethiopian G1 Natural Dumerso ... even the smell of the beans in the bag mags me feel slightly ill

Tell me; would you say there was a funkiness to it ? ... and if not, what is funkiness. I get smell of olives/samonella food poisoning from it, that I dont like, is this "funk" that people talk about


----------



## coffeechap

h1udd said:


> @NickdeBug how odd about 15 mins ago I just posted saying how much I hate Rave's Ethiopian G1 Natural Dumerso ... even the smell of the beans in the bag mags me feel slightly ill
> 
> Tell me; would you say there was a funkiness to it ? ... and if not, what is funkiness. I get smell of olives/samonella food poisoning from it, that I dont like, is this "funk" that people talk about


stick to the dark stuff


----------



## Mrboots2u

h1udd said:


> @NickdeBug how odd about 15 mins ago I just posted saying how much I hate Rave's Ethiopian G1 Natural Dumerso ... even the smell of the beans in the bag mags me feel slightly ill
> 
> Tell me; would you say there was a funkiness to it ? ... and if not, what is funkiness. I get smell of olives/samonella food poisoning from it, that I dont like, is this "funk" that people talk about


Have you brewed it ? Made espresso with it ? What does it taste of ? People smell things different ways ( take recent fish smelling dark roasted Beans ) . Hate is a strong word to describe how a coffee taste that someone had s taken time and care to grow and then roast .

If you feel you are past the point of no return them offer it up as a pay it forward and don't order a natural again would be my advice


----------



## Asgross

Have you thought about contacting rave?

When I didn't like one of their beans, my first reaction was to email them

I was very encouraged by their response


----------



## h1udd

@Mrboots2u .. Espresso and brewed. With brewed I get a sticky orange, kind of like marmalade but with that linger of funkiness, as an espresso I can't get any notable flavours as I find the "funk" so overwhelming.

And as for hating it, I mean no disrespect to the farmers and the processors and the Lorry driver that took it down the mountain or Rave for roasting it ... I mearly hate the final product, and it is a hate, the smell makes me gag ... That isn't a dislike, I do honestly hate gagging when I smell food.

My post was to find out why I hate it .. As it turns out it would seem that I have discovered funk and "natural processing" ... My next thing to do is order other beans described as funky or naturally processed to see if I have this reaction to all of them or just this bean / varietal / farm / roast


----------



## h1udd

Asgross said:


> Have you thought about contacting rave?
> 
> When I didn't like one of their beans, my first reaction was to email them
> 
> I was very encouraged by their response


Yes I have done, and asked what they have that is similar to do a comparison against


----------



## h1udd

coffeechap said:


> stick to the dark stuff


But then how would I discover gems like shakiso


----------



## YerbaMate170

I was underwhelmed by the Dumerso at first but it definitely gets better after 5-7 days, quite enjoying it as brewed... Though it's not as good as the Nicaraguan(?) natural I had from them a few weeks ago (I think they have two naturals from Nicaragua, the one I'm talking about is not the "Argentina" named one but the other) - one of the best coffees I've had.


----------



## coffeechap

YerbaMate170 said:


> I was underwhelmed by the Dumerso at first but it definitely gets better after 5-7 days, quite enjoying it as brewed... Though it's not as good as the Nicaraguan(?) natural I had from them a few weeks ago (I think they have two naturals from Nicaragua, the one I'm talking about is not the "Argentina" named one but the other) - one of the best coffees I've had.


that will be the el bosque


----------



## ShortShots

I'm afraid the el bosque is no more. We have three different exclusive finca argentina lots, currently working through lot #1946, @h1udd I've replied to your email:good:


----------



## hotmetal

Hahaha I probably had way more than my fair share of the Finca El Bosque microlot. I think i have one bag of it which is lined up for when the Rwanda Simbi is gone. Am enjoying that too.


----------



## Drewster

NickdeBug said:


> Just supping on a cup of Rave's Ethiopian G1 Natural Dumerso and I have to say "wow"!
> 
> I've had it before but for some reason it is just singing today.
> 
> Brewed using Brazen - 92C with 1m30s pre-soak (using Kalita filters)
> 
> Grinder - Feldgrind set to 1.7
> 
> Dose - 55g in 1l
> 
> Roasted 30th Dec by the way
> 
> So much fruit!





h1udd said:


> @NickdeBug how odd about 15 mins ago I just posted saying how much I hate Rave's Ethiopian G1 Natural Dumerso ... even the smell of the beans in the bag mags me feel slightly ill
> 
> Tell me; would you say there was a funkiness to it ? ... and if not, what is funkiness. I get smell of olives/samonella food poisoning from it, that I dont like, is this "funk" that people talk about


Just realised that this is the bean that I have been happily quaffing since Xmas.

I popped into Rave just before and picked up a bag of Fudge (for visitors who like that sort of thing) and some "What have you got nice for both V60 and espresso/flat white?"......

They bagged me up a Kilo and off I went.

I must say I am very much in the middle of the two opinions (closer to Nick - as I like it).

I wouldn't give it a WOW but it has been very reliable and steady particularly "easy" as a flat white.

V60s have been steady as well.

@h1udd Did you sort it out with Rave? Was it just a dodgy bag?


----------



## h1udd

hello









been talking to rave and they took the batch number to check if it was a dodgy batch, not heard back from them yet, but I dont believe it is a bad batch, I just think I really dislike the bean ... I made my missus sniff the beans the other night (heh heh) ... she said it smelt like coffee, no really smell it, yeah, its coffee. She cant smell anything that I can, I am pretty sure I am one of the 1% of people that have a serious reaction to the "funk"

anyway, Rave gave me some suggestions to what to try next and are going to send me some samples .... got to love Rave !!!!


----------



## h1udd

whoop. Massive thumbs up to Rave ... postie turned up this morning with a couple of samples from Rave and a new bag of the scary dumerso.

The DSOL will have to wait whilst I try these samples. 1x nicaragua finca la argentina and 1x costa rica peril negra - both naturals to figure out if its a Natural thing I dont like OR something in the taste descriptors. Only tried the Nicaraguan so far and the funk is so much turned down and smooth compared to the eithiopian .. its more Jamiroquai than James Brown .. I like it though and can definitely get the nougat sweetness out of it. However there is still a funk to it that I find slightly off putting . BUT .. infact DOUBLE BUTTS ! .. its a taste that I can see myself coming to like over time ... like olives, I still have off days where I cant tolerate the smell of an olive, but other days where I crave them.

It would seem it is Funk that I dont like and that the Ethiopian was just too intense, a little smooth evening funk in a coffee is acceptable, but the eithiopian was just too much. That said I am yet to open the new bag ... perhaps this batch is smoother ?

Thanks Rave and Brooke @ShortShots


----------



## hotmetal

h1udd said:


> the funk is so much turned down and smooth compared to the eithiopian .. its more Jamiroquai than James Brown!
> 
> .. its a taste that I can see myself coming to like over time ... like olives, I still have off days where I cant tolerate the smell of an olive, but other days where I crave them.


More Jamiroquai than James Brown bwahaha brilliant! You should have that as your signature from now on!

Get on up, like a spresso m'chine!

Looks like you gotta brand new bag (or 3).

I know what you mean about funk and the olive thing is a good analogy. I'm the same with olives and the first time I had a funky natural I was like 'hmm' but now I like it. Am half way through a bag of the aforementioned Dumerso myself and loving it. Always top service from the Rave guys.


----------



## Tigermad

Going to try rave later this week. Have been very happy with coffee compass but thought I would give rave a go this time. I did like mahogany jampit and Brighton lanes best. But now since my taste buds have got accustomed to a little lighter roasts I now find mahogany jampit a little to dark and bitter. What do people recommend, mainly long blacks in the morning and espressos at night, with the odd latte at weekends.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

im on *Rwanda Simbi* for a few days now.

Thought id give it a try preferring medium\dark roast normally but have tried almost all of those that Rave have to offer.

Not really liking it that much,, dont dislike it,, just have had much better from Rave but take into account these are light to medium roast its just confirmed my liking of a darker roast but thought id visit a lighter roast incase my tastes had changes,, they havent.


----------



## Jacko112

I'm going to order the Taster Pack later this month (for the discount code!) once I've got through my Redtail - am tempted by the fudge blend too though for the missus. Thought by opting for the Taster pack I'd see which one I preferred for the future.


----------



## ShortShots

Just a heads up, we've updated fudge with new crop coffee...welcome all feedback


----------



## Tigermad

ShortShots said:


> Just a heads up, we've updated fudge with new crop coffee...welcome all feedback


Cheers. Ordered my first rave coffee yesterday and added this to try.


----------



## Andy__C

Interesting. I'm on my 2nd Kilo of fudge, ordered just before Christmas and I'm not finding this as creamy and caremelly as the first, which I ordered in October (and really enjoyed).... struggling to get the best out of it. What is different with the new crop?

The scary Ethiopian dumerso however I am finding absolutely astounding, enjoying it so much! Almost exclusively as pourover in the Kalita Wave, but I'm certainly going to be ordering this again. @ShortShots, please let us know when this is nearing end of stock!


----------



## ShortShots

Hi Andy, as a seasonal blend it is want to change here and there as crops and demand dictate. As of yesterday all fudge going out will be the new crop blend. Glad you like the Dumerso, probably about a month left on that before I swap it out! As per the newsletter though, two more Ethiopian G1 naturals are incoming.


----------



## simontc

Will be getting back on your ravry goodness soon; been too long since I've ordered from you!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

h1udd said:


> its more Jamiroquai than James Brown .


Rave like that and are quoting it,, fame eh !

15% OFF ALL OUR ROASTED COFFEE THIS WEEKEND*

USE CODE: BIGRAVE15


----------



## ShortShots

I couldn't resist, it fit perfectly...


----------



## simontc

Damn... Im saturated with coffee atm but really want that dumerso before it ends..... Gahhhh!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

same here,, i really fancy some of that heavy funk james brown dumerso before they're all gone but have too much beans in store,, if i drink any more coffee id be shaking like a shitting dog


----------



## MarkT

If I buy more coffee I'm gonna have to move into the shed. lol.


----------



## NickdeBug

Try having more friends and family round for coffee.

Believe me, you will be sitting there wondering what happened to all the beans that you thought you had!


----------



## MarkT

lol yeah will have to do that more often. Although my inlaws do help me with the coffee consumption. so some days I go through about 100g + coffee a day. I'm day off today so having a me time for acouple of hours whilst the little one goes to play group with my mother in law.


----------



## NickdeBug

What do you think is an acceptable age to start kids on espresso?


----------



## h1udd

as soon as their lack of energy gets annoying ... my 4y/o won't drink coffee or tea, but when she is flagging, getting p1ssy with me, starts calling me a "bum bum" and sulking like a teenager .. I break out the can of coke, Nothing like a bit of caffeine to sort out the hour before bed


----------



## MarkT

and then she will be awake all night. lol. mine's 2 and she already have enough energy without caffeine, so if I give her more caffeine I won't be able to sleep at all.


----------



## h1udd

ShortShots said:


> I couldn't resist, it fit perfectly...


Yay, I am famous at last







.... you are more than welcome to it, consider it payment for the funky samples you sent me, it really helped


----------



## h1udd

MarkT said:


> and then she will be awake all night. lol. mine's 2 and she already have enough energy without caffeine, so if I give her more caffeine I won't be able to sleep at all.


yeah you need to time it and dose perfectly so it wears off during bath time .... it also helps to keep her away from the sofa as a diruetic it goes straight through her


----------



## hotmetal

h1udd said:


> Yay, I am famous at last
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... you are more than welcome to it, consider it payment for the funky samples you sent me, it really helped


Fame and notoriety! All I need now is Has Bean to pilfer my 'um bongo' wisecrack for their DRC offering and I'll be joining you in the hall of, er, fame (something like that anyway).


----------



## MarkT

h1udd said:


> yeah you need to time it and dose perfectly so it wears off during bath time .... it also helps to keep her away from the sofa as a diruetic it goes straight through her


I'm lucky that we still not got to the potty training stage yet. lol.


----------



## hotmetal

How are we discussing toddler wee on the Rave thread? ?


----------



## ShortShots

yeah where are the mods now?


----------



## amalgam786

Hi all!

Any more thoughts on the new Fudge blend?


----------



## shinsplint

Can't comment on the new Fudge blend, but as part of a large order over Christmas I tried Fudge blend. Opened it a week ago, so its had about 5 weeks, and although I havent got the grind spot on yet, I really don't like what i've got from it so far. I'm also getting a strange finish to the coffee. If I make an Americano type drink, I can see a strange syrup-like finish to the coffee, which I can only describe as though i've dipped half a pack of biscuits in it... which I havent lol.


----------



## markf

After trying 4 different rave beans, I think I can finally say with confidence that I have converted to the lighter side of life!

Fav so far from Rave are the Ethiopian G1 Dumerso and the Ethiopian Liya Guji


----------



## Andy__C

shinsplint said:


> Can't comment on the new Fudge blend, but as part of a large order over Christmas I tried Fudge blend. Opened it a week ago, so its had about 5 weeks, and although I havent got the grind spot on yet, I really don't like what i've got from it so far.


I'm kinda with you on this. I'm struggling to get the best from a batch of fudge I had in Dec. I'm not displeased with it may I add, but I'm not getting that nice creamy-sweet fudge caramel either. I get it when I open the jar, the smell, but I'm not having luck in espresso-milk based or any brew in carrying that smell through to the drink.

Its not a bad coffee at all, completely drinkable.... but not the "oh, whats that?" that I've had before. I've left it off my most recent Rave order and gone all unwashed for the full selection of beans.


----------



## Jacko112

Yeah I kinda agree. It's good as a milk based drink but as others have said I'm not getting the 'fudge' element that I was expecting. Are there any others from Rave that work particularly well with milk?

About to dive into their Signature blend and/or Italian Job for the first time - wasn't a great fan of the Chatswood blend. Bit too harsh for my tastes.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Jacko112 said:


> Are there any others from Rave that work particularly well with milk?
> 
> .


Ive had the italian job and signature blend and am currently on chatwood.

Id say give Indian monsooned malabar AA try. Went really well with milk for me, its one my favourites so far along with Sumatra Jagong Village


----------



## Kyle T

Just made my first ever Rave Coffee order as I have finally got my other coffee's out of the way. I went for their signature blend, fudge blend and Italian blend. 250g of each whole beans with my 20% discount. Excited to try the beans!

Btw has anyone here tried the new year blend?


----------



## shinsplint

Dug out my kilo of Chatswood blend from the freezer, which has been in there since late December. I've moved on to this from the Fudge that I mentioned in my last post.

I have to say, even my first attempt (leaving the grind setting as it was), this is good stuff ! Can definitely relate to the chocolate description. As others have said, it is smooth and not bitter at all like some dark roasts. Quite happy that I have a kilo to get through


----------



## Andy__C

Good to hear. Chatswood is next on my list from Rave once I get through the current Fudge/Dumerso/Konga order.

As a feedback, I started the Ethiopian Yirgacheffe G1 Konga today, done in the Kalita Wave 32g - 600ml (making for 2), in 4 mins... guessed the grind and it came out absolutely lovely.... I need to get into this a bit more but its as interesting on the first cup as the funky/scary Dumerso.

You certainly do get the red fruit, almost sweet tea whiff and taste, especially as the cup cools.

These naturals are making me look forward to the pour-over more than an espresso based drink in the days. Maybe because they are new to me and such an interesting and easily reachable taste.


----------



## MeetPierre

Would love to try some Rave roasts. sounds so good.


----------



## Olliehulla

Kyle T said:


> Btw has anyone here tried the new year blend?


I had some at Christmas when it was HuRave for the Holidays ! - Nice with a little edge of spice coming through. I'm getting some more as the Mrs liked it too.

I shall also be getting more Chatswood when my Fudge is finished as for me it's right up my street !!


----------



## Jay605

Twice recently I ordered some beans from Rave but wanted them quickly so took advantage of Amazon prime next day delivery. The first time was in December to make sure I had them before Christmas. These were roasted 4 weeks earlier. The second time was a week or so ago after finally taking the plunge and getting a Sage DTP but didn't want to christen it with supermarket beans. These were roasted 10 weeks earlier!

In hindsite maybe a small bag from the supermarket would have been better while I waited for some to be sent directly from Rave. Obviously these are the first beans to be used with the new machine and it seems reasonable but I ground some for a french press at work and it is pretty disgusting.

Any thoughts on using beans this old?

Would the Sage cope better with these than a French press? Are some brewing methods a bit more tolerant with older beans (I also make pour over)?

I am hoping my next fresh batch of beans will be significantly better. Looking forward to trying some of the beans recommended here.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Jay605 said:


> Twice recently I ordered some beans from Rave but wanted them quickly so took advantage of Amazon prime next day delivery. The first time These were roasted 4 weeks earlier.
> 
> The second time was a week or so ago These were roasted 10 weeks earlier!
> 
> In hindsite maybe a small bag from the supermarket would have been better while I waited for some to be sent directly from Rave. Obviously these are the first beans to be used with the new machine and it seems reasonable but I ground some for a french press at work and it is pretty disgusting.
> 
> Any thoughts on using beans this old?


I thought Rave stated a best before of 3 months, but ive just looked on a bag I have and unless im reading it wrong (its not printed that clearly) it seems to be 6 months

You dont mention which beans they where from Rave, id be interested to know which blend or single origin you found pretty disgusting.

you mention about wanting the beans delivered quickly, in my experience Rave are super prompt, usually get them within 2 days of ordering if I place my order in the AM,,, perhaps plan ahead more.

I often order in bulk to take Rave up on the offer of free posting and with recent deals they have offered, like 20% off i have ended up with more than I can get through in 3 months : I have had no problem what so ever with the beans I have kept untill last and are past the 3 month stage,, in fact I may even like them more.

I dont put them in the freezer or fridge, preferring to simply keep them in the larder in the bags they came in.

I have experimented with freezing, double bagging, tupperware and putting them in the fridge and have come to my own conclusion that they taste better to me stored that way.

I have no idea how amazon would store the beans they have in their depots, and wouldnt dream of buying Rave beans from amazon instead of from Rave


----------



## Jay605

This latest bag is 'Italian Job' which seems OK with the Sage for milk based drinks. Just tasted sour when using a french press.

Definitely plan ahead better next time. First time was just before Christmas and Prime was guaranteed delivery. Second time too impatient with the arrival of the new machine!

Interesting to hear you bulk buy and find no problem with this. I figured this may not be a good idea but I suppose you need to try it to find out as you have done.

Prime is great generally for delivery but not if you want fresh beans!

Maybe try some Chatswood next?


----------



## ronsil

Chatswood is very good.


----------



## mooky83

I have tried the Signature blend & Italian blend from Rave. My favourite so far is the Italian blend, it hits the spot every time!

Just ordered some more Italian blend & some Fudge. However, i'm wondering if i've wasted the opportunity to try Chatswood. Theres always next time & Fudge might be up my street, we shall see.


----------



## yardbent

ronsil said:


> Chatswood is very good.


+1

just finished my second 250g bag - perfect

defo ordering more


----------



## oursus

Not tried the chatswood yet, just enjoying what's left of my Dumerso. How does the chatswood compare to Sig & Italian Job?


----------



## h1udd

smoother, nicer .. a darker roast, but you dont get any wood, tobacco taste of it being over roasted ..... personally its the best thing to have come out of Rave ... its in my list of top 2 coffees


----------



## Riz

All this talk of rave has forced me to order a taster pack. Looking forward to getting stuck in


----------



## oursus

h1udd said:


> smoother, nicer .. a darker roast, but you dont get any wood, tobacco taste of it being over roasted ..... personally its the best thing to have come out of Rave ... its in my list of top 2 coffees


Nice one, just for a frame of reference, are you more a fan of darker, lighter, or medium roasts normally?


----------



## h1udd

I would say normally darker roasts .... BUT as I am learning to make better and better espresso, my tastes are changing and I am getting lighter and lighter

my top 2 roasts are chatswood and a light roasted bean from another roaster ... Different ends of the spectrum


----------



## hotmetal

h1udd said:


> I would say normally darker roasts .... BUT as I am learning to make better and better espresso, my tastes are changing and I am getting lighter and lighter
> 
> my top 2 roasts are chatswood and a light roasted bean from another roaster ... Different ends of the spectrum


Similar story here, I used to only like the darker stuff but have drifted lighter and lighter. Rave's Finca El Bosque and the Ethiopian Dumerso have been a couple of faves. I haven't tried Chatswood but when I was doing DSOL we had some crackers. I'll give most things a go, although maybe avoid extremes at either end.


----------



## oursus

hotmetal said:


> Similar story here, I used to only like the darker stuff but have drifted lighter and lighter. Rave's Finca El Bosque and the Ethiopian Dumerso have been a couple of faves. I haven't tried Chatswood but when I was doing DSOL we had some crackers. I'll give most things a go, although maybe avoid extremes at either end.


I enjoyed both myself, got some inzovu coming which will take me to the end of the month, but will give the chats worth a go in March, I think


----------



## oursus

Chatswood even!


----------



## Jacko112

Am I reading this correctly that the 12 subscription is £0.00?? Or is it a mistake? (Which it probably is)

https://ravecoffee.co.uk/products/12-month-subscription


----------



## h1udd

It certainly says £0.00 .... Clearly a mistake


----------



## Jacko112

Glad I was having another senior moment then!


----------



## h1udd

Or not .... There seems to be a 12month at £70ish and an auto-renew at 0.00 .... You seem to have clicked on the auto renew


----------



## oursus

Website glitch, emailed them, not sure if anyone will pick up before the morning though @ShortShots?


----------



## GCGlasgow

Is it £0.00 delivery?


----------



## Jez H

After a couple of pints last night I placed an order at £0 to see what would happen. I have just received an e-mail shipping confirmation! Not entirely sure what's happening to be honest or what to expect!


----------



## glevum

Anyone know the member on here who works at Rave, need to chase a lost order. getting no joy from their email address and ive lost my voice with a virus so cant call


----------



## bronc

Did you try Twitter?


----------



## Jez H

So, following my earlier post (& placed order to the value of £0), I was pleasantly surprised to receive a bag of these yesterday:

https://ravecoffee.co.uk/products/colombia-el-desvelado-1


----------



## Mrboots2u

Jez H said:


> So, following my earlier post (& placed order to the value of £0), I was pleasantly surprised to receive a bag of these yesterday:
> 
> https://ravecoffee.co.uk/products/colombia-el-desvelado-1


 @ShortShots is this a glitch ?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Just started a kilo of Italian Job roasted on 4 \ 1 \ 2016,, its really hitting the spot.

Ive had IJ twice before and reckon this is the best blend of it so far.


----------



## oursus

Kenya thangaini just finished, actually prefer it to the Dumerso!


----------



## ItalianBrew

I was looking on their site yesterday and was pleased to see a Columbian bean available but was a little off put by the description for the Espresso.

Colombia - El Desvelado #1

Espresso

Smooth and creamy, sticky marmalade with a light caramel finish

Does it really taste off sticky marmalade or is that a refined palate pick up, not so sure I'd get on with a coffee which tasted of marmalade!


----------



## Jez H

Mrboots2u said:


> @ShortShots is this a glitch ?


yes, now rectified. But they still sent me a bag for nowt!


----------



## oursus

ItalianBrew said:


> I was looking on their site yesterday and was pleased to see a Columbian bean available but was a little off put by the description for the Espresso.
> 
> Colombia - El Desvelado #1
> 
> Espresso
> 
> Smooth and creamy, sticky marmalade with a light caramel finish
> 
> Does it really taste off sticky marmalade or is that a refined palate pick up, not so sure I'd get on with a coffee which tasted of marmalade!


Get some frank coopers vintage Oxford marmalade (in most supermarkets, including the co-op!) - I think you'll get what they mean


----------



## hotmetal

ItalianBrew said:


> Does it really taste off sticky marmalade or is that a refined palate pick up, not so sure I'd get on with a coffee which tasted of marmalade!


Speaking for myself, but a lot of the flavour descriptions should be regarded as "reminiscent of" rather than "tastes like". Sometimes if you get the extraction spot on, it can be quite obvious, but don't imagine drinking hot marmalade - not in the sense of these 'flavoured coffees' sold in places like TKMAXX or Whittards. Plus adding milk will change it all again.

The exceptions to this that spring to mind are the Dumerso natural which is a delicious coffee, but has noticeable 'farmyard' character that some find offputting, also described as Funk. And "the Earl's Mistress" which Dept of Coffee and Social Affairs sold, which tasted strongly of bergamot (hence the Earl in the name - Earl Grey coffee). There was no added bergamot but it tasted very citrussy.


----------



## ItalianBrew

oursus said:


> Get some frank coopers vintage Oxford marmalade (in most supermarkets, including the co-op!) - I think you'll get what they mean


ha-ha, guess I had that one coming huh. LOL


----------



## ItalianBrew

hotmetal said:


> Speaking for myself, but a lot of the flavour descriptions should be regarded as "reminiscent of" rather than "tastes like". Sometimes if you get the extraction spot on, it can be quite obvious, but don't imagine drinking hot marmalade - not in the sense of these 'flavoured coffees' sold in places like TKMAXX or Whittards. Plus adding milk will change it all again.
> 
> The exceptions to this that spring to mind are the Dumerso natural which is a delicious coffee, but has noticeable 'farmyard' character that some find offputting, also described as Funk. And "the Earl's Mistress" which Dept of Coffee and Social Affairs sold, which tasted strongly of bergamot (hence the Earl in the name - Earl Grey coffee). There was no added bergamot but it tasted very citrussy.


I'm not really a big fan of milk in coffee, I enjoy the crema with espresso and find it provides all the 'extra' I want with a brew, okay so every once in a while I may be naughty and indulge in a splash of actual cream but that is very rare. Flavoured coffee, eeeew, that just sounds nasty to me which is why I worry with so many of the 'descriptions' given with a lot of coffee beans for sale, I'm a pretty basic person, I like a coffee to be smooth, full bodied, well rounded and to have a kick like a mule. I smoke a pipe so any really subtle flavours to be found in coffee is going to be lost on me, actually the 'farmyard' character of the Dumerso natural sounds quite appealing to me, I tend to prefer pipe tobaccos which are known as rope tobaccos and they tend to be more along the 'earthy' side of things which I enjoy immensely.


----------



## ronsil

If you like an 'earthy' coffee give their Monsooned Malabar a try.

Excellent espresso but also OK with a little milk


----------



## ItalianBrew

ronsil said:


> If you like an 'earthy' coffee give their Monsooned Malabar a try.
> 
> Excellent espresso but also OK with a little milk


Appreciate the suggestion, I just read some reviews for it and it certainly is well liked, I will try some of that for sure, thank you for the heads up there.


----------



## dbeckett

Got a 250g bag of chatswood blend start of January and loved it, no bitterness whatsoever. Ordered another 1kg bag of it last week and opened it yesterday after leaving it sitting for around 6 days, but its bitter. Must have used up 250g trying different tamp/grinder settings with no success, is it normal for there to be as much variation between different roast batches?


----------



## Mrboots2u

dbeckett said:


> Got a 250g bag of chatswood blend start of January and loved it, no bitterness whatsoever. Ordered another 1kg bag of it last week and opened it yesterday after leaving it sitting for around 6 days, but its bitter. Must have used up 250g trying different tamp/grinder settings with no success, is it normal for there to be as much variation between different roast batches?


Are you weighing in and out , so that you are consistent shot to shot ? bag to bag ?

Did you rest the beans the same amount of time

Do you clean your machine

What are you grinding with - brewing with

Blends can be seasonal but i dont think this one has been around long so id be suprised if the components have changed so soon


----------



## dbeckett

Mrboots2u said:


> Are you weighing in and out , so that you are consistent shot to shot ? bag to bag ?
> 
> Did you rest the beans the same amount of time
> 
> Do you clean your machine
> 
> What are you grinding with - brewing with
> 
> Blends can be seasonal but i dont think this one has been around long so id be suprised if the components have changed so soon


Grinding with Iberital MC2 and using Gaggia Classic (non-pressurized basket). Cleaned the gaggia last weekend with blanking disc/Cafiza

Previously I rested the beans for just over 2 weeks so maybe that is causing a difference. Im not weighing, just leveling the portafilter, just as I did last month but I got repeatable results back then...I only got my grinder last month so I'm still perfecting my technique, I'll try experimenting some more tomorrow.


----------



## oursus

dbeckett said:


> Grinding with Iberital MC2 and using Gaggia Classic (non-pressurized basket). Cleaned the gaggia last weekend with blanking disc/Cafiza
> 
> Previously I rested the beans for just over 2 weeks so maybe that is causing a difference. Im not weighing, just leveling the portafilter, just as I did last month but I got repeatable results back then...I only got my grinder last month so I'm still perfecting my technique, I'll try experimenting some more tomorrow.


Weigh it, or its just a shot in the dark :


----------



## AMCD300

oursus said:


> Weigh it, or its just a shot in the dark :


Boom boom... +10 points for getting Ozzy lyrics in there too


----------



## oursus

AMCD300 said:


> Boom boom... +10 points for getting Ozzy lyrics in there too


Just one step away from you . Lol


----------



## GerryM

dbeckett said:


> Got a 250g bag of chatswood ........... is it normal for there to be as much variation between different roast batches?


I dropped in to Rave this week, it was the kids half term so we tied this in with a visit to the Corinium Museum in Cirencester and a wander around the town which seemed very twee, possibly because I live in Coventry!

Anyway, the guy pulling the shots told me that they get a mixed review here on coffee forums and find it a useful place for feedback when they've produced a poor roast, he acknowledged that occasionally a sub optimal roast slips through so it may be that the batch that some of the beans your Chatswood blend are from is one of those.

On another note, the roastery also includes a cafe, I had a flat white and a double espresso both from their Signature blend, they were enjoyable although not stand out for me, what was stand out though is the price which is very reasonable and significantly better value than I've seen anywhere.


----------



## ShortShots

I would suggest its the resting time as well that will play an important part of it


----------



## Snakehips

Just started on my first ever beans from Rave.

Started with 10 day rested Italian Job as 5 oz flat whites from split double.

Exactly what it says on the bag... Chocolate and Walnuts.


----------



## dbeckett

ShortShots said:


> I would suggest its the resting time as well that will play an important part of it


The beans are now 2 weeks old and your right, it is tasting better. I thought leaving it 6-7 days would be enough, but only started tasting the way it should 10-11 days after. Lesson learned, just need to remember to order beans well in advance.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Jumbo Ratty said:


> I often order in bulk to take Rave up on the offer of free posting and with recent deals they have offered, like 20% off i have ended up with more than I can get through in 3 months :* I have had no problem what so ever with the beans I have kept untill last and are past the 3 month stage,, in fact I may even like them more*.
> 
> I dont put them in the freezer or fridge, preferring to simply keep them in the larder in the bags they came in.
> 
> I have experimented with freezing, double bagging, tupperware and putting them in the fridge and have come to my own conclusion that they taste better to me stored that way.





dbeckett said:


> The beans are now 2 weeks old and your right, it is tasting better. I thought leaving it 6-7 days would be enough, but only started tasting the way it should 10-11 days after. Lesson learned, just need to remember to order beans well in advance.


Ive surprised my self with the fact I like my beans a little more matured than bag fresh, but thats my personal preference learned through experimentation


----------



## johnealey

From conversation on site and at the forum day last year, the way the big Loring roaster roasts in a reduced oxygen environment can lead to a longer resting period required than the std 5-7 days (hopefully I got this right)

Have never had a bean from Rave that did not improve with age 

John


----------



## ShortShots

We aren't alone in this, I know Nude found the same thing when they moved across to the loring. Great coffee, but you must be patient!


----------



## dbeckett

ShortShots said:


> We aren't alone in this, I know Nude found the same thing when they moved across to the loring. Great coffee, but you must be patient!


A month back when I first tried rave I bought 3*250g, Opened Italian and signature immediately when it arrived, both a bitter taste but I used them up anyway. Tried the chatswood the week after and was great, happened to be 2weeks after the roast date but I just thought it was down to the blend... I now wonder if I would have liked Italian and signature if I had only left it to sit for 10 days.

I'm only discovering about the wait period required reading this thread. They should really include a leaflet within the box explaining this.


----------



## Jason1wood

I'm always forgetting to order beans in advance so when they come I tend to crack a bag open straight away.

Must order sooner


----------



## johnealey

From memory Italian Job, from previous forum posts, benefits from at least 10-15 days resting.

John


----------



## PeterL

I busted into my 1KG Chatswood 8 days in, tuned in, takes 3.8 seconds on my E10 to dose 19g, then progressively over the next week took longer and longer now set to 4.1 seconds for 19g and now stable but the flavor 10 days in is astounding. Even my wife has told me to order that lot again. For sure 10+ days suits it such that big batches seem to be the right way to order.


----------



## ShortShots

Thanks Peter, that's something we might look into


----------



## StuartS

15% off Rave this weekend - discount code BIGKAHUNA15.

I agree that Italian Job settles down after a couple of weeks.


----------



## MarkT

I was just about to post the voucher and though I'd check this thread. Lol


----------



## Tigermad

I want to order 1.5kg from rave but the only way to do this is to add a 1kg bag and 2 2.5kg bags. Seems an expensive way to do it. I'm surprised there is no way just to enter the weight and the price reflects accordingly.


----------



## jeebsy

Tigermad said:


> I want to order 1.5kg from rave but the only way to do this is to add a 1kg bag and 2 2.5kg bags. Seems an expensive way to do it. I'm surprised there is no way just to enter the weight and the price reflects accordingly.


It comes in 1kg or 250g bags. Work in denominations of that.


----------



## Tigermad

jeebsy said:


> It comes in 1kg or 250g bags. Work in denominations of that.


Thanks. I have. I just assumed that ordering 1.5kg would be based on the 1kg price so if it's £14.50 per kg, I would pay £21.75. Doesn't seem to be the case though.


----------



## jeebsy

If you need 830ml of Coke so buy a bottle and a can, you don't get the can cheaper


----------



## AL1968

Some of their coffee seem to only be available in 250gm and 350gm bags, any reason or is it just to limit the rarer beans?


----------



## johnealey

kilo prices reflect 3 less bags used and buying "in bulk" wheras 2x250g neccessitates 2 more bags and additional time to package if that makes sense.

Think you'll find that most roasters that do offer a discount for kilo amounts will have a higher price for the 250g variant and from memory discounts on this start with the 350g bag size where offered.

Rave do offer a discount, other advertisers on here don't you just multiply the 250g price by the number of bags you need.

There is a code giving an additional 15% off which might help.









john


----------



## YerbaMate170

Was stuck between two Ethiopian's, Hunkute and Gutiti - went for the Gutiti in the end. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Quetzalcoatsy

Very much looking forward to a bag of this, hopefully tomorrow. Quite enjoying having pourover and aeropress at work, then espresso at home, and a good way to vary up the bean choices.

https://ravecoffee.co.uk/products/colombia-el-desvelado-1

https://ravecoffee.co.uk/products/colombia-el-desvelado-1


----------



## Jez H

Went got 350g of the Gutiti also. Sounds great.


----------



## Quetzalcoatsy

Can confirm the El Desvelado was very nice, and the citrus and marmalade really shone through. I should really have waited until tomorrow, but alas had run out of beans, and couldn't face the office superauto's output once again...


----------



## Snakehips

Currently enjoying Chatswood Blend


----------



## ShortShots

Heads Up! Anyone who is after discounted dark roast, we had a wholesale customer flop on us so have 20 odd kg of El salvador Honey process pacamara going cheap on our site, roasted yesterday. check the daily deals if you're interested


----------



## Robbo

Hi, today I received my first rave order of Italian blend which had been roasted on 29th Feb. I brewed it in aeropress by my usual method but it was quite fizzy and left a nasty aftertaste. Would this be down to me being impatient and not resting the beans? I was led to believe that it wasn't necessary with an aeropress method.


----------



## MarkT

ShortShots said:


> Heads Up! Anyone who is after discounted dark roast, we had a wholesale customer flop on us so have 20 odd kg of El salvador Honey process pacamara going cheap on our site, roasted yesterday. check the daily deals if you're interested


I just got 3 kgs of beans from you otherwise I would have lol.


----------



## hotmetal

You don't mess about do you? ! 3kg of beans and enough Volvic to sink the Ark Royal LOL! You'll be getting into dairy farming next! ?


----------



## ShortShots

Robbo said:


> Hi, today I received my first rave order of Italian blend which had been roasted on 29th Feb. I brewed it in aeropress by my usual method but it was quite fizzy and left a nasty aftertaste. Would this be down to me being impatient and not resting the beans? I was led to believe that it wasn't necessary with an aeropress method.


Hi Robbo,

I'd still wait 7-10 days for brewed really, 2 days post roast is definitely too soon from us. Our roasts take longer to rest due to the nature of our roasting system.


----------



## Andy__C

Good deal, I'll give that a go, along with a kilo of the Konga. Cheers!


----------



## MarkT

hotmetal said:


> You don't mess about do you? ! 3kg of beans and enough Volvic to sink the Ark Royal LOL! You'll be getting into dairy farming next! 


Lol I took their 20% off offer and though might as well get free delivery so ordered 4 250g and 1 kg of Fudge blend but they sent a signature blend instead, so sent me a replacement fudge blend and that's why I have 3 kg. lol

im just prepping for end of days. Will have a good supply of coffee and water. Lol


----------



## hotmetal

Just grabbed one of the last kilos of the Yirgacheffe Dumerso (really like this), as well as some Hunkute and El Desvelado, having heard how good they are.


----------



## MarkT

So you're not far off 2 kg yourself either. Lol


----------



## DoubleShot

hotmetal just needs around 60+ bottles of Volvic then he too can start contemplating about moving into the milk sector, lol!


----------



## shannigan

ShortShots said:


> Heads Up! Anyone who is after discounted dark roast, we had a wholesale customer flop on us so have 20 odd kg of El salvador Honey process pacamara going cheap on our site, roasted yesterday. check the daily deals if you're interested


Much obliged! Grabbed a bag of the Nicaragua Finca La Argentina. Hope it's as good as the recent Finca El Bosque.


----------



## MarkT

Actually I might have kinda started on the Milk also as I bought 2 x 4 pints of Co-Ops milk and my wife also did too so Now I've got 16 pints. lol.


----------



## hotmetal

When are you opening your "MarkTeashop"? ?


----------



## MarkT

Lol. Soon mate very soon.







)


----------



## flibble

Hello all

Does anyone have a recommendation for a suitable replacement for Hurrave now it has disappeared for another year? I love this blend - great as espresso but also interesting as brewed. Any thoughts on an alternative with similar qualities?


----------



## shaunclarke

Just ordered Rave Fudge Blend & the Signature Blend. Cant wait to try these after hearing so much good about them!


----------



## Jacko112

Free shipping this weekend guys, just had the email, code TASTYPACKAGE - time to re-stock!


----------



## doolallysquiff

Today I moved from the Rave Signature to their Samatra Jagong Village. Didn't adjust the grind and got probably the best flat white I have ever made. Just has described: chocolate and morello cherries.


----------



## MSM

I have put an order in for some Rave Fudge blend.

Looking forward to trying this.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

doolallysquiff said:


> Today I moved from the Rave Signature to their Samatra Jagong Village. Didn't adjust the grind and got probably the best flat white I have ever made. Just has described: chocolate and morello cherries.


 I love the samatra jagong village and rated it my favourite bean of 2015.post #21

I almost always have milk in my coffee and think this bean works so well as a latte, actually just finished a kilo of it today


----------



## shaunclarke

MSM said:


> I have put an order in for some Rave Fudge blend.
> 
> Looking forward to trying this.


My Rave Fudge Blend arrived today along with some of the Signature. Looking forward to getting stuck into these!!!


----------



## MarkT

I have just finished Mocha Java blend and the Italian job. Not tingling my taste buds. Lol.

Italian job is too weak for me and not hitting the right notes. Although I had to put 3 shots in.

Mocha Java again very light on my palate and watery, the smells of hazel nuts and chocolate are fantastic but not my cup of coffee on the taste. Lol

So gonna open the fudge blend 1 kg now. Will report back later today on how it goes. Lol


----------



## Mrboots2u

MarkT said:


> I have just finished Mocha Java blend and the Italian job. Not tingling my taste buds. Lol.
> 
> Italian job is too weak for me and not hitting the right notes. Although I had to put 3 shots in.
> 
> Mocha Java again very light on my palate and watery, the smells of hazel nuts and chocolate are fantastic but not my cup of coffee on the taste. Lol
> 
> So gonna open the fudge blend 1 kg now. Will report back later today on how it goes. Lol


You can, in theory, correct strength, light and watery through changing your brew ratio ...are you experimenting with how you are pulling the shot


----------



## MarkT

Not really, I suppose I should. Will have to learn the manual part of the Barista Express. Lol. I do weight in for 18 g in. It's pulling out about 60 ml out on auto double shot. Will have to adjust the grind size too I think. Lol


----------



## Mrboots2u

MarkT said:


> Not really, I suppose I should. Will have to learn the manual part of the Barista Express. Lol. I do weight in for 18 g in. It's pulling out about 60 ml out on auto double shot. Will have to adjust the grind size too I think. Lol


18g into 60 ml will be watery and weak , its alot fo water for not alot of coffee

Coffee aint at fault , try extracting it differently

Perhaps weight out and go manual ( if you can )

18 g into 32-36 g will be stronger , have more body and be stronger ... ( time wise anywhere from 25 -35 )


----------



## oursus

MarkT said:


> I have just finished Mocha Java blend and the Italian job. Not tingling my taste buds. Lol.
> 
> Italian job is too weak for me and not hitting the right notes. Although I had to put 3 shots in.
> 
> Mocha Java again very light on my palate and watery, the smells of hazel nuts and chocolate are fantastic but not my cup of coffee on the taste. Lol
> 
> So gonna open the fudge blend 1 kg now. Will report back later today on how it goes. Lol


Can you give an example of a coffee you do enjoy? Maybe that will give a better reference point...(60 g out is approaching twice my normal brewed product from 18g dose tho)


----------



## ShortShots

60g isn't far off lungo!


----------



## MarkT

oursus said:


> Can you give an example of a coffee you do enjoy? Maybe that will give a better reference point...(60 g out is approaching twice my normal brewed product from 18g dose tho)


I like darker roast and strong coffee. Also have a sweet tooth although I don't put any sugar in my coffee. lol.

CASA DSOL was great. Managed to get just right. I do think it's my Barista Express not getting consistency.


----------



## FranD

First Rave order for me gone out today. Never really considered them previously as I'd always figured they were more for DSOL fans, but trying to cut costs and work with larger quantities of bean, so I've plumped for a kilo each of the Ethiopian Yirgacheffe G1 Natural Konga and Brazil Fazenda Londrina. Really hope I like them, as they'll be great value if I do...


----------



## oursus

FranD said:


> First Rave order for me gone out today. Never really considered them previously as I'd always figured they were more for DSOL fans, but trying to cut costs and work with larger quantities of bean, so I've plumped for a kilo each of the Ethiopian Yirgacheffe G1 Natural Konga and Brazil Fazenda Londrina. Really hope I like them, as they'll be great value if I do...


Reckon you're in for a pleasant surprise  (make sure to rest them well tho)


----------



## hotmetal

Definitely don't write Rave off as only roasting dark. They may have some dark blends but many of their single origin beans are quite light.


----------



## Andy__C

FranD said:


> the Ethiopian Yirgacheffe G1 Natural Konga a.


I'm really enjoying this atm, picked up a kilo last week, it's great as a pourover in the Kalita. I've not really tried it as espresso yet but I'm really into the brewed


----------



## FranD

hotmetal said:


> Definitely don't write Rave off as only roasting dark.


Yep, I'm not really sure why I had that in my head. Think I've probably played it fairly safe to begin with, but wouldn't be averse to giving one of the blends a go at some point.


----------



## Jez H

Anybody tried this yet?

https://ravecoffee.co.uk/products/ethiopia-hunkute-3

placed an order & am quite excited by the sound of this one!


----------



## nufc1

Jez H said:


> Anybody tried this yet?
> 
> https://ravecoffee.co.uk/products/ethiopia-hunkute-3
> 
> placed an order & am quite excited by the sound of this one!


I'm quite a way through a bag of this and have been enjoying this a V60 and a long steep Aeropress. Saying that, I also ordered some of the Ethiopian Gutting at the same time and it's one of my favourite beans ever through V60! So fruity!


----------



## hotmetal

I had possibly the last of the Dumerso which is previously really liked for its funk but this bag gave me not much flavour and really serious static problems. Dialed in the Hunkute and all seems well with the world. Shame it's in such short supply.


----------



## Missy

So I'm halfway through my first kilo of rave mocha Java, and I'm guessing it's time to think "what next" given it sounds like they will improve after a rest. (Hard to tell with this bag as I'm improving in my skill set too!)

Should I

a) buy another kilo of mocha Java so I'm certain I know what I'm doing with the same blend.

B) buy a kilo of fudge blend, because that just sounds tasty

C) buy a kilo of something else

D) buy smaller packs of something.

I'm mostly drinking espresso based milky stuff. I'm on a tight budget (which is partly why the Rave blends are so appealing)


----------



## GBuz

Next on the hit list


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Missy said:


> So I'm halfway through my first kilo of rave mocha Java, and I'm guessing it's time to think "what next" given it sounds like they will improve after a rest. (Hard to tell with this bag as I'm improving in my skill set too!)
> 
> Should I
> 
> a) buy another kilo of mocha Java so I'm certain I know what I'm doing with the same blend.
> 
> B) buy a kilo of fudge blend, because that just sounds tasty
> 
> C) buy a kilo of something else
> 
> D) buy smaller packs of something.
> 
> I'm mostly drinking espresso based milky stuff. I'm on a tight budget (which is partly why the Rave blends are so appealing)


Ive tried all their blends, but have found my preference lies with single origin, sometimes I can buy one that doesn't do it for me, but like to try different beans.

I also mostly drink espresso based milky drinks and like to stick to a tight budget so try when possible to take advantage of the free delivery if purchasing over £25 in one go and always buying a kilo of each bean. This gives the beans plenty of time to rest but never go past their best before. I have signed up to their newsletter and that notifies me of any discounts available.

I would suggest the Chatswood blend or the Italian Job.

Also consider the Indian Monsooned Malabar AA, i found that very much to my liking.

My absolute favourite being Sumatra Jagong Village.

These are to my taste and yours may vary. It appears I have a preference for the dark side


----------



## Missy

I know I prefer dark roast too. Though for that reason I probably should try some light roasts!! I'm the same with beer though so...

I actually produced an espresso so nice this morning I drank it as is.

Annoyingly a small person distracted me and I lost count of seconds.... Either 23 or 29!!!


----------



## MarkT

I am on my last 200 g of Fudge Blend nearly a month since roasted and I'll have to say it taste far better then 2 weeks post roasting. I have it I my flat white on my way to work. 3 shots with 200 ml of hot milk. Yummy.

Thank you Rave.


----------



## Missy

MarkT said:


> I am on my last 200 g of Fudge Blend nearly a month since roasted and I'll have to say it taste far better then 2 weeks post roasting. I have it I my flat white on my way to work. 3 shots with 200 ml of hot milk. Yummy.
> 
> Thank you Rave.


That's good to hear. In the interests of saving some cash im considering getting a kilo of fudge and Italian job at the same time.


----------



## MarkT

I would definitely recommend the fudge blend, creamy, smooth, buttery. Like red wine improve with age. Hahaha


----------



## Jacko112

Any one tried these from Rave? Nicaragua Finca Argentina, Rwanda Simbi or Kenya Thangaini AA?

Like the sound of one of their new ones, Ecuador Hakuna Matata.


----------



## nufc1

I've had the Kenyan, extremely juicy when brewed!

They look like they've got some amazing new coffees. Can't wait to try this:

https://ravecoffee.co.uk/collections/special-selection/products/tanzania-mbozi-ab


----------



## Missy

I just saw the hakuna matata, and as we are watching lion king on loop ATM I may have to get some!


----------



## YerbaMate170

Anyone know when/if Rave are roasting over the Easter weekend period?


----------



## NickdeBug

YerbaMate170 said:


> Anyone know when/if Rave are roasting over the Easter weekend period?


 @ShortShots


----------



## ShortShots

I'll be roasting the odd batch of signature on the saturday for our wholesale customers who forgot to order. Otherwise all weekend orders will be roasted on the first working day afterwards as per our usual SOP


----------



## Missy

Well I've just ordered. Im pleased I waited a couple of days, I didn't realise (because I just assumed!) that the kilo prices on single origin were so much cheaper. I'm now super excited.


----------



## Jacko112

I've just ordered too - gone for the Lion King new one (Ecuador Hakuna Matata) and re-ordered the Mocha Java Blend which I really enjoyed last time - great as espresso but also worked well with milk.


----------



## Missy

Jacko112 said:


> I've just ordered too - gone for the Lion King new one (Ecuador Hakuna Matata) and re-ordered the Mocha Java Blend which I really enjoyed last time - great as espresso but also worked well with milk.


I toyed with the identical order- I'm loving the mocha Java, but thought I should try everything once so went for Italian job. Was fab to read the farm info on hakuna matata. From doctors without borders to growing coffee is quite a leap!


----------



## ShortShots

I particularly enjoyed the story of the Gaibors' journey. The passion they show is evident in the quality of the coffee, and they clearly have a sense of humor too


----------



## Jacko112

Italian Job is real good too Missy, likewise with the Chatswood. Although I preferred the fudge blend in whites & mocha as espresso. Too many to choose from tho!


----------



## UncleJake

Mignon arrived today, I've been using my usual to begin dialling-in (So much caffeine I can see through time). Got myself a nice kilo of Signature on the way to finish the job (and myself) off.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

A healthy Trio of Daily Deals on our site to help you through the Easter Break! Offers run until Monday at midnight. Happy Holidays!

Nicaragua Finca Argentina - 10% off

Rwanda Simbi - 15% off

Kenya Thangaini AA - 10% off


----------



## Jacko112

Have to say that Ecuador Hakuna Matata (lion king blend!) is probably the best one yet I've tried from Rave - wonderfully sweet in a flat white, really detecting the toffeeiness. Works well as espresso too. IMO probably better than the fudge blend, dare I say!

Will certainly be re-ordering some more soon.


----------



## Missy

It's not a blend? Single origin. And awesome. I didn't find toffee in espresso based drinks, or pour over, (lemon sherberts and chocolate limes- which I suppose is sort of sugary!) but have been cold brewing it, and its incredibly toffee!!


----------



## Jakey66

Just made my first rave order.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Just finished the 3rd kilo of italian job ive had from Rave and it was better than the other 2. Maybe ive got better at making coffee, maybe the blends better due to crops used,, i have no idea.

Ive now started on the Columbian Suarez, again the 3rd time ive had it, and im going to repeat my self,, its better than ive had before.

Both used as milky drinks fyi


----------



## Missy

I'm really really struggling with Italian Job. I'm not 100% ATM so it could be unconnected, but I feel like I'm getting headaches when I drink it (but not the hakuna matata.)

Plus I just can't seem to make yummy coffee. I *thought* I would love it, dark, strong, coffee in a continental style.

I loved mocha Java, but I can't get this quite right. Any tips or should I write it off as a learning experience?

My taste notes so far include espresso " crema thar could fell an ox"

Car tyres, Laphroaig.

In Milk, dark bitter chocolate, possible Hazelnuts

Cold brew bleurgh. Sink worthy.

I feel like I'm getting something wrong, and I want to love it, but I can't. Is there something "generic" in technique? I've tried @Jumbo Ratty's longer ratio of 17 in 40 out, ive tried 17 in 30 out, and everything in between. And a variety of times.


----------



## Mrboots2u

@Missy

Robusta is car tyres for me too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Missy said:


> I'm mostly drinking espresso based milky stuff. I'm on a tight budget (which is partly why the Rave blends are so appealing)





Jumbo Ratty said:


> Ive tried all their blends, but have found my preference lies with single origin, sometimes I can buy one that doesn't do it for me, but like to try different beans.
> 
> I also mostly drink espresso based milky drinks and like to stick to a tight budget so try when possible to take advantage of the free delivery if purchasing over £25 in one go and always buying a kilo of each bean. This gives the beans plenty of time to rest but never go past their best before. I have signed up to their newsletter and that notifies me of any discounts available.
> 
> I would suggest the Chatswood blend or the Italian Job.
> 
> Also consider the Indian Monsooned Malabar AA, i found that very much to my liking.
> 
> My absolute favourite being Sumatra Jagong Village.
> 
> These are to my taste and yours may vary. It appears I have a preference for the dark side


I only suggested it for milk based drinks and the tight budget and blends.

Ive tried it as espresso and didnt like it and wouldnt have recommended it for anything other than milk based which was the remit

I didnt know at the time you use soya milk,, maybe that makes a difference.

Its probably got more caffeine in it than the hakuna which could be contributing to your headaches


----------



## Missy

@Jumbo Ratty

Sorry I meant your more generic recipe that you tend to pull long shots on the classic not the specific Italian Job suggestion.

I've tried it with soya and with coconut/rice milk.


----------



## jlarkin

I think they've started using a robusta blend at the offices I occasionally work in. It tasted very bad to me and I got a headache as well not long after but I've only tried it that once a few weeks ago, so hard to say if it backs up the headaches theory.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

perhaps try putting some sugar in if you dont already,, it might make it more palatable


----------



## Robbo

I couldnt get on with italian job. Which surprised me as it sounded like my kind of coffee. Prefered fudge blend which is almost gone and about to start Costa Rica perla negra.


----------



## oursus

Missy said:


> I'm really really struggling with Italian Job. I'm not 100% ATM so it could be unconnected, but I feel like I'm getting headaches when I drink it (but not the hakuna matata.)
> 
> Plus I just can't seem to make yummy coffee. I *thought* I would love it, dark, strong, coffee in a continental style.
> 
> I loved mocha Java, but I can't get this quite right. Any tips or should I write it off as a learning experience?
> 
> My taste notes so far include espresso " crema thar could fell an ox"
> 
> Car tyres, Laphroaig.
> 
> In Milk, dark bitter chocolate, possible Hazelnuts
> 
> Cold brew bleurgh. Sink worthy.
> 
> I feel like I'm getting something wrong, and I want to love it, but I can't. Is there something "generic" in technique? I've tried @Jumbo Ratty's longer ratio of 17 in 40 out, ive tried 17 in 30 out, and everything in between. And a variety of times.


My technique is to order Signature Blend


----------



## NickdeBug

Car tyres = robusta, which might also explain the crema.

I think IJ needs to be drowned in milk which will give it some sweetness.

Maybe try something with a medium roast. Brazilian likely to give you the cocoa/nutty flavours if that's what you are after. The Londrina from Rave or their Colombian Suarez would probably fit the bill. Or the signature is easy to work with.


----------



## Missy

Robbo said:


> I couldnt get on with italian job. Which surprised me as it sounded like my kind of coffee.


Yeah exactly! Obviously taste is more complex than I anticipated.

Thanks for all the opinions guys, it's good to know I'm not messing something up, and I shall take the fudge and signature blend advice to heart!

I'm generally getting two bags at a time, one blend one single origin, so was planning on something else next, I was just so disappointed after the mocha Java!


----------



## James811

Mocha Java is my go to every time. But I'm home for 6 weeks this trip and want to start making more latte and drinking the odd espresso neat instead of Americano with milk so went with signature and fudge. Both of which I tried when first starting out with my French press but haven't done sinse. I also got 2 SO for my brewed







can't wait to try my chemex


----------



## PeterL

jlarkin said:


> I think they've started using a robusta blend at the offices I occasionally work in. It tasted very bad to me and I got a headache as well not long after but I've only tried it that once a few weeks ago, so hard to say if it backs up the headaches theory.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


I have banned myself from the office coffee after starting to have palpitations and out of body experiences by 11am after 2 doubles, horrible filthy costa robusta sheit it is. And this from a person that can have 18 coffees at the festival and feel nothing but invincible...


----------



## Missy

PeterL said:


> I have banned myself from the office coffee after starting to have palpitations and out of body experiences by 11am after 2 doubles, horrible filthy costa robusta sheit it is. And this from a person that can have 18 coffees at the festival and feel nothing but invincible...


Well that's just it. I'd hoped with it being fresh and a decent roaster it would be a tasty continental style drink.

I'm out of milk so I'll drink only the hakuna matata today and report back on the headache situ. Having been awake almost all night I will be drinking a large sample.


----------



## hotmetal

When I first got into coffee, after a bad experience with some Red Brick I convinced myself I was a dark roast fan. (In hindsight the problem with the Red Brick was probably my lack of experience). Somehow I never quite got round to trying IJ though - it was top of the list until I read comments on here. I got Signature and Fudge, and from then on realised I was happy with these, and then I started trying Rave's single origins at the light/medium end. Now I can't go back. Dark roasts often seem to make me think of Copydex glue (the smell) - the best dark roast I had was Baytown Bootleg as part of DSOL. I think IJ might be an acquired taste, but I'm not really curious any more, when Fudge and Sig are so easy going.

Bumsies! I've just put in a 'big' order (just under 2kg over 5 coffees) to Rave yesterday and today I get an email saying they're doing a discount this weekend. Classic timing ? but it'll be worth it with or without the discount.


----------



## ShortShots

Oh @Missy if I had known I would have told you, please please don't cold brew the Italian. It may be my personal experience and taste, but I can't imagine that going well. The Italian does have a small amount of robusta in it (our only coffee that does) but it can cause headaches if overindulged in. Definitely a coffee best with milk or espresso if you want crema that can fell an ox







. For cold brew stick to the single origins for best results!


----------



## Missy

@ShortShots It was an entertaining experiment. I did know I shouldn't cold brew it (the website I think is pretty clear it's for sinus clearing espresso based drinks!!) I'm obviously just more delicate than I realised, as I thought it would be right up my street in espresso!!

Think I'll be trying fudge blend next, with the Colombia San pascual.

Is honey process the same as natural process? I struggled to follow the subtleties of the difference.


----------



## ShortShots

Each country labels it differently, Brazil calls it pulped natural, costa rica/ecuador call it honey process. It varies from origin to origin but a guide is below (an example from the las lajas mill in costa rica.

Yellow Honey: 100% mucilage left on, coffee turned hourly on the bed

Red Honey: 100% mucilage left on, coffee several times a day on the bed (less frequently than Yellow Honey)

Black Honey: 100% mucilage left on, coffee turned only once per day

Natural is dried in the full cherry, ie as fruity and sweet as possible


----------



## MarkT

Missy said:


> @ShortShots It was an entertaining experiment. I did know I shouldn't cold brew it (the website I think is pretty clear it's for sinus clearing espresso based drinks!!) I'm obviously just more delicate than I realised, as I thought it would be right up my street in espresso!!
> 
> Think I'll be trying fudge blend next, with the Colombia San pascual.
> 
> Is honey process the same as natural process? I struggled to follow the subtleties of the difference.


Loves the Fudge blend very smooth and buttery. One I would get back into it again. Lol


----------



## MarkT

Anyone got email from Rave this morning???










Remember the free postage also for over £25 orders. Lol

I still got 1.2 kg of beans left and IMM 250 g coming tomorrow so that would make it 1.5 kg.

Unmmmmmmm

Can I resist the temptation??????? Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Missy

Lol. That's the email that spurred me to offer away the Italian Job... Hubby would murder me if he found *more* coffee in the cupboard. But one brown bag looks much like another....


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

hotmetal said:


> Bumsies! I've just put in a 'big' order (just under 2kg over 5 coffees) to Rave yesterday and today I get an email saying they're doing a discount this weekend. Classic timing  but it'll be worth it with or without the discount.


This has happened to me before which I found irksome

But this time I will take advantage of the offer even though I have the best part of 1.75kg atm.

20% off is a massive saving which may enable me to have some of their more expensive beans


----------



## James811

Damn. Placed big order yesterday and got the same email as you all this morning. Classic haha!


----------



## destiny

Remember that you need to have the total value of the order over £25 inc the discount to still qualify for free delivery!


----------



## MarkT

When you get £25 with of coffee add another bag that's what I did last time. Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkT

£32 worth of coffee will get you safe with 20 % off and free delivery. I am soooooooo tempted. Lol.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hippy_dude

Just wanted to say a thank you to all you beautiful people with your talk and advice about Rave Coffee, received my first ever order with them earlier this week and each of the beans were nice even only 2 days after Roast, looking forward to next Tuesday when I hit that 10 day sweet spot. Picked up 1kg Fudge, 1kg Colombian Suarez, and 250g of Chatswood. The Chatswood is the one that tasted best under rested, so smooth even 2 days post Roast. I've tried lots of options for coffee over the last year and a half since getting into it, from Whittards (NEVER AGAIN), Pact, and local rosters Aroma coffee. I'm hoping these will be as good as everyone says as although I've found beautiful coffee I like from pact they change so regularly I only seen to get one or two bags of it, so I'm hoping this will be the saving grace.

With regards to recipes and being ratios for double espresso shots, should the same doses be used as recommended even in a standard basket as opposed to vst or ims baskets? Thanks again.


----------



## Missy

Not an expert, but I'm putting 17-18g in a standard double basket, bean dependant. Seems to work.


----------



## AL1968

Try their Columbian El Desvelado, these are one of the best I've tasted. I agree with your comments about ordering single origin you find one you love then it's out of stock when you want to reorder. Rave seem to have a more consistent supply. I keep trying individual Companies stock blends but I've not found one I like as much as these El De' s.


----------



## StuartS

20% discount this weekend, three days after i ordered a couple of kg - bugger!


----------



## Mrboots2u

StuartS said:


> 20% discount this weekend, three days after i ordered a couple of kg - bugger!


Ah well next time ( Rave are great value discount or no )


----------



## jtldurnall

Taking full advantage of this offer by stocking up on the delicious LSOL and trying a few blends I've been hearing a lot about. Anyone tried this Nicaraguan? Threw it in as it looks up my street and the reviews seemed positive.

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## PeterL

jtldurnall said:


> Taking full advantage of this offer by stocking up on the delicious LSOL and trying a few blends I've been hearing a lot about. Anyone tried this Nicaraguan? Threw it in as it looks up my street and the reviews seemed positive.
> 
> Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


Just put some in my hopper for espresso, coming out nicely, not getting the strawberries but the rest is coming through...


----------



## neil.72

Yep I enjoyed that one. Not quite as good as the Nicaragua finca El bosque they had a while back. But still nice.


----------



## jtldurnall

Sounds like a thumbs up. I'm looking forward to it.

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## AL1968

StuartS said:


> 20% discount this weekend, three days after i ordered a couple of kg - bugger!


Yep, me too!!


----------



## Robbo

Ive just started the costa rica perla negra which is excellent in both straight espresso and flat white. The best i have tried so far.

Just took advanrage of the 20% discount plus free postage and ordered 1kg Colombian el-desvelado and 350g bags of both hakuna matata and Jagong village. None of which i have tried before so looking forward to them.

How do you guys store your beans? Ive never bought more than 1 bag at a time so this hasnt been an issue before. Freezer?


----------



## James811

@Robbo

I store mine in the black popper bags rave sell (£2 for 5) which hold 250g each in a cupboard. I see no flavour change up until I finish them off 2 weeks after putting them in the bags when I receive them.


----------



## prophecy-of-drowning

are the bags that Rave supplies the coffee in no good for storage?


----------



## MarkT

Robbo said:


> Ive just started the costa rica perla negra which is excellent in both straight espresso and flat white. The best i have tried so far.
> 
> Just took advanrage of the 20% discount plus free postage and ordered 1kg Colombian el-desvelado and 350g bags of both hakuna matata and Jagong village. None of which i have tried before so looking forward to them.
> 
> How do you guys store your beans? Ive never bought more than 1 bag at a time so this hasnt been an issue before. Freezer?


 @Robbo I store mine in these









Kept in the cupboard away from light. They are from Costco used the coffee for work and brought the jars back. Got two of them holds 400 g each.


----------



## James811

@Robbo

The thing with the bags that rave supply them in is that, while they have a degas valve but just a paper clip type seal, which I don't think it a good enough seal for storage. So I put them in the popper bags. Fill them up, pop the bag shut, then squeeze and air out of valve and lob in the cupboard. More than adequate for 2-3 weeks in my opinion


----------



## Missy

Someone suggested breastmilk bags for freezing beans the other day... I'm yet to try it. But they are very robust, double seal and are throwaway cheap. The thought of hubby's horror as he opens the freezer to feed the baby and discovers my milk is so caffeinated it looks like beans would be worth it.


----------



## prophecy-of-drowning

would be worth testing whether the fold over is any worse than zip seals. That would be a fun coffee-experiment. I wonder if Rave have an opinion on this?

Caving dry-bags (e.g. http://www.camouflage-store.com/travel/ortlieb-dry-bags/1/) use a fold-over seal - they are designed to be 100% water tight.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

If I do freeze I put the beans into the small click lock Tupperware boxes that hold approx 80g of beans. Then seal those in a sealable bag then write on the bag.

Frozen bean tend to "go off" quicker IMO. So 80g of beans gets used up in 2-3 days.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hotmetal

I haven't frozen any beans yet but for storage I also use the larger size click lock 'Tupperware' or similar food tubs that will easily take a 350g bag unopened. The unopened bag sits in the sealed box and is kept in the dark cupboard. Once opened, half goes in the hopper and the rest back in the tupperware - it'll only be opened once or twice after that as it'll all go in the hopper half a bag at a time, which means 175g is gone in 3 or 4 days.

Here's what the post lady brought me today "I think it's coffee it made my post van smell lovely! ".

Rwanda Simbi, Fudge, El Desvelado, Finca Argentina and Hakuna Matata.

Ordered just before the discount email.


----------



## hippy_dude

Is anyone else finding the de-gassing period as unbearably agonizing as I am? 5 days down now and i cant resist dipping in to see how they are but still not giving off any of the flavor profiles suggested. Worried I'll end up using too much before they start to taste nice just to avoid drinking the limp tasting, under extracting beans I've got from my local roaster.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

hippy_dude said:


> Is anyone else finding the de-gassing period as unbearably agonizing as I am?


Just the once.

Now i order plenty in advance after working out my consumption level.

its for the best


----------



## MarkT

hippy_dude said:


> Is anyone else finding the de-gassing period as unbearably agonizing as I am? 5 days down now and i cant resist dipping in to see how they are but still not giving off any of the flavor profiles suggested. Worried I'll end up using too much before they start to taste nice just to avoid drinking the limp tasting, under extracting beans I've got from my local roaster.


If you work out daily usage you would be able to estimate the next order. I normally order once I'm down to my last kilo as I get through about 1 kg of beans every two weeks.


----------



## hippy_dude

Thanks for the advice, have never bought in bulk like this before, and just relied on pact delivering regularly combined with picking up from local places.


----------



## hippy_dude

Also, anyone with experience with Fudge could you weigh in here with whether i'm completely mental thinking i got a decent shot with this recipe/ratio. 22g in, 22g out in 35 seconds. Seems odd to me but tasted far smoother than anything else I've gotten out so far.


----------



## hippy_dude

Just a heads up for all you that i've seen talking about finca el bosque, I've found another roasters that have got it for sale on their website. Just thought i'd let anyone know incase they wanted to try it, never had any from this company as of yet but am thinking I might give a couple a go. Not sure what the rules are regarding posting links on these forums; especially links to another company's site when they discussion is about a particular roaster?


----------



## jlarkin

hippy_dude said:


> Just a heads up for all you that i've seen talking about finca el bosque, I've found another roasters that have got it for sale on their website. Just thought i'd let anyone know incase they wanted to try it, never had any from this company as of yet but am thinking I might give a couple a go. Not sure what the rules are regarding posting links on these forums; especially links to another company's site when they discussion is about a particular roaster?


The forum is pretty open in some sense as long as it doesn't seem like you just work for that company. However it might be fairer if you either get them and then post how you got on or maybe put it under the beans sub forum as a new post?


----------



## hippy_dude

Thanks mate, i can well assure everyone i don't have any connection to the company; was just looking for roasters and their selections and came across the familiar name. I haven't had the Bosque from rave so wouldn't be able to attest to the quality, and they're slightly more expensive than Rave, but i just wanted to give that option to the people I'd seen 'raving' about Bosque as their favourite bean of all time.


----------



## jlarkin

hippy_dude said:


> Thanks mate, i can well assure everyone i don't have any connection to the company; was just looking for roasters and their selections and came across the familiar name. I haven't had the Bosque from rave so wouldn't be able to attest to the quality, and they're slightly more expensive than Rave, but i just wanted to give that option to the people I'd seen 'raving' about Bosque as their favourite bean of all time.


Even the fact you'd asked the question meant I was pretty sure it was legit  and I'm not a mod. You wouldn't have to give a comparison could just say if you liked it. Rave are very competitive on price and have really good stuff.


----------



## mathof

What are popper bags? They sound just the thing.

Matt



James811 said:


> @Robbo
> 
> The thing with the bags that rave supply them in is that, while they have a degas valve but just a paper clip type seal, which I don't think it a good enough seal for storage. So I put them in the popper bags. Fill them up, pop the bag shut, then squeeze and air out of valve and lob in the cupboard. More than adequate for 2-3 weeks in my opinion


----------



## Missy

Right guys. I need to fill my bag, to around £25 (after discount)

Any suggestions.

I didn't like Italian Job. I enjoyed Mocha Java. The next blend will probably be 1kg of fudge.

So what to get to go with it? I've enjoyed Hakuna Matata, and currently milk/espressoing redtails Brazilian mogiana which is chocolate biscuits. but I'd like to try something with fruity notes, was considering the San Pascual?

I'm wanting to try a broad range of beans, probably in larger bags as I plough through about 80-100g a day.

I'm also easy about espresso, drip filter or cold brew as base of choice, but use soya/but milk in my milk drinks (which Hakuna Matata curdled every time)

Ideas?


----------



## James811

I'd go with signature if you've not tried that yet. The fudge is good in milk as you said.

Im currently waiting for some Sam Pascual to be delivered so can't comment on that but everyone on here seemed to love it as a filter, worth a try if you're looking for fruity notes.

I'd also suggest trying one if not both of their current offerings of Ethiopia yirgachifee if you go through up to 100g a day


----------



## UncleJake

Missy said:


> I'm also easy about espresso, drip filter or cold brew as base of choice, but use soya/but milk in my milk drinks (which Hakuna Matata curdled every time)
> 
> Ideas?


But milk? I suspect if your but milk is curdling you are drinking too much soya?


----------



## Missy

UncleJake said:


> But milk? I suspect if your but milk is curdling you are drinking too much soya?


Oh my. Not too much coffee though? In which case huzzah for nut milk, which will Protect my But milk from curdling.


----------



## UncleJake

Missy said:


> Oh my. Not too much coffee though? In which case huzzah for nut milk, which will Protect my But milk from curdling.


Yeah. Erm, fingers crossed.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Made my order and look forward to trying the Columbia San Pascual, which will be the most expensive bean for me to date

Total after using the discount £26.80


Product imageDescriptionQuantityPrice









1  The Italian Job Blend 1kg / Whole Bean 1 £9.50









1  Colombia San Pascual Natural Process 1Kg / Whole Bean 1 £24.00


----------



## Missy

1x Colombian Suarez - 250g / Whole Bean for £4.50 each

1x Indian Monsooned Malabar AA - 250g / Whole Bean for £4.50 each

1x Rwanda Simbi - 350g / Whole Bean for £4.97 each

1x Colombia - El Desvelado #1 - 250g / Whole Bean for £5.63 each

1x Nicaragua Finca La Argentina Natural Micro Lot #1946 *Exclusive* - 350g / Whole Bean for £6.50 each

1x Colombia San Pascual Natural Process - 250g / Whole Bean for £6.50 each

I might be a little bit excited. Hopefully I've bought a bit of all sorts, and my notebook has a loooot of pages so I thought I'd best get filling them in!


----------



## MSM

Ordered some El Desvelado and Costa Rica Perla Negra


----------



## owain

The main reason behind me wanting a proper espresso machine was to explore the world of beans out there. So I'm always up for trying new beans and non traditional flavour espresso. I had a delivery from Rave a few days ago.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UncleJake

Couldn't resist in the end. Last minute bargain!


----------



## ShortShots

hippy_dude said:


> Thanks mate, i can well assure everyone i don't have any connection to the company; was just looking for roasters and their selections and came across the familiar name. I haven't had the Bosque from rave so wouldn't be able to attest to the quality, and they're slightly more expensive than Rave, but i just wanted to give that option to the people I'd seen 'raving' about Bosque as their favourite bean of all time.


Just wanted to point out that it will be a different microlot from our one last year. The Peraltas process many microlots from both their farms (Bosque/Argentina) very differently and offer about 7-8 lots varying from natural/pulped natural/washed and different day lots. You might find something similar, but due to seasonal weather and climate it will most likely taste very different even if it was from the same plot!


----------



## hippy_dude

Good to know short shots thanks, i expected something like this might be the case hence not outright declaring the site in case they weren't the same thing.


----------



## Robbo

Fudge blend and Italian job is great in flat whites...but i didnt like them at all without milk in my usual work Aeropress. Added milk and they tasted great again!

After a few weeks experimenting I think i have discovered i prefer lighter roasts as espresso or brewed black but darker roasts with milk.


----------



## hippy_dude

Im at day 8 since my fudge was roasted and still not getting any flavour coming through particularly, is this Normal? Trying to work out if my ratios are off or whether I should just leave it another week before trying again?


----------



## Mrboots2u

hippy_dude said:


> Im at day 8 since my fudge was roasted and still not getting any flavour coming through particularly, is this Normal? Trying to work out if my ratios are off or whether I should just leave it another week before trying again?


Can you put in general words - Does it lack or have sweetness ? Acidity ? What's the recipe ? Fudge is a quite mom descript note for me ( creamy and sweet ? ) . Are you adding milk ?


----------



## hippy_dude

Yes drinking as a flat white, just had one 17g in and 40 out as I read on here about taking it longer. It certainly isn't sweet to taste, but not completely lacking in sweetness if that makes sense. It just tastes like bog standard coffee atm in that drink. Not really any acidity but there's bitterness.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Ok have you tried pulling it shorter for your milk drink 17>30 ( grind finer )

Again fudge is non descript to me ...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doolallysquiff

Try 17g in - 32-34 out and see if it makes a difference.


----------



## doolallysquiff

Or less as boots said. What time you getting 40 out in?


----------



## hippy_dude

Got the 40 out in about 27 seconds, so i know its running a little fast. Its more confusing as I'm also trying to dial in my new 24.5H IMS basket. Thinking I need to up the dose to 19g so what should I look to get out from that? I'm only thinking that as i got a pretty nice shot from the Suarez earlier with 19g in, 30g out in 27 seconds. Any ideas? Difficult trying to convert the guide for VST baskets to IMS dosing.


----------



## Mrboots2u

The are different baskets - vst had a 2 g tolerance either side . Ims have a wider dose recomendation

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hippy_dude

From my research it seems the IMS work best at the higher end of their dose recommendation. Just pulled another, 19g in, 37 out in 27 seconds. Only way I can really describe the flavour coming through is like rich tea biscuits with a bit of coffeeness coming through. Think maybe I'll go back to using the Chatswood and Suarez and come back to the fudge next week, let it rest a bit more by which time it will have had 14 days.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

hippy_dude said:


> Im at day 8 since my fudge was roasted and still not getting any flavour coming through particularly, is this Normal? Trying to work out if my ratios are off or whether I should just leave it another week before trying again?





hippy_dude said:


> Yes drinking as a flat white.
> 
> It just tastes like bog standard coffee atm in that drink. Not really any acidity but there's bitterness.





hippy_dude said:


> Only way I can really describe the flavour coming through is like rich tea biscuits with a bit of coffeeness coming through. Think maybe I'll go back to using the Chatswood and Suarez and come back to the fudge next week


Ive had the fudge : found it a bit nondescript, borderline bland, too smooth, a bit humdrum.

Much prefer the Suarez, which im drinking atm and loving it as a latte. doubt i'll order the fudge again, just didnt suit my palate


----------



## marcuswar

Hasn't the Fudge blend changed over time?

I tried it over a year or so ago and found it very "buttery" rather than fudge. It certainly had a distinctive taste and smell.


----------



## Jon

marcuswar said:


> Hasn't the Fudge blend changed over time?
> 
> I tried it over a year or so ago and found it very "buttery" rather than fudge. It certainly had a distinctive taste and smell.


I believe so.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Pardon me , but in real life , isn't fudge kinda bland, smooth , sweet . I'd struggle to describe it beyond sweet and creamy

Pull a short shot > add whole milk .


----------



## destiny

I was a tad dissappointed with the fudge too. Apparently it was much better last year..

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## hippy_dude

This discussion has seriously helped thanks, I will leave it another week or two and see if it ages better as I've heard it does. Nearly finished my chatswood which is very nice, and got about 700g of my Suarez left, which i'm also drinking now and liking. You're right about fudge in real life yeah, i guess it just tastes like creamy buttery sugar. Think i might've been expecting a bit more vanilla type of flavour coming through as thats what i think of with fudge, but guess this biscuitty taste fits then.


----------



## hippy_dude

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Ive had the fudge : found it a bit nondescript, borderline bland, too smooth, a bit humdrum.
> 
> Much prefer the Suarez, which im drinking atm and loving it as a latte. doubt i'll order the fudge again, just didnt suit my palate


 @Jumbo Ratty what dose and result are you using for the Suarez?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

hippy_dude said:


> @Jumbo Ratty what dose and result are you using for the Suarez?


Im putting 17.5g into a 15g VST

I aim to get 52.5g out which is classed as a lungo ( 1:3 ) in about 40 seconds.

This is my preference. I make my coffee for me.

If someone else prefers a shorter ration over less time it doesnt make them wrong and me right or vice versa.

A bit like steak, just because someone likes it blue doesnt mean you will.

And if someone likes their steak well done then good for them.

I prefer my steak medium rare







but keep my wig on if someone does ask for anything other than that


----------



## jlarkin

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Im putting 17.5g into a 15g VST
> 
> I aim to get 52.5g out which is classed as a lungo ( 1:3 ) in about 40 seconds.


No, no, no - this is madness 1.5g more than VST recommend and a 1 to 3 ratio? What the actual heck man, I'm so angry right now.

*just kidding*


----------



## destiny

Anyone dosing ~14g of El Desvelado #1? or do I need to up the dose to get something decent.. 1st shot at ~2.2 ratio in only 17sec was really sour.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

destiny said:


> Anyone dosing ~14g of El Desvelado #1? or do I need to up the dose to get something decent.. 1st shot at ~2.2 ratio in only 17sec was really sour.


What's the dose and output weight?

I think you need to grind finer.


----------



## Robbo

destiny said:


> Anyone dosing ~14g of El Desvelado #1? or do I need to up the dose to get something decent.. 1st shot at ~2.2 ratio in only 17sec was really sour.


Yes, thats exactly what i am doing. With the same result. I have tried grinding finer but it is channelling. Wouldnt want to go any finer as its almost talc. Im stoppong at 30g but its always around 15 or 16 seconds.


----------



## Jason1wood

Try better distribution with one of the techniques.


----------



## Robbo

Jason1wood said:


> Try better distribution with one of the techniques.


How do i do that? Sorry if this is a silly question.

I use a eurica mignon which does clump. Should i be distributing it more evenly before tamping?


----------



## Jason1wood

Yeah, sorry I can't do the search for you as on Tapatalk app, just search distribution techniques on here.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

destiny said:


> Anyone dosing ~14g of El Desvelado #1? or do I need to up the dose to get something decent.. 1st shot at ~2.2 ratio in only 17sec was really sour.


You need to slow the pour down. Either up the dose and see if that slows it down or grind finer. If neither of those are an option try tamping harder.

Rave recommends for the el desvelado

Our espresso recipe using 20g vst

20.5g in

44g out

in 27 to 32 seconds


----------



## James811

Loving the San pascual Columbia I got last week, as espresso it's got a really nice almost sharp sweetness, almost like apple flavour I think. As a brew (chemex) and granted I've only just started with a chemex, but it's incredible. Lovely light cup, very bright, sharp acidity with again, a really fruity sweetness. Not Apple like in the chemex, and not getting the strawberry/cherry that sone of you were getting, but a definite fruit, but nothing I can really put my finger on . Simply beautiful though.

When im on the subject of chemex, I'm really enjoying the signature blend through it, I'll have to get some of my old trusty mocha Java and see what that's like in it


----------



## Jez H

https://ravecoffee.co.uk/products/colombia-san-pascual-natural

This is ridiculously tasty from Rave. The best I've had from them.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

James811 said:


> Loving the San pascual Columbia I got last week, as espresso it's got a really nice almost sharp sweetness, almost like apple flavour I think. As a brew (chemex) and granted I've only just started with a chemex, but it's incredible. Lovely light cup, very bright, sharp acidity with again, a really fruity sweetness. Not Apple like in the chemex, and not getting the strawberry/cherry that sone of you were getting, but a definite fruit, but nothing I can really put my finger on . Simply beautiful though.





Jez H said:


> https://ravecoffee.co.uk/products/colombia-san-pascual-natural
> 
> This is ridiculously tasty from Rave. The best I've had from them.


Im just so glad I bought some in my last order,, havent tried it yet,, so am really looking forward to doing so


----------



## Jez H

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Im just so glad I bought some in my last order,, havent tried it yet,, so am really looking forward to doing so


You're in for a treat! I'll definitely be re-ordering!


----------



## James811

@Jumbo Ratty

You'll love it! It's got my other half back into coffee after hating it for the past 3 years. She's asking me to make her a chemex or an Americano (with the aeropress so not really Americano) every night now which is lovely


----------



## Missy

James811 said:


> @Jumbo Ratty
> 
> You'll love it! It's got my other half back into coffee after hating it for the past 3 years. She's asking me to make her a chemex or an Americano (with the aeropress so not really Americano) every night now which is lovely


Lovely? That sounds terrible! Share?!?


----------



## hippy_dude

ulinka said:


> please post here your opinion on this fudge later on


I'm yet to get anything remotely fudgie or if it tbh, very bland worry mild biscuit taste; a bit like if you dip a biscuit into tea. But having said that I only managed to get a decent shot out of the Suarez that actually tastes like the caramel they talk of yesterday so I'll update if i get any new results.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

James811 said:


> @Jumbo Ratty
> 
> You'll love it! It's got my other half back into coffee after hating it for the past 3 years. She's asking me to make her a chemex or an Americano (with the aeropress so not really Americano) every night now which is lovely


thats the trouble,, the nicer the coffee the quicker it goes.

I enjoyed the last lot of suarez so much we upped our consumption by 50% and subsequently ran out of milk.

Id be kicking myself if I hadnt added this san pascual to my basket


----------



## Missy

Oh my days. I've just opened the San Pascual. It just smells incredible. I suspect it's going to be a mare to dial in, having said that I'm drinking the second shot I've pulled because it just smells too good to throw away! Chocolate coated Turkish delight.... I wish I'd known sooner that coffee could taste like this! (Well not quite like this, the burnt overtones are a little less than desirable- but with only 250g and a Yorkshire outlook on life I'm not wasting it!)


----------



## Robbo

Sounds good! Although despite ordering 2kg of various beans from Rave last week it appears i missed this one.

Never mind, Im in Cirencester next Wednesday so will call in and get some...so dont buy it all you lot!!


----------



## MarkT

Just had mine brewed in French press at work and I still love it strawberries, sugary sweet, slightly sharp, clean. Going to have to order more of it I think. However I still got 1.5 kg of coffee left.







(


----------



## Missy

I'm sad.

The San Pascual is all gone, and I've opened

Nicaragua finca la Argentina #1946

And it doesn't seem to taste of much. I'm still dialling it in, but it tastes of coffee and not much else, no sour or bitter, producing 17.5>[email protected] just no amazing tastes. Will I get better results in a v60? Or should I buy up the rest of the world supply of San Pascual and send it out to be roasted?!


----------



## hippy_dude

I've not tried the ones you've got but my experience of my rave coffee have been similar, and can not for the life of me get any crema that will stay, it's thin and dissipates quickly.


----------



## Missy

It's OK. I've found the flavour. It was hiding in the v60. I guess it's like hakuna matata that I thought made dull espresso.


----------



## Jez H

Missy said:


> It's OK. I've found the flavour. It was hiding in the v60. I guess it's like hakuna matata that I thought made dull espresso.


LOVING the Hakuna Matata!


----------



## Missy

Jez H said:


> LOVING the Hakuna Matata!


As espresso?! Again I was sad to see it go it was making awesome v60 and an unbelievably sticky sweet toffee flavoured cold brew. But I just didn't get anything much from the espresso, though a lot more than this.

Might be that San Pascual was just such a left field coffee flavour that was totally unlike coffee that's made me expect to be slapped round the face with weird flavours!!


----------



## Grahamg

Missy said:


> As espresso?! Again I was sad to see it go it was making awesome v60 and an unbelievably sticky sweet toffee flavoured cold brew. But I just didn't get anything much from the espresso, though a lot more than this.
> 
> Might be that San Pascual was just such a left field coffee flavour that was totally unlike coffee that's made me expect to be slapped round the face with weird flavours!!


Not just you, I was underwhelmed but thought maybe I'd not spent enough time trying different brew ratios. Was glad to go back to the mocha java staple!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

So I stated the san pascual today,,,, LOVE IT,, but heres the rub, MsRatty isnt that taken with it and prefers the monsooned malabar AA we just finished.

I had 2 kilos of beans, the other bag being the Rave Italian Job.

I squeezed the excess air out of each bag and smelled it as it came out of the escape vale : the san pascual smelled like a floral sweetshop,, the Italian Job smelled like I was letting air out of a tyre


----------



## Robbo

Just finished hakuna matata which was good but not amazing. I have a 350g bag of san pascual to start tomorrow which i am looking forward to after seeing such great reviews. Time to order the next one to rest. Any recommendations? I drink either straight espresso or flat white

I was not impressed with the fudge blend or italian job. Whats the mocha java like?


----------



## Jacko112

Mocha java has to be my favourite so far from Rave


----------



## hippy_dude

Robbo said:


> Just finished hakuna matata which was good but not amazing. I have a 350g bag of san pascual to start tomorrow which i am looking forward to after seeing such great reviews. Time to order the next one to rest. Any recommendations? I drink either straight espresso or flat white
> 
> I was not impressed with the fudge blend or italian job. Whats the mocha java like?


I'm with you, fudge has been a completely forgettable experience if it wasn't for the frustration I've had with it not going right. Still got about 300g left and am wondering whether to try using it for cold brew but worried even that'll cone out plain and unflavoured.


----------



## James811

Mocha Java is my favourite. But only by a tiny bit. Closely followed by signature. I tend to alternate buying one with each order


----------



## BaggaZee

The Italian Job really isn't doing it for me as an espresso or long Black. I found fudge tasty with Milk but as that's not something I drink often I'll finish off the 350g I have and leave it there. Favourite so far has to be the Chatswood, it's flattering my limited abilities by being really consistent and is rich, sweet and delicious, all the more so as it cools. I've just ordered 1kg.


----------



## Grahamg

Currently enjoying the Colombian Suarez which is along the lines of the Mocha Java but to my tastes just a bit of a smoother chocolate hint. Lovely.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Grahamg said:


> Currently enjoying the Colombian Suarez which is along the lines of the Mocha Java but to my tastes just a bit of a smoother chocolate hint. Lovely.


I really like the suarez and keep going back to it. Found it better than any of the blends,, but appreciate tastes differ between what people like.

I always have it in a latte.


----------



## Missy

I've just opened the Rwandan Simbi(?) And it's delicious, chocolatey dark fruity yummy in milk nice as espresso.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Oh No ! Whats happened to my favourite rave bean of all time !!!

Sumatra Jagong Village doesnt appear on their list of beans anymore.

I hope this is just a blip in supply.

Im actually in a state of turmoil here,, gutted


----------



## Mrboots2u

@ShortShots


----------



## ShortShots

fear not @Jumbo Ratty, just a blip while I wait for the next delivery, day or two at worst. Keep an eye out for a new Sumatra coming in soon too!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

ShortShots said:


> fear not @Jumbo Ratty, just a blip while I wait for the next delivery, day or two at worst. Keep an eye out for a new Sumatra coming in soon too!


PHEW ! thanks for putting me out of my misery.

I actually feel elated now,, how odd that a blip in bean supply made me feel like I was on an emotional rollercoaster.

I need to get a grip


----------



## Jacko112

I'm with you @Graham - Just opened the Columbian suarez - really deep smooth flavours working well as a latte. Could really smell the chocolate. Looking forward to trying it as espresso in the morning.


----------



## James811

Mmm Jagong village. Just ordered







along with some signature to make it worth while









@Jumbo Ratty


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

James811 said:


> Mmm Jagong village. Just ordered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> along with some signature to make it worth while
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Jumbo Ratty


Have you had it before?

i like it in a latte, even more than the san pascual.

Its my favourite bean by quite a bit.


----------



## James811

I was just letting you know it is available to order again.

Yes I have. When I first got into coffee about 2 years ago I had it in my French press and it was the first coffee that made me realise what was out there and got me started on the journey.

I then ordered it a few months ago when I had my bean to cup machine but it didn't do it justice.

Now I have my aeropress and my chemex, I'm sure it'll be amazing in the chemex!


----------



## destiny

I'm planning another order with Rave atm but was quite disappointed with my last kg of El Desvelado (I'm 3/4 down and still can't get anything tasting so great as some say..). Any recommendations for someone with not such a refined taste still learning to dial the shots (flat white/capp style and generally sweet like..)?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

James811 said:


> I was just letting you know it is available to order again.
> 
> Yes I have. When I first got into coffee about 2 years ago I had it in my French press and it was the first coffee that made me realise what was out there and got me started on the journey.
> 
> I then ordered it a few months ago when I had my bean to cup machine but it didn't do it justice.
> 
> Now I have my aeropress and my chemex, I'm sure it'll be amazing in the chemex!


Cheers,, i did have a look earlier on actually and was pleased to see it back where it belongs.

But cant see any variant of it that I thought shortshorts was hinting at



destiny said:


> I'm planning another order with Rave atm but was quite disappointed with my last kg of El Desvelado (I'm 3/4 down and still can't get anything tasting so great as some say..). Any recommendations for someone with not such a refined taste still learning to dial the shots (flat white/capp style and generally sweet like..)?


I wont do a recomendation, cos tastes vary and I havent had the S\O you mention

But my favourites in lattes \ flat whites \ cappuccinos has been sumatra jagong village 1st,,columbian suarez 2nd and monsooned malaba AA 3rd


----------



## Craig-R872

Had my first order today off Rave. Columbian Suarez and Chatswood Blend. Just need to let them rest up now.


----------



## hippy_dude

Craig-R872 said:


> Had my first order today off Rave. Columbian Suarez and Chatswood Blend. Just need to let them rest up now.


Would love to know how you get on with them and with your grind settings as I have the same grinder and have had trouble dialing them in at times.


----------



## Craig-R872

hippy_dude said:


> Would love to know how you get on with them and with your grind settings as I have the same grinder and have had trouble dialing them in at times.


Ok will let you know. What was the problem with your shots?


----------



## hippy_dude

Getting any decent crema that remained for more than 30 seconds, was always thin to begin with. Plus I'm having to grind on nearly the finest setting of the grinder.


----------



## Craig-R872

hippy_dude said:


> Getting any decent crema that remained for more than 30 seconds, was always thin to begin with. Plus I'm having to grind on nearly the finest setting of the grinder.


Have you adjusted your top burr? My current bean grinds on 5 or 6 with burr setting on 6.


----------



## hippy_dude

Craig-R872 said:


> Have you adjusted your top burr? My current bean grinds on 5 or 6 with burr setting on 6.


Yeah I did try tbh and still couldn't get great shots. Having said that I got a vst today and fresh cleaned the portafilter with cafiza and it's already better than it was even though it's still too fine. Will have to play about a bit more I think though. Currently on 4 on top burr and 1 on the dial and getting a 30g pull out of 16g in 23 seconds.


----------



## domjon1

destiny said:


> I'm planning another order with Rave atm but was quite disappointed with my last kg of El Desvelado (I'm 3/4 down and still can't get anything tasting so great as some say..). Any recommendations for someone with not such a refined taste still learning to dial the shots (flat white/capp style and generally sweet like..)?


The Hakuna Matata is sensational imo. Absolutely silky in a flat white and very forgiving too. Can't wait to finish my bag of Suarez off (a bit meh for me) so I can get some more ordered.


----------



## hotmetal

Good! I'm part way through El Desvelado and next up is Hakuna Matata, rested and ready to go.


----------



## Missy

The hakuna matata is fab. Makes a nice rich cold brew too.

I've just cracked open some monsoon Malabar, it's very different to the rest of the order and I quite like it. It's quite "heavy" and gloopy without the weird flavours of Italian Job.


----------



## destiny

@hotmetal, what are you settings for spro with ElD?


----------



## hotmetal

I'm grinding just a bit tighter than "3" on the E37s (about medium for espresso?), and pulling 18.3 to 37ish in about 28", but it does vary a bit. I'm not saying this is the best setting - happy to hear how you're pulling it.


----------



## destiny

I've been doing slightly bigger ratio, 18g in ~41-42g out in 26-38s (yes, way too variable, but I'm trying to find out why atm) and to be fair I can't tell much difference between shorter and longer pours..

I'll give a go this smaller ratio to see how it stacks up taste wise.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

i think some of the best advice i read on here somewhere was to swap out the cup at 1:2 ratio and put another cup under for the other :1 and try that on its own,, see if I like that and would I want that in my espresso. I liked the extra :1 so now I always have a 1:3 ratio


----------



## hotmetal

It's a funny trade off. Some beans I like longer, some shorter, for overall balance. I very often drink both 18>32 and 18>45 But the thing I like about the shorter shots when enjoyed as straight espresso is the thick sweet gloopy feel. I'm not much of a one for Americano/long black, although I dare say that the shot balance would be king and the thickness irrelevant if adding a load of water. Becomes less relevant when adding 5oz of microfoam to it though... the steamed milk brings its own texture and sweetness.


----------



## oursus

I quite often pull a little longer to see if the flavours open up a bit, if it becomes at all astringent, I back off a little


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

James811 said:


> Mmm Jagong village. Just ordered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Jumbo Ratty


 @James811

How are you liking it in the chemex ?

How is this new batch ? even better than you remember,, please say yes


----------



## James811

@Jumbo Ratty

Tried it this morning, it was good, but not as good as It could be, I think the grind may have been too fine and it was only roasted yesterday.

Ill try try it again tomorrow and let you know


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

thanks for the update.

I switched out the beans in my hopper from san pascual to Italian Job,,, just had an update on FB from some visitors we are expecting today for a BBQ, they are at starbucks







didnt want to use my special beans on them and thought they may prefer the IJ


----------



## hippy_dude

Jumbo Ratty said:


> thanks for the update.
> 
> I switched out the beans in my hopper from san pascual to Italian Job,,, just had an update on FB from some visitors we are expecting today for a BBQ, they are at starbucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> didnt want to use my special beans on them and thought they may prefer the IJ


Lol, love it, that's like my dad, I switch out and use the naff cafe Nero beans I had as an emergency backup one time if I'm making him one, he can't taste and tasting notes and just likes "that espresso taste".


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Have to say I cant really chose between the IJ and the san pascual,, I like each of them in their own way.

Its made me think though: I dont think I could be one of those people who only use 250g of one bean then switch to another. I cant be arsed mucking around getting the grinder set right. Was a pita changing over for me, the timer was well out, and as i changed the grind to courser it made the timer adjust.

Think I'll stick to running a kilo at a time


----------



## hippy_dude

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Have to say I cant really chose between the IJ and the san pascual,, I like each of them in their own way.
> 
> Its made me think though: I dont think I could be one of those people who only use 250g of one bean then switch to another. I cant be arsed mucking around getting the grinder set right. Was a pita changing over for me, the timer was well out, and as i changed the grind to courser it made the timer adjust.
> 
> Think I'll stick to running a kilo at a time


Completely agree, I just started to get the settings close to right with my lsol barn beans and I ran out, takes so much effort. Next lot I'm gonna get is Costa Rica San Isidro from north star Roasters in Leeds, was going to buy 250g of a couple but decided now I'm buying 1kg of that.


----------



## marcuswar

I assume your using an on-demand grinder ? If so then yes, trying to change both the grind and the timer at the same time is a recipe for frustration, gnashing of teeth and wasted beans.

The best way of adjusting an on-demand grinder is to initially ignore the timer and concentrate of getting the grind correct. I usually have my grinder set to dispense the smallest amount on the single dose button (1second pulse = roughly about a 1-2 grams) so I just top using this if it's under. Once you have the grind set correctly you can then change the timer to dispense the desired amount.



Jumbo Ratty said:


> Have to say I cant really chose between the IJ and the san pascual,, I like each of them in their own way.
> 
> Its made me think though: I dont think I could be one of those people who only use 250g of one bean then switch to another. I cant be arsed mucking around getting the grinder set right. Was a pita changing over for me, the timer was well out, and as i changed the grind to courser it made the timer adjust.
> 
> Think I'll stick to running a kilo at a time


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

using a eureka mignon. And no beans were wasted I can assure you.

I have it set so 1 timed press should dispense around 7.5 grams. I weigh each out put and make minute adjustments. Then top up if necessary after 2 timed grinds, as my aim is for a total of 16 grams.


----------



## James811

@Jumbo Ratty

Update on Jagong village

Used the chemex, lovely soft flavours, fruity, nutty, chocolates, and a little biscuity almost too, very little acidity and a nice long finish.

I must add I'm not great at picking flavours, but this was so easy to shut my eyes and they were just there.

It's great!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

It will defo be included in my next order.

Glad your enjoying it so much,,, it is a lovely bean


----------



## stevogums

Just a quick one.

Switched form my usual kilo ish of suarez to the san pascual for the last 2 months on my 2nd kilo now.

Really impressed with it as a flatty and a double espresso.

Very easy to dial in and gets better with age ,sweet spot for me is 8 days in.

Not messing to much just 17g in 18g vst 32g out not dont really time any more(unless i'm struggling feels like about 20-30 secs







) just watch as it comes out then drop the cup under.

Lovely bean and will be my staple for a few months to come.


----------



## mozbud

Roasted 250g of the Jagong Village on Saturday and trying it for the first tine today (french press), really enjoying it, will certainly get it again


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I was passing by Cirencester today. Popped in for a cheeky Espresso Costa Rica on guest. Red fruits, with a hint of choc and tangerine.

Had a chat with Brook, congratulated them on their Colombia Natural that they did for last months LSOL and bought a bag of their Rwanda Simba. Great to be back there again.


----------



## Robbo

I was in there myself today. Had the same costa rica as a v60 which was spot on. I have been working in Chippenham every wednesday for the last couple of months so i call in on the way home up the fosse for a coffee and 350g bag of different beans every week. I can also reccomend the italian ice cream shop a couple of doors down where they do a rave coffee flavour! I had pistachio!


----------



## Missy

So. The big question as I fill in my journal, is *manly* an acceptable descriptor? I've been enjoying the monsooned Malabar (I think it's what I was looking for with the Italian job, but just got yucky) but the best description seems to be gloopy and manly. Its like (LIKE- eg it doesn't actually taste of!!) Leather and pipe smoke and barbecues and man-caves. The closest taste comparison was if Laphroaig was available as coffee, that meaty, smoky yumminess.

Really enjoyed it, though probably won't be back for more, as I failed to find any depth behind it, and I can't get the san Pascual out of my head!

Any ideas for what else I should try, either of a similar style or wildly different?


----------



## Glenn

Absolutely Missy.

As long as you recall the descriptor in later years its perfectly fine to use


----------



## Missy

Ooops. Yesterday the FiL reminded me he wants "one of those one cup filter things you have" so I may have accidentally ordered him one, plus some Rwanda Simbi (preground) and (to make postage up!! Honest) myself some more San Pascual and other bits. I really don't need it. I couldn't really afford it. Is this where addiction starts? Anyone got the number for CoffeeAnon?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Perfect timing from Rave.

20% off may firesale.

Just love rave,,,,, now, what to order????


----------



## Jacko112

Looks like it's only valid for 24 hours?


----------



## Jez H

I simply mustn't order any more coffee!! Must resist.....


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

correct, 24hour firesale.

Total came to £35.20 instead of £44.


Product imageDescriptionQuantityPrice









1  Indian Monsooned Malabar AA 1kg / Whole Bean 1 £14.50









1  Papua New Guinea Elimbari A 1kg / Whole Bean 1 £15.00









1  Sumatra Jagong Village 1kg / Whole Bean 1 £14.50


----------



## Missy

I'm thinking of going back to buying kilos. I'm barely getting the hang of a bean and it's gone. Downside is if I dislike it.


----------



## Jacko112

1

Ecuador Hakuna Matata250g / Cafetiere 1 £5.95 









1

Ecuador Hakuna Matata350g / Whole Bean 1 £7.85 









1

Colombian Suarez1kg / Whole Bean 1 £14.50 









1

Sumatra Jagong Village350g / Whole Bean 1 £5.80 


DescriptionPriceSubtotal£34.10  Discount

FIRESALE20 - £6.82 ShippingFree  Total GBP £27.28 


Cost summary


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Missy said:


> I'm thinking of going back to buying kilos. I'm barely getting the hang of a bean and it's gone. Downside is if I dislike it.


I do get that point completely.

I always strictly buy kilos purely for the cost efficiency, I have to budget and stick to a budget.

Ive only had one type of bean so far from Rave that didnt float my boat, just didnt suit me and my taste,, I still drank it, it was still drinkable.

I guess I dont like saying "I dont like a bean", I prefer to say I didnt like it as much as others,, it was my least favorite from Raves range.


----------



## Missy

I think you are right there. Tbh even the dull stuff I've bought has been fine, I'd have kept going with the one blend I did ditch had it not been for the headaches.


----------



## fluffles

Just cracked into the San Pascual. Bought it mainly for espresso but couldn't resist a kalita whilst I'm waiting for them to rest a bit longer.

I'm not a lover of overly funky naturals, this one I really like. Lots of cherry with some chocolate and florals. Can't wait to throw it through the L1.

My first Rave order for some time... thumbs up!


----------



## hotmetal

Interested to know what ratio you like for the San Pascual. I've just ordered 2 x 350g of it, plus some more Hakuna Matata and a bag of Thangaini (which worked out at £0.09 with the discount - bargain!)


----------



## urbanbumpkin

The San Pascual is really good.


----------



## hotmetal

How are you making yours Clive? Mine should arrive on Saturday with a bit of luck and I can't wait. Plus I have an empty hopper - D'oh!


----------



## fluffles

hotmetal said:


> Interested to know what ratio you like for the San Pascual. I've just ordered 2 x 350g of it, plus some more Hakuna Matata and a bag of Thangaini (which worked out at £0.09 with the discount - bargain!)


Needs a very fine grind, hit 16g / 32g in 35s and it made possibly the best flattie I've had in a long time. Had a quick sip of the espresso, deffo got chocolate and boozy cherries. The milk seems to heighten the choc notes


----------



## hotmetal

Excellent, thanks for the info. Sounds great! Mine hasn't landed yet, so I'm guessing next week, but looking forward to it.


----------



## Craig-R872

This Chatswood Blend seems to just get better and better the more it ages. I'm now 20 days post roast and the flavours both in a long black and a flat white are just lovely. Just hope the Columbian Suarez is as good!


----------



## glevum

Totally agree with you on that one, 3 week old Chatters has to be one of my fav top 3 blends



Craig-R872 said:


> This Chatswood Blend seems to just get better and better the more it ages. I'm now 20 days post roast and the flavours both in a long black and a flat white are just lovely. Just hope the Columbian Suarez is as good!


----------



## Missy

has anyone tried the San Pascual as cold brew?

I want to. But it's so lovely I don't want to waste it if it Won't end well.


----------



## GrowlingDog

Just put in my first order from Rave. Some of the Mocha Java and some Columbian Suarez. Looking forward to trying something different from my normal supplier.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Off to Rave for a barista training workshop.


----------



## Missy

Sounds fun. Let us know if it is!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

It was good! Although I must admit it was a little basic for me, but the experience was worthwhile nonetheless. I think it will be a great choice for someone starting into the espresso journey to get a few skills set from the start. My aim for this course was to improve distribution / prep routine, but they didn't have a bottomless portafilter, which was slightly disappointing. I mainly focuses then on getting milk and pouring improved, and got some good tips. I am quite tempted to join the latte art workshop as I definitely lack those skills!


----------



## hippy_dude

pessutojr said:


> It was good! Although I must admit it was a little basic for me, but the experience was worthwhile nonetheless. I think it will be a great choice for someone starting into the espresso journey to get a few skills set from the start. My aim for this course was to improve distribution / prep routine, but they didn't have a bottomless portafilter, which was slightly disappointing. I mainly focuses then on getting milk and pouring improved, and got some good tips. I am quite tempted to join the latte art workshop as I definitely lack those skills!


There's a roaster in Leeds called North Star Roasters who do some really good advanced courses in Barista training I believe as well as sensory tasting courses. Just thought I'd let you know in case this was more what you were looking for.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

The guy at Rave was really knowledgeable, and we tried different brew ratios, splitting shots, etc, etc. Maybe a suggestion to Rave to make an advanced version workshop. Must say the gentleman there was ace on latte art, so definitely thinking of signing up for the that workshop.


----------



## PPapa

Any recommendations on what is the best they have got for brewed? I was thinking of revisiting San Pascual (had it as LSOL) and getting some natural Yirgacheffe G1 they got. Apart from San Pascual, haven't had any coffees off them yet.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Rave have announced a few new additions to their line up of single origins.

Really like the sound of the columbia finca tamara #4

*Colombia Finca Tamana #4*



*
**Nicaragua Finca Argentina #1947*Exclusive**



*
**Kenya Kiriaini AB*

*Brazil Fazenda Ouro Verde*


----------



## James811

I'm intrigued to try the Kenya. I'll be ordering from rave 2 weeks today so hopefully I'll get some then


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Whats happened to the Colombian Suarez ?

Im sure it was there earlier when I was browsing,, but I had to go out and walk the dog,, now I cant find it.


----------



## tcw

I've ordered the Espresso Lover Taster pack from Rave - quite excited to try it out with my new Gaggia Classic!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Just placed my order taking advantage of Raves 15% off.

Havent had a blend off them for ages so thought it was about time, and also have never had their Brazilian Fazenda Ouro Verde so am really looking forward to that.

Hope to see the Colombian Suarez back some time in the near future though


Product imageDescriptionQuantityPrice









1  Sumatra Jagong Village 1kg / Whole Bean 1 £14.50









1  Signature Blend 1kg / Whole Bean 1 £12.95









1  Brazilian Fazenda Ouro Verde 1kg / Whole Bean  1 £14.50


DescriptionPriceSubtotal £41.95 Discount

STORMYSAILING - £6.29Shipping Free Total GBP £35.66


----------



## ShortShots

Suarez will return but not until friday I'm afraid. You're stuck with Tamana (which with the 15% off is a steal anyway!) until then.


----------



## James811

Mmm I love that Suarez. @ShortShots I'll be making my monthly order next week. What would you recommend for filter? I use clever and kalita.

I was thinking suarez, Kenya Kiriaini AB and San Pascual?


----------



## ShortShots

Yeah Sorry it's stuck in port, not much we can do about it until the port authorities release it. Kiriaini is fantastic, I can't get enough of it at the moment. San pascual also a good choice, although for complexity the Layo Tiraga can't be beat, its insane. Suarez is decent for balance, its a great all rounder


----------



## James811

Thanks for the suggestions. I'm going to go for the Suarez the Kenyan and the San Pascual when I come to ordering next week


----------



## christos_geo

glevum said:


> Totally agree with you on that one, 3 week old Chatters has to be one of my fav top 3 blends


Any tips on the recipe you settled on for chatswood? The recommended 20g in 42g out seems a bit overkill at least as espresso. Thank you!


----------



## greenm

Has anyone tried the new Ethiopia Layo Tiraga, tasting notes sound interesting in an espresso (Peaches, Red Berry, Intense Floral aroma)


----------



## shannigan

greenm said:


> Has anyone tried the new Ethiopia Layo Tiraga, tasting notes sound interesting in an espresso (Peaches, Red Berry, Intense Floral aroma)


I ordered some earlier in the week which will hopefully arrive today or tomorrow, but I'll probably leave it a while. Rave's beans seem to benefit from a longer resting period than others. Looking forward to trying i, though.


----------



## amalgam786

Hi

About to place an order - is there a current discount code please?

regards


----------



## jlarkin

amalgam786 said:


> Hi
> 
> About to place an order - is there a current discount code please?
> 
> regards


Others keep abreast of them better than I but if you haven't ordered with them before, then subscribing to email gets you a discount code for your first order.


----------



## CamV6

Folks I can heartily recommend the Ecuador Hakuna Matata. Lively and fruity light/medium roast but lowish acidity. Top stuff and great in milk too


----------



## Dicci

I'm drinking the Columbia Finca Tamana #4 at the moment, possibly the best coffee I've ever had. As a V60 brew it's got dark musky fruit, dark chocolate, a lingering licorice aroma and just the perfect hint of acidity. It's one of those rare coffees that seems to get right into your system so you're still tasting it a day later (in a good way!). Does anyone else have experience of this and have a better way of explaining it?!

I was hoping to try it as an espresso, but am certain it will all have been glugged before having chance to rest..


----------



## owain

This is a lovely espresso on my La Pavoni


----------



## stevogums

Is there any discount codes atm got a few things in the basket waiting to go ?

Colombia - Finca Tamana Lot #4 350g

Ethiopia Layo Tiraga #170 1kg

Regular customer so no new code for joining available ?

Cheers


----------



## glevum

Nah! last one was June 28th.


----------



## stevogums

Full hit then looks like for my sins


----------



## James811

I have no problem paying full price every time for rave. They're very competitively priced and their coffee is well worth it


----------



## Jason1wood

Who needs a code for Rave? Their beans are fantastic and spend over £25, free postage!!!


----------



## hotmetal

I use them a lot. Even when there isn't an actual discount code they usually have 'deal of the day' and even if you don't fancy the beans that are on special offer that day/week, the offers change and the prices are good to start with.


----------



## James811

Just home one from offshore and have this lot to try out. First is the San pascual


----------



## filthynines

Enjoy the Suarez - that's a good un!


----------



## Grimley

Popped into their HQ on my way home Friday to pick up some Columbian Suarez & Ethiopia Layo Tiraga. Pic as proof.


----------



## James811

The Suarez is good. A very simple easy to drink coffee. But with just enough acidity to make it interesting.

The san Pascual I can't seem to be that bothered about. Tried a few different brews. Maybe another few days rest will do it.

The ethiopia seems to shine as a kalita over an immersion brew. Yet to try it as a chemex, but tomorrow I will do.

The signature is good as anything, aeropress, kalita, French press, clever. Can't go wrong with it


----------



## Rhubarb

I've just received a kilo of the Italian from Rave and its very nice so far but also very lively! Guess it will calm down after a few days. Apologies if this has already been asked somewhere (too many pages on this thread to go through), but I was just wondering if there were any pointers for temperature or timings to get the best out of the beans- I've tried a few variations with grind & temp - my last coffee was 18g in, 34g out with a pour time of of 26 secs at a temperature of 102 degrees. Tasted nice but i think theres more to come from these beans


----------



## Mrboots2u

Where are you measuring the 102 degrees ? That's really high . If that's a measurement of water temp at the group you need to bring it down .

Is it a pid measurement that's offset at the group


----------



## Rhubarb

Hi, the 102 is what i had set the PID at (attached to a gaggia classic)


----------



## Mrboots2u

Rhubarb said:


> Hi, the 102 is what i had set the PID at (attached to a gaggia classic)


Ok - what the offset then ?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Just finished a kilo of Rave Papua New Guinea Elimbari A, quite liked it but not so much that id get it again in favour of some of their other SO's

Started a kilo bag of raves Brazilian Fazenda Ouro Verde, really like this a great deal. Easy to get the grind and flow rate just so. Will definitely be ordering this again, could be one of my new favourites from rave.

Both the aforementioned were consumed in lattes \ cappuccinos


----------



## Rhubarb

Mrboots2u said:


> Ok - what the offset then ?


Hi, with the PID at 100 temp in the cup is 76. At 102 it's 78 so an offset of 24


----------



## Mrboots2u

Rhubarb said:


> Hi, with the PID at 100 temp in the cup is 76. At 102 it's 78 so an offset of 24


 @MrShades can you help


----------



## MrShades

There's normally around an 8 to 10c offset between Classic boiler temp and the temp of the brew water.

Hence if your PID is showing pure boiler temp and not using an offset then you want it set to something around 102c probably.

There's then going to be an appreciable difference between the brew temp (which should be around 93-94) and any 'in the cup' temp - as a myriad of different components are in the brew path between shower screen and cup that will reduce the water/coffee temp.

So - what are you measuring when you get 76c?

If that's the temp of your resultant cup of coffee then it's probably not a huge surprise. If it's the temp of the hot water immediately out of the shower screen, and you've used something like the polystyrene cup and digital thermometer or thermocouple to measure it then something is wrong somewhere.

When brewing, your lovely 93c water will be cooled down by (potentially some or all of): the ground coffee, the basket, the portafilter, the ambient air, the cup.... and unless you already have ALL of those above at 93c then your coffee is never going to be also at 93c - it'll always be lower.


----------



## Rhubarb

MrShades said:


> There's normally around an 8 to 10c offset between Classic boiler temp and the temp of the brew water.
> 
> Hence if your PID is showing pure boiler temp and not using an offset then you want it set to something around 102c probably.
> 
> There's then going to be an appreciable difference between the brew temp (which should be around 93-94) and any 'in the cup' temp - as a myriad of different components are in the brew path between shower screen and cup that will reduce the water/coffee temp.
> 
> So - what are you measuring when you get 76c?
> 
> If that's the temp of your resultant cup of coffee then it's probably not a huge surprise. If it's the temp of the hot water immediately out of the shower screen, and you've used something like the polystyrene cup and digital thermometer or thermocouple to measure it then something is wrong somewhere.
> 
> When brewing, your lovely 93c water will be cooled down by (potentially some or all of): the ground coffee, the basket, the portafilter, the ambient air, the cup.... and unless you already have ALL of those above at 93c then your coffee is never going to be also at 93c - it'll always be lower.


Hi MrShades, thanks for this. That 76 degree temperature is the water temperature directly into a (pre heated) cup with the PID set to 100 so there may well be an issue.

Ive just set the PID to 108 and i'm getting just over 80 (almost burnt my hands so didn't see exact figure!)

I've just done a descale in case that was affecting the temp but seems to still be the same. Any ideas?

Is the brew temp you mention best for these particular beans & am i correct in thinking that it should be higher for a lighter roast?

Apologies if these are dumb questions - learning the ropes!


----------



## gman147

Just got a Colombian Pascual from Rave. Really really good. They've nailed this bean.


----------



## Missy

gman147 said:


> Just got a Colombian Pascual from Rave. Really really good. They've nailed this bean.


It's ridiculously good isn't it!


----------



## gman147

Yeah tasting notes are very unique. Beautiful as espresso and flat white through the EK


----------



## ronsil

Just noted the Rave 15% discount on tomorrows orders.

Going to have a 'go' at that in the morning.


----------



## robti

ronsil said:


> Just noted the Rave 15% discount on tomorrows orders.
> 
> Going to have a 'go' at that in the morning.


this swings it for me will use the cc code next time


----------



## hotmetal

I normally take advantage of Rave offers (well I use them a lot regardless of offers or not). Bad timing for this one though, I've got a good month's worth of other stuff in the cupboard already. Including some decaf for the first time :eek


----------



## Kyle T

gman147 said:


> Just got a Colombian Pascual from Rave. Really really good. They've nailed this bean.


Just ordered a bag of this and the Colombian Suarez this morning with Raves 15% off code.


----------



## gman147

ronsil said:


> Just noted the Rave 15% discount on tomorrows orders.
> 
> Going to have a 'go' at that in the morning.


I've found in and around x2.7 to be a good ratio for it. But that's with a linear ramp.


----------



## gman147

Ethiopian G1 Natural Konga possibly nicest spro I've had this year.

19.3 > 42

Useless in milk however.


----------



## Breezy

Whats are peoples timings for the columbian suarez as i was dealing it in yesterday with my Mignon and using a gaga classic and getting

17g> 42g > 29 seconds

Seems i probably need to go for a finer grind and above 30 second extraction?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Breezy said:


> Whats are peoples timings for the columbian suarez as i was dealing it in yesterday with my Mignon and using a gaga classic and getting
> 
> 17g> 42g > 29 seconds
> 
> Seems i probably need to go for a finer grind and above 30 second extraction?


Looks like you do need to go finer than that,, BUT, if it tastes nice to you at that setting,, then all good.

I seem to like a longer extraction time than that,, usually about 45 seconds. But I go for a slightly different ratio of 15g > 45g >45 seconds. But then i drown mine in milk , so could be hiding a multitude of sins. I sometimes even go 15g>60G> 45+ seconds







for milk based.

Maybe if I was only drinking espresso I might change it.

RAVES Recipe for Suarez is


 Our espresso recipe using 20g vst 
20g in
42g out
in 25 to 30 seconds


----------



## BaggaZee

I wish I'd spotted earlier the threads about buying Rave from Amazon. Last minute holiday panic lead to me buying a kilo from Amazon, they've arrived in on time but were roast almost 2 months ago. Still better than supermarkets options though, right??


----------



## ShortShots

stuill fresh but you'll have to rinse through it as once opened nitrogen flushed coffee seems to age faster than normal...Although see our blog post and James hoffman's for more on 'fresh coffee'

https://ravecoffee.co.uk/blogs/news/this-week-in-rave-2

http://www.jimseven.com/2016/08/09/a-challenging-idea-about-fresh-coffee/


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Interesting. I was planning to buy 1kg bags, from Rave directly, so freshly roasted, as those would last me around 25 days or so. So, once the bag is open, even if I put half of the bag away in a tight-sealed container, would the coffee technically age at a higher rate than usual? How long does coffee normally last after the bag is open?


----------



## ShortShots

@pessutojr we only nitrogen flush the amazon coffee


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Thanks @ShortShots!


----------



## Jp19810

Just bagged the last of the Colombia San Pascual Natural Process, this has to be the standout bean of the year for me so far


----------



## Missy

That was a fascinating article... I'd be very interested to try that, though my palate is about as unsophisticated as it gets.


----------



## paul whu

Jp19810 said:


> Just bagged the last of the Colombia San Pascual Natural Process, this has to be the standout bean of the year for me so far


Oh bollocks!!! Are you saying they've run out? I've been enjoying these immensely. Top beans indeed!


----------



## hotmetal

Exactly my reaction when I read that. They were good beans.


----------



## Missy

I may just sit here weeping. Absolutely lush beans.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

10% off raves coffee from midnight tonight then for the next 24hrs

code > SUMMERCUPS

already decided on my order.

1k of columbian suarez and 1k of brazilian fazenda ouro verde

£26.10 delivered

CHEERS Rave


----------



## Jacko112

Good timing by Rave, as always. Just re-stocked with 1kg Mocha Java, 350g Fazenda Ouro Verde & trying the Fudge blend again to see if it's back to it's best.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Have to say that brazilian fazenda ouro verde really impressed me and my partner.

It's her favorite bean from rave so far, and we've tried an awful lot of their range to date.

We do always have latte's and found it excelled as that. Did try it as a espresso and thought it was top drawer as that too.

Will be a regular bean for us from now on I believe


----------



## Grimley

Good timing for me too. As I'm finishing off Columbian suarez I bought during my brief visit last month, I've now stocked up with Signature & Sumatra Jagong Village. Should keep me going until my holiday.


----------



## Breezy

+1 for the brazilian fazenda ouro verde after finishing the columbian suarez which was also superb the brazilian fazenda ouro verde is a superb bean great depth nice balanced acidity and works very well as a flat white or espresso / long black

getting great results from 17g in and an extraction time of around 32 seconds


----------



## hippy_dude

Jacko112 said:


> Good timing by Rave, as always. Just re-stocked with 1kg Mocha Java, 350g Fazenda Ouro Verde & trying the Fudge blend again to see if it's back to it's best.


Would really be interested to hear your views on whether the fudge quality is any good again? I find it odd on their website that there's no reviews for it since January when they changed the flavour-according to people who'd had it before.


----------



## Jacko112

Will do - just opened the kilo of Mocha Java so it'll be a couple of weeks, wasn't a fan of the Fazenda Ouro Verde though but you have to try these things!


----------



## Mrboots2u

hippy_dude said:


> Would really be interested to hear your views on whether the fudge quality is any good again? I find it odd on their website that there's no reviews for it since January when they changed the flavour-according to people who'd had it before.


It's a blend so expect changes to the components as the run dry .


----------



## hippy_dude

Mrboots2u said:


> It's a blend so expect changes to the components as the run dry .


Im aware of that don't worry, just curious to see what he thinks now. I really wanted to love it when I had it in march but it just didn't taste of anything really at the time. Hence interested in a more recent opinion as I'd consider trying again (fudge and maple syrup are my go to flavour notes that will convince me to to buy coffee even if I don't need it!)


----------



## Mrboots2u

hippy_dude said:


> Im aware of that don't worry, just curious to see what he thinks now. I really wanted to love it when I had it in march but it just didn't taste of anything really at the time. Hence interested in a more recent opinion as I'd consider trying again (fudge and maple syrup are my go to flavour notes that will convince me to to buy coffee even if I don't need it!)


Fudge doesn't taste of much itself







sweet ? Creamy ?


----------



## Mrboots2u

You might like this

http://coffeeclub.unionroasted.com/products/los-anonos-yellow-honey-costa-rica

I got more maple syrupy with Milk


----------



## hippy_dude

Mrboots2u said:


> You might like this
> 
> http://coffeeclub.unionroasted.com/products/los-anonos-yellow-honey-costa-rica
> 
> I got more maple syrupy with Milk


Thanks, that's good to know actually as that one is on my list of next one's to try from union. Before that though wanna something a bit bolder so debating between the rave Yirg Gutitti, and square mile's Sweetshop.


----------



## christos_geo

Breezy said:


> +1 for the brazilian fazenda ouro verde after finishing the columbian suarez which was also superb the brazilian fazenda ouro verde is a superb bean great depth nice balanced acidity and works very well as a flat white or espresso / long black
> 
> getting great results from 17g in and an extraction time of around 32 seconds


Hey @Breezy, what ratio did you settle on for the Suarez? Got 2 x350g bags atm so trying to dial in. Going for 18g in and tried 29g 32g 36g and 40g out with the longer shots being slightly more balanced whereas the others were slightly harsh, tad bitter too. What have been your findings? Cheers!


----------



## Breezy

christos_geo said:


> Hey @Breezy, what ratio did you settle on for the Suarez? Got 2 x350g bags atm so trying to dial in. Going for 18g in and tried 29g 32g 36g and 40g out with the longer shots being slightly more balanced whereas the others were slightly harsh, tad bitter too. What have been your findings? Cheers!


I too found the slightly longer shots worked better with my gaggia classic and mignon where i was using 17g in for around 36g out at around 34 seconds seems the longer extraction works much better to get the full balance of all the flavours and i only had to make a a very slight grind adjustment to dial in the brazilian fazenda ouro verde i too also brought 350g of the suarez and brazilian fazenda


----------



## christos_geo

Thank you @Breezy!! It wasn't really palatable for me at under 1:2 ratio as espresso, although mostly fine as piccolo or flat white. Perhaps because I'm more into African coffees leaning towards the brighter/fruitier side. Still have loads left to play with before opening the Ethiopian gutiti







I'll order some of the Brazilian fazenda next and try it out.


----------



## Jacko112

hippy_dude said:


> Im aware of that don't worry, just curious to see what he thinks now. I really wanted to love it when I had it in march but it just didn't taste of anything really at the time. Hence interested in a more recent opinion as I'd consider trying again (fudge and maple syrup are my go to flavour notes that will convince me to to buy coffee even if I don't need it!)


Well the fudge blend got opened this morning & imo it's back! Lovely creamy flavours coming through in both espresso and flat whites. Would definitely order again.


----------



## Snakehips

+1 for Fudge

As I posted in the 'What's in your cup this morning' thread....

Just finishing my first ever bag of Fudge and me and Mrs S have thoroughly enjoyed every cup as 5 oz flat whites.

Will definitely be ordering more shortly.


----------



## hippy_dude

christos_geo said:


> Thank you @Breezy!! It wasn't really palatable for me at under 1:2 ratio as espresso, although mostly fine as piccolo or flat white. Perhaps because I'm more into African coffees leaning towards the brighter/fruitier side. Still have loads left to play with before opening the Ethiopian gutiti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll order some of the Brazilian fazenda next and try it out.


Have you got into the Gutitti yet? I bit the bullet and ordered from Rave again to retry them now I've improved my technique and precision and ordered the Suarez & Gutitti. Curious on your results/recipes using the Gutitti.


----------



## christos_geo

hippy_dude said:


> Have you got into the Gutitti yet? I bit the bullet and ordered from Rave again to retry them now I've improved my technique and precision and ordered the Suarez & Gutitti. Curious on your results/recipes using the Gutitti.


Hey hippy_dude, actually I ended up gifting that bag of Gutiti to my cousin to try out on his Pavoni, however I have notes from the first time I'd ordered it in march and loved it, see screenshots. As for the Suarez, for me it worked best as 18>31 in about 34 sec but at 92°C. Had a tang to it which I love in espresso but would go up to 36g when with milk. Let us know if you get the Gutiti nailed. I'm chasing the whisky in Rocko mountain now.. and life goes on.


----------



## Jacko112

Just had the email (phew as really low!) 24 hr sale from midnight tonight, 20% off - use code Crowsnest20.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Just had the same email,, perfect timing for me too


----------



## 7493

Me too but the code isn't working for me.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

doesnt start until midnight tonight,, you're being too eager


----------



## 7493

Oops! If I'd read the email properly it is only valid from midnight tonight for 24 hours.


----------



## Jacko112

It doesn't start until midnight tonight.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

This 20% discount may warrant a 3 kilo order from me seeing as 2 Ks are coming in at £23.20 for my usual SO's and I need to get above £25


----------



## MarkT

Whenever the sale comes on I still have plenty to get through. Grrrrrrr.







(


----------



## GrowlingDog

Put my order in yesterday


----------



## James811

Just got the email. Was going to order tonight for roasting tomorrow. Looks like I'll have to get up 5 minutes earlier and do it before I start my shift


----------



## Jez H

20%, very generous. You have to love Rave! Liking the sound of the organic Ugandan.


----------



## hippy_dude

GrowlingDog said:


> Put my order in yesterday


Tell me about it mate, mine arrived Friday! Ah well, I'm not sure I like what I got so will have to see when it's finished, original plan was to order a kilo of the red brick blend so may just stick to that


----------



## Spazbarista

Put in my first order from Rave for ages. Bibi and Chatswood


----------



## Tewdric

What, before the sale starts?









I might try that Bibi. I had a few bags of Chatswood and it's nice, but I prefer Signature which has been my everyday coffee for a while now.


----------



## Spazbarista

Didn't know about the sale







oh well

I've been drinking coffee compass for ages.


----------



## Jez H

Gone for 250g of the Kenyan Gakui & 350g of the Colombian Decaf. Cheers Rave!


----------



## Phobic

I was restrained, I ordered 8Kg....

(though 4Kg was decaf, my daily tipple, so that doesn't count







)


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Just placed my order. Should last a couple of months

Havent had the India Bibi Plantation yet, so properly looking forward to that


Product imageDescriptionQuantityPrice









1 Indian Monsooned Malabar AA 1kg / Whole Bean 1 £14.50









1 India Bibi Plantation 1kg / Whole Bean 1 £18.50









1 Colombian Suarez 1kg / Whole Bean 1 £14.50


DescriptionPriceSubtotal £47.50 Discount

CROWSNEST20 - £9.50Shipping Free Total GBP £38.00


----------



## Jez H

Not a bad saving there! I do love Rave. Not only are the beans always well priced & delicious, they often have a flash sale & always a"Deal Of The Day".



Jumbo Ratty said:


> Just placed my order. Should last a couple of months
> 
> Havent had the India Bibi Plantation yet, so properly looking forward to that
> 
> 
> Product imageDescriptionQuantityPrice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 Indian Monsooned Malabar AA 1kg / Whole Bean 1 £14.50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 India Bibi Plantation 1kg / Whole Bean 1 £18.50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 Colombian Suarez 1kg / Whole Bean 1 £14.50
> 
> 
> DescriptionPriceSubtotal £47.50 Discount
> 
> CROWSNEST20 - £9.50Shipping Free Total GBP £38.00


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Jez H said:


> Not a bad saving there! I do love Rave. Not only are the beans always well priced & delicious, they often have a flash sale & always a"Deal Of The Day".


I was very happy.

The discount allows me to buy slightly more expensive beans than I would have otherwise.

I try to stick to the £14.50 per kilo and always buy in kilos of a type of bean as that also keeps the price down.

I was holding out for a sale and heypresto one came along !

Must say im very loyal to rave,, they're my go to roaster


----------



## James811

I probably order from rave 3 or 4 times then hasbean for 1 as they're much more expensive. I do love rave. They were my first ever fresh roasted order so they hold a dear place in my heart haha. They're very well priced, coffee is great and the service is too. I order 350 of the Kenya, 350 of the new crows nest blend, and because the discount saved me £3 I added a 250 of signature so it only cost me £1. Yea I could of taken the saving but I'd rather have more coffee


----------



## amurak

thank guys and rave coffee for discount code









i ordere

Ethiopian Yirgacheffe G1 Natural Gutiti

Fudge Blend Evolution


----------



## hippy_dude

Hi guys, this may have been asked before but has anyone got recipes/ratios for getting the sweetest caramel out the Columbian Suarez?


----------



## Craig-R872

hippy_dude said:


> Hi guys, this may have been asked before but has anyone got recipes/ratios for getting the sweetest caramel out the Columbian Suarez?


19.5g in 42g out @94°c circa 26 secs. I find this gives a sweet caramel taste.


----------



## Tewdric

I haven't had any for a while but last time I got the best shot slightly upping the dose to about 16.5-16.7 ish and letting it run to 35-38, pulling the Londimium lever at the top of the pressure cycle. It was very good, but I remain most content with the dark chocolate/hazelnut/maple syrup/amoretto luciosness I am getting from Signature Blend as an espresso and, in particular, the thoroughly comforting lattes.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

hippy_dude said:


> Hi guys, this may have been asked before but has anyone got recipes/ratios for getting the sweetest caramel out the Columbian Suarez?


I've only tried half a bag recently. 18g=>36g 38 secs. I only tried it at 93c, unless it's really a really light roast I tend to stick with 93c



hippy_dude said:


> Hi guys, this may have been asked before but has anyone got recipes/ratios for getting the sweetest caramel out the Columbian Suarez?


----------



## Jez H

Holy moly, so, so good. Just what I needed prior to Root Canal Surgery:

https://ravecoffee.co.uk/products/kenya-kiangoi-aa-044-micro-lot


----------



## Jacko112

Has anyone tried the Crows Nest yet?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

oh wow !

Just having the first cup of India Bibi Plantation

The grinders still on the setting from the last bean but this has come out very well and I still have some playing around to do.

Im getting marzipan from the off in my latte,, but the descriptions are hazelnut and walnut.

This is very satisfactory


----------



## James811

My order has been sat at the sorting office for 5 days. Hopefully it'll be alright once I pick it up tomorrow


----------



## hotmetal

Rave themselves recommend 7-10 days resting after roast (please correct me if I'm wrong) so do not worry about the postal delay. It'll be fine.


----------



## James811

I know that, I buy it a week before I'm home to allow it to rest. What I was referring to was the sauna that they call a sorting office and that it's sat in its Jiffy bag all week


----------



## Thecatlinux

James811 said:


> I know that, I buy it a week before I'm home to allow it to rest. What I was referring to was the sauna that they call a sorting office and that it's sat in its Jiffy bag all week


 I have some spares of these if you get in a muddle James


----------



## James811

@Jacko112

Ive made 2 brews of crows nest today. One in the CCD and one in the Kalita. Both good, nothing extraordinary. However it's my first 2 with it so seems very promising. I'll try a few different things with it to,or row and let you know how I get on


----------



## Breezy

I'm almost out of my suarez and i'm tempted to go for the Brazil Fazenda Ouro Verde again as I really enjoyed that but it looks like rave are out and also out of the Gutitti so it looks like its time to try the Fudge Blend


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Breezy said:


> I'm almost out of my suarez and i'm tempted to go for the Brazil Fazenda Ouro Verde again as I really enjoyed that but it looks like rave are out and also out of the Gutitti so it looks like its time to try the Fudge Blend


They're also out of the Bibi India Plantation which in thoroughly enjoying, but they now have sumatra jagong village back in stock which is one of my all time favourites


----------



## filthynines

Not a huge fan of the Fudge Blend, but not bad for longer coffees. It is made for milk, after all, and I'm not a big milk fan. But, if you like the Suarez I think you'll like Fudge.


----------



## Breezy

Hmm the sumatra jagong village does look good however the brazillian fazenda Ouro was my previous favourite and the suarez is good.

the wife drinks flat whites and i usually go for a black or macchiato so i think the sumatra jagong village may tick the box.

Does the fruity notes of the cherries come through quite nicely?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Breezy said:


> Hmm the sumatra jagong village does look good however the brazillian fazenda Ouro was my previous favourite and the suarez is good.
> 
> the wife drinks flat whites and i usually go for a black or macchiato so i think the sumatra jagong village may tick the box.
> 
> Does the fruity notes of the cherries come through quite nicely?


Ive found that it can differ on the batch (the cherries coming through) but when they do, they are unmistakably morello cherries.

But regardless of that, its my favourite just above the brazillian fazenda Ouro which comes above the suarez for me, BUT, we do both enjoy milk in our drinks.


----------



## Breezy

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Ive found that it can differ on the batch (the cherries coming through) but when they do, they are unmistakably morello cherries.
> 
> But regardless of that, its my favourite just above the brazillian fazenda Ouro which comes above the suarez for me, BUT, we do both enjoy milk in our drinks.


I think I will take your advice I was very impressed with the suarez and fazenda Ouro but the sumatra jagong village is a medium/dark roast too would you say the flavours are less intense than the suarez i.e. slightly more mellow and well balanced?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

its not something i can easily put my finger on why i liked it more than the suarez.

It just suited my palette, i found it very drinkable, very easy going,very easy to get on with, something about it made my eyes light up and go "this is for me" and as is mentioned in some of the reviews for it on the rave website, the aftertaste is truly wonderful, the best aftertaste of any coffee ive had so far.

I dont usually recommend a variety of beans because one mans meat is anothers poison, or something like that,, but, because of the 2 other SO's you mentioned you liked, I cant see why you wouldnt like this one, maybe even more so.

If you get it I hope it lives up to the hype


----------



## Spazbarista

I've had my first bags of Rave for well over a year and I'm liking what I've had. It had all gone a little light for my tastes and I came to the conclusion that the new Loring roaster wasn't suited to thd sorts of flavours I favour, and everything tasted, to me, a little hollow.

I've just finished off a kg of Chatswood and it wasn't bad at all. Got some of the Bibi nicely rested and will be tucking into it in the morning.


----------



## filthynines

A perfectly satisfactory cafetiere of Finca Tamana Lot #4 today. Pleasing fruit notes.


----------



## Split Shot

*El Salvador Finca El Carmen*

*
*First taste of this today. One of the things I like about Rave is that their tasting notes always seem spot on to me.

Really smooth and balanced as espresso - for me rich milk chocolate, brown sugar, with pear acidity. 14g > 27g.

I think I might prefer this even to Colombian Suarez. Its a very comforting drink (almost like a very refined espresso blend?), and I haven't even had a chance to get the grinder dialed in yet...

Recommended!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Im just finishing off a kilo of India Bibi Plantation and think its one of the nicest beans ive had from rave,, had it with milk though with the odd espresso.

I'll be getting some more of it in the future


----------



## Jacko112

I'm with you @Jumbo Ratty I've really enjoyed the Bibi too but mine have been more espresso's.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Im literally drinking a lovely latte of it right now.

I found it better to slightly updose my 15g VST to 15.5g - 15.8gs+ for this bean whereas I normally stick to 15gs with most coffees i get from rave


----------



## Phobic

filthynines said:


> A perfectly satisfactory cafetiere of Finca Tamana Lot #4 today. Pleasing fruit notes.


I'm enjoying this at the moment as an espresso, potent, heavy, berry fruit, good acidity & well balanced 20g > 41g in 34s


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

As you may or may not have expected, Rave have a treat (better than a trick right?!) for you this month.

From Midnight tonight they will be running a 24 hour flash sale on all their green and roasted coffee with 20% off!

Use Code: TRICKORTREAT at checkout


----------



## James811

Damn, beaten again.

I was going to order tonight so I'll hang off and do it in the morning before I start my shift


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

for the first time i might not be able to capitalise on the discount







:dummy:just got too much in stock atm


----------



## Jacko112

Good ol'Rave! They must know when we all run out lol

Question is, what to order this time? Tempted by the new Brazil Fazenda Capim.


----------



## James811

I'll be going for 350 of the Columbia Suarez and 350 of the new Costa Rica. That'll give me plenty for 2 weeks home


----------



## Jez H

Anybody got any suggestions for their sweetest, fruitiest bean to Aeropress?


----------



## Aaron F

Damn, damn. 2 days earlier and this would have been ideal.

If i want something fruity i tend to go for an Ehtopian bean.

I see they have this but haven't tried it before

ETHIOPIA LAYO TIRAGA #170


----------



## Phobic

Jumbo Ratty said:


> for the first time i might not be able to capitalise on the discount
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :dummy:just got too much in stock atm


I'm still full from the last Rave promo!


----------



## YerbaMate170

I'm getting a "Your cart does not meet the requirements for the TRICKORTREAT discount code" when trying to use it for the Capim Branco, it's past midnight and I'm tired so maybe I've misunderstood what it applies to (I'm just trying to get 250g of it roasted) - either way I don't care too much, beans sound good so can't wait to try!


----------



## James811

@JezH

The crows nest is pretty fruity. You could also try their new Costa Rica Peaberry


----------



## Jez H

James811 said:


> @JezH
> 
> The crows nest is pretty fruity. You could also try their new Costa Rica Peaberry


thanks James.


----------



## Jez H

Costa Rica Aquiares Peaberry & Ethiopia Layo Tiraga #170 for me. Happy days. At least the missus won't get a fright when she checks the credit card.


----------



## Drewster

Mmmmmmm

Some of that Costa Rica Peaberry stuff and some Uganda Sipi falls......

it would be rude not too 

(Plus it should keep me ticking over until the next LSOL (double  )


----------



## Tewdric

Tewdric said:


> I haven't had any for a while but last time I got the best shot slightly upping the dose to about 16.5-16.7 ish and letting it run to 35-38, pulling the Londimium lever at the top of the pressure cycle. It was very good, but I remain most content with the dark chocolate/hazelnut/maple syrup/amoretto luciosness I am getting from Signature Blend as an espresso and, in particular, the thoroughly comforting lattes.


Sorry to reply to my own post but the latest batch of Signature is giving me hints of orange and morello cherry as well as the usual chocolate nuttiness and lovely amaretto finish. It really is a wonderful everyday bean as a spro or 6oz milky.


----------



## Jez H

Big shout out to Rave, who I love anyway. I e-mailed them the other day regarding their 20% off promo & whether, if I placed my order, they would hold off roasting & posting for 3 weeks. They said no problem so long as I mention it in the notes section prior to placing my order, which I duly did. Anyway, yesterday I got a "shipment e-mail" from them. Contacted them about it today & they very kindly said keep the coffee when it arrives & they'll send out my original order in 3 weeks. Cracking service, as ever. And, of course, the beans are always superb.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Jez H said:


> Big shout out to Rave, I e-mailed them the other day regarding their* 20% off promo & whether, if I placed my order, they would hold off roasting & posting* for 3 weeks. They said no problem so long as I mention it in the notes section prior to placing my order.


I wondered whether they'd do that ,, now i know,, thanks


----------



## Jez H

Jumbo Ratty said:


> I wondered whether they'd do that ,, now i know,, thanks


A great company. Love em!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

the last 25 kilos of beans ive bought have all come from rave,, i think i love their beans and company ethos too


----------



## Jez H

Price, quality & customer service. All top notch.


----------



## GrowlingDog

I'm rather enjoying their Chatswood blend at the moment. I think that will become the new house coffee. Makes a great Americano.


----------



## johnealey

Called in this afternoon to collect some greens ordered yesterday, very very busy, all running in high gear, nice problem to have (managed a sneaky flattie whilst waiting too







)

John


----------



## James811

I tend to use them a lot more than another roasters. I've probably ordered about 30 times from rave and 3 or so from hasbean. Service and price is just too good to not use them


----------



## joltuk

I'm gonna give these guys a try on my next order, been looking for a change from my normal SM Red Brick.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

I wish i lived closer to Rave,, id love to go there on one of the forum days, , or simply to go in for a coffee there and pick up my beans.

Must say not much makes me feel as happy as having a good stash of raves beans


----------



## YerbaMate170

I wonder if anyone on here who ordered the Costa Rican has received my Brazilian... Because I ordered the Brazilian but have received the Costa Rican! I'm sure it's lovely as well


----------



## Missy

YerbaMate170 said:


> I wonder if anyone on here who ordered the Costa Rican has received my Brazilian... Because I ordered the Brazilian but have received the Costa Rican! I'm sure it's lovely as well


Give them a ring. They are great at customer service.


----------



## amurak

anyone have a discount code to Rave Coffee.


----------



## GCGlasgow

Rave's coffee is already about the cheapest coffee out there. They do sometimes do special deals.


----------



## Jez H

https://ravecoffee.co.uk/collections/daily-deals


----------



## CrashEd

Just ordered from these guys for the first time - really looking forward to trying it out (and getting my grubby mits on a new machine lol!).


----------



## filthynines

Trying out Sumatra Jagong Village as espresso. A little dark for my liking. Definitely some cherry in there. Nicely acidic.

Also had decaf for the first time in my life via Rave's Sparkling Water blend. A nice flat white, could drink that daily.


----------



## Breezy

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Ive found that it can differ on the batch (the cherries coming through) but when they do, they are unmistakably morello cherries.
> 
> But regardless of that, its my favourite just above the brazillian fazenda Ouro which comes above the suarez for me, BUT, we do both enjoy milk in our drinks.


So i've tried the sumatra two wees post roast and so far its got quite a few strong flavour coming through as an espresso / long black although I havent tried it in Milk yet think it may be a tad on the dark side for me!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Ive found that it can differ on the batch (the cherries coming through) but when they do, they are unmistakably morello cherries.
> 
> But regardless of that, its my favourite just above the brazillian fazenda Ouro which comes above the suarez for me,* BUT, we do both enjoy milk in our drinks*.





Breezy said:


> So i've tried the sumatra two wees post roast and so far its got quite a few strong flavour coming through as an espresso / long black although I havent tried it in Milk yet think it may be a tad on the dark side for me!


Thats why I added the rider, BUT, we do both enjoy milk in our drinks.


----------



## James811

I miss currently enjoying the Costa Rica peaberry a stupid amount as brewed. It's amazing!


----------



## nekromantik

for milk based do people prefer el carmen or suraez?

any other recommendations?


----------



## Craig-R872

nekromantik said:


> for milk based do people prefer el carmen or suraez?
> 
> any other recommendations?


Their Mocha Java is nice as a latte.


----------



## shaunclarke

Any recommendation's from Rave? I like an espresso and milk based too. Not too dark but should be able to cut through the milk.


----------



## ShortShots

have a go at the new simbi lot, just released it today


----------



## mathof

shaunclarke said:


> Any recommendation's from Rave? I like an espresso and milk based too. Not too dark but should be able to cut through the milk.


I've just ordered my second batch of El Salvador Finca El Carmen. It fits your (and my) demands perfectly:

https://ravecoffee.co.uk/collections/single-origin-coffee/products/el-salvador-finca-el-carmen

Matt


----------



## shaunclarke

I went for the Chatswood in the end. I missed your post @mathof. Anyone recommend a resting time? Any advice for these beans would be most welcome.


----------



## oursus

shaunclarke said:


> I went for the Chatswood in the end. I missed your post @mathof. Anyone recommend a resting time? Any advice for these beans would be most welcome.


Resting time the same as for all rave stuff, 7-10 days. The chatswood is delicious, easy to extract being a darker roast.


----------



## Leigh

They're both really nice but the Colombian Suarez is one of my favourite beans, it does tend to change fairly quickly though and I have to dial in the grind.


----------



## AndyDClements

Ground some of that (Chatswood) for a mate to use, he made some Turkish style with it and loved it. I was concerned it my be over-roasted for Turkish (it gets roasted again in the pot) but he seemed happy.


----------



## smidster09

I am an avid rave customer, rarely buy from elsewhere unless I'm trying some from a coffee shop, I get to work all over so always good to try new places. Recently had the Brazilian Fazenda. Couldn't get it going as an espresso but was a lot better when put through a v60.

I tend to order 1kg of a blend and 500g of single origin try and mix it up.


----------



## Jez H

My latest Rave order is missing in the post! Should have been with me Monday/Tuesday.


----------



## coffeechap

Jez H said:


> My latest Rave order is missing in the post! Should have been with me Monday/Tuesday. ��


Have you contacted them?


----------



## glevum

I have had a couple of bags go AWOL over the last few years, they are always straight on to it. give em a bell.


----------



## Jez H

Yep. Contacted Vikki a few times. She said she'd sort it out on Friday. First time this has happened with a Rave delivery for me. Assuming it's lost in the postal system.


----------



## stucowp

Interesting to so some one else has had beans go missing recently, its the first time its happened to me and now am running out! arghh Have contacted them so hopefully get a response tomorrow.


----------



## hotmetal

Probably Christmas post ramping up - new casual staff at the post office, massive increase in number of items etc. I suppose these things happen. I've been lucky so far.


----------



## Groovemaster

How do!

Just put my first order in for some mocha java and Chatsworth beans.

I only use aeropress and wondering about resting times.. just seen a few post regarding resting time for espresso and wondering if same goes for press.

thanks


----------



## Yes Row

Groovemaster said:


> How do!
> 
> Just put my first order in for some mocha java and Chatsworth beans.
> 
> I only use aeropress and wondering about resting times.. just seen a few post regarding resting time for espresso and wondering if same goes for press.
> 
> thanks


I don't worry about resting beans for brewed coffee, just dive straight in. I don't believe it is deemed necessary, but folk with greater knowledge will confirm


----------



## Groovemaster

Nice one thanks


----------



## thesmileyone

Hope this doesn't go walkies. I sent a parcel to my new house via Amazon this week. For some reason it got delivered to a neighbour even though Royal Mail claim it was delivered to home address. The neighbour opened the parcel and seems to have had a quick read of the £120 worth of books which were all "New" and now all have broken spines. Then they hand-wrote my actual address on a label and someone delivered it when we went out.

We also suspect one of the neighbours is a very big time drug dealer, constant "parcels" being delivered literally in small paper bags, and at night there are constantly people coming and going for 2-3 minutes, 5-6x per night, around 2am. If this is actually the case I wouldn't put it past them to open and steal parcels.

Anyway, got this coming now, I just have a nutribullet grinder still but I also have one of those £15 amazon special hand burr grinders which is very fine.










Any particular tips? I have espresso in the mornings and then later on a Hario V60 mug.


----------



## hippy_dude

Anyone here using the black Friday Panama beans? What are people making of them? Getting lovely filter out of it but the flat white is a bit lifeless.


----------



## gman147

Finca El Carmen back this year for that christmas selection box taste.

Very nice coffee with whole milk


----------



## Aaron F

Have to agree. Opened a 350g bag yesterday and as long as you dont over do the milk its way too easy to drink.

Using the Rwandan coffee also but pefer it as a filter.


----------



## KMSteve

First time order for me placed today, the sample pack with Old faithful, Italian Job & Chatswood Blend in there.

Normally get my beans from St Martins in Leicester but after a couple of strange batches thought would try another roaster.

Looking forward to these


----------



## nekromantik

happy new year all!

quick question, el carmin and COLOMBIAN SUAREZ?

which one do you lot think is better for milk based drinks?


----------



## Grimley

COLOMBIAN SUAREZ is very good for milk drinks.


----------



## nekromantik

cheers


----------



## thebeancounter

Had a whole variety of rave beans (such as chatswood, fudge, Mocha Java, Colombian Suaraz) and just tried the rave signature and think its probably my favourite alongside the chatswood blend!!

Bought beans, hand ground (hario mini mill) then cafetiere (around 14-15g to 3cup caf).


----------



## Craig-R872

Columbian Suarez for me is a winner in milk. Sweet caramel and chocolate. 19g in 42g out @ 33 seconds.


----------



## Jon

I forget - do we have a forum discount code for rave?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Jon said:


> I forget - do we have a forum discount code for rave?


I don't think so @Jon.


----------



## Jon

pessutojr said:


> I don't think so @Jon.


Thanks. I bought a kilo yesterday. Severe coffee drought here!


----------



## YerbaMate170

The Mexican sounds interesting, another country I've never had coffee from, that on its own enough to purchase at some point I reckon.


----------



## Chriswrighto

Picked up some of the Brazil Capim Branco - really, really great coffee.


----------



## profspudhed

i have to admit to using rave a lot myself lately, its just such good value its hard to go elsewhere and i think the brazil fazenda capim branco is the best bang for buck SO ive tried in a good while and if im honest its probably my personal fave coffee of 2016


----------



## arellim

Chriswrighto said:


> Picked up some of the Brazil Capim Branco - really, really great coffee.





> i have to admit to using rave a lot myself lately' date=' its just such good value its hard to go elsewhere and i think the brazil fazenda capim branco is the best bang for buck SO ive tried in a good while and if im honest its probably my personal fave coffee of 2016[/quote']
> 
> Just ordered 1kg of these beans and really looking forward to them. I'm hoping they're the lighter side of medium and with a lingering nutty taste.
> 
> Using a Eureka 75e and a Londinium L1, so I'll let you know how I get on. Would be great to share some commentary of your grinds, resting periods and extraction ratios etc.
> 
> Andy


----------



## mdizzle1

Are there any discount codes going for rave?


----------



## NickdeBug

go on their website and an offer will pop up with 20% off your 1st order when you subscribe to their newsletter


----------



## mdizzle1

Thank you


----------



## profspudhed

arellim said:


> Just ordered 1kg of these beans and really looking forward to them. I'm hoping they're the lighter side of medium and with a lingering nutty taste.
> 
> Using a Eureka 75e and a Londinium L1, so I'll let you know how I get on. Would be great to share some commentary of your grinds, resting periods and extraction ratios etc.
> 
> Andy


i find if you dont rest it you have to grind fairly coarse compared to most beans but i actually quite like them in the early days, at that point you definitely get the most of that heavy funky leather/aniseed taste which i personally love but as you rest it that dies off a little and the brew becomes a lot more rounded, nutty and smooth. as for grind they seem to be much coarser than other beans, using my mazzer as an example on most beans ill be in the upper half of the 8 to 9 range to get the best but those tend to need to be dialled down to closer to 8 when really fresh, they tend to be at their best after about 4 days resting i find and at that point the grind is usually around or just over 8.5, still lower than most stuff but it seems to get the best from them.

i have actually just had my first somewhat disappointing bag off rave, although it was a clearance one i grabbed so it was cheap but the papua new guinea kunjin is pretty poor, it actually reminds me a little of those dark days when you run out and are forced to get taylors from the supermarket or something, but i guess not every one can be a winner


----------



## arellim

Thanks- interesting on resting days as normally i would wait much longer than 4 days. Arrived today, roasted Monday, so 1 or 2 days max; was terrible! Extraction looked good but taste for very 'gassy' if that is such a thing. Will have another go on Friday I think.


----------



## arellim

Brazil Capim Brano; so far- okay.

Punchy, the darker side of medium and leaves very little nutty or creamy finish that I had hoped for.

7 days since roast today so I'll update how the flavour changes...


----------



## Beanosaurus

I've had a kilo of the most recent Colombia Suarez and to be honest I think I had about 2-3 decent shots out of it.

Seemed like a bit of an over-developed roast?

I chased the caramel and it lasted very briefly but then tasted like generic coffee despite my best attempts of barista intuition and different recipes.

I had just recently re-aligned my burrs so I don't know if that might be highlighting what I was initially assuming, unless I'm just being sh*t!

Can anyone else chime in on the Suarez?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Beanosaurus said:


> I've had a kilo of the most recent Colombia Suarez and to be honest I think I had about 2-3 decent shots out of it.
> 
> Seemed like a bit of an over-developed roast?
> 
> I chased the caramel and it lasted very briefly but then tasted like generic coffee despite my best attempts of barista intuition and different recipes.
> 
> I had just recently re-aligned my burrs so I don't know if that might be highlighting what I was initially assuming, unless I'm just being sh*t!
> 
> Can anyone else chime in in the Suarez?


Interesting. I've ordered 350g from them, but need to finish the CC DSOL first 

I had it before, and, as much as I'd like to say it's good, to me at least it's nothing special really. It's just a "staple" kind of coffee bean, which is pleasant and easy to drink. I never thought too much of it, but I order it now and again.


----------



## Craig-R872

Beanosaurus said:


> I've had a kilo of the most recent Colombia Suarez and to be honest I think I had about 2-3 decent shots out of it.
> 
> Seemed like a bit of an over-developed roast?
> 
> I chased the caramel and it lasted very briefly but then tasted like generic coffee despite my best attempts of barista intuition and different recipes.
> 
> I had just recently re-aligned my burrs so I don't know if that might be highlighting what I was initially assuming, unless I'm just being sh*t!
> 
> Can anyone else chime in in the Suarez?


Columbian Suarez is my fave from rave! Had 2kg delivered couple of weeks ago, for me it's lovely sweet caramel taste with milk. Also makes a nice Americano with a sweet aftertaste. I do find this bean gets better as it ages tho. How long ago was it roasted?


----------



## Beanosaurus

Craig-R872 said:


> Columbian Suarez is my fave from rave! Had 2kg delivered couple of weeks ago, for me it's lovely sweet caramel taste with milk. Also makes a nice Americano with a sweet aftertaste. I do find this bean gets better as it ages tho. How long ago was it roasted?


Er, think it was roasted on the 5th.

I've had it in the past and enjoyed it but really struggled with the lot I got.


----------



## Craig-R872

Mine was roasted on the 9th. I had some of there fudge blend with my order I really did not think anything much about that.


----------



## coffeechap

Beanosaurus said:


> Er, think it was roasted on the 5th.
> 
> I've had it in the past and enjoyed it but really struggled with the lot I got.


 @Beanosaurus Email brook, you may have had some from a full capacity roast, brook will sort you out


----------



## Beanosaurus

coffeechap said:


> @Beanosaurus Email brook, you may have had some from a full capacity roast, brook will sort you out


Errr, I'd feel a bit cheeky haha! I've had great stuff from Rave in the past and just wanted a good value option for my post-Christmas wallet blues.

I'd like to believe I can nail a decent espresso recipe or two from a bean, but I genuinely struggled this time around.

Will drop him a message and see what he says.


----------



## coffeechap

He is expecting your mail


----------



## Beanosaurus

coffeechap said:


> He is expecting your mail


Waaaah just sent it! Feel like Oliver or something


----------



## Rom

Suarez is my favourite bean from Rave, easy and tasty espresso.

I usually buy 2 kilos at a time and don't use it for brewed so it lasts me a long time. I was about to order again but might skip the current batch and look else where before returning to my old faithful


----------



## Craig-R872

Rom said:


> I was about to order again but might skip the current batch and look else where before returning to my old faithful


Mine is its usually lovely self and seems to be ok. It was roasted later than beanosaurus's too.


----------



## JackBlackmore

I really liked my last bag of Suarez so going to be ordering another but can anyone recommend something that's a bit more red berry than caramel?


----------



## hippy_dude

Anyone here tried running the filter blend through as espresso?


----------



## stevogums

Just half way through kilo of Suarez roasted on 19th really enjoyable.

However got to say just gone through 350g of the SIG blend and it blew me away how good it was. Took a punt on the SIG blend and glad i did an oldy but a Goldy.


----------



## James811

Got two 350g bags from rave this month. A Costa Rican Peaberry and Mexico finca Santa Rosa. Been using them both, from 3 days post roast to now (7 days) they've both been amazing so far, in the kalita and aeropress mainly, and I'm pretty sure I'm not getting as much out of them as a lot of you could. They've both changed since I started, not for better or worse but definitely changed a bit. Looking forward to seeing how they go over the next week too


----------



## Jez H

James811 said:


> Got two 350g bags from rave this month. A Costa Rican Peaberry and Mexico finca Santa Rosa. Been using them both, from 3 days post roast to now (7 days) they've both been amazing so far, in the kalita and aeropress mainly, and I'm pretty sure I'm not getting as much out of them as a lot of you could. They've both changed since I started, not for better or worse but definitely changed a bit. Looking forward to seeing how they go over the next week too


Had 1 brew of the Peaberry & it is superb. As is my first cup of the organic Ethiopian this morning!


----------



## Hibbsy

Have just received a few bags of Rave, Suarez and chatswood blend being 2 of them, how long would you recommend I rest these before grinding ?

Cheers


----------



## James811

For brewed I start using 3 days post roast, espresso I can't really comment on


----------



## Hibbsy

Cheers I will give them a go brewed then, as they were roasted on the 8th.


----------



## hotmetal

Rave say 10 days (give or take a couple) post roast for espresso.


----------



## Hibbsy

Cheers, I got a KG of the sale stock India plantation A espresso roast, will rest this one til next weekend. Luckily the others should be OK for brewed this weekend and into next week @James811.


----------



## hotmetal

Yeah I grabbed a key of the organic Ethiopian which will be good to go this weekend. Although I have a couple of days Horsham Serra Negra to go, and I'll be kind of sad to change from that, but still looking forward to the Rave bag, and then it's LSOL so I'm beaned out this month!


----------



## Jez H

hotmetal said:


> Yeah I grabbed a key of the organic Ethiopian which will be good to go this weekend. Although I have a couple of days Horsham Serra Negra to go, and I'll be kind of sad to change from that, but still looking forward to the Rave bag, and then it's LSOL so I'm beaned out this month!


just drinking the organic Ethiopian as I type. It's a cracker. I get dark chocolate & sweet blueberries.


----------



## Breezy

anyone tried the Brazil Sitio Nossa Senhora do Carmo?


----------



## Buckulus

Somehow Rave have only just come on my radar despite only living 20 minutes away.

I'm going to pop in for some coffee and cake on Saturday... has anyone got any bean recommendations for V60?


----------



## johnealey

They're only open until lunchtime Saturdays so if you're late the ice cream place a couple of doors down at least sells coffee ice cream made with Rave signature







(personally aim to do both especially on a nice day)

As to V60, depends on what they got on the day (you can also buy beans whilst there which saves on postage, in effect your cup of coffee is you postage)

Hope of help and enjoy

John


----------



## Buckulus

Coffee ice cream sounds great!

Thanks for the tip and times, will wait and see what they've got. Expect we'll pick up a few different small bags.


----------



## YerbaMate170

Just ordered some Mocha Java to play around on the new Barista Express, hoping for something relatively easy to dial in!


----------



## Buckulus

I picked up some of their signature blend and ethiopia g1 natural gedeb.

Had a great flat white and brownie whilst I waited too. Nice atmosphere in there.


----------



## lake_m

Any suggestions on a good Rave Signature recipe? I'm looking for a bit more flavour in the cup. It's a bit bland and not cutting through in a flat white. Currently 1:2 ratio with 30g out in 26 secs @ 93*c. I can't up the dose much more until my triple basket arrives! Cheers.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Grind finer


----------



## jimbojohn55

lake_m said:


> Any suggestions on a good Rave Signature recipe? I'm looking for a bit more flavour in the cup. It's a bit bland and not cutting through in a flat white. Currently 1:2 ratio with 30g out in 26 secs @ 93*c. I can't up the dose much more until my triple basket arrives! Cheers.


Hi - how long since roasting ? - I've just finished a kilo of signature, was great and will order again after trying their other blends, if you cant get it to cut through the milk by grinding finer then change to a slightly smaller cup.


----------



## smidster09

lake_m said:


> Any suggestions on a good Rave Signature recipe? I'm looking for a bit more flavour in the cup. It's a bit bland and not cutting through in a flat white. Currently 1:2 ratio with 30g out in 26 secs @ 93*c. I can't up the dose much more until my triple basket arrives! Cheers.


I normally go 18g in around 35secs at 94degrees between 7-8bar. Normally packs a decent flat white sized punch. Good with whole milk.


----------



## lake_m

jimbojohn55 said:


> Hi - how long since roasting ? - I've just finished a kilo of signature, was great and will order again after trying their other blends, if you cant get it to cut through the milk by grinding finer then change to a slightly smaller cup.


It was roasted on 20th Feb. Grind finer seems to be the theme so I'll try that tomorrow. I was quite happy with the pour, quite slow and thick, after adjusting finer from the previous coffee which was a lot darker. The signature does appear to be quite light in comparison. Thanks.


----------



## appydax

That is interesting as I also need it seems to use a smaller cup. I didn't know you could up the basket size. More research.....lol


----------



## jimbojohn55

- I found the Rave Fudge even lighter than the signature blend but still great. Fudge and Signature are medium dark Roasts while Chatswood is a dark roast - ive not tried it yet - still resting.


----------



## lake_m

Yep, it worked. Ground a little finer. Squeezed a tad more into the basket 15.5g (might even get a bit more in next time). Took 10 seconds to appear at the spout. 35 seconds total, quite dark crema. Throttled back on the milk. Way better. ..Eyethankyow.....


----------



## Nopapercup

jimbojohn55 said:


> - I found the Rave Fudge even lighter than the signature blend but still great. Fudge and Signature are medium dark Roasts while Chatswood is a dark roast - ive not tried it yet - still resting.


Im on the Chatswood now. I found it really needed resting. I started it 12 days after roast but much smoother now 20 days after roast. It's a bit too dark for me, I think I'll go back to the single origins next.


----------



## TrickyDicky

Visited Rave just over a week ago - advised I had just bought my first grinder (Eureka Mignon) and they gave me 2kg of beans that couldn't be sold to use to learn to grind and dial in. I also bought 350g of the signature blend beans. Up to now I had been getting their espresso grind Colombian Suarez so will try that in bean form next. Great people to chat with and a fantastic flat white.


----------



## Craig-R872

I have got some Sumatra Jagong Village that will be ready to dial in very soon. Does anybody have any tips on this bean? I have been regularly drinking their Suarez and found that this bean seems to get better and better the longer it has rest. My typical recipe for the Suarez has bean 20g in 42g out @ 35 secs @ 93°c. Is this a good starting point? Any information greatly appreciated.


----------



## ronsil

For the Jagong Village 18g in with 38g out in 39 secs including 10 secs preinfusion.

Excellent when blended with Monsooned Malabar for espresso based drinks The MM tames the sweetness of the Sumatra if that appeals to you


----------



## Robbo

Craig-R872 said:


> I have got some Sumatra Jagong Village that will be ready to dial in very soon. Does anybody have any tips on this bean? I have been regularly drinking their Suarez and found that this bean seems to get better and better the longer it has rest. My typical recipe for the Suarez has bean 20g in 42g out @ 35 secs @ 93°c. Is this a good starting point? Any information greatly appreciated.


I have just this weekend gone from Suarez to Jagong on my sage DB. I found i had to dial back slightly coarser as the first shot i left the settings as they were and it took 55 seconds. Ratio was 19g in 40g out.

I havent tried any other ratios yet so if you find a better tasting one please let me know.

The Suarez is great in flat white/latte whereas i prefer the Jagong as an Americano. (still good in milk though)

I have some Chatswood too but i hear they need longer to rest


----------



## Robbo

ronsil said:


> For the Jagong Village 18g in with 38g out in 39 secs including 10 secs preinfusion.
> 
> Excellent when blended with Monsooned Malabar for espresso based drinks The MM tames the sweetness of the Sumatra if that appeals to you


Ill try that as i have plenty of MM to get through. I usually find MM dominates over taste when blending. OK in milk but not good as black for my taste.

Was it 50/50 blend?


----------



## ronsil

Robbo said:


> Was it 50/50 blend?


I vary it. Depends on how much sweetness you are looking for.

Usually two thirds MM with one third Sumatra for my personal taste


----------



## Craig-R872

Thanks for the info. Suarez so far is my fave so my expectations for the jagong are high. Does this get better with longer resting?


----------



## ronsil

Most Rave medium to dark beans improve over time.


----------



## YerbaMate170

Anyone tried the new(?) Brazilian Sitio Nossa Senhora? Tempted.


----------



## James811

Had it a few weeks ago, used as brewed. Was pretty good


----------



## YerbaMate170

I reckon the past 4-5 times I've ordered from Rave they've forgotten to include one of those bag closings strips, so annoying! On the bright side really enjoyed the Brazilian as Espresso, even with 1 day's rest.


----------



## James811

I tend to order and start it 2 days post roast. I used to wait a week or more. Personally I think they're a no real need (for me)


----------



## ShortShots

YerbaMate170 said:


> I reckon the past 4-5 times I've ordered from Rave they've forgotten to include one of those bag closings strips, so annoying! On the bright side really enjoyed the Brazilian as Espresso, even with 1 day's rest.


We no longer supply the resealable strips,it wasn't cost effective to maintain.We are looking at alternative options and packaging though


----------



## NickdeBug

YerbaMate170 said:


> I reckon the past 4-5 times I've ordered from Rave they've forgotten to include one of those bag closings strips, so annoying! On the bright side really enjoyed the Brazilian as Espresso, even with 1 day's rest.


Fold top of bag over a couple of times and use a clothes peg. Works fine for me and much easier than strips.


----------



## ShortShots

I've got to admit it's what I'm doing at home


----------



## James811

I decant mine into screw top jars







they look cool on the kitchen side too (my wife writes on the front which is which coffee as she can apparently write fancy and I can't)


----------



## PeterinWales

I order roasted beans direct from Rave. One of the best - especially when they have special offers


----------



## PeterinWales

I order roasted beans direct from Rave. One of the best - especially when they have special offers.


----------



## hotmetal

They have 15% off roasted coffee today only until midnight (March 20 2017) for mother's day.

They are also going to be bringing back the San Pascual Natural that went down so well last year. I'll be having some of that when it lands - was very enjoyable before, especially if you like Yirg and a touch of funk.


----------



## hippy_dude

NickdeBug said:


> Fold top of bag over a couple of times and use a clothes peg. Works fine for me and much easier than strips.


I got a pack of those 'Batista & Co' bag clips that come in those fancy bronze and gunmetal matt colours for Xmas and i gotta say they're brilliant; super strong grip and so hold it even if the bag's folded over a few times.


----------



## hotmetal

Ha! I picked up a pack of those last time I was in Lakeland. They do seem pretty good (compared to a wire wrap closure at least).


----------



## hippy_dude

They really are, although i always used to split the big kg bag that i now use them on into smaller 350g bags I kept from Square mile and Colonna, which is probably a better option. Although, does anyone think there's any transference of stale flavours/aromas by doing this?


----------



## hotmetal

I am in the habit of keeping my beans in the kilo bag they came in, rolling down the top, putting one of those clips on and putting the bag in a Tupperware type box with one of those lock down lids. I doubt you would really notice flavour from the previous bean by reusing bags, pretty sure I wouldn't (you might have better taste buds than me though!)


----------



## James811

What's going on guys? I'm going to be placing my coffee order soon and have gone with rave again for this month. I usually get 2x350g bags which does me my 2 weeks home.

However, now I have my espresso machine too I'd like to just play about with 1 coffee a little bit and see what I can do with it with different shot ratios etc to learn a little more.

Im going to go for a 1kg bag, and I'm thinking the Columbia suarez is looking the likely buy at the moment. Has anyone got any experience with it as espresso? I'll likely be ordering tonight for roast tomorrow so it's a week past roast when I return home.

Thanks for any help,

James


----------



## Rom

I used Suarez as my go to espresso bean for well over a year, it's tasty. I don't do milk and I like it a lot as espresso and Americano. I recently had a change of bean but will probably go back to Suarez when I need to order again.


----------



## Craig-R872

I have tired most of their "chocolate" tasting beans, although they are all very good for me the Columbian Suarez is my favourite. It's an enjoyable drink made any way.

It seems to get better after the 10 day post roast.


----------



## James811

10 days you say? I will be ordering tonight like I say so it'll be 7 days after roast when I first use it. I'm normally brewed so roast date isn't such an issue as it is for espresso


----------



## Craig-R872

I have always waited the 10 days so can't say what they will be like prior to this. I do know that as the weeks pass they just seem to get better and better, anything upto a month I've found.


----------



## Jez H

Anybody ever tried or even heard of "boysenberry"? I haven't, but I need to try these beans:

https://ravecoffee.co.uk/products/colombia-el-encanto


----------



## Missy

Jez H said:


> Anybody ever tried or even heard of "boysenberry"? I haven't, but I need to try these beans:
> 
> https://ravecoffee.co.uk/products/colombia-el-encanto


You obviously don't listen to gardener's question time! It's a hybridy type thingy (like a tayberry) apparently they are big and delicious and easy to grow, but not commercially viable so you buy a plant and stick it in your garden.


----------



## James811

Went for a kilo of the Suarez and a 350g bag of the Costa Rica Don Beto. Should keep me well sorted for 2 weeks


----------



## ShortShots

Jez H said:


> Anybody ever tried or even heard of "boysenberry"? I haven't, but I need to try these beans:
> 
> https://ravecoffee.co.uk/products/colombia-el-encanto


 @Jez H I've just put this on sale for easter weekend if that helps


----------



## jlarkin

Sounds ace - I have already over ordered on coffees but I'll definitely come back to that!

p.s. no clue on boysenberries tho.


----------



## ShortShots

Think of it as a cross of raspberry and blackberry with the tartness of loganberries. We grew up with them in the US so its a taste I love


----------



## Jez H

ShortShots said:


> @Jez H I've just put this on sale for easter weekend if that helps


ha, definitely! Thanks!


----------



## Wes78

I'm about to put an order in with Rave, I noticed that I should be leaving the beans about 10 days for my espresso. How much time after that are they good for? From day 10

As I'm a green bean I am thinking of ordering 2kg of Italian Job. That way I can try hone my skills keeping the variable of coffee the same.


----------



## hotmetal

Good idea Wes. Stick to one blend/bean until you're confident you are getting the best from them (or fancy a change) - you will get less frustrated and waste less. 2kg sounds like a lot though, I don't know how much coffee you get through, or how many people are drinking it. I get through 1-1.5kg a month, which is 2-3 a day and some for SWMBO and other guests at weekends. There's not usually a 'hard drop off' with most beans (although some can go from great to bin overnight, mostly they just gradually get less fresh). As a general rule I try to buy only what I will consume in a month. Of course you can also freeze beans, but if you do you need to seal them up properly including the one way valve. So as an example I'll order around 1-1.5kg at the start of the month, that'll be ready around 10th, good then until end of month when I order the next lot. The last few days you can sometimes tell that the grind needs adjustment as the last few shots worth are getting old, just in time for the next lot to be rested. Hope that helps.


----------



## Wes78

Very helpful indeed!

Yes it's hard to know what I'll get through until I get through some I guess. Especially as I am likely to waste quite a bit with both the machine and myself being new! .

As you know the oracle dose is set (although I've heard can be adjusted) so I have to use 21g of coffee a time, at least for now. This means I probably will waste more than most when I mess around weighing shots and attempting to dial it in. the dose being set and auto tamp will also help me keep 2 other variables consistent.

i have the white glove service to arrange soon, which is one of the reasons I got so much coffee! Thought I'd better have a good supply for them giving me the low down.

i may put half a kilo or so in a mason jar and freeze (smoke a pipe so got plenty as they keep tobacco fresh too)

Looks like I will settle into a similar routine to you in terms of ordering coffee - thanks again for your help, very much appreciated - Wes


----------



## owain

This bean is absolutely stunning, the black tea finish against the fruits just works so well.


----------



## Snakehips

A bit of a departure from my usual Rave suspects, the likes of Signature, Fudge and Colombia Suarez, have just finished a bag of Guatemala Los Hermanitos.

Very enjoyable as flat white /piccolo. Spot on the tasting notes of Nutty Chocolate & Red Apple.


----------



## Morningfuel

owain said:


> This bean is absolutely stunning, the black tea finish against the fruits just works so well.


This is my next brew







that and a trusty bag of fudge blend for the moka pot.


----------



## Nopapercup

owain said:


> This bean is absolutely stunning, the black tea finish against the fruits just works so well.


Nice good to hear others like it as I just ordered 350g of the Rwanda Buff and the Burundi Kibingo


----------



## DoubleShot

Not a new video but just stumbled across this interesting short video about Rave Coffee.


----------



## owain

Nopapercup said:


> Nice good to hear others like it as I just ordered 350g of the Rwanda Buff and the Burundi Kibingo


Just got the Burundi  Kibingo in last week it's not as elegant as the Rwandan but still very nice


----------



## DaveP

On the way is ...

Signature Blend - cos its gentle and doesn't bite

And for no valid reason other than wanting to try and the pictures did look very nice..







(not forgetting the free P&P for orders over £20)

Fudge Blend Evolution, Burundi Kibingo and Indonesia Weninggalih


----------



## Mmiah

i got some 250g bags of signature blend, fudge blend and columbian surarez waiting for me once i get through this last 200g/1kg of italian job


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Mmiah said:


> i got some 250g bags of signature blend, fudge blend and columbian surarez waiting for me once i get through this last 200g/1kg of italian job


The fudge might seem a little bland after the IJ which is a little on the harsh side.


----------



## Mmiah

a little blandness might be a good thing after IJ, i did find IJ a bit of a strong flavour, the description on Rave said the fudge is good in a flat white and that's how i have my coffee 90% of the time

only a small bag so thought its worth a try

once i've tried a few i'll keep two bags of beans at home, my everyday coffee and one to try out, and replace the everyday coffee if i come across something i enjoy more


----------



## Slates71

Hi

Am about to try Rave,previously used Hasbean.... Thought might try the espresso starter pack,signature blend,Italian Job and Chatswood blend...these decent espresso to start off with? Actually the 3month subscription looks decent? Rave classed as a decent supplier?


----------



## Tewdric

That's a good selection if you like the traditional darker roast espresso style, although Signature (my go to bean) is more a medium roast and is absolutely delicious.

Rave beans are very popular on the forum for good reason - excellent coffee and very competitive.w


----------



## Tewdric

I've just ordered a top-up of Signature but also a bag each of Sumatra Super Gayo and Natural Gedeb Yirgacheffe to take on holiday, for use with a Porlex and Aeropress or French press. Anyone tried the latter two?


----------



## Mmiah

in my opinion try a few different beans before getting a subscription, once you find something you really like then get a subscription of that

i'm still trying out my Rave selection

wife and my son are off to her parents for a week which means im free to drink coffee all day and stay up all night, plus get some time to work on my car









but hopefully should get through my coffee samples much faster this next week


----------



## ChrisGT

Glad I seen this thread currently looking at rave for some coffees to try


----------



## ShortShots

I can highly recommend the Honduras, probably my favourite this year so far. It's a medium roast though, so if that fits your bill then try it







Should be releasing our next version of Crows Nest for filter this week too....


----------



## Elcee

ShortShots said:


> I can highly recommend the Honduras, probably my favourite this year so far. It's a medium roast though, so if that fits your bill then try it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should be releasing our next version of Crows Nest for filter this week too....


Whats the Honduran one like?


----------



## ShortShots

Raspberry, Praline, milk chocolate. Acidity is medium, body is fairly good. Its my go to at the moment out of our SO's. As much as I love a light roast kenya or ethiopia, I can drink this all day...Just my preference though. FYI I brew it as chemex


----------



## James811

It's not often I have to write about a coffee. But I returned home yesterday from work to two bags of beans from rave. I unpacked and immediately made a brew of the new crows nest blend. And it was one of the best coffees I've had for a while.

A little later I decided to have a go with the Rwanda buf peaberry. And it was even better, both on the first brew with a standard recipe with no tweaking for the bean they were both amazing. Well done rave! A massive thumbs up from a long term customer!


----------



## ShortShots

Glad you're digging the crows nest and the Buf! ...and the bad news is crows nest changes again this week to reflect new crop. I've got about 8kg left roasted which will go into our cafe if its not sold today.


----------



## James811

I like the crows nest. I buy it most months. Mainly because it's different most times I get it, because as you say, you change the blend


----------



## Teresap

Another 2 to go on my list . . .At the moment I'm drinking their Fudge blend which I find delicious.

Teresa x


----------



## Mmiah

Tried the signature blend last night, didn't taste great, but that was my fault, grinder was dialed in for IJ, so the signature blend came out very slow, will try it a bit coarser and that should solve the problem

as the bag of IJ was a month or so old i had to grind it a bit finer to get the ratio right but way off for the fresher beans

tbh i really liked the IJ towards the end when it had degassed for a month instead of the week or 2 most people recommend

these are only 250g bags so should be on the fudge blend next in a few days


----------



## Dougy Giro

Quick Question - do people try the different flavoured beans and pull expresso shots from them still, or coarse grind for filters etc?


----------



## Mmiah

Dougy Giro said:


> Quick Question - do people try the different flavoured beans and pull expresso shots from them still, or coarse grind for filters etc?


both

i'm trying different beans for espresso to go in a flat white or americano


----------



## Mmiah

Mmiah said:


> Tried the signature blend last night, didn't taste great, but that was my fault, grinder was dialed in for IJ, so the signature blend came out very slow, will try it a bit coarser and that should solve the problem
> 
> as the bag of IJ was a month or so old i had to grind it a bit finer to get the ratio right but way off for the fresher beans
> 
> tbh i really liked the IJ towards the end when it had degassed for a month instead of the week or 2 most people recommend
> 
> these are only 250g bags so should be on the fudge blend next in a few days


once i dialled the signature blend in it was great, i prefer the taste of signature blend in a flat white to IJ, but the signature blend requires a bit more care in preparation in comparison to IJ but still easy to use

if you have gone through a 1 or 2 kg of IJ as a beginner i'd say your prep skills should be good enough

onto fudge blend now...


----------



## ken0062

Any opinions on the recent crows nest blend, not quite sure what to think of it yet, probably me not getting the recipe right (using V60)


----------



## kennyboy993

Oh my have just tried chatswood blend for the first time.

Need to be careful not be too gushing here - it's just amazing.

The taste I've been searching for since getting in to this game 11 months ago.

All the chocolate you want but then the orange acidity gives it a beautifully clean finish and you can dial the orange up or down with grind and brew temp in espresso.

Imagine that classic Italian taste but not roasty - more balanced and so crisp and clean at the finish.


----------



## Craig-R872

kennyboy993 said:


> Oh my have just tried chatswood blend for the first time.
> 
> Need to be careful not be too gushing here - it's just amazing.
> 
> The taste I've been searching for since getting in to this game 11 months ago.
> 
> All the chocolate you want but then the orange acidity gives it a beautifully clean finish and you can dial the orange up or down with grind and brew temp in espresso.
> 
> Imagine that classic Italian taste but not roasty - more balanced and so crisp and clean at the finish.


Totally agree kennyboy. Can't decide if this or the Columbian Suarez is my Rave fave. Out of interest what temperatures are you using then?


----------



## kennyboy993

Hmm not tried that Craig - will try it also.

My temps are approx as I have an e61 HX with group head thermo.

I had one around 91 and one around 96. They were both lovely with the lower temp allowing the orange to come through more


----------



## Craig-R872

kennyboy993 said:


> Hmm not tried that Craig - will try it also.
> 
> My temps are approx as I have an e61 HX with group head thermo.
> 
> I had one around 91 and one around 96. They were both lovely with the lower temp allowing the orange to come through more


I will try a lower temperature tomorrow, I've been brewing mine at 94°c.


----------



## johnealey

Well, blow me down...I bought a blend!

Having had a flat white at Rave on Saturday whilst collecting the K10, served by Brooke (@Shortshots ) I was convinced it was their Christmas blend but was in fact their latest version of Signature. Sweet, balanced and very very pleasant almost honey like ( has had a slightly harsher back taste previously) so good I bought a 350g bag to go with the 2 SO's, Nicaraguan Buenos Aires Maracaturra ((big beans!) and Honduras Clave del Sol (yum).

So if you looking for a crowd pleaser at Christmas from Rave might want to try the Signature at a not unreasonable £15.25 for a kilo plus postage.

John


----------



## kentishh

New site is looking great. Shame that I can't find the 350g option any more, looks like 250g or 1kg.


----------



## nekromantik

anyone tried SUMATRA TANO BATAK?

sounds interesting

they also got a new dark single origin in.


----------



## Warren-G

Took the plunge and tried fresh roasted coffee for the first time!

What a difference is all I can say

After reading a review of top 5 UK roasters I thought I'd give rave a try

I bought 3 small bags of signature fudge blend and Columbia Suarez to try

The post roast wait for espresso was killing me so I've tried the signature at 6 days and it's brilliant just as described

Can't wait to give the others a go now


----------



## Leigh

Colombian Suarez is by far my favourite coffee I've discovered so far! I also did like the 350g bag option that they no longer seem to offer?


----------



## ShortShots

Hey Guys and Gals, Here's a little exclusive just for you all. 15% off our Tanzania AAA Espresso, use code 'CFUKAAA' at checkout. I had a flat white yesterday (among other things) and it was delicious, thought you might appreciate it


----------



## Glenn

Thank you so much Brooke!

Fill your boots gang


----------



## Lucian_Blue

Etiopia gera, Burundi masha, anyone can say how light roasted are they?

Im looking for some extra acidity


----------



## ShortShots

Both dropped out light, near the end of first crack if that helps


----------



## Lucian_Blue

The best coffee/roaster ever!

I have to say, that if u like light roasted coffee, you must try Ethiopia Gera and Burundi Masha.

Fuity and floral mostly.

Thank you Rave Coffee!

(Slight sugestion: please work to improve delivery, if possible)


----------



## 9719

Recommended last order date for Rave coffee for xmas

https://gallery.mailchimp.com/a2fc315c9578213f078598bd5/images/53b0b766-ebe0-4f6e-9275-4efdc96cbcdb.jpg

13th December will get to you before Christmas

Any time after the 14th December Rave cannot guarantee the deliveries arrive before Christmas.

Business as usual through the Christmas period but please expect delays due to postage and shipping.*


----------



## ashcroc

********** said:


> Recommended last order date for Rave coffee for xmas
> 
> https://gallery.mailchimp.com/a2fc315c9578213f078598bd5/images/53b0b766-ebe0-4f6e-9275-4efdc96cbcdb.jpg
> 
> 13th December will get to you before Christmas
> 
> Any time after the 14th December Rave cannot guarantee the deliveries arrive before Christmas.
> 
> Business as usual through the Christmas period but please expect delays due to postage and shipping.*


Got that email too. The date is sensible to make sure the beans are well rested as well as postal delays.


----------



## cloughy

Anyone had any problems with signature blend? Just opened a bag that has rested for 11 days and it's bordering on foul! It's so bitter and no matter what setting I have on my niche, I can't seem to improve things. Been using mystery 9 for the last couple months but thought I'd try rave again for a change.

Have been aiming for 18/50g in 45-50 secs but just can't get a drinkable cup even with milk added

11 days rest enough? the mystery 9 was very forgiving and could use it after a few days if I was desperate

Thanks


----------



## christos_geo

Not had signature blend in years but that sounds like a huge ratio! And 45-50 sec is quite extensive contact time! Have you tried 18 to 36 in a reasonable 30sec ish time? If it's ashy kind of bitter with long aftertaste of basically an ashtray I guess you are overextracting. Maybe best to get your yield a bit lower till you are closer to the underextracted flavours and then slowly work your way back up. Obviously only change one parameter at a time.


----------



## jonnycooper29

I haven't had this bean in quite a while either, but my recent lot of coffee compass beans were quite dark, I found a 1:1 or 1:1.5 to be the best for me. These were often less than 20 seconds too.

So maybe pull shorter?


----------



## Lucian_Blue

I got 1kg of light roasted etiopia gera. My problem is that i think it wasnt fresh roast. The bag was vacuumed and no sign of co2. Taste isnt what i was used to find at this coffee from previous orders...

Anyone else got this coffe recently?


----------



## cloughy

Thanks for all the suggestions  have given 18/36 in 30 secs a go but still getting alot of smoky bitterness. Bought 2 bags as well to stock up for xmas but might see if I can send the other bag back as it's awful. Back to coffee compass.


----------



## Rom

Does it contain any Robusta beans? They are very ash tray ish and yak IMO


----------



## cloughy

Rom said:


> Does it contain any Robusta beans? They are very ash tray ish and yak IMO


Hmm not sure  will see if I can find out


----------



## ashcroc

cloughy said:


> Hmm not sure  will see if I can find out


It should be on the label if it does. Their Italian Job blend contains robusta but it's clearly stated both on the web site & the labeling.


----------



## Rom

Yep, IJ does and I only ordered it once because of this reason...some do, some don't.



ashcroc said:


> It should be on the label if it does. Their Italian Job blend contains robusta but it's clearly stated both on the web site & the labeling.


----------



## johnealey

Signature for me was best quite a bit shorter i.e. 17.3 into 30g over 28s (inc 4s pre infusion), should give a smooth caramel with slight candy in milk. From memory there's no robusta in there. Not sure how long had rested when you started in but tend to give it at least 10 days, smooth as then.

Sure you have already but just in case if not: you have contacted Rave to give them a chance to respond?

As a blend this was one of the better ones have had this year and picked up a kilo when passing on more than one occasion this year (plus it's their house blend served as std in the coffee shop at the front)

John


----------



## jonnycooper29

Has anyone else noticed they don't seem to have their Recipes and tasting notes sections for each beans now?

I kind of liked that bit of their site!


----------



## Mrboots2u

jonnycooper29 said:


> Has anyone else noticed they don't seem to have their Recipes and tasting notes sections for each beans now?
> 
> I kind of liked that bit of their site!


Recipe was the same for each coffee wasn't it?

They have in the cup on each coffee - saying how it tastes.


----------



## jonnycooper29

Mrboots2u said:


> Recipe was the same for each coffee wasn't it?
> 
> They have in the cup on each coffee - saying how it tastes.


Recipes did differ between beans and they occasionally had more of the flavour note details. Taste as espresso and then as a flat white for example..

Obviously isn't going to put me off buying their beans, but still sometimes helpful!


----------



## Mrboots2u

jonnycooper29 said:


> Recipes did differ between beans and they occasionally had more of the flavour note details. Taste as espresso and then as a flat white for example..
> 
> Obviously isn't going to put me off buying their beans, but still sometimes helpful!


Oh right , been a while since i was on there.


----------



## HowardSmith

cloughy said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions  have given 18/36 in 30 secs a go but still getting alot of smoky bitterness. Bought 2 bags as well to stock up for xmas but might see if I can send the other bag back as it's awful. Back to coffee compass.


If it tastes bitter to you at 1:2 then pull it shorter... pull a 1:1.5 & then a 1:1 & see if it improves... stick to 30 seconds for now. Sounds like there is still a lot you could try to get the best out of this bean...


----------



## Mrboots2u

cloughy said:


> Anyone had any problems with signature blend? Just opened a bag that has rested for 11 days and it's bordering on foul! It's so bitter and no matter what setting I have on my niche, I can't seem to improve things. Been using mystery 9 for the last couple months but thought I'd try rave again for a change.
> 
> Have been aiming for 18/50g in 45-50 secs but just can't get a drinkable cup even with milk added
> 
> 11 days rest enough? the mystery 9 was very forgiving and could use it after a few days if I was desperate
> 
> Thanks


18 > 36 then go shorter if not good.

Horses for courses, I donlt think this has robusta in it btw. That's Italian Blend


----------



## rdpx

I've got a kilo each of Rave light roasts Ethiopian Gera and Brazil Sao Marco coming this week.

First time I've bought light roasts and am looking forward to trying them. Will probably stay with the Gera, and freeze the BSM.

We'll be making milk based coffees with an ECM. Any advice gratefully received!


----------



## Lucian_Blue

Last 1kilo gera i got, was vacuumed. Not very happy about that. It wasnt fresh roast. It was ok only by price. Taste is okish, but i had better.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Lucian_Blue said:


> Last 1kilo gera i got, was vacuumed. Not very happy about that. It wasnt fresh roast. It was ok only by price. Taste is okish, but i had better.


Did you feedback to Rave about it bot beign a fresh roast, as they normally replace it for you.


----------



## m17xr2b

Thanks, I'll give it a try.


----------



## Lucian_Blue

When you sell vaccuumed coffee its not by mistake. It was my second 2kilo order, from wich 1 kilo was gera.


----------



## hotmetal

How do you know it wasn't fresh? Because it was vac packed? How does that follow? Or was there a roast date on it that was older than you'd have liked? I haven't ever had a vac pack from Rave - normally pack with nitrogen IIRC, to exclude the oxygen, and it normally takes 10 days after roasting for it to be ready for espresso.

Edit: I buy direct from Rave. If you bought via Amazon Prime you might get slightly older beans because Amazon have to have stock in their warehouses in order to fulfil it. Rave are good guys to deal with so go direct.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## MildredM

Have Rave EVER sold vac packed coffee before? I haven't had any! Certainly ask them why, they are always helpful.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Lucian_Blue said:


> When you sell vaccuumed coffee its not by mistake. It was my second 2kilo order, from wich 1 kilo was gera.


Did you buy from them directly or from a market place? What was the roast date on the bag?


----------



## Lucian_Blue

The date on the bag was ok, but there was some things that wasnt ok. Was missing floral, fruity taste/flavour and this was maybe bc green beans were old, roasting profile, or just old roast.

Like i said, i buy coffee from many roasters but this was first time i got vacuumed coffee, just like asda(maybe for long time preserving).

But dont get me wrong, coffee is ok for the price, but could do better.

Ps. Was bought from rave


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Where did you buy it from? And what was the date on the bag? And when did you order?

No point saying it was "ok" because it means nothing.

I've been buying from Rave for years, and I have to say this is the first time I hear this. Something is not adding up...


----------



## Mrboots2u

Lucian_Blue said:


> When you sell vaccuumed coffee its not by mistake. It was my second 2kilo order, from wich 1 kilo was gera.


 @ShortShots


----------



## ShortShots

At no point have we ever sold vac packed coffee? Our Amazon coffee (bought through prime) is nitrogen flushed by necessity due to their terrible stock rotation but we do not do anything to bags bought off our site. If you would like a replacement (we offer replacements on all quality issues) please contact [email protected]


----------



## rdpx

Nothing vacuum-packed here.


----------



## Planter

Have you got pics of the packaging?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Yeah.... something is not adding up.... maybe @Lucian_Blue is barking at the wrong "Rave"?

I never ever got a vac-pack from any specialty coffee roaster...

Would be interesting to hear from Lucian and have some photos....


----------



## Lucian_Blue

I got no pics. Coffe was bought in December from rave website and i myself opened the vaccuumed bag.

As i read from previous post i think maybe it was an isolated incident.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Lucian_Blue said:


> I got no pics. Coffe was bought in December from rave website and i myself opened the vaccuumed bag.
> 
> As i read from previous post i think maybe it was an isolated incident.


Which website did you buy it from if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Lucian_Blue

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Which website did you buy it from if you don't mind me asking?


https://ravecoffee.co.uk


----------



## rdpx

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Which website did you buy it from if you don't mind me asking?


Looking back on the thread you can see Lucian mentions the Ethiopian Gera a couple of times. One time is in October when he posted here to say how great it is, then again in December when he says he just received a kilo that wasn't very nice, and was maybe stale, but no-one replied.

My experience with Rave has always been really positive. Maybe you should drop them an email as suggested just above, Lucian?


----------



## Lucian_Blue

I think i will. Ty for reading all my posts and fully understanding what im trying to say.


----------



## Pablosammy

Just got my first bag of Rave coffee and I have to say I'm mightily impressed. It'll certainly be earning a slot in my rotation.


----------



## Wilko 4473

Just got a few bags. Can't wait to try them out. Nice delivery time. Only quibble was one of the bags was punctured. The others seemed like they were vacuum packed. Will it be a problem that one of the bags was aired?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Wilko 4473 said:


> Just got a few bags. Can't wait to try them out. Nice delivery time. Only quibble was one of the bags was punctured. The others seemed like they were vacuum packed. Will it be a problem that one of the bags was aired?


Tell em they will replace it.

They are not vac packed according too @ShortShots


----------



## ShortShots

Yep as mrboots said, not vac packed, sounds like royal mail are screwing things up. Mail the main contact email for us and please provide pictures if possible. We will need evidence to go to royal mail with a formal complaint.


----------



## Wilko 4473

Replied to email. Pics sent. Replacement bag sent out and received.

Great service.


----------

